# La mia fine ...



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...

La mia storia è finita in un pomeriggio di metà settembre.
Già da qualche mese le cose non andavano bene, si vedeva che c’era qualcosa che non andava, del resto dopo anni e anni di uscite quasi quotidiane ci si conosce molto bene e noi prima che amanti eravamo amici. 


  E prima di iniziare sottolineo che amici siamo rimasti.


  Certo, è passato un po’ di tempo, ho dovuto metabolizzare, ha dovuto metabolizzare, ma abbiamo trovato un nostro equilibrio amichevole e di affetto. Gli voglio ancora oggi molto bene e so che la cosa è ricambiata…
Quando ci vediamo non è più per salire in casa sua, è per prendere un caffè e parlare come vecchi tonni (come si dice qui!) di lavoro, di salute, di stronzate…


  La mia storia è finita con il peggior tradimento che una donna possa subire.
Quando una donna si mette letteralmente nelle mani di un uomo spera che la fiducia sia ben riposta, spera di essere al sicuro, spera che le urla siano di piacere e non di dolore.

Era un pomeriggio di metà settembre quando mi ha invitata a casa e io come sempre sono andata.
Lo sapevo cosa avremmo fatto, sapevo che avremmo scherzato…anche se meno rispetto al passato, sapevo che lui sarebbe stato sulla soglia di camera sua e io in corridoio e giocare col gatto e lo avrei guardato come a dirgli “eh bè, mò che vuoi!?”, sapevo che mi si sarebbe avvicinato e mi avrebbe presa per mano oppure mi avrebbe abbracciata e baciata lì prima di prendermi in braccio per portarmi sul letto. C’erano giorni in cui ci si divertiva col solletico e giorni in cui giocavamo a fare la lotta, le solite schermaglie di due cretini.
Quel pomeriggio ho suonato e sono entrata in casa ed era seduto sul letto.
Non ha detto molto, mi sono seduta accanto a lui e vedevo che era strano…qualche giorno prima mi aveva detto che dovevamo parlare e già sapevo cosa voleva dirmi. Quando una persona ti dice che ti vuole parlare non è mai per una cosa bella.
Ero lì accanto a lui come sempre e non mi ha guardata in faccia, mi ha solo spogliata velocemente strappandomi di dosso le cose…gli ho detto di fermarsi, gliel’ho urlato di fermarsi, non mi sentiva.
Mi sono trovata sotto di lui senza che riuscissi a divincolarmi e cominciavo a piangere, cercavo di guardarlo negli occhi per farlo smettere. Di tutta risposta mi ha girata di peso e mi ha spinto la faccia sul cuscino, così da soffocare le mie urla, mi teneva stretta per i capelli, non riuscivo a respirare, cercavo di serrare le gambe, ma lui è entrato con forza e in quel momento ho sentito solo una lama che mi trafiggeva. 
Una delle cose più piacevoli sulla faccia della terra era diventata all’improvviso un dolore indescrivibile. 
Non riesco a spiegarlo in altro modo, è stata una vera e propria coltellata, fisicamente e psicologicamente. 
Il coltello lo ha girato nella piaga quando per la prima volta in 6 anni, mentre mi nascondeva la faccia contro il cuscino e sentivo i capelli tirati mi ha chiamata amore, rendendosi conto all’improvviso di cosa aveva detto e dicendo “ma che cazzo ti chiamo amore”. E allo stesso modo per la prima volta in 6 anni mi è venuto dentro, quasi con disprezzo. E per la prima volta non è stato accanto a me a farmi le coccole, ma mi ha lasciata lì sul letto con dolori ovunque, la faccia impiastricciata di lacrime e quella cosa che distingue una donna da un uomo completamente violata ed è andato a farsi una doccia dicendo solo “rivestiti”.
Quando è tornato ha continuato a non guardarmi, si è seduto di fianco a me che continuavo a piangere e ha detto che quella sarebbe stata l’ultima volta che ci saremmo toccati.

L’unica cosa che ho avuto il coraggio di chiedergli è stata se avesse mai provato qualcosa per me, mi ha risposto semplicemente “no”. Mi ha detto che amava la sua ragazza e l'avrebbe sposata.
Ed è stata la prima volta che guardandolo in faccia gli ho detto che lo amavo. Con un sorriso, nonostante continuassi a piangere.
Lo sguardo a quelle parole lo ricorderò finchè campo. Probabilmente in quel momento gli ho fatto male io.
Sapevo che lo avevo perdonato in quello stesso momento, sapevo che forse non aveva mai avuto il coraggio di chiudere con me e nella sua debolezza e incapacità ha pensato che fosse l’unico modo per mettere la parola fine, non mettendo in conto che non era mai stato il sesso a legarci.

A 25 anni sono stata violentata dalla persona che amavo, che quello stesso giorno ha scelto definitivamente un’altra. 


  [FONT=&quot]A 25 anni ho smesso di giocare.

 [/FONT]


----------



## tullio (21 Maggio 2014)

...gasp! Che colpo deve esser stato...L'amore segue davvero percorsi tortuosi...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ...gasp! Che colpo deve esser stato...L'amore segue davvero percorsi tortuosi...


Molto più che tortuosi...


----------



## net (21 Maggio 2014)

Siete rimasti amici...gli hai poi chiesto perchè?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Siete rimasti amici...gli hai poi chiesto perchè?


No...la domanda diretta non gliel'ho mai fatta.
Avrebbe potuto rispondermi qualsiasi cosa, io so che è stato un suo modo per farla finita...l'ho proprio sentito...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2014)

Se ci credessi, ti direi di denunciarlo. 

Altro che rimanere amici.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se ci credessi, ti direi di denunciarlo.
> 
> Altro che rimanere amici.


E se non ci credi quindi amici come prima...


----------



## net (21 Maggio 2014)

Non so come tu faccia ad essergli ancora amica... non ha lasciato del rancore in te? Si è poi sposato?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come tu faccia ad essergli ancora amica... non ha lasciato del rancore in te? Si è poi sposato?


No, nessun rancore...
Sì, si è sposato...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


E tu con uno così sei rimasta amica? Dico, ma voialtre cos'avete in testa, le prugne denocciolate della california?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu con uno così sei rimasta amica? Dico, ma voialtre cos'avete in testa, le prugne denocciolate della california?


20 anni di conoscenza e una giornata da buttare nel cesso...brutto quanto vuoi, doloroso quanto vuoi, ma l'ho superata, come tante persone superano altre cose...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 20 anni di conoscenza e una giornata da buttare nel cesso...brutto quanto vuoi, doloroso quanto vuoi, ma l'ho superata, come tante persone superano altre cose...


Male. MALE. Certe cose si superano, è vero, ma non tutto. Non così. Poi t'è pure venuto dentro. Oh, ma di che cazzo parliamo?


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, nessun rancore...
> Sì, si è sposato...



E allora vuol dire che sei un'anima bella, ma bella.
Però, ti prego, non permettere più a nessuno di umiliarti come ha fatto quello che è diventato tuo amico.
Ma un amico non è tale se si comporta così, io non mi abbasserei neanche a salutarlo e vorrei che tenesse lo sguardo basso su di me, per la vergogna che dovrebbe provare.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, nessun rancore...
> Sì, si è sposato...



ma che fai con un "amico" così? vi frequentate ancora? anche con la moglie?

scusa ma a me non sembra un'amicizia, piuttosto un rapporto che è rimasto in sospeso anche "grazie" a un episodio orribile ed evitabilissimo, e al cambiamento delle vostre vite, in modo piuttosto radicale


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora vuol dire che sei un'anima bella, ma bella.
> Però, ti prego, non permettere più a nessuno di umiliarti come ha fatto quello che è diventato tuo amico.
> Ma un amico non è tale se si comporta così, io non mi abbasserei neanche a salutarlo e vorrei che tenesse lo sguardo basso su di me, per la vergogna che dovrebbe provare.


E' chiaro che non lo permetto più a nessuno...ci mancherebbe altro.
Scema una volta, non due...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che fai con un "amico" così? vi frequentate ancora? anche con la moglie?
> 
> scusa ma a me non sembra un'amicizia, piuttosto un rapporto che è rimasto in sospeso anche "grazie" a un episodio orribile ed evitabilissimo, e al cambiamento delle vostre vite, in modo piuttosto radicale


No, la moglie non la conosco!
E non c'è niente di sospeso! Per carità!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' chiaro che non lo permetto più a nessuno...ci mancherebbe altro.
> Scema una volta, non due...


Ma non è scema una volta. E' quello che ci fai con quella volta. Porca puttana, oh. Cioè ad un altro non la perdoneresti mentre a quello che EFFETTIVAMENTE ti ha trattata come una pezza di piedi sì? Merda. MERDA.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male. MALE. Certe cose si superano, è vero, ma non tutto. Non così. Poi t'è pure venuto dentro. Oh, ma di che cazzo parliamo?


Parliamo di una cosa che mi è successa, di una cosa che ho superato e che ho voluto raccontare...
E forse facevo bene a stare zitta, come al solito...


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, la moglie non la conosco!
> E non c'è niente di sospeso! Per carità!



scusa ma di che stiamo parlando?
non si conoscono mogli, mariti, etc. etc. degli AMICI??

secondo me le dita di una mano possono essere anche troppe per contare gli amici, altrimenti sono conoscenti, anche buoni...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parliamo di una cosa che mi è successa, di una cosa che ho superato e che ho voluto raccontare...
> E forse facevo bene a stare zitta, come al solito...


non hai fatto male. se te lo sentivi hai fatto benissimo. anche perche tirarla fuori da se, fa sempre bene...
pero una cosa voglio dirla, non c'e' nulla di bello in quello che hai scritto, tantomeno il fatto che tu ancora lo frequenti. 
ha fatto una cosa gravissima. gravissima. e tu, continuando a frequentarlo, e' come se gli avessi detto: e' tutto dimenticato.
una viokenza di quel tipo, fisica e psuicologica non ha davvero nulla di bello.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parliamo di una cosa che mi è successa, di una cosa che ho superato e che ho voluto raccontare...
> *E forse facevo bene a stare zitta, come al solito*...


No.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma di che stiamo parlando?
> non si conoscono mogli, mariti, etc. etc. degli AMICI??
> 
> secondo me le dita di una mano possono essere anche troppe per contare gli amici, altrimenti sono conoscenti, anche buoni...


Ma ho sempre detto che non avevo voglia di conoscerla, prima vado a letto con lui e poi conosco lei?
Ma non esiste al mondo! Poi che vuol dire...il fidanzato della mie migliore amica l'avrò visto pochissime volte...non è che si fanno per forza le uscite di gruppo, soprattutto quando non si è nella stessa compagnia...


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parliamo di una cosa che mi è successa, di una cosa che ho superato e che ho voluto raccontare...
> E forse facevo bene a stare zitta, come al solito...



mannò, hai fatto bene, ma secondo me non siete amici...


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' chiaro che non lo permetto più a nessuno...ci mancherebbe altro.
> *Scema una volta, non due*...



Non sei stata scema.

Lui ti ha violentata. Non esiste scemitudine che lo possa giustificare.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non hai fatto male. se te lo sentivi hai fatto benissimo. anche perche tirarla fuori da se, fa sempre bene...
> pero una cosa voglio dirla, non c'e' nulla di bello in quello che hai scritto, tantomeno il fatto che tu ancora lo frequenti.
> ha fatto una cosa gravissima. gravissima. e tu, continuando a frequentarlo, e' come se gli avessi detto: e' tutto dimenticato.
> una viokenza di quel tipo, fisica e psuicologica non ha davvero nulla di bello.


Ma lo so perfettamente che non c'è niente di bello...ho solo voluto riportare qui la mia esperienza...
So che è tutto sbagliato, ma il mio messaggio era solo che si può superare...
Io qui leggo le peggio cose, magari sono cose diverse, ma io psicologicamente forse avrei retto meno altre cose rispetto a quello che è successo a me...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No.


Sapevo che sarebbe stata pesante da mettere giù e da affrontare...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sapevo che sarebbe stata pesante da mettere giù e da affrontare...



tu sei una persona molto forte e si vede anche da altro, non solo da qui....ma non ho capito il collegamento, perdonami....

amante - stupro.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sapevo che sarebbe stata pesante da mettere giù e da affrontare...


La tua reazione successiva all'accaduto posso arrivare a comprenderla, ma sicuramente non la condivido. 
Qui non esiste un discorso di migliore o peggiore, esiste invece un discorso di funzionalità, e solo tu puoi sapere cosa possa essere più funzionale per te. Io lo avrei lasciato a contarsi gli incisivi, tu gli hai detto ti amo. 
Comprendo ma non condivido, ma non è importante.

Uno dei verdi che ti è arrivato è il mio.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo so perfettamente che non c'è niente di bello...ho solo voluto riportare qui la mia esperienza...
> So che è tutto sbagliato, ma il mio messaggio era solo che si può superare...
> Io qui leggo le peggio cose, magari sono cose diverse, ma io psicologicamente forse avrei retto meno altre cose rispetto a quello che è successo a me...



è vero, anche secondo me si può superare tutto o quasi, ma lui che c'entra?
rimane da capire che te ne fai di un "rapporto" del genere, forse dovresti rifletterci


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La tua reazione successiva all'accaduto posso arrivare a comprenderla, ma sicuramente non la condivido.
> Qui non esiste un discorso di migliore o peggiore, esiste invece un discorso di funzionalità, e solo tu puoi sapere cosa possa essere più funzionale per te. Io lo avrei lasciato a contarsi gli incisivi, tu gli hai detto ti amo.
> Comprendo ma non condivido, ma non è importante.
> 
> Uno dei verdi che ti è arrivato è il mio.


Quella è stata una mia reazione totalmente irrazionale, nella mia vita sono stata irrazionale anche io, forse nei momenti più sbagliati!
Per come me la sono spiegata è stato semplicemente perchè la questione in quel momento era chiusa, ho colto l'occasione per dirgli quello che non avevo mai avuto il coraggio di dirgli. Credo sia stato solo questo...
Funzionale a me era il fatto che mi sarei pentita a vita di non averglielo mai detto, tralasciamo che il momento è stato in assoluto quello più sbagliato!

Oggi, per come sono e per come ragiono e per come mi sono formata, razionalmente, non lascerei solo da contare gli incisivi, ma anche le costole...:mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo so perfettamente che non c'è niente di bello...ho solo voluto riportare qui la mia esperienza...
> So che è tutto sbagliato, ma il mio messaggio era solo che si può superare...
> Io qui leggo le peggio cose, magari sono cose diverse, *ma io psicologicamente forse avrei retto meno altre cose rispetto a quello che è successo a me.*..


Tutto si supera, Nicka.

Quello che fa la differenza è come. 

Una violenza, in particolare se usata da una persona di cui ci si fidava, è la peggior cosa si possa subire. E fare.

Non è la parte fisica, quella guarisce. Se va di culo non restano segni indelebili nel fisico. 

Ma l'altra parte, quella del rifugio che si costruisce la mente per riprendere il controllo, per darsi delle motivazioni e paradossalmente per darle anche all'altro...non è una cosa che si supera.

Il punto è che non esistono motivazioni valide. E' talmente banale da essere sconvolgente.

Ognuno fa i suoi giri per andare avanti. Andare avanti non è superare, però. Davvero non lo è. 
E' semplicemente raccogliere le energie, e continuare a camminare anche se fa male da matti da tutte le parti. 
Camminare fino a quando non fa più così male. 

Mi dispiace che ancora ti addossi l'essere stata scema. Davvero.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è vero, anche secondo me si può superare tutto o quasi, ma lui che c'entra?
> rimane da capire che te ne fai di un "rapporto" del genere, forse dovresti rifletterci


Sì vabbè, mò non è che ci vediamo tutti i santi giorni eh...
Capita che quando passa da qui ci si prenda un caffè insieme...ci si scambi qualche messaggio...ci si faccia due risate e via...

Non è che mi faccio qualcosa di un rapporto del genere, è stato solo una parte molto molto importante della mia vita e della mia crescita...e ho chiuso solo una volta nella mia vita con una persona, che non era lui.
E nel mio cervello per chiudere ho bisogno di ben altre cose che non sono quello che ho riportato qui. E non è niente di fisico, per intenderci...

La gente fa errori, bisogna vedere se questi errori si possono perdonare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quella è stata una mia reazione totalmente irrazionale, nella mia vita sono stata irrazionale anche io, forse nei momenti più sbagliati!
> Per come me la sono spiegata è stato semplicemente perchè la questione in quel momento era chiusa, ho colto l'occasione per dirgli quello che non avevo mai avuto il coraggio di dirgli. Credo sia stato solo questo...
> Funzionale a me era il fatto che mi sarei pentita a vita di non averglielo mai detto, tralasciamo che il momento è stato in assoluto quello più sbagliato!
> 
> Oggi, per come sono e per come ragiono e *per come mi sono formata, razionalmente,* non lascerei solo da contare gli incisivi, ma anche le costole...:mrgreen:


e anche questa esperienza ti è servita ad imparare e a formarti
e ti ho dato un verde anch'io


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutto si supera, Nicka.
> 
> Quello che fa la differenza è come.
> 
> ...


Non mi sento scema e non mi sono sentita scema...
Quando prima ho scritto scema una volta, ma non due era una semplice risposta...avrei potuto usare altri termini.
Ma scema non mi ci sono mai sentita davvero...
Sono stata molto delusa, ho sofferto perchè ho sofferto, ho pianto, ma piano piano ne sono venuta fuori...
Vero che motivazioni non ci sono, ma sono cose alle quali si pensa in maniera automatica, perchè una persona deve capire il perchè...

So di aver superato nel momento in cui ne parlo e nel momento in cui non sento rancore...

Non so come spiegarlo, ma ci sono scatti che la mente fa e che sono talmente forti da percepirli bene...ed è un gradino più su rispetto al semplice andare avanti...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e anche questa esperienza ti è servita ad imparare e a formarti
> e ti ho dato un verde anch'io


Grazie...:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parliamo di una cosa che mi è successa, di una cosa che ho superato e che ho voluto raccontare...
> E forse facevo bene a stare zitta, come al solito...


Mannò su. Chiaramente non è che puoi aspettarti comprensione da me. O meglio, io a comprendere comprendo ma se penso che a rimanere amica con uno svantaggiato di tale risma tra i due la più sveglia sicuramente non sei tu te lo scrivo sano sano.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò su. Chiaramente non è che puoi aspettarti comprensione da me. O meglio, io a comprendere comprendo ma se penso che a rimanere amica con uno svantaggiato di tale risma tra i due la più sveglia sicuramente non sei tu te lo scrivo sano sano.


Va bene...:up:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va bene...:up:


capiscilo 

alla fine e' una cosa bella quella che ti sta dicendo se leggi tra le righe....
non sopporta la violenza sulle donne 
mi rciordo che reagi cosi anche su DDD aperto da scared sul peggior fidanzato.....
e io scrissi del mio ex che mi aveva pistata di botte oltre scoparmi senza pieta  il giorno prima di una gara nazionale di ginnastica (che infatti, non reggendomi in piedi, ho perso)


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> capiscilo
> 
> alla fine e' una cosa bella quella che ti sta dicendo se leggi tra le righe....
> non sopporta la violenza sulle donne
> ...


Miss...

Non vorrei che passasse l'idea che io permetto una cosa simile...io non tollero nemmeno che si alzi la voce...
All'ex fidanzato della mia migliore amica gli sono saltata al collo quando si è permesso di darle una spinta e chiamarla troia...
Sono cose che mi fanno imbestialire... e fossi stata mia amica e avessi saputo una cosa come quella che è capitata a te venivo armata di mazza e gli facevo passare tutte le fantasie del mondo...

Non mi ha mai trattata male e sapevo che mi voleva bene, non ha mai alzato le mani...
E' capitato quello che è capitato ed è stato solo quella volta...e ho la maledetta convinzione che sia stato un modo brutale di mettere fine.
Infatti tra di noi non è mai più successo niente, non perchè lui non ci abbia riprovato...ma perchè ho talmente tanto rispetto di me stessa che non lo avrei più permesso...e questo lo sapeva e lo sa perfettamente!


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Non mi sento scema e non mi sono sentita scema...
> *Quando prima ho scritto scema una volta, ma non due era una semplice risposta...avrei potuto usare altri termini.
> Ma scema non mi ci sono mai sentita davvero...
> Sono stata molto delusa, ho sofferto perchè ho sofferto, ho pianto, ma piano piano ne sono venuta fuori...
> ...


Allora ho inteso male. :smile:

Perchè messa come l'avevi scritta, avevo letto la possibilità del fatto che, dipendendo da te, ripreso il controllo di te allora la seconda volta è tagliata fuori dal ventaglio delle possibilità. 
E questa è un'illusione. Una violenza può capitare una volta, e anche due o tre. 
Mica che la prima volta regala l'immunità:mrgreen:...per il semplice fatto che non dipende da chi la subisce, ma da chi la agisce. 

Una violenza è semplicemente una variabile impazzita nei rapporti umani.

Non sono molto d'accordo con te sul "superare". 
Ma forse è una questione di significato che si dà alle parole.

Una violenza non è un evento che si supera. 
Una violenza è un'esperienza che si ingloba e diventa parte di noi. 
Riconoscendo i meccanismi che ha creato, e riconoscendo anche quelli che ne sono conseguiti.

Io penso sia una di quelle cicatrici che continuano semplicemente a tirare, ogni volta che cambia il tempo.
Una di quelle cicatrici che hanno bisogno di manutenzione, perchè la pelle rimanga morbida e non diventi un callo.

Per quanto riguarda lo scatto...ho capito


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Miss...
> 
> Non vorrei che passasse l'idea che io permetto una cosa simile...io non tollero nemmeno che si alzi la voce...
> All'ex fidanzato della mia migliore amica gli sono saltata al collo quando si è permesso di darle una spinta e chiamarla troia...
> ...



non penso sia passato questo messaggio.
tranquilla.
io ebbi una reazione simile, non gli ho dtto ti amo, ma gli ho permesso di accompagnarmi alla gara il giorno dopo, di abbracciarmi prima di gareggiare e ho gareggiato pensando a lui. 
finita la gara e' finita anche la nostra relazione....e per chi ricorda anche la sua macchina  mamma santa


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora ho inteso male. :smile:
> 
> Perchè messa come l'avevi scritta, avevo letto la possibilità del fatto che, dipendendo da te, ripreso il controllo di te allora la seconda volta è tagliata fuori dal ventaglio delle possibilità.
> E questa è un'illusione. Una violenza può capitare una volta, e anche due o tre.
> ...


Sì, forse è una questione di significati che si danno...vero!

Io dico che l'ho superata e sento che è così, ma è proprio perchè è parte di me...Sono così per le esperienze che ho avuto e che mi hanno fatta diventare quella che sono oggi. E quello che sono oggi mica dipende solo da quel giorno!! E' stato un giorno nella mia vita...
Sono diventata quella che davvero non sopporta che si alzi nemmeno la voce, che mette il rispetto della persona davanti a tutto. Non che prima non lo facessi, semplicemente ho cominciato a darne un significato più profondo...

Sui meccanismi ho detto, quello che ho razionalizzato è che probabilmente ci siamo trovati ad un bivio e non sapevamo dove andare (cosa che mi ha confermato anni dopo).
Entrambi, non solo lui e non solo io...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non penso sia passato questo messaggio.
> tranquilla.
> io ebbi una reazione simile, non gli ho dtto ti amo, ma gli ho permesso di accompagnarmi alla gara il giorno dopo, di abbracciarmi prima di gareggiare e ho gareggiato pensando a lui.
> finita la gara e' finita anche la nostra relazione....e per chi ricorda anche la sua macchina  mamma santa


Posso fare una battuta giusto per smorzare un po'!?

Ammettilo che è finita perchè hai perso quella gara!!! :mrgreen:
Se gli hai sfasciato la macchina hai tutta la mia comprensione...avrei voluto farlo anche io, ma lei poveretta non ne aveva colpa!!


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...



Mi devo riprendere...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso fare una battuta giusto per smorzare un po'!?
> 
> Ammettilo che è finita perchè hai perso quella gara!!! :mrgreen:
> Se gli hai sfasciato la macchina hai tutta la mia comprensione...avrei voluto farlo anche io, ma lei poveretta non ne aveva colpa!!


mica gliel ho sfasciata io, ci hanno pensato mamma e la mia migliore amica 
era la prima gara che perdevo, in tutta la mia vita. sono sempre arrivata prima seconda o terza....mai perso....
si diciamo che e' finita anche per questo va


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mica gliel ho sfasciata io, ci hanno pensato mamma e la mia migliore amica
> era la prima gara che perdevo, in tutta la mia vita. sono sempre arrivata prima seconda o terza....mai perso....
> si diciamo che e' finita anche per questo va


Brava mamma e amica!!!!! :mrgreen:

Dio che brutta cosa...mi spiace Miss...


Ps: OT, io ogni volta che ti nomino penso a Piccola Miss, L'uomo Bicentenario...
Devo comincare a chiamarti Fetecchia!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

Comunque, leggevo e mi ritornava in mente la scena con Robert De Niro in C'era una volta in America, quando praticamente stupra Deborah in macchina dopo che, alla fine di quella cena favolosa, lei gli disse che avrebbe lasciato New York.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brava mamma e amica!!!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Dio che brutta cosa...mi spiace Miss...
> 
> ...


ah figurati, ho colto l occasione per smetterla di fare ginnastica, quella fu la mia ultima performance, non sono nemmeno piu anadta ad allenarmi, dopo 15/16 anni era anche ora.....

daje mi piace fetecchia


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2014)

restare amici...amici di cosa? io bo.. non ho parole.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah figurati, ho colto l occasione per smetterla di fare ginnastica, quella fu la mia ultima performance, non sono nemmeno piu anadta ad allenarmi, dopo 15/16 anni era anche ora.....
> 
> daje mi piace fetecchia



Finire con una sconfitta però.....hmmmm.......


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> restare amici...amici di cosa? io bo.. non ho parole.


Lo siamo sempre stati...
Quel singolo giorno non ha variato le cose...

Non è che ci sono diventata amica dopo!
E comunque ripeto...bisogna analizzare le varie cose, io qui ho letto davvero cose che non avrei mai retto e che non contemplavano nulla di fisico...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Finire con una sconfitta però.....hmmmm.......



avevo altre battaglie da combattere


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, forse è una questione di significati che si danno...vero!
> 
> Io dico che l'ho superata e sento che è così, ma è proprio perchè è parte di me...Sono così per le esperienze che ho avuto e che mi hanno fatta diventare quella che sono oggi. E quello che sono oggi mica dipende solo da quel giorno!! *E' stato un giorno nella mia vita...*
> Sono diventata quella che davvero non sopporta che si alzi nemmeno la voce, che mette il rispetto della persona davanti a tutto. Non che prima non lo facessi, semplicemente ho cominciato a darne un significato più profondo...
> ...



Sul rosso, non ho il minimo dubbio!!!:mrgreen: 
E ti capisco molto bene. 

E' su quel neretto che resto perplessa, perdonami. Probabilmente non capisco.

Non è stato semplicemente un giorno. 
Ed al contempo lo è stato. 

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.

Una violenza è una rottura. 
Non fisica. Ripeto. La parte fisica non conta proprio un cazzo, alla fine, quella è davvero un giorno. (salvo racole non volute)

Una violenza è la rottura di un patto di fiducia profondo, quel patto che tiene il filo sottile del rapporto fra il dentro di noi e il fuori di noi. Neanche con la persona che usa violenza. Col mondo proprio.

Però è come tu percepisci la cosa. Sono contenta per te. :smile::up:

Io so che una violenza non si perdona. E non vedo neanche perchè si dovrebbe. 
Non ne vedo proprio il motivo. 

Cazzo ho da perdonarti???? 

Una violenza non ha giustificazioni e non ha motivazioni valide. 

Non c'è niente da perdonare , paradossalmente.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamen7te, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...



Hai fatto bene a raccontare Nicka.Mi dispiace per quest'esperienza e mi dispiace anche per tutte quelle donne che subiscono esperienze così ma non sanno dove e a chi raccontare.Perché cio che hai vissuto te è molto frequente e peggio ancora viene vissuto tra le mura di casa da parte dei mariti e compagni violenti...L'importante è che tu sia più forte di prima:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace, per due motivi mi dispiace. La prima perchè sono sicuro che sei una donna bella dentro e lo si legge in quello che scrivi nel forum. la seconda contiene la prima con l'aggiunzione di: L'amore non è quello che hai descritto, hai descritto una storia di ragazzini immaturi che credono di essere maturi.


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 20 anni di conoscenza e una giornata da buttare nel cesso...brutto quanto vuoi, doloroso quanto vuoi, ma l'ho superata, come tante persone superano altre cose...


Mah, sai, un giorno, un episodio in 20 anni di amicizia... Quella che hai subito non è una semplice violenza, quella si supera. Tubarao ha ricordato una bellissima sequenza di "C'era una volta in America". Robert De Niro non riesce ad avere Deborah, la donna desiderata per una vita intera, e la stupra. Questo non è amore, è possesso!
Non ho il diritto e non voglio giudicare i tuoi sentimenti e la tua reazione, ognuno vive i propri lutti seconda la sua personalissima sensibilità ed esperienza. Da uomo, però, posso dirti che la violenza che ti ha fatto, prima che fisica, è morale. Con quel gesto ha dimostrato non solo che non ti ama, ma che non rispetta la tua persona, e questo dovrebbe bastare per non avere più la tua considerazione, al di là del perdono.
Grazie comunque per aver condiviso con noi la tua bruttissima esperienza, hai dimostrato di essere una donna molto forte.
Un grosso in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a raccontare Nicka.Mi dispiace per quest'esperienza e mi dispiace anche per tutte quelle donne che subiscono esperienze così ma non sanno dove e a chi raccontare.Perché cio che hai vissuto te è molto frequente e peggio ancora viene vissuto tra le mura di casa da parte dei mariti e compagni violenti...L'importante è che tu sia più forte di prima:smile:


Ecco, prendo spunto innanzitutto per dire che se qualcuna si rivede in quello che ho scritto spero percepisca una sorta di vicinanza...
In secondo luogo non so come spiegarmi, ma io non voglio giustificarlo, nè nascondermi dietro un dito, ma non l'ho mai pensato come un violento...
Mi è sembrata quasi una cosa irreale quella che mi è capitata, forse è per questo che fondamentalmente sono anche così serena...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, per due motivi mi dispiace. La prima perchè sono sicuro che sei una donna bella dentro e lo si legge in quello che scrivi nel forum. la seconda contiene la prima con l'aggiunzione di: L'amore non è quello che hai descritto, hai descritto una storia di ragazzini immaturi che credono di essere maturi.


Leggi la mia ultima frase, solo l'ultima... risponde al tuo secondo punto...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Mah, sai, un giorno, un episodio in 20 anni di amicizia... Quella che hai subito non è una semplice violenza, quella si supera. Tubarao ha ricordato una bellissima sequenza di "C'era una volta in America". Robert De Niro non riesce ad avere Deborah, la donna desiderata per una vita intera, e la stupra. Questo non è amore, è possesso!
> Non ho il diritto e non voglio giudicare i tuoi sentimenti e la tua reazione, ognuno vive i propri lutti seconda la sua personalissima sensibilità ed esperienza. Da uomo, però, posso dirti che la violenza che ti ha fatto, prima che fisica, è morale. Con quel gesto ha dimostrato non solo che non ti ama, ma che non rispetta la tua persona, e questo dovrebbe bastare per non avere più la tua considerazione, al di là del perdono.
> Grazie comunque per aver condiviso con noi la tua bruttissima esperienza, hai dimostrato di essere una donna molto forte.
> Un grosso in bocca al lupo!


Possesso...sai quante volte mi ha detto che ero sua? E sai quante volte gli ho risposto che io ero solo mia?
Fisicamente ha voluto marcare un territorio che non ha mai voluto vivere...
La mia reazione è stata quanto di più irrazionale mi sia mai capitato, credo che leggendomi si possa capire quanto io sia riflessiva...lì non ho ragionato. Ho reagito così...e ci siamo fatti male entrambi...


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


in un film la sceneggiatura direbbe che lo ha fatto per farsi disprezzare pur amandoti costretto chissà perché a sposarsi


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in un film la sceneggiatura direbbe che lo ha fatto per farsi disprezzare pur amandoti costretto chissà perché a sposarsi


Tu vivi in un film del Von Trier più allucinato, immagino.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in un film la sceneggiatura direbbe che lo ha fatto per farsi disprezzare pur amandoti costretto chissà perché a sposarsi


Mi hai fatta sorridere!!! 
E mi hai fatta sorridere perchè me lo hanno paragonato spesso a una sorta di film...


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta sorridere!!!
> E mi hai fatta sorridere perchè me lo hanno paragonato spesso a una sorta di film...


capisco che a viverlo sia stato ben diverso, mi spiace


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Leggi la mia ultima frase, solo l'ultima... risponde al tuo secondo punto...



Premetto che quello che ho scritto l'ho scritto perchè sei veramente una persona che apprezzo. 

Si avevo già letto e mi sono astenuto dal commentare perchè per come ho capito io la tua ultima frase, se fossimo stati amici reali ed a quattro occhi ti avrei preso a sberle per svegliarti e farti continuare a giocare, non nel senso negativo ma in quello positivo.

Se ti va mi spieghi la tua ultima frase? Perchè davvero credo di averla fraintesa, o perlomeno lo spero. :smile:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premetto che quello che ho scritto l'ho scritto perchè sei veramente una persona che apprezzo.
> 
> Si avevo già letto e mi sono astenuto dal commentare perchè per come ho capito io la tua ultima frase, se fossimo stati amici reali ed a quattro occhi ti avrei preso a sberle per svegliarti e farti continuare a giocare, non nel senso negativo ma in quello positivo.
> 
> Se ti va mi spieghi la tua ultima frase? Perchè davvero credo di averla fraintesa, o perlomeno lo spero. :smile:


Perchè diciamo che mi sono in quel momento resa conto che, sì...eravamo molto immaturi e incapaci a vivere un rapporto come il nostro...e in quel momento sono semplicemente cresciuta.
Non tutto in un giorno eh...ovviamente!  Ma è stato da lì che ho cominciato a maturare...

Bruttissimo modo per farlo, ma ognuno ha le sue sberle dalla vita...una delle sberle che ho ricevuto è stata quella...

Edito per aggiungere che io sono sempre giocherellona, il mio lato bambino, quello bello, lo tengo sempre bel saldo! Non mi sono fatta abbruttire dalla vita... Non c'è bisogno delle tue sberle amichevoli!!!


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che a viverlo sia stato ben diverso, mi spiace


Un brutto momento, come tanti ne capitano nel corso della vita...


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Mi dispiace molto per te però non capisco come tu possa considerarlo un amico.

La violenza è sempre brutta ma da un amante/marito imperdonabile.

Nel suo caso pure premeditata.

spero tu riesca a dimenticare ma  dura molto dura.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè diciamo che mi sono in quel momento resa conto che, sì...eravamo molto immaturi e incapaci a vivere un rapporto come il nostro...e in quel momento sono semplicemente cresciuta.
> Non tutto in un giorno eh...ovviamente!  Ma è stato da lì che ho cominciato a maturare...
> 
> Bruttissimo modo per farlo, ma ognuno ha le sue sberle dalla vita...una delle sberle che ho ricevuto è stata quella...


ahh ecco. Ora ho capito e posso mandarti un abbraccio grande grande grande. 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto per te però non capisco come tu possa considerarlo un amico.
> 
> La violenza è sempre brutta ma da un amante/marito imperdonabile.
> 
> ...


Quello che voglio in qualche modo trasmettere è che non è mia intenzione dimenticare, perchè è stata una cosa che ho vissuto...
E vorrei anche trasmettere che di quella storia ho tenuto le cose belle, pur non dimenticando come è andata...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahh ecco. Ora ho capito e posso mandarti un abbraccio grande grande grande.
> :abbraccio:



Va che ho anche aggiunto un pezzo...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va che ho anche aggiunto un pezzo...


Letto.

Ma ormai io devo sfogarmi, mo apro un treddì dove domando un volontario che si presta a farsi schiaffeggiare. :mrgreen:


----------



## georgemary (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male. MALE. Certe cose si superano, è vero, ma non tutto. Non così. Poi t'è pure venuto dentro. Oh, ma di che cazzo parliamo?


sono sconcertata da questo racconto...senza parole!
come puoi avere affetto? Cioe' ti ha spiegato perche' si e' comportato cosi?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sapevo che sarebbe stata pesante da mettere giù e da affrontare...


certamente non per colpa tua


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Ti ringrazio per la condivisione di un momento tanto intimo.
Non so se io riuscirei mai a condividere una cosa così.
Non so come sei riuscita e perché.
Sì nella vita si supera (quasi) tutto. Ci sono molta forza e amore per vita che ce lo consentono.
Io ho pensato qualcosa simile a quello che ha scritto Minerva. 
Non volevo però scriverlo per paura che apparisse una giustificazione per lui, che giustificazioni non ne ha.
Ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> sono sconcertata da questo racconto...senza parole!
> come puoi avere affetto? Cioe' ti ha spiegato perche' si e' comportato cosi?


Non me lo ha spiegato, non c'è niente da spiegare, ma io penso di averlo capito...ad un livello che non è nemmeno semplice da esprimere...è qualcosa di intimo...
Non c'è giustificazione alcuna ovviamente!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> sono sconcertata da questo racconto...senza parole!
> come puoi avere affetto? Cioe' ti ha spiegato perche' si e' comportato cosi?



Sai cosa ho pensato io? che le storie bisogna viverle per capirle, e bisogna immedesimarsi in situazioni luoghi ed emozioni. Erano giovani con la fantasia di chi dentro vive realtà false che devono necessariamente essere vere ma impossibili da realizzare perchè la realtà di un vero uomo o di una vera donna va in contrasto con la passione, con l'ormone, con la meschinità e la non capacità di ribellarsi a se stessi e alle porcherie che si fanno e che si giustificano con maschere assurde false e senza riscontro con quello che invece si esterna nella vita. 

Sicuro di non essere stato capito tolgo il disturbo. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Letto.
> 
> Ma ormai io devo sfogarmi, mo apro un treddì dove domando un volontario che si presta a farsi schiaffeggiare. :mrgreen:


Basta trovare qualche masochista, mò apri sto thread!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

a volte mi sembra di sentire le voci della gialappas che leggono un tuo post





Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai cosa ho pensato io? che le storie bisogna viverle per capirle, e bisogna immedesimarsi in situazioni luoghi ed emozioni. Erano giovani con la fantasia di chi dentro vive realtà false che devono necessariamente essere vere ma impossibili da realizzare perchè la realtà di un vero uomo o di una vera donna va in contrasto con la passione, con l'ormone, con la meschinità e la non capacità di ribellarsi a se stessi e alle porcherie che si fanno e che si giustificano con maschere assurde false e senza riscontro con quello che invece si esterna nella vita.
> 
> Sicuro di non essere stato capito tolgo il disturbo. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la condivisione di un momento tanto intimo.
> Non so se io riuscirei mai a condividere una cosa così.
> Non so come sei riuscita e perché.
> Sì nella vita si supera (quasi) tutto. Ci sono molta forza e amore per vita che ce lo consentono.
> ...


La cosa che ha scritto Minerva è una delle cose a cui ho pensato anche io...e non ho mai giustificato nulla di quel giorno...
A volte si cerca solo di capire...perchè un motivo ci sarà pure, conscio o inconscio che sia!
Se sono riuscita a condividere una cosa del genere è perchè oltre ad averlo metabolizzato (qualche tempo fa non lo avrei nemmeno accennato) credo possa essere in qualche modo di conforto.
So che non c'è niente di confortante, anzi! Ma cerco di far trasparire un minimo di positività anche in cose che positive non sono...non so se riesco a farlo, ma ci provo! :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


ho voluto leggere tutto per riuscire a capire il suo comportamento ma mi sembra che un chiarimento diretto rispetto a ciò che è successo quel giorno non ci sia mai stato. INutile dirti che non apprezzo il comportamento del tuo amico quindi passo oltrew, chi mi ha preceduto in questo 3D ha espresso chiaramente la più ampia disapprovazione e son felice che quella più incisiva sia scaturita dagli uomini del forum. vorrei capire ( se non ti è gravoso o ritieni di non parlarne) che motivazioni hai addotto tu del suo comportamento per superare tutto con relativo perdono (?). ti dico subito che un comportamento così a me sembra scaturire da una grande frustrazione e disprezzo ma sarebbe da capire la fonte che ha fatto degenerare il tutto. cOmprendo la sua necessità a mantenere un rapporto con te "amichevole"  ma al tuo posto avrei preteso spiegazioni e scuse ben circostanziate ....devi esser una con un cuore di panna ... un abbraccio


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte mi sembra di sentire le voci della gialappas che leggono un tuo post



Ho capito, faccio venire la diarrea.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ma ho capito anche un'altra cosa, che, spesso, quando non vengo capito è soltanto perchè la differenza di sensibilità tra gli esseri umani spesso si nota anche in piccole cose. In questo caso in grandi cose. Tzè..!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho capito, faccio venire la diarrea.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Ma ho capito anche un'altra cosa, che, spesso, quando non vengo capito è soltanto perchè la differenza di sensibilità tra gli esseri umani spesso si nota anche in piccole cose. In questo caso in grandi cose. Tzè..!:mrgreen:


Non parlare di cose piccole e cose grandi che arriva Oscuro...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa che ha scritto Minerva è una delle cose a cui ho pensato anche io...e non ho mai giustificato nulla di quel giorno...
> A volte si cerca solo di capire...perchè un motivo ci sarà pure, conscio o inconscio che sia!
> Se sono riuscita a condividere una cosa del genere è perchè oltre ad averlo metabolizzato (qualche tempo fa non lo avrei nemmeno accennato) credo possa essere in qualche modo di conforto.
> So che non c'è niente di confortante, anzi! Ma cerco di far trasparire un minimo di positività anche in cose che positive non sono...non so se riesco a farlo, ma ci provo! :smile:


Una crudeltà così appare così gratuita che si riesce a darle un senso solo cercando di capire.
Sì riesci a trasmettere positività.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

*cara Nicka*

Per prima cosa un abbraccio.
Poi io credo che ci siano dei meccanismi che il nostro cervello usa per proteggerci da cose che sono più difficili da affrontare di una violenza.
Tipo il fatto che una persona che amiamo e che crediamo ci voglia almeno bene ci usa, ci tratta come uno straccio, ha lo stesso riguardo per noi che avrebbe per lo zerbino di casa.
E' difficile da accettare questo, perchè significa accettare di revisionare tutto il nostro passato con quella persona.
Per questo la maggior parte delle violenze domestiche non vengono denunciate e continuano per anni.
Si trovano ragioni, si adducono motivazioni, si mascherano le cose.
E spesso ci si addossa pure una colpa.
Non so cosa possa essere peggio per te, adesso che con quell'uomo non hai più nulla da spartire, se affrontare la realtà e vederlo per quello che è, e vedere davvero la vostra storia per quello che è stata, o continuare a scusarlo per quello che ha fatto.
Ti dico solo una cosa : noi non dimentichiamo cose del genere e cose come quella sono mine inesplose, spero che la tua si incagli sul fondo dell'abisso delle Marianne e lì resti, senza mai scoppiare.
Ma se hai sentito il bisogno di parlarne io ne dubito.
E se sentissi il bisogno di parlarne ancora non fermarti.
Un bacio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non parlare di cose piccole e cose grandi che arriva Oscuro...:rotfl:



:scared:


----------



## morfeo78 (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...




Provo a capire le sue intenzioni, perché l'ha fatto.... un modo per farsi odiare. Per chiudere definitivamente ed eliminare ogni possibile debolezza e tentazione futura.... MA CAZZO! Ci sono altri modi per ottenere questo senza arrivare a tanto. Per far morire la vostra relazione, ha scelto di far morire una parte di te! 
Ed infatti....


			
				Nicka;1342608  ha detto:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]A 25 anni ho smesso di giocare.[/FONT]


...ti auguro di ritrovare di nuovo, un giorno la bambina giocherellona che è in te.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ho voluto leggere tutto per riuscire a capire il suo comportamento ma mi sembra che un chiarimento diretto rispetto a ciò che è successo quel giorno non ci sia mai stato. INutile dirti che non apprezzo il comportamento del tuo amico quindi passo oltrew, chi mi ha preceduto in questo 3D ha espresso chiaramente la più ampia disapprovazione e son felice che quella più incisiva sia scaturita dagli uomini del forum. vorrei capire ( se non ti è gravoso o ritieni di non parlarne) che motivazioni hai addotto tu del suo comportamento per superare tutto con relativo perdono (?). ti dico subito che un comportamento così a me sembra scaturire da una grande frustrazione e disprezzo ma sarebbe da capire la fonte che ha fatto degenerare il tutto. cOmprendo la sua necessità a mantenere un rapporto con te "amichevole"  ma al tuo posto avrei preteso spiegazioni e scuse ben circostanziate ....devi esser una con un cuore di panna ... un abbraccio


Ma che io sia troppo buona è cosa risaputa, su questo ho lavorato molto e ora se ti mando affanculo ti mando affanculo e basta...
Per quello che ne ho ricavato io posso solo dire che è come se avesse voluto trovare una motivazione alla chiusura e non trovando strade alternative ha agito in quel modo. Tra l'altro aggiungo che nessuno dei due è stato mai particolarmente passionale e fisico, entrambi molto cerebrali e abbastanza "freddi". Quindi ha fatto una cosa che proprio non era sua...
La frustrazione è evidente...e lo era perchè forse non è mai stato capace di prendere delle decisioni in maniera coerente con quello che provava...tant'è che negli anni mi ha detto che non è stato capace di fare le scelte che avrebbe voluto fare.
Non ne abbiamo mai parlato e non si è mai scusato...ma, c'è un ma...
Nel periodo successivo, quando capitava che mi incrociasse non aveva il coraggio di guardarmi...è stato dopo oltre un anno che c'è stata occasione di parlare 5 minuti ed era presente anche la mia migliore amica...
Quando se ne è andato l'ho seguito nel parcheggio e gli ho chiesto di guardarmi...
Mi ha pianto sulla spalla per 20 minuti tenendomi fortissimo.
Non c'era bisogno che mi dicesse scusa, si era scusato così...non mi formalizzo nelle parole...so quando una persona si scusa...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque, leggevo e mi ritornava in mente la scena con Robert De Niro in C'era una volta in America, quando praticamente stupra Deborah in macchina dopo che, alla fine di quella cena favolosa, lei gli disse che avrebbe lasciato New York.


Esatto. Tuba, sei un mito.:smile:


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, prendo spunto innanzitutto per dire che se qualcuna si rivede in quello che ho scritto spero percepisca una sorta di vicinanza...
> In secondo luogo non so come spiegarmi, ma io non voglio giustificarlo, nè nascondermi dietro un dito, ma non l'ho mai pensato come un violento...
> Mi è sembrata quasi una cosa irreale quella che mi è capitata, forse è per questo che fondamentalmente sono anche così serena...


Un uomo che violenta una donna è gia il massimo della violenza....indipendentemente dalla conoscenza, dalla natura del rapporto, dal contesto..Forse è stato il tuo coinvolgimento emotivo e successivamente l'amicizia che t'illudono e t'impediscono di vedere chiara la realtà ma un uomo così è violento.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2014)

Cara Nicka,

l'allusione del Tuba a quel film è perfetta. E' una modalità molto maschile, quella della violenza, per risolvere cose che non si riescono a gestire e tu l'hai così perdonato, perché l'hai capito, che gli hai detto, poi, "ti amo"... 
Questo non toglie che io al tuo posto sicuramente ma proprio sicuramente gli avrei spaccato in testa qualsiasi oggetto contundente avessi a portata di mano.
Gli avrei fatto male, molto male. Anche a 25 anni. E non sarebbe mai più stato un amico. Mai.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per prima cosa un abbraccio.
> Poi io credo che ci siano dei meccanismi che il nostro cervello usa per proteggerci da cose che sono più difficili da affrontare di una violenza.
> Tipo il fatto che una persona che amiamo e che crediamo ci voglia almeno bene ci usa, ci tratta come uno straccio, ha lo stesso riguardo per noi che avrebbe per lo zerbino di casa.
> E' difficile da accettare questo, perchè significa accettare di revisionare tutto il nostro passato con quella persona.
> ...



Cioè fammi capire, io mezzora di filosofeggiare e non fare capire niente  a nessuno, arrivi tu quatta quatta buona buona e con due parole semplici copi quello che io ho scritto? minchia come rodoo..


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per prima cosa un abbraccio.
> Poi io credo che ci siano dei meccanismi che il nostro cervello usa per proteggerci da cose che sono più difficili da affrontare di una violenza.
> Tipo il fatto che una persona che amiamo e che crediamo ci voglia almeno bene ci usa, ci tratta come uno straccio, ha lo stesso riguardo per noi che avrebbe per lo zerbino di casa.
> E' difficile da accettare questo, perchè significa accettare di revisionare tutto il nostro passato con quella persona.
> ...


Ti ringrazio davvero...
Per me è sempre stato lo stronzo eh...e non l'ho mai giustificato per quello che ha fatto.
Perdonare e non dimenticare è quello che ho fatto...
Il perdono forse deriva dal bene che gli ho voluto...ma quel che è certo è che non gli ho mai più permesso di toccarmi, nonostante l'abbia ritentata svariate volte nel corso del tempo!
Con le mie persone ne ho parlato, come si parla di tante altre cose...
Questo è un posto che mi consente di parlarne perchè è proprio un posto che ti porta a farlo...nonostante ci si incazzi per robe di 20 anni fa, ma è la regola dei fora!! 
E' che forse ne ho sempre parlato privatamente, ho voluto farlo in maniera pubblica, per dire semplicemente che ognuno ha il proprio fardello...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare (noiosissima premessa).
E' facile di fronte a una situazione vissuta da un'altra persona dire "io avrei...". In realtà nessuno sa come avrebbe agito.
Io so che in molte situazioni che ho poi vissuto non ho agito come mi ero prefigurata e tutte le volte ho sorpreso me stessa positivamente.
Penso che anche a Nicka sia successa la stessa cosa.
Questo perché le reazione che abbiamo è molto spesso quella giusta per noi in quel momento.
Non quella razionalmente o convenientemente giusta ma quella che ci permette di elaborare il fatto.
Quando ciò non accade (e anche quando accade) è necessario un lavoro di analisi molto lungo e faticoso.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, prendo spunto innanzitutto per dire che se qualcuna si rivede in quello che ho scritto spero percepisca una sorta di vicinanza...
> In secondo luogo non so come spiegarmi, ma io non voglio giustificarlo, nè nascondermi dietro un dito, ma *non l'ho mai pensato come un violento...*
> Mi è sembrata *quasi una cosa irreale* quella che mi è capitata, *forse è per questo che fondamentalmente sono anche così serena...*



Mi fai venire i brividi Nicka...dico davvero.

Ti abbraccio forte. 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *A 25 anni ho smesso di giocare*.


comunque...volendo sdrammatizzare...un po' tardi eh!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che io sia troppo buona è cosa risaputa, su questo ho lavorato molto e ora se ti mando affanculo ti mando affanculo e basta...
> Per quello che ne ho ricavato io posso solo dire che è come se avesse voluto trovare una motivazione alla chiusura e non trovando strade alternative ha agito in quel modo. Tra l'altro aggiungo che nessuno dei due è stato mai particolarmente passionale e fisico, entrambi molto cerebrali e abbastanza "freddi". Quindi ha fatto una cosa che proprio non era sua...
> La frustrazione è evidente...e lo era perchè forse non è mai stato capace di prendere delle decisioni in maniera coerente con quello che provava...tant'è che negli anni mi ha detto che non è stato capace di fare le scelte che avrebbe voluto fare.
> Non ne abbiamo mai parlato e non si è mai scusato...ma, c'è un ma...
> ...


Ne deduco che ha gestito malissimo ( quel giorno) la sua frustrazione spero che poi sia cresciuto che se ognuno di noi dovesse trovare un capro espiatorio per scaricare paure e tensioni sarebbe una lotta continua ... Paradossalmente potrebbe averti punito ( scusa il verbo eccessivo ) per non avere il coraggio di troncare una relazione ufficiale e scegliere te ...lo so che JB se legge me ne dirà di ogni ma gli uomini talvolta più delle donne sanno usare la violenza per allontanare le loro paure, un doppio abbraccio son lieta che almeno l'anno dopo abbia pianto per lui e per te


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne deduco che ha gestito malissimo ( quel giorno) la sua frustrazione spero che poi sia cresciuto che se ognuno di noi dovesse trovare un capro espiatorio per scaricare paure e tensioni sarebbe una lotta continua ... Paradossalmente potrebbe averti punito ( scusa il verbo eccessivo ) per non avere il coraggio di troncare una relazione ufficiale e scegliere te ...lo so che JB se legge me ne dirà di ogni ma gli uomini talvolta più delle donne sanno usare la violenza per allontanare le loro paure, un doppio abbraccio son lieta che almeno l'anno dopo abbia pianto per lui e per te


Concordo.
Vorrei che degli uomini volessero approfondire questa loro modalità di relazione che agiscono e che rimuovono razionalmente.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne deduco che ha gestito malissimo ( quel giorno) la sua frustrazione spero che poi sia cresciuto che se ognuno di noi dovesse trovare un capro espiatorio per scaricare paure e tensioni sarebbe una lotta continua ... Paradossalmente potrebbe averti punito ( scusa il verbo eccessivo ) per non avere il coraggio di troncare una relazione ufficiale e scegliere te ...lo so che JB se legge me ne dirà di ogni ma gli uomini talvolta più delle donne sanno usare la violenza per allontanare le loro paure, un doppio abbraccio son lieta che almeno l'anno dopo abbia pianto per lui e per te





Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Vorrei che degli uomini volessero approfondire questa loro modalità di relazione che agiscono e che rimuovono razionalmente.


Non mi riferisco alla storia di Nicka, quindi scusami l'OT riferito alla questione generale della violenza sessuale.

Non voglio far polemica, e scusatemi se lo può sembrare, ma.

Gli uomini li crescono le donne. Li educano, che nelle strutture educative italiane la maggior parte del personale è femminile. Gli uomini stanno in relazione con le donne.

Nonostante questo...non capiscono, non si gestiscono, non trovano altra via allo sfogo della frustrazione. (alcuni).

C'è qualcosa che non mi torna. Non mi torna proprio.

E non voglio aprire la questione uomini vs donne, il discorso mio non è trovare chi ha colpa di cosa.

Però...non riesco a capire. Davvero.

Una violenza lede profondamente chi la subisce. Tendenzialmente è una donna a subirla. Tendenzialmente.

Una violenza, come dice Sbriciolata, è una mina inesplosa. 

Costa dolore e fatica affrontarla col suo nome e col suo volto, mostrando il proprio nome e il proprio volto.
E un percorso così ha un inizio, una fine mai. Perchè un evento come una violenza sposta l'asse evolutivo di una persona. E più è giovane la vittima, più il percorso viene condizionato.

Come donna non perdono. 

Certe azioni sono imperdonabili. 

Che non significa punire. 

Semplicemente è imperdonabile. Non ci posso passare sopra. Non mi bastano mille anni di scuse per passarci sopra. Vado avanti io. Ma non ci passo sopra. 

E quello che hai fatto te lo tieni. Lo hai scelto. Puoi provare fin che vuoi a trovare assoluzione, non c'è assoluzione. Ti assumi tutto e te lo vivi. E' una responsabilità iniziata nel momento in cui hai deciso di calpestare un no, che neanche avrebbe dovuto essere pronunciato.

Posso comprendere fin che voglio. 

Ma la violenza non cambia di nome. Può cambiar vestito, si può provare a rendersela amica. Ma resta quella che è.

Fra l'altro il meccanismo di mettersi dentro nella violenza come attore e non semplicemente come vittima è un meccanismo difensivo. Che in quanto tale rende la mina ancora più pericolosa.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco alla storia di Nicka, quindi scusami l'OT riferito alla questione generale della violenza sessuale.
> 
> Non voglio far polemica, e scusatemi se lo può sembrare, ma.
> 
> ...


Sono completamente d'accordo con te, qualunque forma di violenza si consideri (tranne ovviamente la difesa di se stessi o di chi è più debole). Mi piacerebbe capire meglio l'ultima frase che hai scritto... cosa intendi con "mettersi dentro nella violenza come attore" ?


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che io sia troppo buona è cosa risaputa, su questo ho lavorato molto e ora se ti mando affanculo ti mando affanculo e basta...
> Per quello che ne ho ricavato io posso solo dire che è come se avesse voluto trovare una motivazione alla chiusura e non trovando strade alternative ha agito in quel modo. Tra l'altro aggiungo che nessuno dei due è stato mai particolarmente passionale e fisico, entrambi molto cerebrali e abbastanza "freddi". Quindi ha fatto una cosa che proprio non era sua...
> La frustrazione è evidente...e lo era perchè forse non è mai stato capace di prendere delle decisioni in maniera coerente con quello che provava...tant'è che negli anni mi ha detto che non è stato capace di fare le scelte che avrebbe voluto fare.
> Non ne abbiamo mai parlato e non si è mai scusato...ma, c'è un ma...
> ...


Ci credo.  Avresti potuto denunciarlo e sarebbe finito in galera.

non ci sono giustificazioni alla violenza e che violenza.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo con te, qualunque forma di violenza si consideri. Mi piacerebbe capire meglio l'ultima frase che hai scritto... cosa intendi con "mettersi dentro nella violenza come attore" ?


Ciao Nobody:smile:

ci provo...non so se riesco.

Mettersi come attore significa paradossalmente assumersi parte della responsabilità della violenza subita, per riprendere in un qualche modo il controllo di un evento che nella realtà non è controllabile.

Le frasi ricorrenti, per farla semplice : " se fossi stata più furba avrei..., se fossi stata più attenta..., se avessi capito che avevo davanti..., ho sbagliato a dire quella cosa..., ho sbagliato ad andare con lui...,etc. etc.".

Mi metto dentro. Preferisco caricarmi di una parte perchè l'imprevedibilità e l'impotenza di fronte ad una violenza sono un qualcosa di stravolgente.

Io ti dico no, e tu non ti fermi. Te lo ripeto, e tu vai avanti ancora. Come se non avessi detto niente. Riprovo. Non senti. Non ci sono. Neghi la mia presenza appropriandoti del mio corpo. E io devo stare lì. 

Non è semplicemente un calpestare usare violenza. E' la negazione della presenza dell'altro. 

Affrontare quella sensazione di inesistenza...è spiazzante. 
Come ci rientri in una situazione in cui in realtà non c'eri perchè la relazione in atto ha negato nel fare il tuo esserci?

E' un paradosso da dare ai matti. 

E altrettanto paradossalmente è più semplice rimettersi dentro, colpevolizzandosi piuttosto per non essere stata abbastanza in gamba nel gestire la situazione, in questo modo almeno si riafferma quello che è stato negato
nell'atto.

E ha la funzione di rendere maggiormente controllabile un evento che controllabile non è.

Subire violenza è rendersi tutto d'un tratto conto che non esiste luogo sicuro in cui stare. Che tutto potrebbe accadere. E' una perdita totale e improvvisa del controllo su sè e sul mondo.

Esserci, dirsi che azioni diverse avrebbero potuto evitare quell'evento è un tentativo di rendere di nuovo abitale il proprio contesto e il mondo stesso.

non so se sono riuscita...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Nobody:smile:
> 
> ci provo...non so se riesco.
> 
> ...


PERFETTA.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> PERFETTA.



...sono contenta si capisca. Grazie del rimando.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sono contenta si capisca. Grazie del rimando.


Uno dei verdi è mio.


----------



## Innominata (21 Maggio 2014)

Leggo poco e di corsa in questo periodo, ne avrò ancora per un po’, ma quando ho incontrato questo mi è venuta una morsa allo stomaco e due parole in croce le devo mettere. Non posso né voglio giudicare, perché prima del giudizio arriva e sbaraglia tutto una sensazione di profondissimo dispiacere e sgomento. Posso sforzarmi di capire la difficoltà, la frustrazione, ma qua si tratta proprio di brutte notizie rispetto a tutta la comunicazione pregressa tra di voi. C’era davvero bisogno, era veramente l’unica scelta quella di allestire una scena di violenza per dire una difficile cosa che vi riguardava? Perché  quella è una scena trita e banale, è la scena primitiva e sbrigativa e risucchiata nell’indifferenziato del maschio che caccia la donna assoggettandola e umiliandola. Una scelta senza differenziazione, senza “personalizzazione”, il peggiore dei cliché, l’abolizione totale della comunicazione e del contatto. Perché scusa, possiamo raccontarci tutto quello che vogliamo sui moti dell’animo, su arcani disegni di produrre nell’altra la voglia di allontanamento, dello scegliere intenzionalmente la brutalità per ottenere un distacco più repentino e “meno doloroso” . Il fatto è che un pezzo di vita insieme sarebbe valsa la prova a faticare per trovare un modo che comprendesse quel pezzo di vita, il coraggio di essere e sentirsi “cattivo” nel chiudere la storia, ma cattivo responsabilmente e rispettosamente e personalmente, non affidando la faccenda alla riproduzione del più orribilmente banale dei cliché istintuali. Mi dispiace. Mi piace leggerti e ti trovo simpatica, ma con tutti i limiti del racconto su forum, quello che ho letto mi dà il desolato dispiacere di sospettare di brutte notizie sull’ attendibilità di una comunicazione vitale e profonda tra di voi. Un abbraccio!


----------



## tullio (21 Maggio 2014)

Credo si debba contestualizzare il gesto. Si tratta di due persone che, in quel momento, si vogliono bene, forse si amano. Sicuramente si rispettano. Mi sembra difficile pertanto che si possa parlare di violenza. Quella persona non è un violento, uno stupratore seriale, un maniaco. E' una persona indifficoltà che sta cercando di parlare alla donna con cui ha una storia. Non la sta "violentando": sta usando il sesso per comunicare una cosa "dura". Forse ha sbagliato "tono", anzi sicuramente lo ha sbagliato. Ma può dirlo una sola persona. Si tratta di un gesto di amore...come definirlo? mi viene solo "duro" che una persona che vuole bene ad un altra compie con quest'altra persona. Non la sta violentando, non le sta mancando di rispetto, non la sta "subordinando". Non sta cercando l'ultimo piacere, quello mai provato, prima dell'addio. Sta cercando di dire una cosa difficilissima. Proprio perché questa cosa è difficilissima la dice male. Però non gli darei una croce addosso. E nemmeno a Nicka, che avrebbe "accettato" qualcosa di inaccettabile. 
Spero che non mi si prenda per un giustificatore delle violenze: io sono incapace di andare avanti appena sento un "no" anche se so benissimo, mi è stato detto e ripetuto, che quel "no" è un "sì". Per me un no rimane un no e non posso che prenderlo alla lettera. E per questo ho fatto figure barbine...:unhappy:
Però in questo caso stiamo parlando di un gesto, una tantum,che ha un significato in quel momento. Poi che non sia stato gradito...lo dicono le lacrime della protagonista...e forse anche quelle del protagonista, che chissà se davvero ha provato piacere in quel gesto... L'amicizia che è rimasta mi sembra un chiaro segno del fatto che quella _non_ era un gesto di violenza gratuito ma un modo per comunicare. Lo ripeto: modo sbagliato, sbagliatissimo (io se sento un "no" divento incapace di andare avanti...) di cui, sono convinto, il primo a pentirsi è stato propio lui.


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Credo si debba contestualizzare il gesto. Si tratta di due persone che, in quel momento, si vogliono bene, forse si amano. Sicuramente si rispettano. Mi sembra difficile pertanto che si possa parlare di violenza. Quella persona non è un violento, uno stupratore seriale, un maniaco. E' una persona indifficoltà che sta cercando di parlare alla donna con cui ha una storia. Non la sta "violentando": sta usando il sesso per comunicare una cosa "dura". Forse ha sbagliato "tono", anzi sicuramente lo ha sbagliato. Ma può dirlo una sola persona. Si tratta di un gesto di amore...come definirlo? mi viene solo "duro" che una persona che vuole bene ad un altra compie con quest'altra persona. Non la sta violentando, non le sta mancando di rispetto, non la sta "subordinando". Non sta cercando l'ultimo piacere, quello mai provato, prima dell'addio. Sta cercando di dire una cosa difficilissima. Proprio perché questa cosa è difficilissima la dice male. Però non gli darei una croce addosso. E nemmeno a Nicka, che avrebbe "accettato" qualcosa di inaccettabile.
> Spero che non mi si prenda per un giustificatore delle violenze: io sono incapace di andare avanti appena sento un "no" anche se so benissimo, mi è stato detto e ripetuto, che quel "no" è un "sì". Per me un no rimane un no e non posso che prenderlo alla lettera. E per questo ho fatto figure barbine...:unhappy:
> Però in questo caso stiamo parlando di un gesto, una tantum,che ha un significato in quel momento. Poi che non sia stato gradito...lo dicono le lacrime della protagonista...e forse anche quelle del protagonista, che chissà se davvero ha provato piacere in quel gesto... L'amicizia che è rimasta mi sembra un chiaro segno del fatto che quella _non_ era un gesto di violenza gratuito ma un modo per comunicare. Lo ripeto: modo sbagliato, sbagliatissimo (io se sento un "no" divento incapace di andare avanti...) di cui, sono convinto, il primo a pentirsi è stato propio lui.


Sei sicuro di avere letto bene cosa le ha fatto?


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Nobody:smile:
> 
> ci provo...non so se riesco.
> 
> ...


La tua spiegazione non fa una piega riguardo alla vittima.Io invece ho sempre pensato che lo stupratore prende soddisfazione dal dominio assoluto sulla vittima che più cerca di resistere e piu eccita lo stupratore.È la ricerca del controllo assoluto della situazione che lo rende sempre piu violento e fortifica il suo ego e la sua virilita.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Credo si debba contestualizzare il gesto. Si tratta di due persone che, in quel momento, si vogliono bene, forse si amano. Sicuramente si rispettano. Mi sembra difficile pertanto che si possa parlare di violenza. Quella persona non è un violento, uno stupratore seriale, un maniaco. E' una persona indifficoltà che sta cercando di parlare alla donna con cui ha una storia. Non la sta "violentando": sta usando il sesso per comunicare una cosa "dura". Forse ha sbagliato "tono", anzi sicuramente lo ha sbagliato. Ma può dirlo una sola persona. Si tratta di un gesto di amore...come definirlo? mi viene solo "duro" che una persona che vuole bene ad un altra compie con quest'altra persona. Non la sta violentando, non le sta mancando di rispetto, non la sta "subordinando". Non sta cercando l'ultimo piacere, quello mai provato, prima dell'addio. Sta cercando di dire una cosa difficilissima. Proprio perché questa cosa è difficilissima la dice male. Però non gli darei una croce addosso. E nemmeno a Nicka, che avrebbe "accettato" qualcosa di inaccettabile.
> Spero che non mi si prenda per un giustificatore delle violenze: io sono incapace di andare avanti appena sento un "no" anche se so benissimo, mi è stato detto e ripetuto, che quel "no" è un "sì". Per me un no rimane un no e non posso che prenderlo alla lettera. E per questo ho fatto figure barbine...:unhappy:
> Però in questo caso stiamo parlando di un gesto, una tantum,che ha un significato in quel momento. Poi che non sia stato gradito...lo dicono le lacrime della protagonista...e forse anche quelle del protagonista, che chissà se davvero ha provato piacere in quel gesto... L'amicizia che è rimasta mi sembra un chiaro segno del fatto che quella _non_ era un gesto di violenza gratuito ma un modo per comunicare. Lo ripeto: modo sbagliato, sbagliatissimo (io se sento un "no" divento incapace di andare avanti...) di cui, sono convinto, il primo a pentirsi è stato propio lui.



Mi metto di nuovo OT nei confronti di Nicka. Che ha fatto le sue scelte e il suo percorso. E che abbraccio in segno di rispetto e vicinanza.

Tullio...ma stai scherzando?

Il fatto che al fondo ci fosse una relazione di fiducia rende ancora più grave il tutto. 

Non solo hai annullato la mia volontà. Non solo ti sei appropriato DEL MIO CORPO, MIO e lo ripeto ancora MIO!!!!, corpo contro la mia volontà. Ma l'hai fatto giocando su sentimenti e fiducia e relazione pregressa.

E perfavore non parliamo di gesti d'amore. Perfavore.

Un cazzo che penetra forzatamente una figa non ha niente a che vedere con l'amore. 
Schiaffarglielo dentro a forza e pure lasciarci il segno venendo, per poi dire "rivestiti e vai????". 

Fanculo alle conseguenze eh?!?!

Ognuno fa le sue scelte. Ma perfavore. Chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome. 

Davvero per favore.

Violentatore non è quello sconosciuto col cappuccio nero che ti aspetta nascosto dietro ad un angolo buio e ti minaccia col coltello. 

Basta con questa storia. Perfavore.

Il violentare può avere un cappuccio nero sulla testa. Come può essere il mio ragazzo, mio marito.

E il ruolo che rivestono nella relazione con me, rende ancora più grave l'atto. 
Mi fidavo di te. E mi hai tradita nel corpo e nell'anima. E hai usato il mio corpo per farlo. Che cazzo rimane a me poi?
I cocci. E il rimetterli insieme.

Una tantum...e quante ne devi violentare per essere chiamato violentatore?

Scusami il tono. Ho cercato di limitarmi. Più di così non riesco proprio.
E magari non ho capito niente di quello che hai scritto.
Nel qual caso scusami due volte.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Innominata, il verde è mio. 

Con inchino.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Nobody:smile:
> 
> ci provo...non so se riesco.
> 
> ...


Ciao Ipazia   ci sei riuscita perfettamente... ti dirò di più, a volte, nelle situazioni più estreme, non si riesce nemmeno a dire quel "no" che viene brutalmente calpestato... si è totalmente impotenti. E' la situazione più orribile. 
Credo sia profondamente umano uscire da quel terribile circolo, rendendosi "attori", come dici tu. Umano ma sbagliato... nel senso che per recuperare se stessi, bisogna paradossalmente perdonarsi accettarsi e abbracciarsi. Accettare la propria "debolezza" di fronte al violento, e ripartire da lì per la costruzione di una nuova persona, con una nuova autostima.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi metto di nuovo OT nei confronti di Nicka. Che ha fatto le sue scelte e il suo percorso. E che abbraccio in segno di rispetto e vicinanza.
> 
> Tullio...ma stai scherzando?
> 
> ...


Brava Ipazia! Hai espresso perfettamente il concetto:up:


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia   ci sei riuscita perfettamente... ti dirò di più, a volte non si riesce nemmeno a dire quel "no" che viene brutalmente calpestato... si è totalmente impotenti. E' la situazione più orribile.
> Credo sia profondamente umano uscire da quel terribile circolo, rendendosi "attori", come dici tu. Umano ma sbagliato... nel senso che per recuperare se stessi, bisogna paradossalmente perdonarsi accettarsi e abbracciarsi. Accettare la propria "debolezza" di fronte al violento, e ripartire da lì per la costruzione di una nuova persona, con una nuova autostima.



Bene

Già, a volte quel no rimane chiuso dentro perchè tutta quella situazione è semplicemente troppo per parlare. Troppo per fare qualunque cosa. 

E la sensazione di lontananza da sè resta dentro. Resti lì, immobile, a guardare quello che succede a te...e ti chiedi come possa succedere proprio a te. Ti chiedi se sei proprio tu. E speri sia un'altra.  

E' una sensazione di scissione. Profonda.

E hai ragione anche sul luogo da cui ripartire. Dirsi che si è state vittime. Dirselo davvero. Sinceramente, senza farsi sconti. E accettare. Non era un'altra. Eri tu.

E poi, sì, poi si può ripartire per davvero. Senza rifugiarsi negli autoinganni della mente.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> La tua spiegazione non fa una piega riguardo alla vittima.Io invece ho sempre pensato che lo stupratore prende soddisfazione dal dominio assoluto sulla vittima che più cerca di resistere e piu eccita lo stupratore.È la ricerca del controllo assoluto della situazione che lo rende sempre piu violento e fortifica il suo ego e la sua virilita.


Ciao 

Non lo so cosa vive chi violenta. Non riesco a capirlo. Probabilmente è semplicissimamente un modo per affermare se stesso schiacciando un altro. 
Che a ben pensarci è un'espressione della cultura della competizione portata all'estremo. 
Competizione per la competizione. 

Non la competizione per la sopravvivenza che esiste in natura.

Competizione fine a se stessa, come strumento di affermazione di un sè attraverso l'altro.

Poi c'è la parte patologica. Psichiatrica. Quelli che hanno bisogno di emozioni estreme per sentire. Per dirla male.
Non penso si possa generalizzare. 

E sono convinta del fatto che i violentatori psichiatrici siano la minoranza, e vengano utilizzati come tranquillanti.

Ecco perchè non sopporto l'immagine del violentatore incappucciato.

Non risponde alla realtà. O meglio, non la riassume. 

La semplifica, nascondendone delle parti importanti.

Io credo.


----------



## Innominata (21 Maggio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Credo si debba contestualizzare il gesto. Si tratta di due persone che, in quel momento, si vogliono bene, forse si amano. Sicuramente si rispettano. Mi sembra difficile pertanto che si possa parlare di violenza. Quella persona non è un violento, uno stupratore seriale, un maniaco. E' una persona indifficoltà che sta cercando di parlare alla donna con cui ha una storia. Non la sta "violentando": sta usando il sesso per comunicare una cosa "dura". Forse ha sbagliato "tono", anzi sicuramente lo ha sbagliato. Ma può dirlo una sola persona. Si tratta di un gesto di amore...come definirlo? mi viene solo "duro" che una persona che vuole bene ad un altra compie con quest'altra persona. Non la sta violentando, non le sta mancando di rispetto, non la sta "subordinando". Non sta cercando l'ultimo piacere, quello mai provato, prima dell'addio. Sta cercando di dire una cosa difficilissima. Proprio perché questa cosa è difficilissima la dice male. Però non gli darei una croce addosso. E nemmeno a Nicka, che avrebbe "accettato" qualcosa di inaccettabile. Spero che non mi si prenda per un giustificatore delle violenze: io sono incapace di andare avanti appena sento un "no" anche se so benissimo, mi è stato detto e ripetuto, che quel "no" è un "sì". Per me un no rimane un no e non posso che prenderlo alla lettera. E per questo ho fatto figure barbine...:unhappyerò in questo caso stiamo parlando di un gesto, una tantum,che ha un significato in quel momento. Poi che non sia stato gradito...lo dicono le lacrime della protagonista...e forse anche quelle del protagonista, che chissà se davvero ha provato piacere in quel gesto... L'amicizia che è rimasta mi sembra un chiaro segno del fatto che quella _non_ era un gesto di violenza gratuito ma un modo per comunicare. Lo ripeto: modo sbagliato, sbagliatissimo (io se sento un "no" divento incapace di andare avanti...) di cui, sono convinto, il primo a pentirsi è stato propio lui.


Sempre garbatissimo Tullio, il contesto già c'è, senza che si debba crearlo, è il contesto del momento della fine di una storia. Sono tante le cose scomode, difficili, in cui si è chiamati a dover fare, voler fare, ma in mezzo alle spine, e questo è uno di quei momenti. Guarda, neanche mi impelago oltre nella storia della violenza (la storia è stata violentata nella comunicazione, nel senso, se storia è stata), dico solo che l'espediente comunicativo mi appare brutale ma soprattutto vuoto, vuoto di storia, ed è proprio questo che mi allontana dall'idea dell' una tantum.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene
> 
> Già, a volte quel no rimane chiuso dentro perchè tutta quella situazione è semplicemente troppo per parlare. Troppo per fare qualunque cosa.
> 
> ...


Credo sia fondamentale... se non si arriva a quell'assunzione di sè, dell'essere stati vittima impotente... beh, non si ripartirà mai.
Mi permetto di consigliarti lo stupendo "Uno psicologo nei lager" del grande Victor Frankl, fondatore della logoterapia... un testo magnifico su questo argomento :smile: E' stato uno dei grandi della psicoanalisi del '900, sopravvissuto agli internamenti nei campi di sterminio.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non lo so cosa vive chi violenta. Non riesco a capirlo. Probabilmente è semplicissimamente un modo per affermare se stesso schiacciando un altro.
> Che a ben pensarci è un'espressione della cultura della competizione portata all'estremo.
> ...


Io ho già espresso il concetto in precedente post e non faccio distinzione tra il violentatore incappuciato o il marito/compagno.Chi violenta è un violentatore psichiatrico cmq per me sia che lo faccia 1 volta sia che lo faccia 1000.E questo tizio che ha violentato  Nicka è molto probabile che domani violenti sua moglie.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Credo sia fondamentale... se non si arriva a quell'assunzione di sè, dell'essere stati vittima impotente... beh, non si ripartirà mai.
> Mi permetto di consigliarti lo stupendo "Uno psicologo nei lager" del grande Victor Frankl, fondatore della logoterapia... un testo magnifico su questo argomento :smile: E' stato uno dei grandi della psicoanalisi del '900, sopravvissuto agli internamenti nei campi di sterminio.


E' fondamentale. Sì. Lo è. 

Senza quell'assunzione di sè...si resta in una gabbia. 

Permettiti pure. Apprezzo tanto i consigli di lettura. E li seguo.

(sto leggendo "Lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta"....e grazie di avermelo consigliato:smile::smile


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara Nicka,
> 
> l'allusione del Tuba a quel film è perfetta. E' una modalità molto maschile, quella della violenza, per risolvere cose che non si riescono a gestire e tu l'hai così perdonato, perché l'hai capito, che gli hai detto, poi, "ti amo"...
> Questo non toglie che io al tuo posto sicuramente ma proprio sicuramente gli avrei spaccato in testa qualsiasi oggetto contundente avessi a portata di mano.
> Gli avrei fatto male, molto male. Anche a 25 anni. E non sarebbe mai più stato un amico. Mai.


Beh però
Nel film...insomma..
Sta reazione avviene anche perchè
Sto uomo torna da lei dopo che ha passato bei anni in carcere.
E tenta davvero il tutto per tutto per conquistarla.
Nel film il protagonista non capisce che mentre per lui la vita si è fermata perchè si sa in carcere il tempo si ferma, Deborah è andata avanti.

Per lui era stato facile consacrare la sua vita al ricordo di lei no?
Non aveva altro.

Lei invece era vissuta secondo i suoi ideali e progetti che erano appunto quelli di fare l'attrice.

Quella scena io l'ho sempre letta come un disperato tentativo da parte di lui, di impossessarsi di lei no?

Il caso di Nicka è diverso. Secondo me.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare (noiosissima premessa).
> E' facile di fronte a una situazione vissuta da un'altra persona dire "io avrei...". In realtà nessuno sa come avrebbe agito.
> Io so che in molte situazioni che ho poi vissuto non ho agito come mi ero prefigurata e tutte le volte ho sorpreso me stessa positivamente.
> Penso che anche a Nicka sia successa la stessa cosa.
> ...


Mai come in questo momento della mia vita, mi ritrovo nelle tue parole.
Grazie per averle scritte.
Le posso copiare e riportare nel "mio" 3d?


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io ho già espresso il concetto in precedente post e non faccio distinzione tra il violentatore incappuciato o il marito/compagno.Chi violenta è un violentatore psichiatrico cmq per me sia che lo faccia 1 volta sia che lo faccia 1000.E questo tizio che ha violentato  Nicka è molto probabile che domani violenti sua moglie.



Sai Eratò...se fosse uno psichiatrico sarebbe tranquillizzante. Per me almeno.

E' quella normalità, quel non essere malato, quel magari poi abbracciare con affetto reale qualcun altro che mi sconvolge nel profondo. 

Vedere la normalità di un violentatore. E' sconvolgente.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


Ok.
Io non so che cosa dirti.
La cosa che vorrei chiederti ora
che per me è quella più importante è:

Ehi Nicka
quanto questa esperienza estrema ha condizionato o caratterizzato il tuo rapporto con noi uomini poi?

Non ho la più pallida idea perchè lui abbia fatto questo.
Sembra un totale nonsenso.

Se non che il guaio è che tu lo amavi e lui no.

Esempio:
Sai quando abitavo in via Tibaldi, giocattolavo con una che abitava in piazza unità.
Io dams, e lei scienze politiche.

Ovvio sai com'è no?
Si finiva spesso a ciulare...

Mi ricordo ancora le sue lacrime e risate.
Sul ponte che porta alla stazione via matteotti...

Lei che mi dice...
Il mio moroso ha deciso...entro l'anno finisco l'università e ci sposiamo...fine dei giochini
devo mettere la testa a posto..

Io le risposi...ah ok...si è vero...
Però dai qualche volta ci si può sempre ritrovare no?

Non ci siamo più ritrovati.

Cioè quello che ti è capitato sembra come un urlo finale per una relazione che uno non avrebbe voluto interrompere, ma che doveva interrompere no?

Io comunque "capisco" a mio modo
Il fatto che gli sei rimasta amica.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' fondamentale. Sì. Lo è.
> 
> Senza quell'assunzione di sè...si resta in una gabbia.
> 
> ...


dai figurati! Allora quando lo hai finito mi devi raccontare che cosa ti ha lasciato dentro   Però ora devi ricambiare con qualche consiglio di lettura


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka, ci vuole tanto coraggio  a scrivere e a raccontare quello che hai scritto in pubblico, anche se in un forum tutto sommato abbastanza anonimo.
Ci vuole ancor più coraggio a dire "ti amo" ad un ragazzo che ti ha appena usato violenza.
Ci vuole ancora più coraggio a perdonarlo.
E sai qual è la sede del coraggio? Il cuore.
Ti mando un abbraccio pieno di amore.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque "capisco" a mio modo
> Il fatto che gli sei rimasta amica.


Anch'io.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai Eratò...se fosse uno psichiatrico sarebbe tranquillizzante. Per me almeno.
> 
> E' quella normalità, quel non essere malato, quel magari poi abbracciare con affetto reale qualcun altro che mi sconvolge nel profondo.
> 
> Vedere la normalità di un violentatore. E' sconvolgente.


Diagnosi o meno un uomo così non sta bene
e un disturbo di personalita ce l'ha sicuramente peggiorato dalla sua capacità di simulazione.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

@tullio...ti ho riletto, e mi sono riletta.

Sono andata di pancia , quindi scusami per il modo. 

Per quanto riguarda il contenuto invece ribadisco i concetti. Non riesco proprio a vederla dalla tua prospettiva. Non ci riesco proprio. 
Anche se, pur non essendo d'accordo, credo di aver capito meglio quello che intendevi.  

Un'azione di violenza resta violenza. La si può spiegare, e anche contestualizzare. 
Ma non le si può cambiare il nome.
E' violenza. E definisce chi la agisce. E anche chi la subisce.

E quel nome è importante. E' vitale. Per entrambi. 

La relazione come contesto...è un'aggravante. Terribile. Sotto una miriade di punti di vista.


----------



## lolapal (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


Ciao Nicka.  
Rispondo solo a questo tuo primo post, non ho letto tutto quello che è stato scritto dopo...
Subire una violenza, subire un atto che non si vuole è un trauma devastante... se chi te lo impone è una persona che conoscevi e di cui ti fidavi, questo peggiora le cose... è molto difficile dimenticare e ancora di più lo è perdonare... è molto difficile lavare via uno stupro dal proprio corpo...


----------



## Innominata (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io ho già espresso il concetto in precedente post e non faccio distinzione tra il violentatore incappuciato o il marito/compagno.Chi violenta è un violentatore psichiatrico cmq per me sia che lo faccia 1 volta sia che lo faccia 1000.E questo tizio che ha violentato  Nicka è molto probabile che domani violenti sua moglie.


Senza necessariamente essere psichiatrico. Chi sceglie la "banalità del male" è psichiatrico?


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Miss...
> 
> Non vorrei che passasse l'idea che io permetto una cosa simile...io non tollero nemmeno che si alzi la voce...
> All'ex fidanzato della mia migliore amica gli sono saltata al collo quando si è permesso di darle una spinta e chiamarla troia...
> ...


Ecco, leggndo questo a me pare che questa persona non si sia nemmeno resa conto dell'atto gravissimo che ha commesso... e forse nemmeno tu lo hai elaborato davvero. Che tu sia rimasta sua amica mi da da pensare, francamente.  Ti ha sopraffatta, ti ha fatto soffrire, ti ha violata dentro... davvero lo hai realizzato, accettato e perdonato?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Diagnosi o meno un uomo così non sta bene
> e un disturbo di personalita ce l'ha sicuramente peggiorato dalla sua capacità di simulazione.


Simulazione o emulazione?


----------



## Innominata (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai Eratò...se fosse uno psichiatrico sarebbe tranquillizzante. Per me almeno.
> 
> E' quella normalità, quel non essere malato, quel magari poi abbracciare con affetto reale qualcun altro che mi sconvolge nel profondo.
> 
> Vedere la normalità di un violentatore. E' sconvolgente.


Sì, trovo le tue parole di un nitore scintillante. L'hai detto benissimo!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai Eratò...se fosse uno psichiatrico sarebbe tranquillizzante. Per me almeno.
> 
> E' quella normalità, quel non essere malato, quel magari poi abbracciare con affetto reale qualcun altro che mi sconvolge nel profondo.
> 
> Vedere la normalità di un violentatore. E' sconvolgente.


E' di gran lunga più sconvolgente rimanerci amico. Cioè, allucinante.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai figurati! Allora quando lo hai finito mi devi raccontare che cosa ti ha lasciato dentro   Però ora devi ricambiare con qualche consiglio di lettura



Certo che ti racconto

Ultimamente, intendo negli ultimi anni, ho letto principalmente libri inerenti il mio lavoro. 

Però, veramente bello, a parte l'intramontabile "Donne che corrono con i lupi" della Pinkola, è "Come salvarsi la vita" di Erika Jong.

..magari li hai già anche letti...


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

in realtà cosa intende realmente per rimanere amici quando non lo sono mai stati


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà cosa intende realmente per rimanere amici quando non lo sono mai stati


Eh?


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che ti racconto
> 
> Ultimamente, intendo negli ultimi anni, ho letto principalmente libri inerenti il mio lavoro.
> 
> ...


donne che corrono coi lupi, si... Come salvarsi la vita, invece no, provvederò  Della Jong ho letto Fanny, e mi è piaciuto tantissimo!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


casa nicka ?chi parla?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> casa nicka ?chi parla?


C'è Gigi? E la cremeria?


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Senza necessariamente essere psichiatrico. Chi sceglie la "banalità del male" è psichiatrico?


Arrivare al estremo di azioni violente quali lo stupro delinea una personalita problematica.Chiarisco il termine "psichiatrico":io intendo cmq una persona con disturbo di personalita e non necessariamente un soggetto con patologie psichiatriche che possono essere correlate al incapacita di intendere  e di volere.Stuprare per me (è solo un opinione personale) non rientra nella "banalità del male" ma è oltre la banalità.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Simulazione o emulazione?


Simulazione.Intendo quei meccanismi di compenso messi in atto a nascondere l'aspetto violento del carattere che gli consentono di gestire i rapporti sociali a volte anche egregiamente.


----------



## Flavia (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutto si supera, Nicka.
> 
> Quello che fa la differenza è come.
> 
> ...


cara Ipazia
concordo con ogni tuo intervento
in questo 3d, si parla sempre di verdi
ma io ti porrei una corona di alloro
sul capo!
sono eventi che ti segnano
e anche se cerchi di allontanarli 
da te, con tortuosi percorsi
nulla poi è più come prima
quella cicatrice che cerchi 
di non guardare, in qualche modo
influenza sempre la tua vita
e il rapporto con gli altri
dici bene andare avanti
non è certo superare
credo che Nicka sia una donna
molto forte e coraggiosa
nella vita come nel voler
condividere la sua testimonianza
ma ha ragione Nausicaa
questi episodi vanno denunciati
bisogna vincere la propria paura
la vergogna, la propria ignoranza
e denunciare perchè se non lo facciamo
diamo la possibilità a quel soggetto
di fare ancora altro male
ma la voglia di dimenticare
di volere che tutto sia finito
porta a fargliela passare liscia
Funari docet:
a uno stronzo, gli devi dì
che è uno stronzo non un biricchino


----------



## Innominata (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' di gran lunga più sconvolgente rimanerci amico. Cioè, allucinante.


Oppure è un legame. L'amicizia è meno accidentata di un amore, obbedisce a criteri che comprendono per esempio la stima, per dire. Ora, puoi amare qualcuno che non stimi (alcuni non potrebbero), ma la condivisione amicale magari percorre territori più rassicuranti e diretti. E' un fatto di comunicazione, ripeto, non potrei in questo caso sottrarmi all'impressione che quello che potrei chiamare "amicizia" è un manufatto che ubbidisce ad altri decreti, visto il tipo di comunicazione che è stata scelta per dirmi una cosa che ci riguardava, la fine di un pezzo di vita insieme. Suvvia, tutti sbagliano, certo che si può perdonare, e anzi il lavoro del perdono offre strada facendo ottimi itinerari di viaggio. Ma quella scelta comunicativa è pesante, ha troppo di culturalmente brado, io ci vedo meno psicologico che brado. Anzi ci vedo lo "psicologico" direttamente sorpassato a destra. Qualcosa di trasversale, più che qualcosa di momentaneo. Più che contestualizzato, per citare Tullio, quel comportamento è radicalmente decontestualizzato dalla storia. Lontano dalla storia. Ecco perché (insondabile) legame, ma amicizia è possibile?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mai come in questo momento della mia vita, mi ritrovo nelle tue parole.
> Grazie per averle scritte.
> Le posso copiare e riportare nel "mio" 3d?


Certo  è un onore


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Oppure è un legame. L'amicizia è meno accidentata di un amore, obbedisce a criteri che comprendono per esempio la stima, per dire. Ora, *puoi amare qualcuno che non stimi *(alcuni non potrebbero), ma la condivisione amicale magari percorre territori più rassicuranti e diretti. E' un fatto di comunicazione, ripeto, non potrei in questo caso sottrarmi all'impressione che quello che potrei chiamare "amicizia" è un manufatto che ubbidisce ad altri decreti, visto il tipo di comunicazione che è stata scelta per dirmi una cosa che ci riguardava, la fine di un pezzo di vita insieme. Suvvia, tutti sbagliano, certo che si può perdonare, e anzi il lavoro del perdono offre strada facendo ottimi itinerari di viaggio. Ma quella scelta comunicativa è pesante, ha troppo di culturalmente brado, io ci vedo meno psicologico che brado. Anzi ci vedo lo "psicologico" direttamente sorpassato a destra. Qualcosa di trasversale, più che qualcosa di momentaneo. Più che contestualizzato, per citare Tullio, quel comportamento è radicalmente decontestualizzato dalla storia. Lontano dalla storia. Ecco perché (insondabile) legame, ma amicizia è possibile?


se hai problemi, ovviamente


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' di gran lunga più sconvolgente rimanerci amico. Cioè, allucinante.


Sempre rimanendo OT rispetto a Nicka. 

Io questo non lo comprendo. Come non comprendo il perdono. 
Ma non lo trovo allucinante. 

Non al livello della banalità del male di cui ha detto Innominata.

Come dice minerva bisogna poi metterci dentro del significato in quella parola, "amici".

E la mente fa dei giri veramente strani quando deve pacificarsi.
E perlopiù sceglie percorsi conosciuti e già percorsi. 

La sindrome di Stoccolma ne è l'esempio più evidente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Oppure è un legame. L'amicizia è meno accidentata di un amore, obbedisce a criteri che comprendono per esempio la stima, per dire. Ora, puoi amare qualcuno che non stimi (alcuni non potrebbero), ma la condivisione amicale magari percorre territori più rassicuranti e diretti. E' un fatto di comunicazione, ripeto, non potrei in questo caso sottrarmi all'impressione che quello che potrei chiamare "amicizia" è un manufatto che ubbidisce ad altri decreti, visto il tipo di comunicazione che è stata scelta per dirmi una cosa che ci riguardava, la fine di un pezzo di vita insieme. Suvvia, tutti sbagliano, certo che si può perdonare, e anzi il lavoro del perdono offre strada facendo ottimi itinerari di viaggio. Ma quella scelta comunicativa è pesante, ha troppo di culturalmente brado, io ci vedo meno psicologico che brado. Anzi ci vedo lo "psicologico" direttamente sorpassato a destra. Qualcosa di trasversale, più che qualcosa di momentaneo. Più che contestualizzato, per citare Tullio, quel comportamento è radicalmente decontestualizzato dalla storia. Lontano dalla storia. Ecco perché (insondabile) legame, ma amicizia è possibile?


No. Enne o. No. Fosse pure legame, è impossibile. Per me. Poi, ovviamente, il semplice fatto che Nicka lo scriva ammette implicitamente che per qualcuno è diverso, ma non lo mettevo in dubbio, lo comprendo, ma non lo condivido. Affatto. Se questo fosse un mondo giusto e le Nicka di questo mondo la pensassero come me questo figlio di puttana alla primissima occasione possibile si sarebbe ritrovato fracassato da qualche parte dietro un cassonetto. Purtroppo, non è così. E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> @tullio...ti ho riletto, e mi sono riletta.
> 
> Sono andata di pancia , quindi scusami per il modo.
> 
> ...


Aspettavo questo post.
Anch'io ho avuto l'impulso di urlare a Tullio.
Poi ho aspettato di continuare a leggere e ho letto il tuo e gli altri urli.
Però la violenza è un problema degli uomini (e come dice Tullio (?) anche delle donne che educano gli uomini) e se un uomo, finalmente, cerca di capire e spiegare, assumendosene un po' il peso, cosa scatta in un uomo non si può non dargli uno spazio e un po' di ascolto.
Altrimenti, per me, non si fa un passo.


----------



## Innominata (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Arrivare al estremo di azioni violente quali lo stupro delinea una personalita problematica.Chiarisco il termine "psichiatrico":io intendo cmq una persona con disturbo di personalita e non necessariamente un soggetto con patologie psichiatriche che possono essere correlate al incapacita di intendere  e di volere.Stuprare per me (è solo un opinione personale) non rientra nella "banalità del male" ma è oltre la banalità.


Non identifico il male neanche con i disturbi di personalità, che comunque sono sull' asse 2 della classificazione mondiale dei disturbi psichiatrici.Comunque citavo la Arendt, che scrisse La banalità del Male parlando di Eichmann. Un uomo banale, "normale". Non pazzo. Ma comunque la pianto qui (faccina che sorride: non riesco a metterla!)


----------



## Innominata (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> se hai problemi, ovviamente


Qualcosina sì (faccina verde che gira), ma comunque volevo dire che l'amore qualche volta è più a rischio di andare dietro a cose più inspiegabili rispetto all' amicizia


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre rimanendo OT rispetto a Nicka.
> 
> Io questo non lo comprendo. Come non comprendo il perdono.
> Ma non lo trovo allucinante.
> ...


Ho risposto già ad Innominata in merito.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne deduco che ha gestito malissimo ( quel giorno) la sua frustrazione spero che poi sia cresciuto che se ognuno di noi dovesse trovare un capro espiatorio per scaricare paure e tensioni sarebbe una lotta continua ... Paradossalmente potrebbe averti punito ( scusa il verbo eccessivo ) per non avere il coraggio di troncare una relazione ufficiale e scegliere te ...lo so che JB se legge me ne dirà di ogni ma gli uomini talvolta più delle donne sanno usare la violenza per allontanare le loro paure, un doppio abbraccio son lieta che almeno l'anno dopo abbia pianto per lui e per te


Io ho visto lo stesso identico paradosso, forse è per questo che ho perdonato e per certi versi capito.
Che, ripeto, non vuol dire giustificare...


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Qualcosina sì (faccina verde che gira), ma comunque volevo dire che l'amore qualche volta è più a rischio di andare dietro a cose più inspiegabili rispetto all' amicizia


Si certo. perché a volte puoi innamorarti di una proiezione oppure quella persona cambia nel corso della relazione. se però ne sei consapevole è dura continuare ad amare...almeno per lungo tempo. credo...sarebbe così per me...anzi per me lo è...si. proprio


----------



## georgemary (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non me lo ha spiegato, non c'è niente da spiegare, ma io penso di averlo capito...ad un livello che non è nemmeno semplice da esprimere...è qualcosa di intimo...
> Non c'è giustificazione alcuna ovviamente!


Non volevo sembrarti offensiva, ma il tuo racconto mi ha lasciato senza parole e leggendoti ho avuto la voglia  di abbracciarti e a lui non so cosa farei.
Sono contenta che tu abbia trovato la forza di andare avanti, tu sai come è lui veramente, tu sai perché hai deciso di perdonarlo e frequentarlo ancora...non lo capisco, ma è la tua storia e nessuno può dire cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, io ti rimando un caloroso abbraccio!


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> cara Ipazia
> concordo con ogni tuo intervento
> in questo 3d, si parla sempre di verdi
> ma io ti porrei una corona di alloro
> ...


Flavia ...grazie  

Sai, a volte non si riesce proprio a denunciare. A volte non si riesce proprio. A chiedere aiuto. 
Proprio non ce la si fa a uscire dall'isolamento.

Ce lo si chiede. Ma non si riesce.
E diventa l'ennesima conferma della propria incapacità. Della propria colpa.

Perchè quel male lì...è talmente banale, da diventare impronunciabile. 

In questo link, secondo me è detto proprio bene. La dinamica del segreto. 

http://www.skipblog.it/2013/03/09/da-cicatrici-di-guerra-il-clan-delle-cicatrici/


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Simulazione.Intendo quei meccanismi di compenso messi in atto a nascondere l'aspetto violento del carattere che gli consentono di gestire i rapporti sociali a volte anche egregiamente.


Che ne pensi di questo?
Ma bisogna vedere come si innescano certi meccanismi eh?

Cioè secondo me lui non intendeva violentarla, ma solo scoparla in modo disperato.

Bisogna poi vedere se lui si è reso conto di quel che ha fatto eh?

Per esempio a me non è MAI passato per la testa di mollare ceffoni ad una donna eh?

Però mi è capitato sentir dare certe rispostacce da donne e sentire dentro di me l'impulso no?

Non so se sono un uomo violento o meno.

Ma mai mi è passato per la testa di usare il sesso come arma no?
Cioè non so spiegarmi...

e non vorrei infognarmi in discorsi che poi si ritorcono contro di me...

Dov'è il confine tra prenderti in modo passionale e la violenza?

Ogni cosa fatta con costrizione e prevaricazione è violentare no?


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho risposto già ad Innominata in merito.


visto...ma temo non siano sufficienti i cassonetti..:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Nobody:smile:
> 
> ci provo...non so se riesco.
> 
> ...


Sei riuscita a spiegarti benissimo...e vorrei dire una cosa.
Il grande errore in casi come questi è proprio la colpevolizzazione personale.
Non mi sono mai detta " se fossi stata più furba avrei..., se fossi stata più attenta..., se  avessi capito che avevo davanti..., ho sbagliato a dire quella cosa...,  ho sbagliato ad andare con lui...,etc. etc.".
Ho sempre avuto ben chiaro il fatto che io non ho sbagliato nulla in quel frangente...non mi sono caricata di nessuna responsabilità, mai!
E credo che questa consapevolezza mi abbia portata a gestire una cosa simile con un certo distacco se vogliamo, seppur il fatto abbia colpito molto a fondo...
Capendo che da parte mia non c'era nessun errore ho razionalizzato che l'errore, grande come un grattacielo, era solo suo...e sono gli errori che si perdonano...


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non identifico il male neanche con i disturbi di personalità, che comunque sono sull' asse 2 della classificazione mondiale dei disturbi psichiatrici.Comunque citavo la Arendt, che scrisse La banalità del Male parlando di Eichmann. Un uomo banale, "normale". Non pazzo. Ma comunque la pianto qui (faccina che sorride: non riesco a metterla!)


Io il libro non l'ho letto ma mi hai fatto venire la voglia e ti ringrazio....e la faccina sorridente la metto io, anzi ne metto 2


----------



## Flavia (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Flavia ...grazie
> 
> Sai, a volte non si riesce proprio a denunciare. A volte non si riesce proprio. A chiedere aiuto.
> Proprio non ce la si fa a uscire dall'isolamento.
> ...


per arrivare a denunciare
forse di base ci vorrebbe
un'altra cultura, un'altra educazione
ci vorrebbe più consapevolezza


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Credo si debba contestualizzare il gesto. Si tratta di due persone che, in quel momento, si vogliono bene, forse si amano. Sicuramente si rispettano. Mi sembra difficile pertanto che si possa parlare di violenza. Quella persona non è un violento, uno stupratore seriale, un maniaco. E' una persona indifficoltà che sta cercando di parlare alla donna con cui ha una storia. Non la sta "violentando": sta usando il sesso per comunicare una cosa "dura". Forse ha sbagliato "tono", anzi sicuramente lo ha sbagliato. Ma può dirlo una sola persona. Si tratta di un gesto di amore...come definirlo? mi viene solo "duro" che una persona che vuole bene ad un altra compie con quest'altra persona. Non la sta violentando, non le sta mancando di rispetto, non la sta "subordinando". Non sta cercando l'ultimo piacere, quello mai provato, prima dell'addio. Sta cercando di dire una cosa difficilissima. Proprio perché questa cosa è difficilissima la dice male. Però non gli darei una croce addosso. E nemmeno a Nicka, che avrebbe "accettato" qualcosa di inaccettabile.
> Spero che non mi si prenda per un giustificatore delle violenze: io sono incapace di andare avanti appena sento un "no" anche se so benissimo, mi è stato detto e ripetuto, che quel "no" è un "sì". Per me un no rimane un no e non posso che prenderlo alla lettera. E per questo ho fatto figure barbine...:unhappy:
> Però in questo caso stiamo parlando di un gesto, una tantum,che ha un significato in quel momento. Poi che non sia stato gradito...lo dicono le lacrime della protagonista...e forse anche quelle del protagonista, che chissà se davvero ha provato piacere in quel gesto... L'amicizia che è rimasta mi sembra un chiaro segno del fatto che quella _non_ era un gesto di violenza gratuito ma un modo per comunicare. Lo ripeto: modo sbagliato, sbagliatissimo (io se sento un "no" divento incapace di andare avanti...) di cui, sono convinto, il primo a pentirsi è stato propio lui.


Per quanto capisco perfettamente alcune donne che a questo intervento ti avrebbero forse appeso per gli attributi (e mettendomi all'esterno lo farei anche io eh...:mrgreen la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è io credo di averla vissuta esattamente come la racconti tu...
Per comunicare una cosa ha utilizzato tra l'altro il lato meno importante del nostro rapporto...e che fondamentalmente non ha mai avuto tutta questa importanza.
Per intenderci, se mi avesse offesa con le parole dicendomi che ero una persona orrenda, che ero una sfigata, una fallita, una poveraccia (insomma tutto quello che ci può essere di brutto da dire, inventate pure voi) credo e sono sicura mi avrebbe fatto più male...


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne pensi di questo?
> Ma bisogna vedere come si innescano certi meccanismi eh?
> 
> Cioè secondo me lui non intendeva violentarla, ma solo scoparla in modo disperato.
> ...


È molto semplice la differenza:quando una donna dice no è no.Che c'è da capire?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto capisco perfettamente alcune donne che a questo intervento ti avrebbero forse appeso per gli attributi (e mettendomi all'esterno lo farei anche io eh...:mrgreen la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è io credo di averla vissuta esattamente come la racconti tu...
> Per comunicare una cosa ha utilizzato tra l'altro il lato meno importante del nostro rapporto...e che fondamentalmente non ha mai avuto tutta questa importanza.
> *Per intenderci, se mi avesse offesa con le parole dicendomi che ero una persona orrenda, che ero una sfigata, una fallita, una poveraccia (insomma tutto quello che ci può essere di brutto da dire, inventate pure voi) credo e sono sicura mi avrebbe fatto più male...*


No vabbè. Mi fa male il cervello.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Il male si insinua nelle persone normali e miti come banalità quando le condizioni storiche, culturali, sociali lo fanno considerare non male ma condotta appunto normale.
E' successo per il nazismo lo vediamo anche adesso come affermazioni razziste che susciterebbero onde di indignazione della maggioranza se rivolte verso una categoria, non suscitano che indifferenza o approvazione nei confronti di altre categorie.
Io mi domando quanto il pensiero e il linguaggio violento sia diffuso tra gli uomini al punto da poter far considerare a qualcuno di loro possibile, normale essere violenti in determinate circostanze in cui si sentono giustificati o almeno di avere valide attenuanti.


----------



## Flavia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei riuscita a spiegarti benissimo...e vorrei dire una cosa.
> Il grande errore in casi come questi è proprio la colpevolizzazione personale.
> Non mi sono mai detta " se fossi stata più furba avrei..., se fossi stata più attenta..., se  avessi capito che avevo davanti..., ho sbagliato a dire quella cosa...,  ho sbagliato ad andare con lui...,etc. etc.".
> Ho sempre avuto ben chiaro il fatto che io non ho sbagliato nulla in quel frangente...non mi sono caricata di nessuna responsabilità, mai!
> ...


sei molto forte, e devi possedere
un grande equilibrio interiore
per pensarla in questo modo
ma a mio modo di vedere
 questi atti non sono errori,
 ma sono reati...


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aspettavo questo post.
> Anch'io ho avuto l'impulso di urlare a Tullio.
> Poi ho aspettato di continuare a leggere e ho letto il tuo e gli altri urli.
> Però la violenza è un problema degli uomini (e come dice Tullio (?) anche delle donne che educano gli uomini) e se un uomo, finalmente, cerca di capire e spiegare, assumendosene un po' il peso, cosa scatta in un uomo non si può non dargli uno spazio e un po' di ascolto.
> Altrimenti, per me, non si fa un passo.


Non sono riuscita a non urlare. E rileggendo tullio mi sono resa conto che forse vis a vis non mi sarebbe venuta così voglia di saltargli al collo. 

E a dirti la verità mi piacerebbe che nella comunicazione fra uomini e donne, anzi, fra individui ci fosse spazio anche per gli urli. Perchè a volte urlare fa bene. E a volte non farlo fa male.
Urlo riconosciuto ed utilizzato come espressione.
Ma forse si è talmente poco abituati ed allenati ad urlare che si urla solo per dolore o per rabbia.

E' difficilissimo urlare. 

E penso che la violenza sia un problema. 
Non degli e non delle donne. 
Ma degli uomini e delle donne insieme.

E quel passo, quei passi ci possono essere solo dando il nome. Sono fissata sul dare il nome. Ma penso che le se le parole devono essere mezzi comunicativi, allora devono fare riferimento a ben precisi significati che a loro volta devono ben rispecchiare l'azione concreta.

Senza nominare nello stesso le stesse cose, io non penso si riesca a comunicare. 

Prima di comunicare serve proprio un vocabolario comune. Sennò si finisce per perdere tutta l'energia per spiegarsi ogni cosa.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto capisco perfettamente alcune donne che a questo intervento ti avrebbero forse appeso per gli attributi (e mettendomi all'esterno lo farei anche io eh...:mrgreen la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è io credo di averla vissuta esattamente come la racconti tu...
> Per comunicare una cosa ha utilizzato tra l'altro il lato meno importante del nostro rapporto...e che fondamentalmente non ha mai avuto tutta questa importanza.
> Per intenderci, se mi avesse offesa con le parole dicendomi che ero una persona orrenda, che ero una sfigata, una fallita, una poveraccia (insomma tutto quello che ci può essere di brutto da dire, inventate pure voi) credo e sono sicura mi avrebbe fatto più male...


sta di fatto non doveva permettersi , fossi tua madre non risponderei delle mie azioni.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ehi Nicka
> quanto questa esperienza estrema ha condizionato o caratterizzato il tuo rapporto con noi uomini poi?


Grazie per la domanda...
Nell'immediato futuro è stato uno schifo totale...
Credo di essermi riappacificata con gli uomini quando ho visto lui pentito di quello che ha fatto...perchè so assolutamente che si è pentito, gliel'ho letto negli occhi...
Non è stato un percorso semplice, mi sono fatta del male, ma non ho mai pensato che un singolo rappresentasse un insieme...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Nicka, ci vuole tanto coraggio  a scrivere e a raccontare quello che hai scritto in pubblico, anche se in un forum tutto sommato abbastanza anonimo.
> Ci vuole ancor più coraggio a dire "ti amo" ad un ragazzo che ti ha appena usato violenza.
> Ci vuole ancora più coraggio a perdonarlo.
> E sai qual è la sede del coraggio? Il cuore.
> Ti mando un abbraccio pieno di amore.


Davvero grazie...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ecco, leggndo questo a me pare che questa persona non si sia nemmeno resa conto dell'atto gravissimo che ha commesso... e forse nemmeno tu lo hai elaborato davvero. Che tu sia rimasta sua amica mi da da pensare, francamente.  Ti ha sopraffatta, ti ha fatto soffrire, ti ha violata dentro... davvero lo hai realizzato, accettato e perdonato?


L'ho realizzato, accettato e perdonato. Questo sì.
Lo so che sembra strano, ma è davvero così...altrimenti non ne avrei parlato nè sarei così serena oggi nella mia vita con un uomo accanto...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto capisco perfettamente alcune donne che a questo intervento ti avrebbero forse appeso per gli attributi (e mettendomi all'esterno lo farei anche io eh...:mrgreen la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è io credo di averla vissuta esattamente come la racconti tu...
> Per comunicare una cosa ha utilizzato tra l'altro il lato meno importante del nostro rapporto...e che fondamentalmente non ha mai avuto tutta questa importanza.
> Per intenderci, se mi avesse offesa con le parole dicendomi che ero una persona orrenda, che ero una sfigata, una fallita, una poveraccia (insomma tutto quello che ci può essere di brutto da dire, inventate pure voi) credo e sono sicura mi avrebbe fatto più male...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè. Mi fa male il cervello.


Nicka non pensi che questa tua valutazione possa essere il risultato di una scissione che ti fa sentire che tu con lui non eri il tuo corpo ma altro e che, in fondo, ti ha evitato una violenza più grande NON colpendo il tuo vero te (sé?)?
Ma tu e il tuo vero modo di essere siete il tuo corpo.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà cosa intende realmente per rimanere amici quando non lo sono mai stati


Ma sì, forse uso la parola "amico" in maniera forzata...è comunque una persona che conosco praticamente dall'infanzia, ci sono cresciuta insieme, è stato il ragazzo con cui ho avuto la mia prima volta...
E' stato uno dei capitoli più importanti della mia vita, per questo lo chiamo amico...anche se l'amicizia, quella vera, è altro e ne sono consapevole!
Ne ho di amicizie e non sono così...non so in quale categoria metterlo, amico non è, amore non è, conoscente non è, stronzo lo è, ma che faccio lo chiamo così?!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sì, forse uso la parola "amico" in maniera forzata...è comunque una persona che conosco praticamente dall'infanzia, ci sono cresciuta insieme, è stato il ragazzo con cui ho avuto la mia prima volta...
> E' stato uno dei capitoli più importanti della mia vita, per questo lo chiamo amico...anche se l'amicizia, quella vera, è altro e ne sono consapevole!
> Ne ho di amicizie e non sono così...non so in quale categoria metterlo, amico non è, amore non è, conoscente non è, *stronzo* lo è, ma che faccio lo chiamo così?!


sì, direi che è perfetto


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sta di fatto non doveva permettersi , fossi tua madre non risponderei delle mie azioni.


Il paradosso è che a sentire una cosa simile salterei al collo anche io...non sono per niente pacifica su certe cose, non lo sono mai stata...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto capisco perfettamente alcune donne che a questo intervento ti avrebbero forse appeso per gli attributi (e mettendomi all'esterno lo farei anche io eh...:mrgreen la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è io credo di averla vissuta esattamente come la racconti tu...
> Per comunicare una cosa ha utilizzato tra l'altro il lato meno importante del nostro rapporto...e che fondamentalmente non ha mai avuto tutta questa importanza.
> Per intenderci, se mi avesse offesa con le parole dicendomi che ero una persona orrenda, che ero una sfigata, una fallita, una poveraccia (insomma tutto quello che ci può essere di brutto da dire, inventate pure voi) credo e sono sicura mi avrebbe fatto più male...


Vedi nessuno di noi può sapere la complicità o l'intensità del vostro rapporto "ante il fatto",  però da donna ti dico che forse tu hai cercato di smussare gli angoli di questa esperienza proprio per trovare una motivazione che non ti annientasse veramente ...quindi non la giustifichi ma dentro di te pensi di averla compresa ... Mi rendo conto che posso non essermi spiegata


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi nessuno di noi può sapere la complicità o l'intensità del vostro rapporto "ante il fatto",  però da donna ti dico che forse tu hai cercato di smussare gli angoli di questa esperienza proprio per trovare una motivazione che non ti annientasse veramente ...quindi non la giustifichi ma dentro di te pensi di averla compresa ... Mi rendo conto che posso non essermi spiegata


E' quello che ho detto anch'io.
Una delle due si capirà.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei riuscita a spiegarti benissimo...e vorrei dire una cosa.
> *Il grande errore* in casi come questi è proprio la colpevolizzazione personale.
> Non mi sono mai detta " se fossi stata più furba avrei..., se fossi stata più attenta..., se  avessi capito che avevo davanti..., ho sbagliato a dire quella cosa...,  ho sbagliato ad andare con lui...,etc. etc.".
> Ho sempre avuto ben chiaro il fatto che io non ho sbagliato nulla in quel frangente...non mi sono caricata di nessuna responsabilità, mai!
> ...


Non è un grande errore Nicka. A volte è l'unica via d'uscita. 

E con l'idea che gira nella nostra cultura riguardo agli errori definirlo un grande errore è una gabbia mentale che più ancora si stringe. Intorno alla vittima. 

Per quanto riguarda definire una violenza come errore, io non riesco a concordare.

Un errore deriva da una non conoscenza. Ed è infatti una via dell'apprendimento. 

Violentare è una SCELTA di chi violenta. 
Scelta imposta in ogni termine a chi viene violentato.

Che si ritrova proiettato in una dimensione impalpabile, tutto è come prima e più niente lo è.

Una scelta non la si perdona.
La si condivide. Non la si condivide. La si condanna.

Io la condanno.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nicka non pensi che questa tua valutazione possa essere il risultato di una scissione che ti fa sentire che tu con lui non eri il tuo corpo ma altro e che, in fondo, ti ha evitato una violenza più grande NON colpendo il tuo vero te (sé?)?
> Ma tu e il tuo vero modo di essere siete il tuo corpo.


Tutto può essere, ma non credo...non ne ho avuto queste percezione.
Io c'ero, ricordo lucidamente tutto, anche la sensazione fisica, ricordo come mi ha toccata, quello che mi ha detto...eravamo io e lui. Io sicuramente ero ben presente fisicamente e mentalmente...lui non so...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quello che ho detto anch'io.
> Una delle due si capirà.


Si ti ho letto dopo aver scritto ma il senso è simile


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è un grande errore Nicka. A volte è l'unica via d'uscita.
> 
> E con l'idea che gira nella nostra cultura riguardo agli errori definirlo un grande errore è una gabbia mentale che più ancora si stringe. Intorno alla vittima.
> 
> ...


Lo sai che ti approvo sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tutto può essere, ma non credo...non ne ho avuto queste percezione.
> Io c'ero, ricordo lucidamente tutto, anche la sensazione fisica, ricordo come mi ha toccata, quello che mi ha detto...eravamo io e lui. Io sicuramente ero ben presente fisicamente e mentalmente...lui non so...


Intendevo scissione successiva. Nella fase della rielaborazione.


----------



## Innominata (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, direi che è perfetto


Alla buon'ora:up:!


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> restare amici...amici di cosa? io bo.. non ho parole.



Neppure io, ma purtroppo non  l'unica donna anzi, sono troppe quelle che subiscono, non denunciano e giustificano, perchè nell'ultimo post sembra quasi lo giustifichi 'non sapevamo dove andare'

Caspita, te ne scopi due per anni, scegli l'altra, e violenti quella che vuoi, perchè è una scelta, lasciare!

No, sembra un romanzo. peccato sia successo davvero.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> per arrivare a denunciare
> forse di base ci vorrebbe
> un'altra cultura, un'altra educazione
> ci vorrebbe più consapevolezza


Già. E' una via intrepida quella della denuncia.

Ed è tutta a carico della vittima che già di suo è in difficoltà. 

Ancora vige, come ha ben detto tullio l'idea che i no in fondo siano sì.
Ancora si dice "eh, con quella minigonna te la cerchi però" (esempio banale, ma mi sembra renda bene l'idea)
Ancora sono le donne a dire questo

Sono esempi banali, lo so. Ma nella loro banalità rendono l'idea.
Secondo me.

E' un brodo culturale, che ancora fatica a nominare la violenza come violenza, e prima di nominarla con il nome che ha prova a cercarle mille spiegazioni.

Ci vorrebbe più consapevolezza, sì...e più vicinanza semplice.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è un grande errore Nicka. A volte è l'unica via d'uscita.
> 
> E con l'idea che gira nella nostra cultura riguardo agli errori definirlo un grande errore è una gabbia mentale che più ancora si stringe. Intorno alla vittima.
> 
> ...


Io sono tra la non condivisione e la condanna...
Mi rendo conto che forse sembro matta ad esprimermi eh, ma sono gesti che per me non dovrebbero esistere al mondo...
Quella che è la mia esperienza è però di una sorta di perdono. Forse perchè mi sono sentita più forte e superiore a lui. Nonostante il male che mi ha fatto e che non è in discussione...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo scissione successiva. Nella fase della rielaborazione.


Questo non te lo so dire, sinceramente...
Ci rifletterò su...


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per prima cosa un abbraccio.
> Poi io credo che ci siano dei meccanismi che il nostro cervello usa per proteggerci da cose che sono più difficili da affrontare di una violenza.
> Tipo il fatto che una persona che amiamo e che crediamo ci voglia almeno bene ci usa, ci tratta come uno straccio, ha lo stesso riguardo per noi che avrebbe per lo zerbino di casa.
> E' difficile da accettare questo, perchè significa accettare di revisionare tutto il nostro passato con quella persona.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono tra la non condivisione e la condanna...
> Mi rendo conto che forse sembro matta ad esprimermi eh, ma sono gesti che per me non dovrebbero esistere al mondo...
> Quella che è la mia esperienza è però di una sorta di perdono. Forse perchè mi sono sentita più forte e superiore a lui. Nonostante il male che mi ha fatto e che non è in discussione...


Posso farti una domanda?

non so se hai sorelle, o amiche a cui sei molto legata. E se fossero loro ad aver vissuto quello che hai vissuto tu?

E se non hai nessuna di loro, se fosse tua madre ad essere violentata?

Come ti porresti di fronte alla scelta del violentare?


Io non ti considero matta. E, sinceramente, ti abbraccio un altra volta.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che ti approvo sempre.


Tu sai che, per quanto faccia la dura e pura che cerca il confronto e la critica, mi fa davvero tanto piacere.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> È molto semplice la differenza:quando una donna dice no è no.Che c'è da capire?


il verde è mio


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu sai che, per quanto faccia la dura e pura che cerca il confronto e la critica, mi fa davvero tanto piacere.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già. E' una via intrepida quella della denuncia.
> 
> Ed è tutta a carico della vittima che già di suo è in difficoltà.
> 
> ...


la denuncia comporta
coraggio, fermezza,
determinazione 
non per un momento
non per un giorno
ma per mesi, per anni
(si sa come vanno a finire
le carte bollate...)
come può una persona
debilitata nell'anima
avere tanta forza?
il perdono è un cammino
lungo e difficile, richiede
tanto impegno e sofferenza
ma in questi eventi
la parola perdono viene svuotata
del suo significato,anzi
può assumerne uno di pericoloso


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> il verde è mio


Grazie Ipazia


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> la denuncia comporta
> coraggio, fermezza,
> determinazione
> non per un momento
> ...


già. E' vero. 

E la cosa peggiore è che spesso succede che chi denuncia sia solo. 
Non solo perchè lo è nella realtà, e a volte lo è per davvero. Ma anche perchè non riesce a lasciarsi avvicinare. 
Perchè già il tenersi insieme è troppo.

Sono circoli viziosi davvero terribili.

Io Flavia, il perdono non riesco proprio a concepirlo.

Se non rivolto verso di sè. 

forse sono troppo rigida, non so. 
forse non sono ancora abbastanza saggia.

Ma il perdono no. 
Non riesco.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?
> 
> non so se hai sorelle, o amiche a cui sei molto legata. E se fossero loro ad aver vissuto quello che hai vissuto tu?
> 
> ...


Io sono una iena, le mie persone non le possono toccare...
Ho detto qualche pagina fa che la volta che ho visto l'ex della mie migliore amica darle una spinta e chiamarla troia gli sono saltata al collo e l'ho riempito di pugni...
Forse il mio difetto è che cerco sempre di capire i motivi dietro alle azioni, che non vuol dire cercare una giustificazione, ma una comprensione...

Se la mia migliore amica mi avesse raccontato una cosa l'avrai analizzata, sicuramente di primo acchito mi avrebbe dovuta trattenere dall'andare dai carabinieri, questo è poco ma sicuro!
Ma mi conosco fin troppo bene, avrei cercato di vedere quella relazione nella sua totalità e avrei cercato di capire cosa voleva dire con quel gesto orrendo...perchè qualcosa avrà voluto dire...
E sì, mi sarei scervellata per capire se lo avesse perdonato e per quale stradiamine di motivo...

E' comunque una cosa davvero complicata da spiegare nel momento in cui è una cosa che ho vissuto personalmente, per la quale non ho il giusto distacco...

Razionalmente conosco tutte le risposte giuste...
Sta di fatto che è successo quello che è successo e ho avuto reazioni che non avrei mai creduto possibili...


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono una iena, le mie persone non le possono toccare...
> Ho detto qualche pagina fa che la volta che ho visto l'ex della mie migliore amica darle una spinta e chiamarla troia gli sono saltata al collo e l'ho riempito di pugni...
> Forse il mio difetto è che cerco sempre di capire i motivi dietro alle azioni, che non vuol dire cercare una giustificazione, ma una comprensione...
> 
> ...


forse la cosa ha un senso di cui non potevate avere coscienza a botta calda.e che spiegherebbe perchè gli hai risposto quello che gli hai risposto


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> forse la cosa ha un senso di cui non potevate avere coscienza a botta calda.e che spiegherebbe perchè gli hai risposto quello che gli hai risposto


Ovvero?


----------



## perplesso (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ovvero?


probabile che sia stato già scritto,visto che non ho letto tutto il 3d.

ma a sensazione lui può aver cercato di farsi odiare da te facendo qualcosa di imperdonabile.   perchè non sapeva come altro fare per allontanarsi da te e farti allontanare da lui.

ha cercato una frattura che non potesse essere sanata in eterno.

tu puoi aver capito questo istintivamente e per questo lo hai perdonato.    l'idea spiegherebbe anche le sue lacrime a distanza di tempo.

My 2 Cents,as usual


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io sono una iena, le mie persone non le possono toccare*...
> Ho detto qualche pagina fa che la volta che ho visto l'ex della mie migliore amica darle una spinta e chiamarla troia gli sono saltata al collo e l'ho riempito di pugni...
> Forse il mio difetto è che cerco sempre di capire i motivi dietro alle azioni, che non vuol dire cercare una giustificazione, ma una comprensione...
> 
> ...


E *tu* non sei una *tua *persona?

Ogni gesto ha un suo significato. E' vero. Ogni gesto è comunicazione. 

Ma alcune comunicazioni sono semplicemente da rifiutare. Non nel senso di negarle, nasconderle. 

Nel senso di rimandarle al mittente con il chiaro messaggio che quel tipo di comunicazione non è accettabile. 
Mai. Per nessun motivo.

Per estremo, anche un serial killer ha delle sue motivazioni che possono essere comprese. 
Le si può comprendere. Le si può analizzare. Ma questa è soltanto un'operazione mentale. 

E ha la funzione di tranquillizzare. Familiari e società. 

Spiego, capisco. Inserisco in una cornice l'inspiegabile. 
E in questo modo mi creo la possibilità di riconoscerlo se lo incontro, magari di evitarlo.

Affronto la banalità del male rendendolo più umano.

Ma questo è un percorso che nulla a che vedere con la considerazione delle conseguenze.
E con la considerazione che un comportamento comunicativo come una violenza da parte di un uomo adulto è una scelta. E è una scelta che si tradotta in azione non ha altro verbo per esprimerla che violentare.

Sono operazioni separate. 

E fra l'altro, come dici bene tu, sarebbe bene che a farle, chi ha subito, non sia solo, proprio perchè non c'è il giusto distacco. Non per mancanza di capacità. 
Ma perchè quando si guarda da troppo vicino non si vede niente. 
Se non quello che si vuole vedere.

E spesso quello che si vuole vedere è, giustamente, un rifugio da una situazione dolorosa.

Comprendo molto bene anche la non denuncia. 
Ma penso che sia importante lo stesso arrivarci. Se si può. Se si riesce.

Ma, ti ripeto, comprendo davvero bene il non arrivarci proprio per niente.

Già arrivare a chiamare certe violenze con il loro nome è una vittoria di incalcolabile valore.
Inestimabile valore.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabile che sia stato già scritto,visto che non ho letto tutto il 3d.
> 
> ma a sensazione lui può aver cercato di farsi odiare da te facendo qualcosa di imperdonabile.   perchè non sapeva come altro fare per allontanarsi da te e farti allontanare da lui.
> 
> ...


Ok...
Sì per certi versi si è preso in considerazione...ed è sempre stata una mia sensazione abbastanza forte questa...
Devo solo capire se sia una sottospecie di auto-consolazione o una probabilità vera...cose che in ogni caso non cambierebbero di una virgola quello che è stato...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> E *tu* non sei una *tua *persona?
> 
> Ogni gesto ha un suo significato. E' vero. Ogni gesto è comunicazione.
> 
> ...


Certo che io sono mia...e mi sono fatta forte proprio di questo! Per questo ho reagito e l'ho fatto a seconda di quello che era il mio sentire del momento...senza contare quello che gli ho detto l'attimo dopo...
Bisogna parlare lo stesso linguaggio per capirsi...ora cercherò di spiegarmi meglio...
Quell'ex della mia amica per capire aveva bisogno che gli alzassi le mani, che si reagisse fisicamente a quello che faceva, capiva quel linguaggio...
Nel mio caso specifico il linguaggio che dovevo usare per fargli capire non era fisico, checchè lui abbia messo un punto nella maniera più fisica e animale che più si può...
Il linguaggio che dovevo utilizzare era solo a livello psicologico...lui mi ha fatto molto male, io gliene ho fatto altrettanto dicendogli quello che gli ho detto...e poi negandomi per un lungo periodo.
Lui aveva sempre saputo che io ero lì, con quello che ha fatto si è completamente giocato la mia presenza nella sua vita, presenza che indiscutibilmente era importante. E' stato come se mi avesse eliminata e io da eliminata mi sono fatta di nebbia.
Non esistevo più. Le chiamate rimanevano senza risposta. Se lo vedevo cambiavo strada. I messaggi rimanevano senza risposta. Non ero arrabbiata, semplicemente non esistevo più. Ha voluto annullarmi? C'è riuscito. Questo è stato il mio modo per farlo ragionare...
Parole a nastro giusto per parlare di comunicazione tra persone...

E il fatto di essere io stessa una mia persona è il fulcro di tutto, non avrei potuto reagire diversamente in quel frangente...più forte di quel che sono stata non potevo esserlo...

La denuncia non l'ho mai presa in considerazione. Una denuncia mette in mezzo tante, troppe persone. Quella era una cosa esclusivamente tra me e lui, nata e morta in quel momento...sviluppata in non so quanto, ma a mio sentire circostanziata...


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il male si insinua nelle persone normali e miti come banalità quando le condizioni storiche, culturali, sociali lo fanno considerare non male ma condotta appunto normale.
> E' successo per il nazismo lo vediamo anche adesso come affermazioni razziste che susciterebbero onde di indignazione della maggioranza se rivolte verso una categoria, non suscitano che indifferenza o approvazione nei confronti di altre categorie.*
> Io mi domando quanto il pensiero e il linguaggio violento sia diffuso tra gli uomini al punto da poter far considerare a qualcuno di loro possibile, normale essere violenti in determinate circostanze in cui si sentono giustificati o almeno di avere valide attenuanti.


Per il neretto consiglio uno dei tanti capolavori di Marco Paolini: Ausmerzen. Penso sul tubo si riesca a trovare in versione integrale.

Sul non neretto, ho conosciuto uomini che non avrebbero esitato a lasciarti sputare sangue per terra, prendersi schiaffi in faccia da una donna e non fare niente per evitarlo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che io sono mia...e *mi sono fatta forte *proprio di questo! Per questo ho reagito e l'ho fatto a seconda di quello che era il mio sentire del momento...senza contare quello che gli ho detto l'attimo dopo...
> Bisogna parlare lo stesso linguaggio per capirsi...ora cercherò di spiegarmi meglio...
> Quell'ex della mia amica per capire aveva bisogno che gli alzassi le mani, che si reagisse fisicamente a quello che faceva, capiva quel linguaggio...
> Nel mio caso specifico il linguaggio che dovevo usare per fargli capire non era fisico, checchè lui abbia messo un punto nella maniera più fisica e animale che più si può...
> ...



Cara Nicka, sei stata molto forte. E' verissimo. E lo sei anche adesso. 

Ovviamente sono cose intime tue. 
Quale è stato il percorso tuo interiore dopo le prime reazioni per superare trasformando una morte in una rinascita.

E quello è un percorso che si interseca e a volte si sovrappone alla comprensione. 
Ma non è semplicemente comprensione. 

Come hai detto bene un fatto accaduto non lo si può cambiare. 

Ma i fatti cambiano noi.

E ci cambiano sulla lunga distanza. Non parlo di mesi, parlo di anni. 
E i cambiamenti sono talmente lenti e graduali, che neanche ce ne si rende conto.
Un po' come la rana nella pentola che non fugge e muore se la temperatura dell'acqua nella pentola viene fatta salire con la giusta gradualità. :condom:

A volte si incaglia tutto nella fossa delle Marianne. 
A volte no. Basta una corrente diversa e tutto risale. 

Certi fatti, seppur compresi e accomodati con la mente, se non ricongiunti con il sentire profondo che hanno provocato lavorano strisciando in profondità. In silenzio. 

Ha colpito molto anche me quella cosa che colpendo il tuo corpo non ha fatto tanto male quanto se avesse colpito il tuo essere.

Sono la prima a dire che le ferite del corpo svaniscono. 

Ma il nostro corpo siamo noi, e alcune ferite arrivano all'anima tramite il corpo.
Lo trapassano, e arrivano a fondo.
Il dolore immediato è talmente forte che a volte non si sente più nulla di quello che succede poi.

Ma anche se non lo si sente succede. 

Congiungere quelle ferite è l'operazione di elaborazione di cui diceva Brunetta. 
E, come ha detto Fiammetta, la nostra mente smussa gli angoli quando sono troppo appuntiti. 
E la mente può fare splendidi lavori di smussamento...ma gli angoli restano angoli nello spirito. 

Scindere le ferite del corpo dalle ferite dello spirito usando la mente come mediatore...non è una bella operazione. 
Per la mia esperienza. 
Non è bella non perchè è brutta, ma perchè spezzetta l'esperienza che invece ha colpito tutta insieme e ha colpito tutto. Corpo, mente e spirito. 

Rispetto alla denuncia...come ti dicevo comprendo. 
Ma denunciare è il cantare di cui si dice nel link che avevo messo qualche post fa.
Poi esistono modi diversi di cantare...è vero. 

L'importante è cantare. Dare voce ad un atto che non va nè sminuito nè amplificato.

Una violenza resta una violenza. 

E, come già ti avevo scritto, è una cicatrice che tira al cambio del tempo.
Non si può andar oltre. 
Perchè non è semplicemente possibile lasciare indietro parti di sè.

Io almeno la vedo così.


----------



## morfeo78 (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei riuscita a spiegarti benissimo...e vorrei dire una cosa.
> Il grande errore in casi come questi è proprio la colpevolizzazione personale.
> Non mi sono mai detta " se fossi stata più furba avrei..., se fossi stata più attenta..., se  avessi capito che avevo davanti..., ho sbagliato a dire quella cosa...,  ho sbagliato ad andare con lui...,etc. etc.".
> *Ho sempre avuto ben chiaro il fatto che io non ho sbagliato nulla in quel frangente...non mi sono caricata di nessuna responsabilità, mai!*
> ...


Questa consapevolezza è proprio una gran bella cosa.


----------



## feather (22 Maggio 2014)

Io sono convinto che non esista una giustificazione per uno stupro, mai e in nessuna circostanza. Neppure attenuanti.
Poteva trovare mille altri modi per comunicare quello che aveva dentro. Ha scelto l'unico ingiustificabile.
Io non potrei essere amico di una persona così, per il semplice fatto che non riuscirei a provare un minimo di stima.
Il mancato controllo di sé, il gesto e i valori morali che lo hanno reso possibile.. tutto sbagliato.
Io non so cosa lui ti abbia dato in questi anni, ma è tutto all'ombra di quel gesto.
Denuncia o no non mi pare rilevante. Ormai il danno è fatto. Se ti fa stare meglio per carità.. Ma come tu possa stimare una persona così non lo comprendo.

Ho letto a saltoni, magari ho ripetuto cose già dette. Me ne scuso.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per il neretto consiglio uno dei tanti capolavori di Marco Paolini: Ausmerzen. Penso sul tubo si riesca a trovare in versione integrale.
> 
> Sul non neretto, ho conosciuto uomini che non avrebbero esitato a lasciarti sputare sangue per terra, prendersi schiaffi in faccia da una donna e non fare niente per evitarlo.


Buongiorno, OT adoro PAolini FINE OT


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che io sono mia...e mi sono fatta forte proprio di questo! Per questo ho reagito e l'ho fatto a seconda di quello che era il mio sentire del momento...senza contare quello che gli ho detto l'attimo dopo...
> Bisogna parlare lo stesso linguaggio per capirsi...ora cercherò di spiegarmi meglio...
> Quell'ex della mia amica per capire aveva bisogno che gli alzassi le mani, che si reagisse fisicamente a quello che faceva, capiva quel linguaggio...
> Nel mio caso specifico il linguaggio che dovevo usare per fargli capire non era fisico, checchè lui abbia messo un punto nella maniera più fisica e animale che più si può...
> ...


È un modo di reagire che conosco benissimo  sparire fa sempre un effetto choc, per me era la norma


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a non urlare. E rileggendo tullio mi sono resa conto che forse vis a vis non mi sarebbe venuta così voglia di saltargli al collo.
> 
> E a dirti la verità mi piacerebbe che nella comunicazione fra uomini e donne, anzi, fra individui ci fosse spazio anche per gli urli. Perchè a volte urlare fa bene. E a volte non farlo fa male.
> Urlo riconosciuto ed utilizzato come espressione.
> ...


verissimo.


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che io sono mia...e mi sono fatta forte proprio di questo! Per questo ho reagito e l'ho fatto a seconda di quello che era il mio sentire del momento...senza contare quello che gli ho detto l'attimo dopo...
> Bisogna parlare lo stesso linguaggio per capirsi...ora cercherò di spiegarmi meglio...
> Quell'ex della mia amica per capire aveva bisogno che gli alzassi le mani, che si reagisse fisicamente a quello che faceva, capiva quel linguaggio...
> Nel mio caso specifico il linguaggio che dovevo usare per fargli capire non era fisico, checchè lui abbia messo un punto nella maniera più fisica e animale che più si può...
> ...


Cara Nicka,  ho imparato ad apprezzare i tuoi interventi da quando sei arrivata e reputo che tu sia una donna matura e intelligente e hai avuto coraggio a raccontare questa storia qui, con la lucidità che dimostri.
In tutto questo parlare, c'è un nodo importante, per il quale io sono in totale accordo con ipazia: il perdono.
Anche comprendendo tutte le "attenuanti" del caso, anche comprendendo il non voler denunciare, la forza del sentimento che cinque minuti prima tu comunque provavi per lui... io non potrei perdonare, mai.
Non so, è una mia sensazione, ma dietro questo perdono c'è una tua estrema razionalità, una difesa alzata da parte tua, un modo per "giustificare" il sentimento che hai provato per lui.
Non è perdonabile, a mio avviso, che una persona voglia troncare una relazione in questa maniera...
Io non potrei mai perdonare: lui si laverebbe in qualche modo la coscienza, mentre io mi porterei dietro quest'abuso per sempre...


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


Senza tante pippe ... un abbraccio forte (come forte sei stata)
:abbraccio:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cara Nicka,  ho imparato ad apprezzare i tuoi interventi da quando sei arrivata e reputo che tu sia una donna matura e intelligente e hai avuto coraggio a raccontare questa storia qui, con la lucidità che dimostri.
> In tutto questo parlare, c'è un nodo importante, per il quale io sono in totale accordo con ipazia: il perdono.
> Anche comprendendo tutte le "attenuanti" del caso, anche comprendendo il non voler denunciare, la forza del sentimento che cinque minuti prima tu comunque provavi per lui... io non potrei perdonare, mai.
> Non so, è una mia sensazione, ma dietro questo perdono c'è una tua estrema razionalità, una difesa alzata da parte tua, un modo per "giustificare" il sentimento che hai provato per lui.
> ...


Lo stesso nodo importante è il non dimenticare. Con il mio averlo perdonato non ho accantonato quello che è successo, anzi. Fatto sta che ho riportato qui la mia storia, perchè indubbiamente è una cosa che non dimenticherò mai e che è parte di me. Questo mi ha portato a vivere con grosse difficoltà l'intimità con un uomo, ne avevo paura.
Non è che mi sono svegliata il giorno dopo e le cose erano sistemate, ho sofferto a lungo di questo, ho lavorato su me stessa "ri-violentandomi" per trovare un mio equilibrio. Ho avuto strascichi fisici e mentali per diverso tempo (con fisici intendo difficoltà a vivere il sesso, non mi ha picchiata o chissà cosa)
Non mi sono voluta giustificare un sentimento, quello c'era e c'era sempre stato. Il mio sentimento non dipendeva da lui, ma da me.
La razionalità non è una mia difesa, lo sarebbe stata se io non lo fossi mai stata razionale...invece è una mia caratteristica. Sono una persona decisamente ferma e riflessiva, uno dei pochi motti di irrazionalità è stata la mia reazione immediata. Se quello era il suo modo di chiudere il mio è stato quello di dirgli cose che in anni e anni non gli avevo detto...
Quello che abbia in coscienza non lo posso sapere, posso dirti quello che avverto io...il suo sguardo nei miei confronti è cambiato ed è lo sguardo del sentirsi in colpa. E forse si sente e si sentirà in colpa per sempre proprio per il mio affetto. L'affetto vero e profondo non merita violenza, mai.
Credo che il mio perdono sia stata la sua punizione...


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sapevo che lo avevo perdonato in quello stesso momento, sapevo che *forse non aveva mai avuto il coraggio di chiudere con me e nella sua debolezza e incapacità ha pensato che fosse l’unico modo per mettere la parola fine*, non mettendo in conto che non era mai stato il sesso a legarci.



Hai visto giusto.
Era l'unico modo che conosceva, brutale e terribile, per allontanarti e (forse) allontanarsi da te.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai visto giusto.
> Era l'unico modo che conosceva, brutale e terribile, per allontanarti e (forse) allontanarsi da te.


da fiction da due soldi  , forse si sentiva gabriel garko


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai visto giusto.
> Era l'unico modo che conosceva, brutale e terribile, per allontanarti e (forse) allontanarsi da te.


No, allora: non ha visto giusto manco per un cazzo e con sta cazzo di dipendenza emotiva (perchè di quello si tratta) avete ampiamente rotto i coglioni giustificando l'ingiustificabile. Ou.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai visto giusto.
> *Era l'unico modo che conosceva*, brutale e terribile, per allontanarti e (forse) allontanarsi da te.


Se davvero fosse così, è un disturbato mentale.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da fiction da due soldi  , forse si sentiva gabriel garko


A parte che ho pensato a Garko e sono morta...:rotfl: Mi basta solo che non usi l'accento siculo che a volte gli appioppano con risultati disastrosi...:rotfl:

Ma seriamente, perchè è tema ricorrente di fiction, libri, film? Perchè l'uomo, anche il più tranquillo, ha momenti di buio e decide di compiere gesti simili?
Cosa scatta? E' davvero un problema di comunicazione? Di incapacità? Di scelte talmente sbagliate che mandano fuori dai binari?
Non so, ne ho conosciuti di uomini, ne ho conosciuti anche di quelli che hanno alzato le mani sulle compagne e in quel caso li avverti...si sente che c'è qualcosa che non va, lo vedi in lui e soprattutto in lei...ma quelli sono uomini che conoscono solo la violenza.
Mi chiedo perchè uno che non ha mai alzato il tono nè la voce, che è stato la persona che mi ha toccata con più delicatezza possa aver fatto una cosa simile...sarebbe troppo facile dire "non era in lui" e sarebbe una grandissima paraculata, ma sicuramente era "spento"...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per il neretto consiglio uno dei tanti capolavori di Marco Paolini: Ausmerzen. Penso sul tubo si riesca a trovare in versione integrale.
> 
> Sul non neretto, ho conosciuto uomini che non avrebbero esitato a lasciarti sputare sangue per terra, prendersi schiaffi in faccia da una donna e non fare niente per evitarlo.


Visto Paolini.:up:

Io parlavo di linguaggio violento nel parlare delle donne.
Magari lo fanno anche uomini miti che mai farebbero del male ma usano o tollerano il linguaggio.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

*La cassiera*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, allora: non ha visto giusto manco per un cazzo e con sta cazzo di dipendenza emotiva (perchè di quello si tratta) avete ampiamente rotto i coglioni giustificando l'ingiustificabile. Ou.



Ti sei emozionato ?


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se davvero fosse così, è un disturbato mentale.



Un debole. Molto più semplicemente un debole.
Come ce ne sono tanti. Che poi in alcuni casi fanno anche gli stronzi, i prepotenti, le teste di cazzo.
Il ricorso alla psicologia in molti casi direi che è inutile.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sei emozionato ?


Tu hai tre maschi ma avrei tanto voluto vederti se avessi saputo che tua figlia fosse rimasta amica di uno che l'ha stuprata (venendole pure dentro). Vedi tu.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> sarebbe troppo facile dire "non era in lui" e sarebbe una grandissima paraculata, ma sicuramente era "spento"...


Ma non è che le persone sono sempre uguali a se stesse...
Tutti siamo complessi e nella nostra dimensione a strati ce n'è sempre una nascosta che in alcuni momenti viene a galla... ed è inutile chiedersi il perché.
Lui è così, era così.
Quello che hai conosciuto in quel momento era lui, perfettamente in sé.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai tre maschi ma avrei tanto voluto vederti se avessi saputo che tua figlia fosse rimasta amica di uno che l'ha stuprata (venendole pure dentro). Vedi tu.


Vedo che la cosa che mi sia venuto dentro ti ha decisamente colpito...posso sapere il perchè?
Mi interessa davvero capirlo...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedo che la cosa che mi sia venuto dentro ti ha decisamente colpito...posso sapere il perchè?
> Mi interessa davvero capirlo...


Porca puttana, ma devo risponderti davvero?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che ho pensato a Garko e sono morta...:rotfl: Mi basta solo che non usi l'accento siculo che a volte gli appioppano con risultati disastrosi...:rotfl:
> 
> Ma seriamente, perchè è tema ricorrente di fiction, libri, film? Perchè l'uomo, anche il più tranquillo, ha momenti di buio e decide di compiere gesti simili?
> Cosa scatta? E' davvero un problema di comunicazione? Di incapacità? Di scelte talmente sbagliate che mandano fuori dai binari?
> ...



A volte è la consapevolezza di sapere di sbagliare, un circolo vizioso dove l'incapacità d'introspezione è inesistente. dove il cerchio degli sbagli prende campo per auto assolversi diventando una scusante senza avere il coraggio di uscirne fuori e guardarsi ad uno specchio. Sempre che la persona sia buona di cervello, altrimenti avrebbe bisogno di un buon terapista. 

A volte il centro dell'universo è davvero l'egocentrismo e quello che l'uomo tiene tra le gambe.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è che le persone sono sempre uguali a se stesse...
> Tutti siamo complessi e nella nostra dimensione a strati ce n'è sempre una nascosta che in alcuni momenti viene a galla... ed è inutile chiedersi il perché.
> Lui è così, era così.
> Quello che hai conosciuto in quel momento era lui, perfettamente in sé.


Ma sai quante volte mi sarebbe venuta voglia di menare le mani o quante volte avrei voluto offendere le persone fino alla settima generazione? Eppure mi conosci e sono una delle persone più pacifiche e buone del mondo...
Mi sono sempre trattenuta...tutti hanno momenti di rabbia...bisogna capire come incanalare le cose...


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, allora: non ha visto giusto manco per un cazzo e con sta cazzo di dipendenza emotiva (perchè di quello si tratta) avete ampiamente rotto i coglioni giustificando l'ingiustificabile. Ou.


Dipendenza emotiva?
No, JB... lui è un debole, un vigliacco.
Uno che non sa prendere una decisione e tratta così chi lo ama, è solo un vigliacco.
In quel momento lo ha ampiamente manifestato.
In quel momento si è fatto conoscere per quel che è nel profondo.
Negli altri la sua vigliaccheria è rimasta perfettamente celata.
La forza di una persona viene spesso confusa con la sopraffazione, la prepotenza, con l'esibizione muscolare...
Ma non è così.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana, ma devo risponderti davvero?


Sì.
Senza farsi prendere da frenesie per cortesia. La mia è una domanda seria perchè sono una donna e non capisco un gesto del genere che valore o significato possa avere per un uomo.
Soprattutto quando non è mai stato fatto...
Non sono cretina, ci ho pensato e ragionato e ho le mie idee, ma ripeto...non sono un uomo...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai tre maschi ma avrei tanto voluto vederti se avessi saputo che tua figlia fosse rimasta amica di uno che l'ha stuprata (venendole pure dentro). Vedi tu.



Eh ma sono maschi, quindi è inutile il tuo commento.

Mi fai capire perchè ti soffermi sempre sul venire dentro? Perchè è così grave rispetto a tutto il resto?


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai quante volte mi sarebbe venuta voglia di menare le mani o quante volte avrei voluto offendere le persone fino alla settima generazione? Eppure mi conosci e sono una delle persone più pacifiche e buone del mondo...
> *Mi sono sempre trattenuta*...tutti hanno momenti di rabbia...bisogna capire come incanalare le cose...


L'hai detto.
E' un segno di forza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho visto lo stesso identico paradosso, forse è per questo che ho perdonato e per certi versi capito.
> Che, ripeto, non vuol dire giustificare...


io ho timore che tu abbia capito male, ma male male. Che la tua convinzione sia, appunto, maledettissima.
Quell'aggettivo mi ha colpita.
Non te lo direi se non pensassi che un meccanismo di 'comprensione' di un evento simile alla luce di una motivazione che TU hai costruito e immaginato in modo che fosse accettabile, mostra, nel complesso di  quello che scrivi, di scricchiolare un bel po'. 
Ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi, i suoi modi e i suoi meccanismi, spero che i tuoi siano quelli più funzionali per te.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che ho pensato a Garko e sono morta...:rotfl: Mi basta solo che non usi l'accento siculo che a volte gli appioppano con risultati disastrosi...:rotfl:
> 
> Ma seriamente, perchè è tema ricorrente di fiction, libri, film? Perchè l'uomo, anche il più tranquillo, ha momenti di buio e decide di compiere gesti simili?
> Cosa scatta? E' davvero un problema di comunicazione? Di incapacità? Di scelte talmente sbagliate che mandano fuori dai binari?
> ...


sai che a dire la verità a me successe una cosa non so se simile ma vicina.
lasciai il ragazzo con il quale stavo per mio marito e non fu affatto facile perché non la prese per nulla bene  e fece cose fuori da ogni logica rispetto alla persona che è sempre stata.
tipo una specie di "sequestro" in macchina dove eravamo per gli ultimi chiarimenti ed è partito improvvisamente e prendendol'autostrada  con l'intento di portarmi chissà dove.
è rinsavito per fortuna dopo un po' di tempo ma ho passato la mia bella mezz'ora di paura.
ma l'ho capito , anzi mi sono sentita in colpa per tanto tempo


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì.
> Senza farsi prendere da frenesie per cortesia. La mia è una domanda seria perchè sono una donna e non capisco un gesto del genere che valore o *significato possa avere per un uomo*.
> Soprattutto quando non è mai stato fatto...
> Non sono cretina, ci ho pensato e ragionato e ho le mie idee, ma ripeto...non sono un uomo...


Premetto: non esiste la categoria uomo.
Ognuno ha una sua sensibilità. Secondo la mia...
Per me in quell'occasione ha lo stesso significato dei cani che pisciano sui muri.
Delimita il territorio. Il possesso. Ti valuta come cosa sua. Anche se ti lascia, lo fa sfregiandoti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, direi che è perfetto


a me invece come definizione sembra all'acqua di rose, comunque...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì.
> Senza farsi prendere da frenesie per cortesia. La mia è una domanda seria perchè sono una donna e non capisco un gesto del genere che valore o significato possa avere per un uomo.
> Soprattutto quando non è mai stato fatto...
> Non sono cretina, ci ho pensato e ragionato e ho le mie idee, ma ripeto...non sono un uomo...


Perchè venendoti dentro quando non lo aveva mai fatto prima ti ha fatto uno sfregio. Forse non te ne sei resa conto, ma in pratica ti ha trattata come un secchiello per la sborra. Questo per non parlare del fatto di potenziali gravidanze o altro, e che tu prendessi la pillola o meno poco importa. E non sono frenesie. A trent'anni non capire sti concetti è sintomatico di palese stupidità, anche derivata dalla dipendenza affettiva, ma pur sempre stupidità. Io so benissimo come ti senti (empatia famosa) ma oltre al danno che hai subito per sti post della merda andresti realmente presa a calci in culo per tutta Bologna, non abbracciata o che.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che a dire la verità a me successe una cosa non so se simile ma vicina.
> lasciai il ragazzo con il quale stavo per mio marito e non fu affatto facile perché non la prese per nulla bene  e fece cose fuori da ogni logica rispetto alla persona che è sempre stata.
> tipo una specie di "sequestro" in macchina dove eravamo per gli ultimi chiarimenti ed è partito improvvisamente e prendendol'autostrada  con l'intento di portarmi chissà dove.
> è rinsavito per fortuna dopo un po' di tempo ma ho passato la mia bella mezz'ora di paura.
> ma l'ho capito , anzi mi sono sentita in colpa per tanto tempo



Minerva non bisogna MAI mollare uno quando sei in macchina!


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Premetto: non esiste la categoria uomo.
> Ognuno ha una sua sensibilità. Secondo la mia...
> Per me in quell'occasione ha lo stesso significato dei cani che pisciano sui muri.
> Delimita il territorio. Il possesso. Ti valuta come cosa sua. Anche se ti lascia, lo fa sfregiandoti.


Chiariamoci, una sfregiata del genere può avere una conseguenza che si chiama "essere umano"...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, allora: non ha visto giusto manco per un cazzo e con sta cazzo di dipendenza emotiva (perchè di quello si tratta) avete ampiamente rotto i coglioni giustificando l'ingiustificabile. Ou.


sono d'accordo. Nessun UOMO stupra. Per dipendenza EMOTIVA poi è risibile.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che a dire la verità a me successe una cosa non so se simile ma vicina.
> *lasciai il ragazzo* con il quale stavo per mio marito e non fu affatto facile perché non la prese per nulla bene  e fece cose fuori da ogni logica rispetto alla persona che è sempre stata.
> tipo una specie di "sequestro" in macchina dove eravamo per gli ultimi chiarimenti ed è partito improvvisamente e prendendol'autostrada  con l'intento di portarmi chissà dove.
> è rinsavito per fortuna dopo un po' di tempo ma ho passato la mia bella mezz'ora di paura.
> ma l'ho capito , anzi mi sono sentita in colpa per tanto tempo


Non è la stessa cosa. Quella che descrivi è la sublimazione del dolore.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè venendoti dentro quando non lo aveva mai fatto prima ti ha fatto uno sfregio. Forse non te ne sei resa conto, ma in pratica ti ha trattata come un secchiello per la sborra. Questo per non parlare del fatto di potenziali gravidanze o altro, e che tu prendessi la pillola o meno poco importa. E non sono frenesie. A trent'anni non capire sti concetti è sintomatico di palese stupidità, anche derivata dalla dipendenza affettiva, ma pur sempre stupidità.



Quoto.


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè venendoti dentro quando non lo aveva mai fatto prima ti ha fatto uno sfregio. Forse non te ne sei resa conto, ma in pratica ti ha trattata come un secchiello per la sborra. Questo per non parlare del fatto di potenziali gravidanze o altro, e che tu prendessi la pillola o meno poco importa. E non sono frenesie. A trent'anni non capire sti concetti è sintomatico di palese stupidità, anche derivata dalla dipendenza affettiva, ma pur sempre stupidità. Io so benissimo come ti senti (empatia famosa) ma oltre al danno che hai subito per sti post della merda andresti realmente presa a calci in culo per tutta Bologna, non abbracciata o che.



Ciao

quoto ... 

secondo me, è palese ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiariamoci, una sfregiata del genere può avere una conseguenza che si chiama "essere umano"...



E ti fa capire quanto è stato stronzo. Non gliene fregava niente di questo. In quel momento eri "cosa sua".
Scusami i termini, ma lui non può trattare così una persona che ti ama e che definisce dopo "amica". Non esiste.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho timore che tu abbia capito male, ma male male. Che la tua convinzione sia, appunto, maledettissima.
> Quell'aggettivo mi ha colpita.
> Non te lo direi se non pensassi che un meccanismo di 'comprensione' di un evento simile alla luce di una motivazione che TU hai costruito e immaginato in modo che fosse accettabile, mostra, nel complesso di  quello che scrivi, di scricchiolare un bel po'.
> Ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi, i suoi modi e i suoi meccanismi, spero che i tuoi siano quelli più funzionali per te.


L'aggettivo usato è coerente con quello che ho vissuto.
Non avrei MAI e poi mai vivere una cosa simile...soprattutto fattami da una persona del genere, per l'importanza che aveva per me.
Forse ho costruito un qualcosa che mi permetta un minimo di serenità nei confronti degli uomini, quel che è certo è che sbagliata io non mi sono mai sentita...
E comunque, questa cosa è successa diversi anni fa e non ieri, ho avuto diverso tempo per elaborarla e per soffrirne...e ne ho sofferto e pagato anche conseguenze...


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> Minerva non bisogna MAI mollare uno quando sei in macchina!


:up:


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'aggettivo usato è coerente con quello che ho vissuto.
> Non avrei MAI e poi mai vivere una cosa simile...soprattutto fattami da una persona del genere, per l'importanza che aveva per me.
> *Forse ho costruito un qualcosa che mi permetta un minimo di serenità nei confronti degli uomini, quel che è certo è che sbagliata io non mi sono mai sentita...*
> E comunque, questa cosa è successa diversi anni fa e non ieri, ho avuto diverso tempo per elaborarla e per soffrirne...e ne ho sofferto e pagato anche conseguenze...


Era sbagliato lui.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Senza alcuna intenzione di cattiveria verso di te, riscrivo una cosa che ti ho scritto nel thread di Fantastica che mi ha portato a una riflessione che scatenerà certamente reazioni.

L'essenza del tradimento è l'inganno di pugnalare alle spalle chi di te si fida.
L'hai provato anche tu.
Quello è il tradire.

Ecco la violenza è sembrata inaspettata e incongrua per come lui era sempre stato nei tuoi confronti.
Ma lui è violento perché il tradimento è violento.
Di violenze ce ne sono tanti tipi e non lasciano tutte segni sul corpo.
Questo viene faticosamente capito dai non traditi: i traditi sentono di avere subito una violenza.
Questa violenza può essere più o meno grave, come tutte le violenze.
Ma la gravità in sé consiste nell'averla subita dalla persona di cui più ci si fidava.
E più ci si fidava più viene percepita come sconcertante e spiazzante.

Lui però era violento con l'altra, tradendola tra le sue collanine.
Insomma non è stato un atto inspiegabile e isolato.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè venendoti dentro quando non lo aveva mai fatto prima ti ha fatto uno sfregio. Forse non te ne sei resa conto, ma in pratica ti ha trattata come un secchiello per la sborra. Questo per non parlare del fatto di potenziali gravidanze o altro, e che tu prendessi la pillola o meno poco importa. E non sono frenesie. A trent'anni non capire sti concetti è sintomatico di palese stupidità, anche derivata dalla dipendenza affettiva, ma pur sempre stupidità. Io so benissimo come ti senti (empatia famosa) ma oltre al danno che hai subito per sti post della merda andresti realmente presa a calci in culo per tutta Bologna, non abbracciata o che.


Guarda che queste sono cose che conosco e che so.
Stupida va bene, ma fino ad un certo punto...e ho detto che in quel gesto ho visto solo disprezzo, senza contare che ho rischiato di rimanere incinta alla grande.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè venendoti dentro quando non lo aveva mai fatto prima ti ha fatto uno sfregio. Forse non te ne sei resa conto, ma in pratica ti ha trattata come un secchiello per la sborra. Questo per non parlare del fatto di potenziali gravidanze o altro, e che tu prendessi la pillola o meno poco importa. E non sono frenesie. A trent'anni non capire sti concetti è sintomatico di palese stupidità, anche derivata dalla dipendenza affettiva, ma pur sempre stupidità. Io so benissimo come ti senti (empatia famosa) ma oltre al danno che hai subito per sti post della merda andresti realmente presa a calci in culo per tutta Bologna, non abbracciata o che.



Adesso ho capito.

Cioè: un ragazzo che viene attaccato da una crisi di consapevolezza di stronzaggine dove l'ira del ragazzo che sa di non essere uomo per motivazioni che stanno alla base del suo rapporto con la fidanzata ufficiale e dove l'ormone di chi sa che deve chiudere un rapporto per motivazioni che probabilmente nicka sconosce e che il testa di cazzo non ha il coraggio di dire veramente portano a sborrare dentro come unico scopo di chi non soltanto è un testa di cazzo irresponsabile immaturo e iroso la dove ha capito quanto è testadiminchia e figlio di puttana stronzo e capace di pensare soltanto al suo pisello e alla sua ultima scopata perchè altrimenti la sua fidanzata ufficiale magari affiancata dal padre e da chissà chi.

Si JB hai ragione l'empatia è il tuo forte. ahahahhahaha ma vattene a fanculo compà

Scusami Nicka.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che queste sono cose che conosco e che so.
> Stupida va bene, ma fino ad un certo punto...e ho detto che in quel gesto ho visto solo disprezzo, senza contare che ho rischiato di rimanere incinta alla grande.


Ma cosa sai? Che cazzo dici? Cosa sai se chiedi? Che cazzo chiedi? COME FAI AD AVERE UN LEGAME CON QUESTA "PERSONA"? Oh cazzo. Ste cose le so. Ma brutta deficiente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa sai? Che cazzo dici? Cosa sai se chiedi? Che cazzo chiedi? COME FAI AD AVERE UN LEGAME CON QUESTA "PERSONA"? Oh cazzo. Ste cose le so. Ma brutta deficiente.


Tu hai capito il profondo significato di disprezzo che il fatto ha significato per lui.
Naturalmente si può cercare di capirlo, come si cerca di capire un serial killer cannibale, e non significa trovare alcuna giustificazione.
Però se lo dici così stai forse facendo male a Nicka.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai capito il profondo significato di disprezzo che il fatto ha significato per lui.
> Naturalmente si può cercare di capirlo, come si cerca di capire un serial killer cannibale, e non significa trovare alcuna giustificazione.
> Però se lo dici così stai forse facendo male a Nicka.



Forse.

Oppure fa male a Nicka continuare a vedere questo "amico" come se nulla fosse. Perchè lo ha "perdonato".


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza alcuna intenzione di cattiveria verso di te, riscrivo una cosa che ti ho scritto nel thread di Fantastica che mi ha portato a una riflessione che scatenerà certamente reazioni.
> 
> L'essenza del tradimento è l'inganno di pugnalare alle spalle chi di te si fida.
> L'hai provato anche tu.
> ...


Il tradimento è violenza e inganno. Lui ha sempre tradito e ingannato e quindi è un violento.
La cosa si è palesata anche fisicamente nei miei confronti con un atto non voluto da parte mia...

Che uno dei miei problemi fondamentali sia il dare fiducia alle persone è una cosa che ben conosco e sulla quale nel tempo ho fatto un grande lavoro.
Ogni tanto ci inciampo ancora...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai capito il profondo significato di disprezzo che il fatto ha significato per lui.
> Naturalmente si può cercare di capirlo, come si cerca di capire un serial killer cannibale, e non significa trovare alcuna giustificazione.
> Però se lo dici così stai forse facendo male a Nicka.


Serve anche quello.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai capito il profondo significato di disprezzo che il fatto ha significato per lui.
> Naturalmente si può cercare di capirlo, come si cerca di capire un serial killer cannibale, e non significa trovare alcuna giustificazione.
> Però se lo dici così stai forse facendo male a Nicka.


Io il disprezzo l'ho percepito tutto. Non è che ho fatto una domanda perchè sono una deficiente...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io il disprezzo l'ho percepito tutto. Non è che ho fatto una domanda perchè sono una deficiente...


Ah no? E perchè?


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse.
> 
> Oppure fa male a Nicka continuare a vedere questo "amico" come se nulla fosse. Perchè lo ha "perdonato".


E' pacifico che il "come se nulla fosse" non esiste...e ribadisco, non è che usciamo tutti i giorni e andiamo allegramente a fare le vacanze insieme...
E' una persona alla quale sono comunque legata e che ha fatto parte della mia vita in maniera molto importante.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah no? E perchè?


Se non lo capisci forse la deficiente non sono io...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se non lo capisci forse la deficiente non sono io...


No spiega. Se tu sai tutto, perchè domandi? Cosa chiedi? Se tu sai tutto perchè non sei una deficiente, perchè ti comporti come tale? Mmm?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il tradimento è violenza e inganno. Lui ha sempre tradito e ingannato e quindi è un violento.
> La cosa si è palesata anche fisicamente nei miei confronti con un atto non voluto da parte mia...
> 
> Che uno dei miei problemi fondamentali sia il dare fiducia alle persone è una cosa che ben conosco e sulla quale nel tempo ho fatto un grande lavoro.
> Ogni tanto ci inciampo ancora...


Un atto violento, come nel tuo caso, o come nel mio il tradimento reiterato, mi fa intuire una violenza anche in altri aspetti che non sospettavo.
Infatti io non ho voluto più avere nulla a che fare e non capisco come non si percepisca questa violenza "sublimata" che c'è nel tradimento.
Sotto quella luce io ho visto violente altre cose che mi avevano procurato lieve disagio perché trovavo dissonanti rispetto all'immagine di lui.
Invece erano perfettamente consonanti.
Amici col cavolo!


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io il disprezzo l'ho percepito tutto. Non è che ho fatto una domanda perchè sono una deficiente...


Ribalta la cosa...
Metti che tu vuoi lasciare il tuo amante...
Lo porti a letto, ci fai l'amore... poi gli strizzi le palle da fargli male mentre è dentro di te.
E lui dopo un dolore lancinante piange e ti dice che ti ama.
Come ti sentiresti?
Cosa proveresti?


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un atto violento, come nel tuo caso, o come nel mio il tradimento reiterato, mi fa intuire una violenza anche in altri aspetti che non sospettavo.
> Infatti io non ho voluto più avere nulla a che fare e non capisco come non si percepisca questa violenza "sublimata" che c'è nel tradimento.
> Sotto quella luce io ho visto violente altre cose che mi avevano procurato lieve disagio perché trovavo dissonanti rispetto all'immagine di lui.
> Invece erano perfettamente consonanti.
> *Amici col cavolo!*


Infatti.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il tradimento è violenza e inganno. Lui ha sempre tradito e ingannato e quindi è un violento.
> La cosa si è palesata anche fisicamente nei miei confronti con un atto non voluto da parte mia...
> 
> Che uno dei miei problemi fondamentali sia il dare fiducia alle persone è una cosa che ben conosco e sulla quale nel tempo ho fatto un grande lavoro.
> Ogni tanto ci inciampo ancora...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No spiega. Se tu sai tutto, perchè domandi? Cosa chiedi? Se tu sai tutto perchè non sei una deficiente, perchè ti comporti come tale? Mmm?


Respira, 1...2...3...

Vediamo di spiegarci...

Io ho chiesto che significato possa avere per un uomo (perchè uomo non sono io) il fatto di marcare così il territorio. Con rischi di tutto rispetto...
Ci ho visto e sentito il disprezzo (e l'ho scritto subito) e mi sono sentita una sacca svuotapalle, perchè forse in quel momento così mi ha vista.
Ma questa è una percezione mia, quindi ho chiesto ad un uomo se la mia sensazione fosse giusta...e visto che siamo adulti e vaccinati e sappiamo che i bambini non nascono sotto i cavoli, mi chiedevo anche se ci fosse questa consapevolezza di rischio. 
Guarda che io non voglio l'abbraccio, ma manco l'offesa.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza alcuna intenzione di cattiveria verso di te, riscrivo una cosa che ti ho scritto nel thread di Fantastica che mi ha portato a una riflessione che scatenerà certamente reazioni.
> 
> L'essenza del tradimento è l'inganno di pugnalare alle spalle chi di te si fida.
> L'hai provato anche tu.
> ...


per quanto non possa sopportare il tradimento (mi riferisco soprattutto a quello ripetuto e prolungato), ci vedo però un abisso con una violenza sessuale. Non a caso il legislatore punisce duramente solo la seconda. 
In entrambi i casi viene spezzata la fiducia, ma l'atto violento è molto di più di questo.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ribalta la cosa...
> Metti che tu vuoi lasciare il tuo amante...
> Lo porti a letto, ci fai l'amore... poi gli strizzi le palle da fargli male mentre è dentro di te.
> E lui dopo un dolore lancinante piange e ti dice che ti ama.
> ...


Una merda. Io mi sentirei una merda...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Respira, 1...2...3...
> 
> Vediamo di spiegarci...
> 
> ...


Ma non HA MARCATO IL TERRITORIO. Ou. Eri, sei stata, un usa e getta. Non hai capito nulla, non eri sua. Eccolo lo sfregio. Il disprezzo che hai sentito era una parte, e manco la più importante, di quello che t'ha combinato. E tu, da perfetta deficiente, e lo ripeto, con questo uomo di merda ci dividi ancora un legame. Capito? L'offesa è sacrosanta, perchè non è manco un'offesa, è la verità. Ti comporti in maniera stupida (1) e senza un minimo di amor proprio (2). In altre parole, SEI effettivamente quel sacchetto svuotapalle usa e getta che dici. Non hai capito tutto, in realtà non hai capito un cazzo di niente. Svegliati.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza alcuna intenzione di cattiveria verso di te, riscrivo una cosa che ti ho scritto nel thread di Fantastica che mi ha portato a una riflessione che scatenerà certamente reazioni.
> 
> L'essenza del tradimento è l'inganno di pugnalare alle spalle chi di te si fida.
> L'hai provato anche tu.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Un atto violento, come nel tuo caso, o come nel mio il tradimento reiterato, mi fa intuire una violenza anche in altri aspetti che non sospettavo.
> Infatti io non ho voluto più avere nulla a che fare e non capisco come non si percepisca questa violenza "sublimata" che c'è nel tradimento.
> Sotto quella luce io ho visto violente altre cose che mi avevano procurato lieve disagio perché trovavo dissonanti rispetto all'immagine di lui.
> Invece erano perfettamente consonanti.
> Amici col cavolo!





Nobody ha detto:


> per quanto non possa sopportare il tradimento (mi riferisco soprattutto a quello ripetuto e prolungato), ci vedo però un abisso con una violenza sessuale. Non a caso il legislatore punisce duramente solo la seconda.
> In entrambi i casi viene spezzata la fiducia, ma l'atto violento è molto di più di questo.


La legislazione è la legislazione.
La legislazione punisce il borseggio e non il tradimento e io avrei preferito essere stata borseggiata 100 volte.
Aprirò un thread quando avrò tempo perché ho un'elaborazione da scrivere che richiede tempo.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una merda. Io mi sentirei una merda...



Qui sta la differenza tra te e lui.
Senza conoscere la storia oltre a questo thread credo che Jb abbia ragione.
Ti ha usata. E ti ha gettata. 
E per allontanarti più facilmente ti ha sfregiato.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La legislazione è la legislazione.
> La legislazione punisce il borseggio e non il tradimento e io avrei preferito essere stata borseggiata 100 volte.
> Aprirò un thread quando avrò tempo perché ho un'elaborazione da scrivere che richiede tempo.


ma quindi tu metti sullo stesso piano il tradimento e lo stupro?


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quindi tu metti sullo stesso piano il tradimento e lo stupro?


Credo anch'io ci sia parecchia differenza.
Il tradimento è diffuso e forse appartiene a tutti, anche solo nel desiderio o nei sogni.
Lo stupro direi che bisogna essere delle merde per farlo o anche solo pensarlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Respira, 1...2...3...
> 
> Vediamo di spiegarci...
> 
> ...


Nicka, stai chiedendo la cosa sbagliata alle persone sbagliate perchè lo stupro non è un marcare un territorio e non lo commette un uomo. Lo commette una bestia. Ci sono uomini che hanno rinunciato ad essere considerati uomini e si sono identificati con la bestia. Ci sono uomini che hanno quella bestia dentro, la riconoscono per quella che è, se ne vergognano magari e la tengono nascosta. Ma è lì, che freme, che ringhia. Sanno che non possono permettersi di liberarla impunemente, che c'è un prezzo da pagare perchè se venissero associati pubblicamente a quella bestia non sarebbero più riconosciuti come uomini. 
Ma continuano a sentirla, a sentire che ha fame. 
E quando capita l'occasione in cui pensano di poterlo fare impunemente, la liberano. Questo è lo stupro.
Scusami se sono stata troppo diretta.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Credo anch'io ci sia parecchia differenza.*
> Il tradimento è diffuso e forse appartiene a tutti, anche solo nel desiderio o nei sogni.
> Lo stupro direi che bisogna essere delle merde per farlo o anche solo pensarlo.


ma infatti c'è proprio un mondo di differenza... a me sembra incredibile anche solo accostarli. E non sono certo tenero verso i traditori seriali.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nicka, stai chiedendo la cosa sbagliata alle persone sbagliate perchè lo stupro non è un marcare un territorio e non lo commette un uomo. Lo commette una bestia. Ci sono uomini che hanno rinunciato ad essere considerati uomini e si sono identificati con la bestia. Ci sono uomini che hanno quella bestia dentro, la riconoscono per quella che è, se ne vergognano magari e la tengono nascosta. Ma è lì, che freme, che ringhia. *Sanno che non possono permettersi di liberarla impunemente, che c'è un prezzo da pagare perchè se venissero associati pubblicamente a quella bestia non sarebbero più riconosciuti come uomini.*
> Ma continuano a sentirla, a sentire che ha fame.
> E quando capita l'occasione in cui pensano di poterlo fare impunemente, la liberano. Questo è lo stupro.
> Scusami se sono stata troppo diretta.


Perfetto. Da uomo mi è difficile comprendere le bestie, ovvero chi esercita violenza.
E da uomo non la vedo solo in maniera maschile, perché una violenza come quella dello stupro può essere commessa anche da bestie dotate di genitali femminili. http://www.corriere.it/esteri/13_gi...lo_39da2db2-e08d-11e2-aa9b-d132be5871d0.shtml


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> Minerva non bisogna MAI mollare uno quando sei in macchina!


ora lo so:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nicka, stai chiedendo la cosa sbagliata alle persone sbagliate perchè lo stupro non è un marcare un territorio e non lo commette un uomo. Lo commette una bestia. Ci sono uomini che hanno rinunciato ad essere considerati uomini e si sono identificati con la bestia. Ci sono uomini che hanno quella bestia dentro, la riconoscono per quella che è, se ne vergognano magari e la tengono nascosta. Ma è lì, che freme, che ringhia. Sanno che non possono permettersi di liberarla impunemente, che c'è un prezzo da pagare perchè se venissero associati pubblicamente a quella bestia non sarebbero più riconosciuti come uomini.
> Ma continuano a sentirla, a sentire che ha fame.
> E quando capita l'occasione in cui pensano di poterlo fare impunemente, la liberano. Questo è lo stupro.
> Scusami se sono stata troppo diretta.


Ma di che ti scusi!? 
Ok, ho capito...ma questa bestia è uscita a prescindere da me. Quello che è successo è un problema suo, è un problema mio nel momento in cui mi faccio carico di una responsabilità che non ho.
Questo non significa che non abbia dato importanza o non abbia dovuto elaborare quello che è stato. Perchè so io quello che ho passato e quello che ho provato...quello che ho provato in quel preciso momento e che ho raccontato è stato solo un momento per l'appunto...
Il mio continuare a vederlo una tantum e a sentirlo è relativo, relativo perchè io non sono più quella ragazzina lì. Qualcosa dentro si è incrinato e non si aggiusterà più, sicuramente è molto lenito rispetto ad anni fa.
Ho deciso di raccontare un mio momento, preferisco sorvolare ampiamente sul mio personale seguito...perchè un seguito ovviamente c'è e mi concentro su quello che sono oggi...

L'unica cosa che mi auguro davvero è che anche lui abbia ragionato in qualche modo su quello che è successo, credo lo abbia fatto, ma non posso saperlo fino in fondo.


----------



## georgemary (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa sai? Che cazzo dici? Cosa sai se chiedi? Che cazzo chiedi? COME FAI AD AVERE UN LEGAME CON QUESTA "PERSONA"? Oh cazzo. Ste cose le so. Ma brutta deficiente.


Ma perchè la devi attaccare così?
Cioè anche io non capisco come possa avere un legame ancora con lui anche solo di conoscenza...
ma non vedo perchè tu devi continuare a darle della deficiente, non ti sta bene quello che scrive, non continuare a leggere questo topic.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma di che ti scusi!?
> Ok, ho capito...ma questa bestia è uscita a prescindere da me. *Quello che è successo è un problema suo, è un problema mio nel momento in cui mi faccio carico di una responsabilità che non ho.
> *Questo non significa che non abbia dato importanza o non abbia dovuto elaborare quello che è stato. Perchè so io quello che ho passato e quello che ho provato...quello che ho provato in quel preciso momento e che ho raccontato è stato solo un momento per l'appunto...
> Il mio continuare a vederlo una tantum e a sentirlo è relativo, relativo perchè io non sono più quella ragazzina lì. Qualcosa dentro si è incrinato e non si aggiusterà più, sicuramente è molto lenito rispetto ad anni fa.
> ...


L'unica cosa di cui dovresti augurarti è che lui sparisca dalla faccia della Terra. Una cosa come quella che t'ha fatto spazza via qualsiasi cosa, qualsiasi amicizia, vent'anni di conoscenza, pure se t'avesse salvato la vita in Vietnam. Puttana eva, tu ti auguri che lui abbia ragionato? Oh?! Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Ma non ce l'hai un minimo, monimo di amor proprio, per te stessa? Altro che ragazzina, tu non è che non sei la stessa, hai peggiorato la tua condizione. Non è questione di relatività, ma di assoluti. Se ci sei ancora amica, se hai questo legame con lui e continui a vederlo e sentirlo a fasi alterne, sei PEGGIO della ragazzina che si fidava di questo bestia. PEGGIO. Tu hai sacrificato te stessa appresso a sto stronzo perchè ne sei dipendente adesso PEGGIO di come lo eri allora, dato che continui, persisti nell'intrattenereci rapporti augurandoti peraltro che lui, non già finisca inculato da un toro, ma che abbia ragionato sulla brutta cosa che ha fatto. In pratica l'apoteosi dello svilimento di te stessa. Problema suo. Gesù.


----------



## morfeo78 (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì.
> Senza farsi prendere da frenesie per cortesia. La mia è una domanda seria perchè sono una donna e non capisco un gesto del genere che valore o significato possa avere per un uomo.
> Soprattutto quando non è mai stato fatto...
> Non sono cretina, ci ho pensato e ragionato e ho le mie idee, ma ripeto...non sono un uomo...


Hai provato a girare la domanda? 
Come donna invece il desiderare o temere che venga dentro come lo interpreti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma di che ti scusi!?
> Ok, ho capito...ma *questa bestia è uscita a prescindere da me*. Quello che è successo è un problema suo, è un problema mio nel momento in cui mi faccio carico di una responsabilità che non ho.
> Questo non significa che non abbia dato importanza o non abbia dovuto elaborare quello che è stato. Perchè so io quello che ho passato e quello che ho provato...quello che ho provato in quel preciso momento e che ho raccontato è stato solo un momento per l'appunto...
> Il mio continuare a vederlo una tantum e a sentirlo è relativo, relativo perchè io non sono più quella ragazzina lì. Qualcosa dentro si è incrinato e non si aggiusterà più, sicuramente è molto lenito rispetto ad anni fa.
> ...


io credo che le sue lacrime, oltre al fatto di servire ad una bella deassunzione di responsabilità, siano dovute al fatto che tu con quel 'ti amo' hai demolito l'alibi che lui si era costruito per liberare la bestia. Perchè quell'evento era stato premeditato e lui si era sicuramente costruito una motivazione. Lo stupro, come hanno giustamente detto Ipazia e altre persone, necessita della disconoscenza della vittima come tuo pari, come essere vivente con la tua stessa dignità.
Io onestamente non credo, ma è convinzione mia, che una persona che arriva ad avere una considerazione simile di un altro essere umano ANCHE SOLO UNA VOLTA abbia molte possibilità di redenzione.
Perchè quel costrutto è assolutamente falso ed architettato per darsi una giustificazione e si può ricostruire su qualunque base.

scusa Nicka sono stordita


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi auguro davvero è che anche lui abbia ragionato in qualche modo su quello che è successo, credo lo abbia fatto, ma non posso saperlo fino in fondo.



Ne avete parlato in questi anni?
Si è scusato?
Giustificato?
Anche solo spiegato?
Pentito?
La risposta alla tua speranza ce l'hai rispondendo a queste domande.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che ho pensato a Garko e sono morta...:rotfl: Mi basta solo che non usi l'accento siculo che a volte gli appioppano con risultati disastrosi...:rotfl:
> 
> Ma seriamente, perchè è tema ricorrente di fiction, libri, film? Perchè l'uomo, anche il più tranquillo, ha momenti di buio e decide di compiere gesti simili?
> Cosa scatta? E' davvero un problema di comunicazione? Di incapacità? Di scelte talmente sbagliate che mandano fuori dai binari?
> ...


Non credo sia comune a qualsiasi uomo ma vero che certe esacerbazioni della violenza scattano anche in chi apparentemente non ne ha mai dato dimostrazione, resto dell '' idea che si tratti di incapacità a gestire situazioni di frustrazione o angoscia ma ciò non toglie che sia sbagliato


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non HA MARCATO IL TERRITORIO. Ou. Eri, sei stata, un usa e getta. Non hai capito nulla, non eri sua. Eccolo lo sfregio. Il disprezzo che hai sentito era una parte, e manco la più importante, di quello che t'ha combinato. E tu, da perfetta deficiente, e lo ripeto, con questo uomo di merda ci dividi ancora un legame. Capito? L'offesa è sacrosanta, perchè non è manco un'offesa, è la verità. Ti comporti in maniera stupida (1) e senza un minimo di amor proprio (2). In altre parole, SEI effettivamente quel sacchetto svuotapalle usa e getta che dici. Non hai capito tutto, in realtà non hai capito un cazzo di niente. Svegliati.


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ma che e'????ma ti pare?
sacchetto usa e getta??
JB guarda che mi stai profondamente calando sotto la sottana.....
ma cacchio....
ma che sei una donna tu? sei stato donna a 25 anni innamnorata? 
ma cosa ne sai di quello che ti succede dentro quando succede una cosa cosi?
meglio che lei abbia perdonato. meglio che l abbia superato....
cosa doveva fare? portare rancore a vita? logorarsi il fegato a vita?
posso concordare sul legame che non dovrebbe esserci, ma da qui a dire che perche lei a mantenuto il legame alllora e' proprio usa e getta......ma vai vai.....sensibilita zero....


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Hai provato a girare la domanda?
> Come donna invece il desiderare o temere che venga dentro come lo interpreti?


No bè, io da donna un gesto simile non posso far altro che associarlo ad una gravidanza...altrimenti non useremmo precauzioni, pillole, preservativi e quant'altro...
Se dico al mio moroso "oh oh, stacci attento!!!" è perchè non voglio avere figli al momento!


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Quanti anni aveva lui al momento del fatto ?


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo sia comune a qualsiasi uomo ma vero che certe esacerbazioni della violenza scattano anche in chi apparentemente non ne ha mai dato dimostrazione, *resto dell '' idea che si tratti di incapacità a gestire situazioni di frustrazione o angoscia ma ciò non toglie che sia sbagliato*


la violenza gratuita e premeditata su un debole è solo cattiveria... quella che descrivi tu è una violenza che scatta in certe situazioni in cui non si sa controllare la rabbia, è la classica esplosione folle. Credo però che lo stupro nasca da "motivazioni" ben diverse.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho timore che tu abbia capito male, ma male male. Che la tua convinzione sia, appunto, maledettissima.
> Quell'aggettivo mi ha colpita.
> Non te lo direi se non pensassi che un meccanismo di 'comprensione' di un evento simile alla luce di una motivazione che TU li hai costruito e immaginato in modo che fosse accettabile, mostra, nel complesso di  quello che scrivi, di scricchiolare un bel po'.
> Ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi, i suoi modi e i suoi meccanismi, spero che i tuoi siano quelli più funzionali per te.


Il fatto è che lui avrebbe dovuto poi spiegare cosa gli era passato per la testa per agire così, ma lui ha paura a parlarne quanto lei almeno credo


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io credo che le sue lacrime, oltre al fatto di servire ad una bella deassunzione di responsabilità, siano dovute al fatto che tu con quel 'ti amo' hai demolito l'alibi che lui si era costruito per liberare la bestia. Perchè quell'evento era stato premeditato e lui si era sicuramente costruito una motivazione. Lo stupro, come hanno giustamente detto Ipazia e altre persone, necessita della disconoscenza della vittima come tuo pari, come essere vivente con la tua stessa dignità.
> Io onestamente non credo, ma è convinzione mia, che una persona che arriva ad avere una considerazione simile di un altro essere umano ANCHE SOLO UNA VOLTA abbia molte possibilità di redenzione.
> Perchè quel costrutto è assolutamente falso ed architettato per darsi una giustificazione e si può ricostruire su qualunque base.


Praticamente tutti noi ci costruiamo motivazioni per poter continuare a guardarci allo specchio...
Il problema è proprio quando queste motivazioni vengono distrutte e si scoperchia il vaso di schifo...
Io ovviamente posso parlare solo per me e non per lui...il mio vaso di schifo si è scoperchiato qualche tempo dopo e sono crollata, mi sono rialzata, mi sono "curata" e ho proseguito su nuove basi che sono le mie basi attuali...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanti anni aveva lui al momento del fatto ?


Io 25, lui aveva da farne 27


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ma che e'????ma ti pare?
> sacchetto usa e getta??
> JB guarda che mi stai profondamente calando sotto la sottana.....
> ma cacchio....
> ...


Grazie Miss...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ma che e'????ma ti pare?
> sacchetto usa e getta??
> JB guarda che mi stai profondamente calando sotto la sottana.....
> ma cacchio....
> ...


Ma che cazzo superato, ma che dici, e vaffanculo dai. Oh, fatevi passare sopra con la macchina, magari.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che lui avrebbe dovuto poi spiegare cosa gli era passato per la testa per agire così, ma lui ha paura a parlarne quanto lei almeno credo


mah. Non lo comprendi quello che gli passa per la testa perchè non è umanamente comprensibile.
Un essere umano ragiona in termini diversi.
Non puoi comprendere il male se il male non è dentro di te, ma bisogna accettare che il male esiste.
Come non si può comprendere un pedofilo(non voglio fare analogie con la storia di Nicka) che ti dice che il bambino di 3 anni lo stava provocando. Come fai a comprendere una spiegazione del genere?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè venendoti dentro quando non lo aveva mai fatto prima ti ha fatto uno sfregio. Forse non te ne sei resa conto, ma in pratica ti ha trattata come un secchiello per la sborra. Questo per non parlare del fatto di potenziali gravidanze o altro, e che tu prendessi la pillola o meno poco importa. E non sono frenesie. A trent'anni non capire sti concetti è sintomatico di palese stupidità, anche derivata dalla dipendenza affettiva, ma pur sempre stupidità. Io so benissimo come ti senti (empatia famosa) ma oltre al danno che hai subito per sti post della merda andresti realmente presa a calci in culo per tutta Bologna, non abbracciata o che.


Ma non è che devi picchiarla per farle capire che deve condannare la violenza subita.. Per dire.. Poi a me è chiaro che la chiave di svolta dell 'accaduto sarebbe il chiarimento diretto ma ripeto nessuno dei due forse ora come ora sarebbe in grado di affrontarlo


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo superato, ma che dici, e vaffanculo dai. Oh, fatevi passare sopra con la macchina, magari.


quale'e il tuo problema?
perche per te e' cosi difficile accettare che la gente supera i problemi?
spiegami perche davvero non lo/ti capisco.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quale'e il tuo problema?
> perche per te e' cosi difficile accettare che la gente supera i problemi?
> spiegami perche davvero non lo/ti capisco.


Ma non ha superato nulla se sta qua a parlarne. Cosa ha superato? Che dici? Che razza di zerbine siete? Ma poi parli tu?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non HA MARCATO IL TERRITORIO. Ou. Eri, sei stata, un usa e getta. Non hai capito nulla, non eri sua. Eccolo lo sfregio. Il disprezzo che hai sentito era una parte, e manco la più importante, di quello che t'ha combinato. E tu, da perfetta deficiente, e lo ripeto, con questo uomo di merda ci dividi ancora un legame. Capito? L'offesa è sacrosanta, perchè non è manco un'offesa, è la verità. Ti comporti in maniera stupida (1) e senza un minimo di amor proprio (2). In altre parole, SEI effettivamente quel sacchetto svuotapalle usa e getta che dici. Non hai capito tutto, in realtà non hai capito un cazzo di niente. Svegliati.


Io invece l'ho letta proprio come un marcare il territorio
Io e te non ci vedremo più, ma tu sei e resta mia.
Incosciamente perchè no pensare anche di metterla incinta. Un disperato e folle tentativo di tenerla in qualche modo legata a lui o al pensiero di lui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Praticamente tutti noi ci costruiamo motivazioni per poter continuare a guardarci allo specchio...
> Il problema è proprio quando queste motivazioni vengono distrutte e si scoperchia il vaso di schifo...
> Io ovviamente posso parlare solo per me e non per lui...il mio vaso di schifo si è scoperchiato qualche tempo dopo e sono crollata, *mi sono rialzata, mi sono "curata" e ho proseguito su nuove basi che sono le mie basi attuali*...


questo è l'importante. Non ti curare di altro. Non hai altro di cui curarti. Non so se mi spiego. E' una merda, lasciatela alle spalle, e... non dargli modo di pensare di non essere una merda, per favore.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ha superato nulla se sta qua a parlarne. Cosa ha superato? Che dici? Che razza di zerbine siete? Ma poi parli tu?


vabbe senti lascia stare va....che quando inizia a fare cosi alla "ndo cojo cojo" non ti si puo leggere...cosa c entro io??
bon ciao...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti c'è proprio un mondo di differenza... a me sembra incredibile anche solo accostarli. E non sono certo tenero verso i traditori seriali.


Molto più di un mondo di differenza secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece l'ho letta proprio come un marcare il territorio
> Io e te non ci vedremo più, ma tu sei e resta mia.
> Incosciamente perchè no pensare anche di metterla incinta. Un disperato e folle tentativo di tenerla in qualche modo legata a lui o al pensiero di lui.


poteva venirle dentro senza stuprarla.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo superato, ma che dici, e vaffanculo dai. Oh, fatevi passare sopra con la macchina, magari.


Senti JB...abbiamo capito come la pensi.
Io ti posso dire che l'ho superata, che non l'ho superata, posso dire quel cazzo che voglio, ma tanto tu hai la tua idea e io ho quello che sento, che per me se permetti è la cosa più importante.
Fidati che quell'episodio, nella mia vita, non è stato quello più grave...e se ho superato cose a mio parere peggiori allora ho superato anche quello...
A quest'ora non avrei nemmeno dovuto essere qui a scrivere e invece ci sono e ti becchi le mie deficientaggini.
Se sembro serafica a volte è perchè sorrido della pochezza dell'essere umano e non è intenzione farmene un carico perchè la pochezza degli altri non mi riguarda.

E come qualcuna ha fatto giustamente notare qualche pagina fa "gli uomini sono cresciuti dalle donne"
Se tuttE noi ci impegnassimo a insegnare ai nostri figli il rispetto verso le donne, se tuttE ci impegnassimo a far capire ai maschietti la parola rispetto, allora sì che il mondo sarebbe un posto più vivibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe senti lascia stare va....che quando inizia a fare cosi alla "ndo cojo cojo" non ti si puo leggere...cosa c entro io??
> bon ciao...


Dai oh.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poteva venirle dentro senza stuprarla.


e la rabbia dove la metti?
L'incazzatura per aver scelto e per dover rinunciare a lei?

p.s. sia chiaro che non sto giustificandolo e che non capisco come lei possa ancora guardarlo in faccia senza riempirlo di calci nelle palle. Frequentarlo ancora per me sminuisce la gravità di quello che lui ha fatto


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io 25, lui aveva da farne 27


Quello che più ghiaccia il sangue nel tuo racconto è la premeditazione. Il "dobbiamo parlare". Il farsi trovare a letto. L'evitare qualsiasi contatto, fisico e visivo. Non è stata una cosa che è montata all'improvviso come spesso accade in questi casi. Mentre tu salivi le scale, lui stava già pensando a cosa fare e a come farlo.

Se una sorella, ma anche una semplice amica, anche a distanza di anni dall'accaduto, mi raccontasse una cosa del genere, io un tipo del genere lo andrei a cercare per poi ridurlo a mangiare per mesi cibi liquidi con una cannuccia.

Sul fatto di continuare a sentirlo alle feste comandate per gli auguri, anche se io a alla ipotetica sorella di cui sopra imporrei di fare come dice JB, e cioè eliminarlo, capisco che vige sempre il concetto: se è così che funziona per te, allora va bene. Noi solo sappiamo cosa sia più funzionale per noi.

Ma per favore non mi si venga a parlare di pianti assolutori, d'incapacità di comunicare, d'incapacità d'intendere e di volere: per spingere un cazzo dentro la figa di una donna che stringe le gambe e piange come una ragazzina chiedendoti di fermarti ci vuole (a) la VOGLIA di farlo (b) la VOGLIA di continuare a farlo (c) la premeditazione a farlo

Edit: Nicka, perdona la crudezza di certe parole, ma penso che in certe situazioni bisogna dare il giusto nome alle cose, comunque se lo ritieni opportuno, posso eufemizzare (esiste euemizzare ? ) certi concetti.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti JB...abbiamo capito come la pensi.
> Io ti posso dire che l'ho superata, che non l'ho superata, posso dire quel cazzo che voglio, ma tanto tu hai la tua idea e io ho quello che sento, che per me se permetti è la cosa più importante.
> *Fidati che quell'episodio, nella mia vita, non è stato quello più grave...e se ho superato cose a mio parere peggiori allora ho superato anche quello...
> *A quest'ora non avrei nemmeno dovuto essere qui a scrivere e invece ci sono e ti becchi le mie deficientaggini.
> ...


Ma che maniera di ragionare sarebbe? Porca puttana eva. E mica uno può fare ste categorizzazioni di gravità alla cazzo di cane, porca puttana. Logico che non ti ha ammazzato un figlio, ma manco t'ha tamponato con la macchinina dell'autoscontro. Dai, vabbè. Cazzo santo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e la rabbia dove la metti?
> L'incazzatura per aver scelto e per dover rinunciare a lei?
> 
> p.s. sia chiaro che non sto giustificandolo e che non capisco come lei possa ancora guardarlo in faccia senza riempirlo di calci nelle palle. Frequentarlo ancora per me sminuisce la gravità di quello che lui ha fatto


Farfie per l'amore di Gesù.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma per favore non mi si venga a parlare di pianti assolutori, d'incapacità di comunicare, d'incapacità d'intendere e di volere: per spingere un cazzo dentro la figa di una donna che stringe le gambe e piange come una ragazzina chiedendoti di fermarti ci vuole (a) la VOGLIA di farlo (b) la VOGLIA di continuare a farlo (c) la premeditazione a farlo


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ma che e'????ma ti pare?
> sacchetto usa e getta??
> JB guarda che mi stai profondamente calando sotto la sottana.....
> ma cacchio....
> ...



Brava. 

Qua dentro spesso abbiamo esempi di persone che sul serio stanno male, e manco se ne rendono conto. JB è UN ESEMPIO tipico di paradosso. Nella storia di Nicka il rapportarsi di JB è tale e quale ad una mancanza di sensibilità, il bello è che in uno dei post jb ha parlato di empatia e Nicka gli ha cortesemente chiesto di non sclerare.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti JB...abbiamo capito come la pensi.
> Io ti posso dire che l'ho superata, che non l'ho superata, posso dire quel cazzo che voglio, ma tanto tu hai la tua idea e io ho quello che sento, che per me se permetti è la cosa più importante.
> Fidati che quell'episodio, nella mia vita, non è stato quello più grave...e se ho superato cose a mio parere peggiori allora ho superato anche quello...
> A quest'ora non avrei nemmeno dovuto essere qui a scrivere e invece ci sono e ti becchi le mie deficientaggini.
> ...


Io credo che qui ci sia uno dei problemi di fondo... bisognerebbe insegnare il rispetto verso gli altri, tout court. La sopraffazione violenta del forte sul debole purtroppo si esplica in mille forme diverse, molto spesso intercambiali.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece l'ho letta proprio come un marcare il territorio
> Io e te non ci vedremo più, ma tu sei e resta mia.
> Incosciamente perchè no pensare anche di metterla incinta. Un *disperato e folle* tentativo di tenerla in qualche modo legata a lui o al pensiero di lui.



Disperato no, folle neppure.
Brutale sì.
Un brutale modo di renderla sua comunque.
Quest' uomo ha premeditato una violenza.
Non ci sono giustificazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Disperato no, folle neppure.
> Brutale sì.
> Un brutale modo di renderla sua comunque.
> *Quest' uomo ha premeditato una violenza.
> Non ci sono giustificazioni*.


sono d'accordo


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io credo che qui ci sia uno dei problemi di fondo... *bisognerebbe insegnare* il rispetto verso gli altri, tout court. La sopraffazione violenta del forte sul debole purtroppo si esplica in mille forme diverse, molto spesso intercambiali.



Puoi insegnare solo alle persone che vogliono imparare.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava.
> 
> Qua dentro spesso abbiamo esempi di persone che sul serio stanno male, e manco se ne rendono conto. JB è UN ESEMPIO tipico di paradosso. Nella storia di Nicka il rapportarsi di JB è tale e quale ad una mancanza di sensibilità, il bello è che in uno dei post jb ha parlato di empatia e Nicka gli ha cortesemente chiesto di non sclerare.


Ma brava che, brava un cazzo. Volevo vedere se uno stronzo t'avesse stuprato la figlia. Pur di darmi contro saresti capace di scrivere che la luna è cubica.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello che più ghiaccia il sangue nel tuo racconto è la premeditazione. Il "dobbiamo parlare". Il farsi trovare a letto. L'evitare qualsiasi contatto, fisico e visivo. Non è stata una cosa che è montata all'improvviso come spesso accade in questi casi. Mentre tu salivi le scale, lui stava già pensando a cosa fare e a come farlo.
> 
> Se una sorella, ma anche una semplice amica, anche a distanza di anni dall'accaduto, mi raccontasse una cosa del genere, io un tipo del genere lo andrei a cercare per poi ridurlo a mangiare per mesi cibi liquidi con una cannuccia.
> 
> ...


No no, aspetta!
Mai detto che era incapace di intendere e di volere!!! Per carità!!
Io non credo nemmeno che siano incapaci di intendere e di volere tutti quelli che fanno passare per infermi di mente!!
No! Non voglio far passare questo! Era ben consapevole e ha fatto quello che voleva fare, senza se e senza ma...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io credo che qui ci sia uno dei problemi di fondo... bisognerebbe insegnare il rispetto verso gli altri, tout court. La sopraffazione violenta del forte sul debole purtroppo si esplica in mille forme diverse, molto spesso intercambiali.


E' chiaro che quella frase è riferita solo ed esclusivamente a frangenti simili! 
Io non faccio nemmeno differenza tra uomini e donne...il rispetto è per le persone a prescindere...
Era un concetto circostanziato!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. Non lo comprendi quello che gli passa per la testa perchè non è umanamente comprensibile.Un essere umano ragiona in termini diversi.Non puoi comprendere il male se il male non è dentro di te, ma bisogna accettare che il male esiste.Come non si può comprendere un pedofilo(non voglio fare analogie con la storia di Nicka) che ti dice che il bambino di 3 anni lo stava provocando. Come fai a comprendere una spiegazione del genere?


Ma lui era capace di intendere e di volere in quel momento. E non credo sia uno stupratore seriale che come un pedofilo deve esser tenuto sotto controllo e curato... Quindi visto che ha usato violenza fisica e morale non verso una sconosciuta ma verso chi in ipotesi deve aver amato... IO soggetto che ha subito le spiegazioni le pretendo nonché scuse ect poi decido cosa fare...denunciare, escludere, allontanarmi...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brava che, brava un cazzo. Volevo vedere se uno stronzo t'avesse stuprato la figlia. Pur di darmi contro saresti capace di scrivere che la luna è cubica.


Ok siccome hai gia due testimonianze di due ragazze che sono state violentate (io e nicka) e tu non sei e non sarai mai donna, non parlare di figlie stuprate, perche anche se ti stuprassero la filgia, la cosa rimane della figlia. se la vede e se la gestisce. la supera se riesce, ci pensa per tutta la vita e ci muore se non ci riesce.....
tu te la devi smettere con questo atteggiamento di rabbia nei confronti di chi non agisce come agiresti tu. non ti fa nemmeno bene alle coronarie, tra l altro..


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e la rabbia dove la metti?
> L'incazzatura per aver scelto e per dover rinunciare a lei?
> 
> p.s. sia chiaro che non sto giustificandolo e che non capisco come lei possa ancora guardarlo in faccia senza riempirlo di calci nelle palle. Frequentarlo ancora per me sminuisce la gravità di quello che lui ha fatto


non decidi e programmi di stuprare una donna perchè sei incazzato con lei o con te stesso. NO. Questo è umanizzare una cosa che umana non è.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ok siccome hai gia due testimonianze di due ragazze che sono state violentate (io e nicka) e tu non sei e non sarai mai donna, non parlare di figlie stuprate, *perche anche se ti stuprassero la filgia, la cosa rimane della figlia. se la vede e se la gestisce. la supera se riesce, ci pensa per tutta la vita e ci muore se non ci riesce.....
> *tu te la devi smettere con questo atteggiamento di rabbia nei confronti di chi non agisce come agiresti tu. non ti fa nemmeno bene alle coronarie, tra l altro..


Minchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lui era capace di intendere e di volere in quel momento. E non credo sia uno stupratore seriale che come un pedofilo deve esser tenuto sotto controllo e curato... Quindi visto che ha usato violenza fisica e morale non verso una sconosciuta ma verso chi in ipotesi deve aver amato... IO soggetto che ha subito le spiegazioni le pretendo nonché scuse ect poi decido cosa fare...denunciare, escludere, allontanarmi...


avevo scritto che non era un'analogia.
Ok, lo scrivo in altra maniera.
Chi stupra ha quel desiderio dentro, che prescinde chi sia la vittima.
Che non ha una motivazione razionale ed accettabile.
Allora se la crea.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia.


no minchia un cazzo....
il tuo ragionamento vale per una ragazzina , non per una donna. a 25 anni sei donna. e mi sembra che Nicka se la sia cavata piuttosto bene...lo sai che ci sono donne che restano marcate a vita e dopo uno stupro non riescono piu ad avere rapporti con uomini? mai piu??
sarebbe stata questa per te la giusta reazione?

parli parli ma che cazzo parli che non sai nulla di nulla di nulla di nulla?

illuminami: quale sarebbe dovuita essere la giusta reazione secondo te? la reazione che non ti facesse dire: deficinte zerbino e tutte le puttanate che hai sparato in preda alle tue manie egomaniache...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Di solito non fantastico nelle risposte, non ipotizzo, stavolta voglio farlo. 

Nicka, credo che tu il tuo passato con quell'uomo non debba scordarlo, nè modificarlo in quello che hai vissuto nei mesi prima dello stupro. 
 quel giorno invece devi avere la capacità di assimilarlo senza il bisogno di perdonarlo ma di trovare quella via che ti tolga quelle responsabilità che probabilmente ti addossi, e probabilmente lo fai per quel ricordo dei mesi o anni del pre stupro. 

Un uomo a volte è talmente meschino che rivolge tutti i suoi problemi su chi in quel momento è di turno nelle sue grinfie. quell'uomo probabilmente ha indossato talmente maschere da risultarsi schifoso a se stesso, e chissà se dietro il suo comportamento non ci siano situazioni che tu non conosci, magari la sua fidanzata che ha scoperto qualcosa, o magari parenti della fidanzata o propri che si sono messi in mezzo e lo hanno massacrato.... Il suo comportamento è inqualificabile e può venire soltanto da un uomo che se si riesce veramente a guardare allo specchio vedrà soltanto un mostro. 

Eri giovane, hai avuto la sfortuna di incontrare una persona apparentemente sana, tu non hai nessuna colpa da addossarti, nè devi cercare chissà quali motivazioni o risposte ai suoi comportamenti. Domande o risposte se le si cercano le si cercano su qualcosa che ha bisogno di domande o risposte, quello che ha fatto quell'uomo è già una risposta di per se. Quell'uomo ha bisogno di farsi curare. Non tu..!


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> illuminami: quale sarebbe dovuita essere la giusta reazione secondo te? la reazione che non ti facesse dire: deficinte zerbino e tutte le puttanate che hai sparato in preda alle tue manie egomaniache...


Prima ci pensavo anch'io.
Le giusta reazione per uno così...
Allotanarlo. Hai voluto umiliarmi, usarmi violenza, usarmi e trattarmi come una cosa?
Tu, tu esci dalla mia vita. Per sempre. 
Questa è almeno un modo per fargli capire che la violenza non paga.
Così sentendolo ancora come amico dopo e dicendogli ti amo dopo lo stupro gli abbiamo proprio fatto intendere il contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no minchia un cazzo....
> il tuo ragionamento vale per una ragazzina , non per una donna. a 25 anni sei donna. e mi sembra che Nicka se la sia cavata piuttosto bene...lo sai che ci sono donne che restano marcate a vita e dopo uno stupro non riescono piu ad avere rapporti con uomini? mai piu??
> sarebbe stata questa per te la giusta reazione?
> 
> ...


Non voglio procurati nocumento. Esco da sto thread.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brava che, brava un cazzo. Volevo vedere se uno stronzo t'avesse stuprato la figlia. Pur di darmi contro saresti capace di scrivere che la luna è cubica.



Poni domande senza senso.

Una mia senza senso? Prova a immaginare almeno dieci uomini neri con un cazzo tipo quello di oscuro incularti a sangue, cosa faresti? ( premesso che tolgo l'opzione che magari ti piace) 

PS: Nicka è tua figlia? 
Sai cosa si nasconde dietro la storia di quel coglione? 
Nicka non ha nessuna colpa nella storia.
Nicka deve soltanto uscirne fuori per come sta facendo, a parere mio con l'opzione che non deve perdonarlo ma scordarlo, farlo diventare un fantasma, perchè per quello che ha fatto è soltanto la parvenza di un uomo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Puoi insegnare solo alle persone che vogliono imparare.


i bambini vogliono tutti imparare... i danni si cominciano a fare ai piccoli, e poi sono quasi sempre irreversibili.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

*un abbraccio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito non fantastico nelle risposte, non ipotizzo, stavolta voglio farlo.
> 
> Nicka, credo che tu il tuo passato con quell'uomo non debba scordarlo, nè modificarlo in quello che hai vissuto nei mesi prima dello stupro.
> quel giorno invece devi avere la capacità di assimilarlo senza il bisogno di perdonarlo ma di trovare quella via che ti tolga quelle responsabilità che probabilmente ti addossi, e probabilmente lo fai per quel ricordo dei mesi o anni del pre stupro.
> ...


No.
Quell'uomo, quell'uomo è meschino. 
Se invece di una donna adulta di 25 anni gli capitava una bambina, lo giustificheremmo ugualmente?
Lui non ha bisogno di alcuna cura: è cattivo e basta.
Ripeto: la violenza l'ha premeditata, almeno da quello che qui è stato raccontato.
L'ha pensata, studiata.
E' cattivo dentro.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito non fantastico nelle risposte, non ipotizzo, stavolta voglio farlo.
> 
> Nicka, credo che tu il tuo passato con quell'uomo non debba scordarlo, nè modificarlo in quello che hai vissuto nei mesi prima dello stupro.
> quel giorno invece devi avere la capacità di assimilarlo senza il bisogno di perdonarlo ma di trovare quella via che ti tolga quelle responsabilità che probabilmente ti addossi, e probabilmente lo fai per quel ricordo dei mesi o anni del pre stupro.
> ...



Grazie per il verde. 

Mi quoto perchè ho a cuore questa storia e qualcuno quotandomi mi fa capire che forse ho ragione e che forse Nicka dovrebbe leggermi seriamente su quello sopra quotato.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non voglio procurati nocumento. Esco da sto thread.


MA PROCURATI UN PO QUEL TI PARE jb.
devi imparare il senso della misura. 

le persone si fanno un culo cosi nella vita per afrrontare i drammi, superare i dolori e nadare avanti. la gente lo fa con l amore e con la convinzione che non tutto e' merda....
ma tu, hai idea di come si affronti una cosa cosi? tu non sai nulla......e invece di cercare di apprezzare che le persone vogliono andare avanti, cerchi di farle sentire una merda perche sono passate oltre.....ma ti rendi conto?
uno dovrebbe sguazzare nella merda di dolore per la vita per farti contento, cosi potresti dire che il dolore e' autentico....perche ci sguazzi ancora....
non e' che una ragazza violentata si alza la mattina e dice: ah bom, tutto passato.....
no.
io il giorno dopo ho fatto 8 docce, ho fatto cose al mio copro che tu nemmeno immagini, per levare la macchia, per levare lo sporco....mi sono scartavetrata .....
ma tu che ne sai....tu e le tue belle parole......
ad averne di ragazze forti come nicka.....davvero...vai in pace bello vai


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Quell'uomo, quell'uomo è meschino.
> Se invece di una donna adulta di 25 anni gli capitava una bambina, lo giustificheremmo ugualmente?
> Lui non ha bisogno di alcuna cura: è cattivo e basta.
> ...


quoto e approvo.

non capisco come si possa anche pensare di trovare una giustificazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avevo scritto che non era un'analogia.
> Ok, lo scrivo in altra maniera.
> Chi stupra ha quel desiderio dentro, che prescinde chi sia la vittima.
> Che non ha una motivazione razionale ed accettabile.
> Allora se la crea.


Dal punto di vista di lui certo che se la crea ma anche quella può esser esplicata


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> i bambini vogliono tutti imparare... i danni si cominciano a fare ai piccoli, e poi sono quasi sempre irreversibili.


I bambini hanno un dna.
Puoi amplificare o sopire certe pulsioni, ma alla fine sono solo nascoste.
Fu un bambino a tirare fuori un coltello con me e a dirmi di tirare giù le mutande.
La cattiveria purtroppo esiste.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ok siccome hai gia due testimonianze di due ragazze che sono state violentate (io e nicka) e tu non sei e non sarai mai donna, non parlare di figlie stuprate, *perche anche se ti stuprassero la filgia, la cosa rimane della figlia. se la vede e se la gestisce. la supera se riesce, ci pensa per tutta la vita e ci muore se non ci riesce.....
> *tu te la devi smettere con questo atteggiamento di rabbia nei confronti di chi non agisce come agiresti tu. non ti fa nemmeno bene alle coronarie, tra l altro..


Scusa Miss ma questo proprio no.
Un dolore simile procurato a un figlio diventa in egual misura un dolore per un genitore.
Che poi per forza di cose deve trovare la forza di uscirne da sola è vero ma io non posso nemmeno immaginare la rabbia che mi monterebbe se qualcuno usasse violenza ai miei figli


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Quell'uomo, quell'uomo è meschino.
> Se invece di una donna adulta di 25 anni gli capitava una bambina, lo giustificheremmo ugualmente?
> Lui non ha bisogno di alcuna cura: è cattivo e basta.
> ...



Minchia..! ma dove hai letto che lo sto giustificando?

Forse perchè ho scritto che deve curarsi?

danny ma che minchia diciiii? Se quell'uomo è veramente una persona malata se non si cura allora si che potrebbe continuare a fare la propria strada...vogliamo questo? vogliamo che dopo Nicka ci sia un'altra?


CAZZOOOO.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Prima ci pensavo anch'io.
> Le giusta reazione per uno così...
> Allotanarlo. Hai voluto umiliarmi, usarmi violenza, usarmi e trattarmi come una cosa?
> Tu, tu esci dalla mia vita. Per sempre.
> ...


Quel ti amo mi è venuto in maniera del tutto irrazionale...prova ne è che non glielo avevo MAI detto...


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> I bambini hanno un dna.
> Puoi amplificare o sopire certe pulsioni, ma alla fine sono solo nascoste.
> Fu un bambino a tirare fuori un coltello con me e a dirmi di tirare giù le mutande.
> La cattiveria purtroppo esiste.


Quindi credi davvero che la cattiveria, quella vera, sia iscritta nel dna? Che sia una caratteristica genetica?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Prima ci pensavo anch'io.
> Le giusta reazione per uno così...
> Allotanarlo. Hai voluto umiliarmi, usarmi violenza, usarmi e trattarmi come una cosa?
> Tu, tu esci dalla mia vita. Per sempre.
> ...


Ho letto adesso.  Ciao. Muorite tutti.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi credi davvero che la cattiveria, quella vera, sia iscritta nel dna? Che sia una caratteristica genetica?



io credo che dipenda molto da cosa noi trasmettiamo. però secondo me ci vuole anche una certa predisposizione


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> MA PROCURATI UN PO QUEL TI PARE jb.
> devi imparare il senso della misura.
> 
> le persone si fanno un culo cosi nella vita per afrrontare i drammi, superare i dolori e nadare avanti. la gente lo fa con l amore e con la convinzione che non tutto e' merda....
> ...



La mia figliolosa..! beddra..!:up:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Miss ma questo proprio no.
> Un dolore simile procurato a un figlio diventa in egual misura un dolore per un genitore.
> Che poi per forza di cose deve trovare la forza di uscirne da sola è vero ma io non posso nemmeno immaginare la rabbia che mi monterebbe se qualcuno usasse violenza ai miei figli


Ma lascia perdere questo Farfalla. una ragazza stuprata non e' un probelma del genitore.....
il dolore immagino sia incommensurabile, certo, chi lo nega, ma non riguarda i genitori....io ai miei non l ho mai detto. devo morire sotto tortura prima di confessargli una cosa del genere....SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE PERCHE NON LI RIGUARDA, mia madre sa solo delle botte che c ho preso,....non sa di nessuna delle due violenze che ho subito...
e non ne ho nemmeno mai parlato alle amiche, a nessuno. e' una cosa mia....
se inziiate a tirare fuori il dolore di una padre o di una madre nmel sapere che la figlia e' stata stuprata uscite fuori tema e alla grande proprio


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quel ti amo mi è venuto in maniera del tutto irrazionale...prova ne è che non glielo avevo MAI detto...



Eh no..! quel ti amo è soltanto una giustificazione a quello che sapevi avevi perso, cioè nulla. E questo purtroppo è difficile da accettare.
D'altronde chi ha sensibilità deve cercarsi una via d'uscita per cercare di stare bene.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi credi davvero che la cattiveria, quella vera, sia iscritta nel dna? Che sia una caratteristica genetica?


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quel ti amo mi è venuto in maniera del tutto* irrazionale.*..prova ne è che non glielo avevo MAI detto...



Comprensibile, perché tu lo provavi.
Indipendentemente dalla violenza subita, questo era quello che tu provavi.
Tu sei stata una persona, una donna vera. Con i suoi sentimenti, reali, tangibili, che non ha mai smesso di provare.
La violenza non li blocca.
Ed è facile neppure accorgersi per questo della violenza subita.
Perché tu in quella persona vedevi l'oggetto del tuo amore.
Come puoi pensare di donare amore e di ricevere violenza? Come puoi credere che possa accadere?
Non è una cosa facile da accettare. Non è una cosa facile da superare.
Ti resta dentro.
E allora è più semplice metabolizzarla pensando che in fin dei conti lui ti è amico, che non è così cattivo, in fondo.
Un modo per superare il trauma, e ti capisco.
Perché di violenze ne abbiamo subito tutti, in qualche modo.
E il carnefice lo si cerca di sublimare dandogli un'immagine meno terrificante.
Quella di un amico, magari.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che dipenda molto da cosa noi trasmettiamo. però secondo me ci vuole anche una certa predisposizione


mah... una certa predisposizione magari si, ma sono convinto che se per ipotesi un Totò Riina fosse stato preso alla nascita, allontanato e dato in adozione ad una coppia che lo avesse educato in un ambiente favorevole, lontanissimo dai "valori" in cui era immerso e che gli sono stati insegnati, sarebbe diventato una persona profondamente diversa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quel ti amo mi è venuto in maniera del tutto irrazionale...prova ne è che non glielo avevo MAI detto...


ma non ti devi giustificare.
io quel 'ti amo' lo capisco benissimo.
era un dirgli 'ma sono io, ma hai fatto questo a me, ma io esisto e ho dei sentimenti'
è una reazione assolutamente comprensibile di fronte alla bestialità che non potevi comprendere.
Hai contrapposto la tua umanità alla sua scelleratezza.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito non fantastico nelle risposte, non ipotizzo, stavolta voglio farlo.
> 
> Nicka, credo che tu il tuo passato con quell'uomo non debba scordarlo, nè modificarlo in quello che hai vissuto nei mesi prima dello stupro.
> quel giorno invece devi avere la capacità di assimilarlo senza il bisogno di perdonarlo ma di trovare quella via che ti tolga quelle responsabilità che probabilmente ti addossi, e probabilmente lo fai per quel ricordo dei mesi o anni del pre stupro.
> ...


Grazie Ultimo...
C'è solo una cosa che voglio sia ben chiara da parte mia...
La mia serenità ATTUALE (lo ripeto che è attuale, perchè se no pare davvero che mi sono svegliata il giorno dopo ed ero allegra e saltellante) deriva dal fatto che non mi sono MAI addossata una colpa non mia.
Non mi sono mai sentita responsabile di quel giorno...
Se solo avessi pensato che in qualche modo era colpa mia (come accade a molte donne vittime di violenze varie) non ne sarei mai uscita.
Ho voluto condividere una cosa ben sapendo che molte donne l'hanno vissuta in prima persona, vedo che Miss ha avuto un'esperienza che ci si avvicina, anzi la sua è stata più pesante...
E l'ho fatto per dare un messaggio, ovvero che anche questo tradimento si può superare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Miss ma questo proprio no.
> Un dolore simile procurato a un figlio diventa in egual misura un dolore per un genitore.
> Che poi per forza di cose deve trovare la forza di uscirne da sola è vero ma io non posso nemmeno immaginare la rabbia che mi monterebbe se qualcuno usasse violenza ai miei figli


quoto


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah... una certa predisposizione magari si, ma sono convinto che se per ipotesi un Totò Riina fosse stato preso alla nascita, allontanato e dato in adozione ad una coppia che lo avesse educato in un ambiente favorevole, lontanissimo dai "valori" in cui era immerso e che gli sono stati insegnati, sarebbe diventato una persona profondamente diversa.



:up:


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi credi davvero che la cattiveria, quella vera, sia iscritta nel dna? Che sia una caratteristica genetica?



E' una componente caratteriale.
E come componente caratteriale... è nel dna.
Questo non significa che automaticamente un figlio di assassini diventi assassino.
Il rimescolamento genetico evita certe facili associazioni.
Ma il carattere è predeterminato.
Lo comprendi quando hai figli e osservi quelli degli altri.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah... una certa predisposizione magari si, ma sono convinto che se per ipotesi un Totò Riina fosse stato preso alla nascita, allontanato e dato in adozione ad una coppia che lo avesse educato in un ambiente favorevole, lontanissimo dai "valori" in cui era immerso e che gli sono stati insegnati, sarebbe diventato una persona profondamente diversa.


Sicuramente. 
Ma non sarebbe mai stato un "buono".


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere questo Farfalla. una ragazza stuprata non e' un probelma del genitore.....
> il dolore immagino sia incommensurabile, certo, chi lo nega, ma non riguarda i genitori....io ai miei non l ho mai detto. devo morire sotto tortura prima di confessargli una cosa del genere....*SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE PERCHE NON LI RIGUARDA,* mia madre sa solo delle botte che c ho preso,....non sa di nessuna delle due violenze che ho subito...
> e non ne ho nemmeno mai parlato alle amiche, a nessuno. e' una cosa mia....
> se inziiate a tirare fuori il dolore di una padre o di una madre nmel sapere che la figlia e' stata stuprata uscite fuori tema e alla grande proprio


sinceramente mi auguro che i miei figli non pensino mai una cosa come questa perchè mi ferirebbe e mi metterei immediatamente in discussione su che tipo di genitore sono stato
Mi spiace per le esperienze che hai dovuto subire ma mi spiace soprattutto che in un momento di difficoltà così forte tu non abbia pensato di rivolgerti immediatamente ai tuoi genitori, io lo avrei fatto (credo che non dipenda purtroppo da te)


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non ti devi giustificare.
> io quel 'ti amo' lo capisco benissimo.
> era un dirgli 'ma sono io, ma hai fatto questo a me, ma io esisto e ho dei sentimenti'
> è una reazione assolutamente comprensibile di fronte alla bestialità che non potevi comprendere.
> Hai contrapposto la tua umanità alla sua scelleratezza.


Ecco, l'hai spiegato decisamente meglio di me!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie Ultimo...
> C'è solo una cosa che voglio sia ben chiara da parte mia...
> La mia serenità ATTUALE (lo ripeto che è attuale, perchè se no pare davvero che mi sono svegliata il giorno dopo ed ero allegra e saltellante) deriva dal fatto che non mi sono MAI addossata una colpa non mia.
> Non mi sono mai sentita responsabile di quel giorno...
> ...



:abbraccio:

I miei emboli sono dati da quello che scrivono alcune persone. 

Quasi quasi ti consiglierei di chiudere il treddì o di leggere soltanto Sbriciolata è la mia figliolosa beddra.

aspetto rossi.....:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *E' una componente caratteriale.*
> E come componente caratteriale... è nel dna.
> Questo non significa che automaticamente un figlio di assassini diventi assassino.
> Il rimescolamento genetico evita certe facili associazioni.
> ...


per come la vedo, la cattiveria vera non è una componente caratteriale... mi pare un'assurdità. Che si nasca con un carattere più aperto, giocoso, oppure chiuso, scorbutico, introverso, è una cosa. Non lo vedi solo nei figli, pure in una cucciolata di animali.
Ma dire che si nasce cattivi, è un'altra cosa. L'ambiente è fondamentale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia..! ma dove hai letto che lo sto giustificando?
> 
> Forse perchè ho scritto che deve curarsi?
> 
> ...


con 'persona malata', putroppo, spesso si confondono le acque.
Una persona malata è vittima della malattia, appunto.
Non ha responsabilità.
andiamoci piano nel dire che chi commette stupro è malato, anche per rispetto di chi DAVVERO ha una patologia psichiatrica.
C'è un motivo per il quale agli stupratori viene comminato il carcere e non l'ospedale psichiatrico, se non in rarissimi casi.
Il male esiste, la cattiveria esiste. Prova a pensarci.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Ma non sarebbe mai stato un "buono".


ma nemmeno un "cattivo".


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> sinceramente mi auguro che i miei figli non pensino mai una cosa come questa perchè mi ferirebbe e mi metterei immediatamente in discussione su che tipo di genitore sono stato
> Mi spiace per le esperienze che hai dovuto subire ma mi spiace soprattutto che in un momento di difficoltà così forte tu non abbia pensato di rivolgerti immediatamente ai tuoi genitori, io lo avrei fatto (credo che non dipenda purtroppo da te)


Nemmeno io ho detto niente...
Ho avuto la presunzione di pensare di potermela cavare da sola...
Lo avrei detto se fosse stato uno sconosciuto, questo sì.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia..! ma dove hai letto che lo sto giustificando?
> 
> Forse perchè ho scritto che deve curarsi?
> 
> ...


Perché dovrebbe essere una persona malata?
E' questo il punto.
La cattiveria non è una malattia.
E non si cura.
Di persone cattive ne ho conosciute nella mia vita.
Hai presente vivere nelle case popolari tra mafiosi?
Di violenze ne ho viste abbastanza.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con 'persona malata', putroppo, spesso si confondono le acque.
> Una persona malata è vittima della malattia, appunto.
> Non ha responsabilità.
> andiamoci piano nel dire che chi commette stupro è malato, anche per rispetto di chi DAVVERO ha una patologia psichiatrica.
> ...



quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho detto niente...
> Ho avuto la presunzione di pensare di potermela cavare da sola...
> *Lo avrei detto se fosse stato uno sconosciuto, questo sì*.


eh. Ma lui probabilmente l'aveva valutato.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho detto niente...
> Ho avuto la presunzione di pensare di potermela cavare da sola...
> *Lo avrei detto se fosse stato uno sconosciuto, questo sì*.


L'hai protetto....Razionalmente non lo capisco, emotivamente ci posso provare


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti JB...abbiamo capito come la pensi.
> Io ti posso dire che l'ho superata, che non l'ho superata, posso dire quel cazzo che voglio, ma tanto tu hai la tua idea e io ho quello che sento, che per me se permetti è la cosa più importante.
> Fidati che quell'episodio, nella mia vita, non è stato quello più grave...e se ho superato cose a mio parere peggiori allora ho superato anche quello...
> A quest'ora non avrei nemmeno dovuto essere qui a scrivere e invece ci sono e ti becchi le mie deficientaggini.
> ...


Ok ma magari per non sembrare di parte e non per il tuo caso, il mio abbraccio forte è ancora valido , forse sarebbe utile insegnare il significato della parola rispetto verso tutti ... è una medaglia dalle due facce


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con 'persona malata', putroppo, spesso si confondono le acque.
> Una persona malata è vittima della malattia, appunto.
> Non ha responsabilità.
> andiamoci piano nel dire che chi commette stupro è malato, anche per rispetto di chi DAVVERO ha una patologia psichiatrica.
> ...



Si è vero hai ragione. 

Ciò però non toglie il succo del discorso che era un altro. O un disturbo o cattiveria che sia non cambia il senso del mio discorso.

mi scuso se ho offeso involontariamente.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ok ma magari per non sembrare di parte e non per il tuo caso, il mio abbraccio forte è ancora valido , forse sarebbe utile insegnare il significato della parola rispetto verso tutti ... è una medaglia dalle due facce


Sì, l'ho specificato qualche risposta più avanti...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché dovrebbe essere una persona malata?
> E' questo il punto.
> La cattiveria non è una malattia.
> E non si cura.
> ...



Si danny, Sbri mi ha fatto capire, leggiti la risposta che le diedi.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma nemmeno un "cattivo".


sarebbe stato sicuramente "diverso"


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per come la vedo, la cattiveria vera non è una componente caratteriale... mi pare un'assurdità. Che si nasca con un carattere più aperto, giocoso, oppure chiuso, scorbutico, introverso, è una cosa. Non lo vedi solo nei figli, pure in una cucciolata di animali.
> Ma dire che si nasce cattivi, è un'altra cosa. *L'ambiente è fondamentale*.


E' una parte della nostra crescita.
Io sono cresciuto in un ambiente di merda.
Tra mafiosi drogati e assassini (anche questo), ma sono un buono.
Ho subito violenza, ma non l'ho imparata.
Io sono così. Da adulto, consapevole, dopo aver superato i miei traumi, il mio carattere è uscito fuori.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma nemmeno un "cattivo".


Uhm... secondo me sì.
Magari sarebbe stato lo stronzo che tiranneggia sui dipendenti, o il marito che picchia la moglie.
Altre forme di violenza.
Ma mai uno profondamente diverso nell'animo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si è vero hai ragione.
> 
> Ciò però non toglie il succo del discorso che era un altro. O un disturbo o cattiveria che sia non cambia il senso del mio discorso.
> 
> mi scuso se ho offeso involontariamente.


ma no, non volevo dire che hai offeso. Voglio dire che, purtroppo, quando il male lo incontri e lo guardi negli occhi, impari che esiste. Che non lo puoi capire. Gli dai delle definizioni: sociopatico, dissociato e non so che altro ... retaggio dell'illuminismo.
Che ha voluto razionalizzare anche l'irrazionale, il selvaggio.
Ma quando guardi la belva negli occhi, la riconosci per quello che è: una belva.
Brutto, bruttissimo da dire e da accettare.
Ma per la mia esperienza personale, tra quello sguardo e quello di una belva affamata, non c'è differenza.
Niente di umano.
A me è andata bene, due volte, sono riuscita a scappare.
E questi erano figli di qualcuno, fratelli di qualcun altro, eh?Magari pure fidanzati a qualcuna. Mica piovuti giù dal cielo.
Credi che le loro famiglie, i loro amici, la fidanzata sapessero che belve erano? Probabilmente no.


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

*sinceramente*

che il motivo per cui un uomo stupra una donna sia cattiveria, pazzia, raptus, modelli educativi negativi, a me interessa veramente poco nel momento in cui il corpo di una donna, e non solo quello, viene abusato contro la sua volontà, soprattutto da un uomo di cui lei comunque si è fidata... c'è anche l'inganno...


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah... una certa predisposizione magari si, ma sono convinto che se per ipotesi un Totò Riina fosse stato preso alla nascita, allontanato e dato in adozione ad una coppia che lo avesse educato in un ambiente favorevole, lontanissimo dai "valori" in cui era immerso e che gli sono stati insegnati, sarebbe diventato una persona profondamente diversa.


Ni.

Nel senso di: vero ma non assoluto.

Qualche anno in strada l'ho vissuto, e ho visto uomini che non avrebbero esitato a prenderti a schiaffi per una parola fuori posto o una semplice occhiata di sbieco, prendersi pizze in faccia e oggetti contundenti lanciati da donne senza nemmeno provare ad alzare un dito per difendersi.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' una parte della nostra crescita.
> Io sono cresciuto in un ambiente di merda.
> Tra mafiosi drogati e assassini (anche questo), ma sono un buono.
> Ho subito violenza, ma non l'ho imparata.
> Io sono così. Da adulto, consapevole, dopo aver superato i miei traumi, il mio carattere è uscito fuori.


aspetta però... con gli esempi diretti e con l'educazione in famiglia cosa ti hanno insegnato? Che valori hai vissuto da bimbo? La strada è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ni.
> 
> Nel senso di: vero ma non assoluto.
> 
> Qualche anno in strada l'ho vissuto, e ho visto uomini che non avrebbero esitato a prenderti a schiaffi per una parola fuori posto o una semplice occhiata di sbieco, prendersi pizze in faccia e oggetti contundenti lanciati da donne senza nemmeno provare ad alzare un dito per difendersi.


ci sarà pure l'eccezione e il bambino che nasce bacato... ma credo che la stragrande maggioranza delle volte la cattiveria si "impara", non ci si nasce.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ci sarà pure l'eccezione e il bambino che nasce bacato... ma credo che la stragrande maggioranza delle volte la cattiveria si "impara", non ci si nasce.


Per me andrebbe scisso il violento dallo stupratore. Non necessariamente il primo è (o può diventare) anche il secondo.

Non a caso, leggenda metropolitana vuole, che nelle carceri gli stupratori, per non parlare dei pedofili, siano quelli che se la passano peggio.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, non volevo dire che hai offeso. Voglio dire che, purtroppo, quando il male lo incontri e lo guardi negli occhi, impari che esiste. Che non lo puoi capire. Gli dai delle definizioni: sociopatico, dissociato e non so che altro ... retaggio dell'illuminismo.
> Che ha voluto razionalizzare anche l'irrazionale, il selvaggio.
> Ma quando guardi la belva negli occhi, la riconosci per quello che è: una belva.
> Brutto, bruttissimo da dire e da accettare.
> ...



:smile:


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo stesso nodo importante è il non dimenticare. Con il mio averlo perdonato non ho accantonato quello che è successo, anzi. Fatto sta che ho riportato qui la mia storia, perchè indubbiamente è una cosa che non dimenticherò mai e che è parte di me. Questo mi ha portato a vivere con grosse difficoltà l'intimità con un uomo, ne avevo paura.
> Non è che mi sono svegliata il giorno dopo e le cose erano sistemate, ho sofferto a lungo di questo, ho lavorato su me stessa "ri-violentandomi" per trovare un mio equilibrio. Ho avuto strascichi fisici e mentali per diverso tempo (con fisici intendo difficoltà a vivere il sesso, non mi ha picchiata o chissà cosa)
> Non mi sono voluta giustificare un sentimento, quello c'era e c'era sempre stato. Il mio sentimento non dipendeva da lui, ma da me.
> La razionalità non è una mia difesa, lo sarebbe stata se io non lo fossi mai stata razionale...invece è una mia caratteristica. Sono una persona decisamente ferma e riflessiva, uno dei pochi motti di irrazionalità è stata la mia reazione immediata. Se quello era il suo modo di chiudere il mio è stato quello di dirgli cose che in anni e anni non gli avevo detto...
> ...


Cara, lo conosci tu, io penso si vergogni e sia conscio che gli hai evitato la galera. 

Io al suo posto vivrei nel terrore. 

Hai presente cosa rischia?

Se lo sapesse la Moglie? 

La famiglia.

perderebbe tutto. Lavoro casa affetti. Tutto.

vuoi che non se ne renda conto?

Capisco la tua scelta ma da li ad essere anche solo poco amici ce ne passa. 

Anche xche' x pensarci il meno possibile il lo vorrei vivesse a mille km da me.

Non ha alibi di nessuna sorta. 
Non era sposato. Poteva seglierti.  Non ti amava. Che difficoltà aveva a dirti basta?

Mi ricorda Parolisi. 

Fortunatamente nel dramma sei qui.

ma lo considero un uomo pericoloso.  Da evitare se non da denunciare da te.


----------



## georgemary (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non voglio procurati nocumento. Esco da sto thread.


scelta giusta!
Non si può dare addosso così a questa ragazza!
C'è modo e modo di dire le cose!


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, lo conosci tu, io penso si vergogni e sia conscio che gli hai evitato la galera.
> 
> Io al suo posto vivrei nel terrore.
> 
> ...


Perdonate ma io quest'assolutismo sulle scelte fatte da Nicka non lo capisco.

Punto primo: questa è una delle cose per cui devi passare (ovviamente si spera di no) prima di poter affermare come ci si DEVE comportare. Magari Nicka fino ad un minuto prima la pensava allo stesso modo, alla fine invece gli ha detto quello che gli ha detto.

Punto secondo, e forse il più importante: mi sembra che questa ragazza sia qui a scriverne serenamente affermando di aver superato la cosa. E quindi, quale che fosse il suo modo di affrontare la cosa, HA FUNZIONATO, ed è questa la cosa fondamentale.


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

non ho letto tutto, perché con alcune cose, ho proprio una difficoltà enorme. 
Non ha importanza chi sia, e chi non sia ... l'atto stesso dice chi è e cosa è. 
Da denunciare e tenerselo il più possibile lontano ... altro che lacrime ... 

Ma porca la miseria ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perdonate ma io quest'assolutismo sulle scelte fatte da Nicka non lo capisco.
> 
> Punto primo: questa è una delle cose per cui devi passare (ovviamente si spera di no) prima di poter affermare come ci si DEVE comportare. Magari Nicka fino ad un minuto prima la pensava allo stesso modo, alla fine invece gli ha detto quello che gli ha detto.
> 
> Punto secondo, e forse il più importante: mi sembra che questa ragazza sia qui a scriverne serenamente affermando di aver superato la cosa. *E quindi, quale che fosse il suo modo di affrontare la cosa, HA FUNZIONATO, ed è questa la cosa fondamentale*.


sono d'accordo nello specifico. Non tutte hanno però la sua forza d'animo, credo che il messaggio di denunciare e farsi aiutare sia genericamente il più corretto.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo nello specifico. Non tutte hanno però la sua forza d'animo, credo che il messaggio di denunciare e farsi aiutare sia genericamente il più corretto.


Come al solito la pensiamo nella misma manera


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo nello specifico. Non tutte hanno però la sua forza d'animo, credo che il messaggio di denunciare e farsi aiutare sia genericamente il più corretto.


perche? perche una persona da sola non ce la puo fare?
si puo superare da soli il tradimento, si puo superare da soli la morte di una persona cara, ma non si puo superare da soli una violenza....
non capisco.....io come nicka a distanza di anni mi rendo conto di aver dovuto affrontare cose ben peggiori degli stupri....
esistono cose ben peggiori dello stupro....


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo nello specifico. Non tutte hanno però la sua forza d'animo, credo che il messaggio di denunciare e farsi aiutare sia genericamente il più corretto.


Che fondamentalmente è la cosa che ho sempre pensato anche io eh...
Fino all'attimo prima la pensavo così e fin dall'attimo successivo ho continuato a pensarla allo stesso modo...

Poi è chiaro che ognuno ha il suo vissuto e forse nel mio caso specifico quello che andava fatto era quello che ho fatto...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Come al solito la pensiamo nella misma manera


IO NON VOGLIO CHE UTENTI POSSANO PENSARLA NELLA STESSA MANIERA.NON RISPONDO DI ME SE RISUCCEDE.


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Posso dire una cazzata?


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*sI*



wolf ha detto:


> Posso dire una cazzata?


Ancora un'altra?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che fondamentalmente è la cosa che ho sempre pensato anche io eh...
> Fino all'attimo prima la pensavo così e fin dall'attimo successivo ho continuato a pensarla allo stesso modo...
> 
> Poi è chiaro che ognuno ha il suo vissuto e forse nel mio caso specifico quello che andava fatto era quello che ho fatto...



:up:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Posso dire una cazzata?


Dilla! Il thread è mio!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ci sarà pure l'eccezione e il bambino che nasce bacato... ma credo che la stragrande maggioranza delle volte la cattiveria si "impara", non ci si nasce.


Tu non impari la cattiveria e neppure la violenza.
Quella ce l'hai dentro oppure no.
Puoi fare degli errori dovuti all'ambiente: io ho rubato e fatto degli atti vandalici, a seguire il gruppo, da ragazzo.
I valori etici erano infinitamente bassi.
Ma non ho mai alzato le mani su nessuno.
Non ne ho l'indole, anche se ho dovuto sviluppare le capacità.
Anni fa praticavo parecchie diverse arti marziali. Un mio insegnante mi aveva preso per allenarsi e soprattutto verificare tecniche di difesa dall'assalto con la pistola e il coltello. Questo per tenere un corso poi alle forze dell'ordine. Giustificò la mia scelta per il "fisico" e il mio carattere. Non voleva formare a certe pratiche uno che l'avrebbe utilizzate male. Io per lui ero uno "buono". Altri che aveva nel corso, no. Giudicava pericoloso condividere con loro certe tecniche. I cattivi io li ho conosciuti: non solo nell'ambiente degradato delle periferie di Milano.
Alle medie... un amico benestante con la passione delle armi.
Eravamo amici... lui amava sparare agli animali con la scusa della caccia. io ragazzino non davo peso alla cosa, lui con me era amico. Fino a quando non ho scoperto alcune cose che mi palesarono quanto fosse stato stronzo con me. Quello era cattivo dentro: la sua sensibilità nei confronti degli animali che uccideva era pari a quella verso di me che gli ero amico e mi ero illuso lo fosse anche lui nei miei confronti. Con me, dopo, aveva chiuso.
Ma di stronzi, cattivi dentro, ne ho trovati un po' ovunque.
Certo che conta l'ambiente... perché uno cattivo cambia faccia, ma non indole, se lo trovi in parrocchia, o nel centro sociale, o tra le famiglie bene cittadine, o tra i mafiosi del quartiere popolare.
Tutti ambienti che ho frequentato. 
Come in "Sliding doors"... cambiano le storie, ma alla fine la persona se cattiva è cattiva rimane. Magari si nasconde meglio, non diventa un Totò Riina ma il vicino di casa che gode nel graffiarti la tua macchina che ti sei appena comprato.


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora un'altra?


Una più una meno ... oramai vi sarete abituati ... allora posso?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Posso dire una cazzata?


Vai, tanto, una più una meno 










Certi assist non possono non essere finalizzati


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Tu non impari la cattiveria e neppure la violenza.*
> Quella ce l'hai dentro oppure no.
> Puoi fare degli errori dovuti all'ambiente: io ho rubato e fatto degli atti vandalici, a seguire il gruppo, da ragazzo.
> I valori etici erano infinitamente bassi.
> ...


certo che si impara la violenza...eccome


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me andrebbe scisso il violento dallo stupratore. Non necessariamente il primo è (o può diventare) anche il secondo.
> 
> *Non a caso, leggenda metropolitana vuole, che nelle carceri gli stupratori, per non parlare dei pedofili, siano quelli che se la passano peggio*.


quello è un "codice d'onore"  ridicolo... magari un pluriomicida giudica una merda lo stupratore, non rendendosi conto di che cazzo d'uomo è lui.


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perdonate ma io quest'assolutismo sulle scelte fatte da Nicka non lo capisco.
> 
> Punto primo: questa è una delle cose per cui devi passare (ovviamente si spera di no) prima di poter affermare come ci si DEVE comportare. Magari Nicka fino ad un minuto prima la pensava allo stesso modo, alla fine invece gli ha detto quello che gli ha detto.
> 
> Punto secondo, e forse il più importante: mi sembra che questa ragazza sia qui a scriverne serenamente affermando di aver superato la cosa. E quindi, quale che fosse il suo modo di affrontare la cosa, HA FUNZIONATO, ed è questa la cosa fondamentale.


Premesso che non è nel mio stile imporre niente a nessuno io dubito abbia davvero superato  un trauma simile.

esco pure io visto che anche essendo educati si viene fraintesi


Forse ragiono da madre e mai mai mai vorrei che una delle mie figlie bevesse anche solo un caffè con chi l'ha violentata.


----------



## Flavia (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche? perche una persona da sola non ce la puo fare?
> si puo superare da soli il tradimento, si puo superare da soli la morte di una persona cara, ma non si puo superare da soli una violenza....
> non capisco.....io come nicka a distanza di anni mi rendo conto di aver dovuto affrontare cose ben peggiori degli stupri....
> esistono cose ben peggiori dello stupro....


sei una gran donna
ma non tutti possiedono
il tuo coraggio e la tua forza
per molte donne, troppe
la violenza subita è equivalsa
all'uccisione della propria anima
ed è una tragedia morire dentro
quando si è ancora vivi
i


----------



## Flavia (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me andrebbe scisso il violento dallo stupratore. Non necessariamente il primo è (o può diventare) anche il secondo.
> 
> Non a caso, leggenda metropolitana vuole, che nelle carceri gli stupratori, per non parlare dei pedofili, siano quelli che se la passano peggio.


non è una leggenda metropolitano
nelle carceri esistono
le sezioni per reati sessuali


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sei una gran donna
> ma non tutti possiedono
> il tuo coraggio e la tua forza
> per molte donne, troppe
> ...


una mini-donna 
grazie
sono consapevolissima di questo....e spero per loro che ricevano tutto l aiuto di cui hanno bisogno....davvero.
io sono la prima a chiedere aiuto quando da sola non ce l faccio...
ma non voglio nemmeno sentirmi disagaiat o che in relata non ho superato nulla solo perche invece ce la faccio da sola...tutto qui....


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quello è un "codice d'onore"  ridicolo... magari un pluriomicida giudica una merda lo stupratore, non rendendosi conto di che cazzo d'uomo è lui.


Voglio solo dire che per me sono due "cose" ben distinte. 

Tanto per fare un esempio recente:

Genny a Carogna lo riconosci subito.
Uno stupratore no, e infatti accade anche che te lo sposi o ti ci fidanzi.


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dilla! Il thread è mio!!!:mrgreen:


Ottenuta l'autorizzazione. Oscuro tiè!!!

Hai mai vagamente pensato che il suo atto possa essere stato pensato per "farsi veramente odiare"?
Per chiudere malamente ma definitivamente una storia senza più possibilità di ripensamenti?
Che tra il parlare ... abbia scelto quel modo che pure a lui magari appariva "straziante"?
Boh il tuo far menzione dei suoi occhi ... e solo tu puoi sapere ciò che hai visto ... mi ha fatto pensare come pure le tue parole sulla vicenda.

Che dici ... cazzata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche? perche una persona da sola non ce la puo fare?
> si puo superare da soli il tradimento, si puo superare da soli la morte di una persona cara, ma non si puo superare da soli una violenza....
> non capisco.....io come nicka a distanza di anni mi rendo conto di aver dovuto affrontare cose ben peggiori degli stupri....
> esistono cose ben peggiori dello stupro....


Caciottina, ci sono donne che non riescono più a farsi toccare da un uomo.
Una mia amica non riusciva più a lavarsi, l'abbiamo lavata noi per giorni.
C'è chi compie autolesionismo dopo.
Non c'è da vergognarsi a chiedere aiuto.
Tu, se ti piglia sotto una macchina, che fai?
Vai all'ospedare o fai come Rambo e ti ricuci da sola?
E denunciare serve.
Chi stupra deve essere conosciuto per quello che ha fatto, deve pagare, deve sapere che non la farà franca, deve avere paura di rifarlo.
Ma capisco benissimo chi non ce la fa, specie se si trova da sola.
La mia amica non ebbe la forza, sapeva nomi e cognomi.
Quelli(4) che la stuprarono ne stuprarono altre, sicuramente due, si vantavano pure, fino al bel giorno in cui una li denunciò e finirono in galera.
A loro passò la voglia, sono usciti, non l'hanno più rifatto.
Finchè la fanno franca, spesso, ci riprovano.


----------



## Flavia (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> una mini-donna
> grazie
> sono consapevolissima di questo....e spero per loro che ricevano tutto l aiuto di cui hanno bisogno....davvero.
> io sono la prima a chiedere aiuto quando da sola non ce l faccio...
> ma non voglio nemmeno sentirmi disagaiat o che in relata non ho superato nulla solo perche invece ce la faccio da sola...tutto qui....


sei una grande-mini-donna allora:mrgreen:
sono cose che segnano, 
ci vuole tanta forza e coraggio
anche per chiedere aiuto
per superare la propria 
ignoranza-paura-vergogna


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Tu non impari la cattiveria e neppure la violenza.
> Quella ce l'hai dentro oppure no.
> Puoi fare degli errori dovuti all'ambiente: io ho rubato e fatto degli atti vandalici, a seguire il gruppo, da ragazzo.
> I valori etici erano infinitamente bassi.
> ...


Insomma.Io sono nato e cresciuto in un quartiere sano,confinante con altri quartieri meno sani....!Non credo si nasce cattivi,ma con una determinata predisposizione alla cattiveria.Mi è capitato di trovarmi in mezzo a litigi e risse,mi sono fatto anche una buona fama per motivi che non posso spiegare,ma crescendo ho avuto il privilegio di conoscere veramente persone cattive,e ho capito che avevano una marcia in più.La cattiveria conta,io ho visto e conosciuto un uomo che non aveva paura di nulla,non si può competere con persone così,riusciva stendere chiunque,solo contro tre o quattro,era lo stesso.Tutti abbiamo una coscienza,lui ne era privo,pugile talentuoso,cattiveria da strada,ti stendeva e ti finiva,puoi fare tutte le arti marziali che vuoi,se non hai una determinata cattiveria dentro non vai da nessuna parte in certi ambienti....!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caciottina, ci sono donne che non riescono più a farsi toccare da un uomo.
> Una mia amica non riusciva più a lavarsi, l'abbiamo lavata noi per giorni.
> C'è chi compie autolesionismo dopo.
> Non c'è da vergognarsi a chiedere aiuto.
> ...



lo so bene, lo dicevo prima a JB ....io davvero ho usato la cartavetrata sfregiandomi le gambe....poi non so nemmeno perche...volevo solo farlo....il male fisico superava decisamente quello interiore, e in piu penso che volessi eliminare proprio ogni traccia....e il sapone evidentemente non bastava ....
ma tu se un po mi conosci sai che sono la prima a chiedere aiuto....e lo faccio anche per le cazzatine.....
ci sono cose che invece (e qui e' soggettiva la cosa) che io ho pensato e vuoluto risolvere da sola....
non mi vergognavo mica, non mi sono mai vergonata ne sentita in colpa per quello che mi era successo.....

non voglio che si metta in dubbio la forza d animo di alcune donne e il superamento autodidatta di certe cose.,...
non epnso che Nicka avrebbe problemi a dire: non l ho superata,..,

per cui non caspico davvero questo (non tuo) volerle mettere in testa che in realta non ha superato nulla.....


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Premesso che non è nel mio stile imporre niente a nessuno io dubito abbia davvero superato  un trauma simile.
> 
> esco pure io visto che anche essendo educati si viene fraintesi
> 
> ...


Se io fossi madre e mi figlia mi raccontasse una cosa del genere non troverei alcun tipo di giustificazione...lo andrei a prendere in capo al mondo e gli farei passare la voglia di vivere...mi dovrebbe supplicare di ammazzarlo...

Ma questa cosa è successa a me, non a mia figlia, non a una amica, non a mia madre...
E' successa a me e me la sono gestita io...
Sbagliando? Facendo bene?
Credo che l'importante sia il risultato...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se io fossi madre e mi figlia mi raccontasse una cosa del genere non troverei alcun tipo di giustificazione...lo andrei a prendere in capo al mondo e gli farei passare la voglia di vivere...mi dovrebbe supplicare di ammazzarlo...
> 
> Ma questa cosa è successa a me, non a mia figlia, non a una amica, non a mia madre...
> E' successa a me e me la sono gestita io...
> ...



:up:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ottenuta l'autorizzazione. Oscuro tiè!!!
> 
> Hai mai vagamente pensato che il suo atto possa essere stato pensato per "farsi veramente odiare"?
> Per chiudere malamente ma definitivamente una storia senza più possibilità di ripensamenti?
> ...


Vedi, questa si rischia di leggerla come una giustificazione, ma è esattamente il modo in cui l'ho vissuta...

E' chiaro che nei fatti quello che è subito è stata violenza, per carità...ma davvero bisogna "subirla" per capire quante sfumature ci possano essere anche in queste cose...


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

:up:





Nicka ha detto:


> Se io fossi madre e mi figlia mi raccontasse una cosa del genere non troverei alcun tipo di giustificazione...lo andrei a prendere in capo al mondo e gli farei passare la voglia di vivere...mi dovrebbe supplicare di ammazzarlo...
> 
> Ma questa cosa è successa a me, non a mia figlia, non a una amica, non a mia madre...
> E' successa a me e me la sono gestita io...
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.Io sono nato e cresciuto in un quartiere sano,confinante con altri quartieri meno sani....!Non credo si nasce cattivi,ma con una determinata predisposizione alla cattiveria.Mi è capitato di trovarmi in mezzo a litigi e risse,mi sono fatto anche una buona fama per motivi che non posso spiegare,ma crescendo ho avuto il privilegio di conoscere veramente persone cattive,e ho capito che avevano una marcia in più.La cattiveria conta,io ho visto e conosciuto un uomo che non aveva paura di nulla,non si può competere con persone così,riusciva stendere chiunque,solo contro tre o quattro,era lo stesso.Tutti abbiamo una coscienza,lui ne era privo,pugile talentuoso,cattiveria da strada,ti stendeva e ti finiva,puoi fare tutte le arti marziali che vuoi,*se non hai una determinata cattiveria dentro non vai da nessuna parte in certi ambient*i....!


Questo lo confermo.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> certo che si impara la violenza...eccome


Si impara a esprimerla, e a non reprimerla. E' diverso.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non ti devi giustificare.
> io quel 'ti amo' lo capisco benissimo.
> era un dirgli 'ma sono io, ma hai fatto questo a me, ma io esisto e ho dei sentimenti'
> è una reazione assolutamente comprensibile di fronte alla bestialità che non potevi comprendere.
> Hai contrapposto la tua umanità alla sua scelleratezza.


Quoto!


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caciottina, ci sono donne che non riescono più a farsi toccare da un uomo.
> Una mia amica non riusciva più a lavarsi, l'abbiamo lavata noi per giorni.
> C'è chi compie autolesionismo dopo.
> Non c'è da vergognarsi a chiedere aiuto.
> ...


Il fatto di parlarne come ne parlo io può quasi far pensare che la cosa sia stata presa sotto gamba, non metabolizzata o altro perchè mi rendo conto che l'ho raccontata in maniera "tranquilla"...
E volutamente ho evitato di dire come sono stata nel periodo successivo...volutamente ho evitato di raccontare le mie difficoltà con gli uomini, il lavoro su me stessa che ho fatto, fisico e mentale, perchè sono cose che davvero reputo fin troppo intime...quindi evito.
Ma io sono una di quelle che per un periodo non poteva farsi toccare da un uomo...

Poi ho capito che lui non era tutti gli uomini. Ho capito che meritavo amore e quando l'ho trovato me lo sono preso a braccia spalancate...ed è stato il primo (dopo non so quanti) che è riuscito a toccarmi.


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi, questa si rischia di leggerla come una giustificazione, ma è esattamente il modo in cui l'ho vissuta...
> 
> E' chiaro che nei fatti quello che è subito è stata violenza, per carità...ma davvero bisogna "subirla" per capire quante sfumature ci possano essere anche in queste cose...


:amici:


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Si impara a esprimerla, e a non reprimerla. E' diverso.



Ciao

non è proprio così. Ci sono tanti studi che dimostrano, come il bimbo copia,
per affrontare o superare o per volere qualcosa ... Si, copia. 
Non reprime nulla. Ma impara che la violenza è un mezzo per arrivare al fine ... 

Che poi c'è chi reprime o chi non capisce e non la attua, o chi di suo è violento, chiaro. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Si impara a esprimerla, e a non reprimerla. E' diverso.


ma assolutamento no


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so bene, lo dicevo prima a JB ....io davvero ho usato la cartavetrata sfregiandomi le gambe....poi non so nemmeno perche...volevo solo farlo....il male fisico superava decisamente quello interiore, e in piu penso che volessi eliminare proprio ogni traccia....e il sapone evidentemente non bastava ....
> ma tu se un po mi conosci sai che sono la prima a chiedere aiuto....e lo faccio anche per le cazzatine.....
> ci sono cose che invece (e qui e' soggettiva la cosa) che io ho pensato e vuoluto risolvere da sola....
> non mi vergognavo mica, non mi sono mai vergonata ne sentita in colpa per quello che mi era successo.....
> ...


Il fatto è che se veniamo rapinate, andiamo alla polizia.
Se ci rubano la borsa, andiamo dalla polizia.
Se entrano in casa nostra, andiamo dalla polizia.
Se cadiamo per terra e ci facciamo male, andiamo al pronto soccorso.
Se troviamo un'altra donna picchiata e violentata la portiamo al pronto soccorso e chiamiamo la polizia.
Poi uno ci picchia e ci violenta e noi pensiamo di gestircela da sole.
Guarda che io non giudico eh?
Però c'è evidentemente qualcosa che non torna.


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caciottina, ci sono donne che non riescono più a farsi toccare da un uomo.
> Una mia amica non riusciva più a lavarsi, l'abbiamo lavata noi per giorni.
> C'è chi compie autolesionismo dopo.
> Non c'è da vergognarsi a chiedere aiuto.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


Mi sono sempre domandato come faccia un uomo a usare violenza nei confronti di una donna e non sono mai riuscito a darmi una risposta
quando sento o leggo di violenze subite da donne, mi chiedo come faccia un uomo ad avere eccitazione in quel momento

a volte mi dispiace appartenere alla categoria degli uomini.

comunque mi dispiace per te, non ho letto tutto, mi sono soffermato al tuo sfogo
per cui spero che tu abbia superato questo momento


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so bene, lo dicevo prima a JB ....io  davvero ho usato la cartavetrata sfregiandomi le gambe....poi non so  nemmeno perche...volevo solo farlo....il male fisico superava  decisamente quello interiore, e in piu penso che volessi eliminare  proprio ogni traccia....e il sapone evidentemente non bastava ....
> ma tu se un po mi conosci sai che sono la prima a chiedere aiuto....e lo faccio anche per le cazzatine.....
> ci sono cose che invece (e qui e' soggettiva la cosa) che io ho pensato e vuoluto risolvere da sola....
> non mi vergognavo mica, non mi sono mai vergonata ne sentita in colpa per quello che mi era successo.....
> ...


Veramente, da come scrive Nicka, è evidente il lavoro che ha fatto su di sé per riuscire a far pace con questa brutta esperienza, è da ammirare per questo...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Sto*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


Ho cercato le parole giuste per definire un uomo che agisce così,non le ho trovate.Semplicemente non è un uomo,non le ho trovate per questo motivo...!


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che se veniamo rapinate, andiamo alla polizia.
> Se ci rubano la borsa, andiamo dalla polizia.
> Se entrano in casa nostra, andiamo dalla polizia.
> Se cadiamo per terra e ci facciamo male, andiamo al pronto soccorso.
> ...


già , perché abbiamo questo senso di colpa inculcato bene nella mente che comunque abbiamo provocato noi quello che è successo
e quando non ce lo abbiamo noi ci pensano gli altri.


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi, questa si rischia di leggerla come una  giustificazione, ma è esattamente il modo in cui l'ho vissuta...
> 
> E' chiaro che nei fatti quello che è subito è stata violenza, per  carità...ma davvero bisogna "subirla" per capire quante sfumature ci  possano essere anche in queste cose*.*..





Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto di parlarne come ne parlo io può quasi far  pensare che la cosa sia stata presa sotto gamba, non metabolizzata o  altro perchè mi rendo conto che l'ho raccontata in maniera  "tranquilla"...
> E volutamente ho evitato di dire come sono stata nel periodo  successivo...volutamente ho evitato di raccontare le mie difficoltà con  gli uomini, il lavoro su me stessa che ho fatto, fisico e mentale,  perchè sono cose che davvero reputo fin troppo intime...quindi evito.
> Ma io sono una di quelle che per un periodo non poteva farsi toccare da un uomo...
> 
> Poi ho capito che lui non era tutti gli uomini. Ho capito che meritavo  amore e quando l'ho trovato me lo sono preso a braccia spalancate...ed è  stato il primo (dopo non so quanti) che è riuscito a toccarmi.


Come dicevo, si evince da come ne parli che tu hai fatto un lavoro faticoso per superare il tutto...
Credo che il modo in cui si affrontano questi traumi sia estremamente soggettivo, come soggettive sono le risposte che hai avuto: in un frangente come questo il carattere, l'età, il vissuto, il genere contano molto.
E sono elementi che contano anche se si è la vittima e, in un modo o nell'altro, devi cercare di superare la paura...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Veramente, da come scrive Nicka, è evidente il lavoro che ha fatto su di sé per riuscire a far pace con questa brutta esperienza, è da ammirare per questo...


Se c'è una cosa che ho capito nella mia vita è che bisogna farsi forza proprio nelle difficoltà e nelle cose brutte!
Quella è stata un'esperienza, ne ho passate altre che per me sono state ben più pesanti da affrontare e sono qui e mi faccio una risata...
il messaggio alla fin fine è questo, che si può trarre insegnamento da tutto...e le difficoltà devono essere punto di partenza, non un blocco...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> già , perché abbiamo questo senso di colpa inculcato bene nella mente che comunque *abbiamo provocato noi quello che è successo*
> e quando non ce lo abbiamo noi ci pensano gli altri.


ma chi te l ha detto a te questo?
io non l ho mia pensato nemmeno 5 minuti


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Veramente, da come scrive Nicka, è evidente il lavoro che ha fatto su di sé per riuscire a far pace con questa brutta esperienza, è da ammirare per questo...


e' quello che dico anche io infatti


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voglio solo dire che per me sono due "cose" ben distinte.
> 
> Tanto per fare un esempio recente:
> 
> ...


si, questo è vero.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

La cazzata adesso la scrivo io, ma se Nicka vuole posso anche cancellarla.

Il venirle dentro non voleva essere uno sfregio nei suoi confronti. Per me, e qui ecco che rientra in gioco la premeditazione, tutto voleva fare meno che sfregiarla, per me voleva e sperava che rimanesse incinta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> già , perché abbiamo questo senso di colpa inculcato bene nella mente che comunque abbiamo provocato noi quello che è successo
> e quando non ce lo abbiamo noi ci pensano gli altri.


sì, come tentarono di fare durante il processo per il massacro del Circeo. Che però cambiò la storia del reato di stupro, alla fine. Reato che in Italia è considerato contro la persona e non più contro la morale dal recentissimo 1981, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è proprio così. Ci sono tanti studi che dimostrano, come il bimbo copia,
> per affrontare o superare o per volere qualcosa ... Si, copia.
> ...



Il bambino assimila quello che scopre e vede attorno, ma il bambino non è adulto.
E' nell'età adulta che il carattere subentra, quando l'individuo ha completato il suo sviluppo.
Con l'arrivo degli ormoni... i bambini cambiano. Cambia il loro comportamento, e in maniera a volte traumatica.
E con la fine dell'adolescenza si diventa adulti.
L'ambiente muta l'espressione delle pulsioni, è una componente importante ma non è l'unica.
Non per niente i fratelli non hanno lo stesso carattere, mai.
In mia figlia mi diverto a riconoscere comportamenti che furono miei da bambino.
E che sono l'espressione della sua genetica, non della sua storia e dell'ambiente, profondamente diverso dal mio.


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che ho capito nella mia vita è che bisogna farsi forza proprio nelle difficoltà e nelle cose brutte!
> Quella è stata un'esperienza, ne ho passate altre che per me sono state ben più pesanti da affrontare e sono qui e mi faccio una risata...
> il messaggio alla fin fine è questo, che si può trarre insegnamento da tutto...e le difficoltà devono essere punto di partenza, non un blocco...


quella che hai subito tu però io non la farei rientrare in una difficoltà ma più che altro uno sfregio nei tuoi confronti


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che se veniamo rapinate, andiamo alla polizia.
> Se ci rubano la borsa, andiamo dalla polizia.
> Se entrano in casa nostra, andiamo dalla polizia.
> Se cadiamo per terra e ci facciamo male, andiamo al pronto soccorso.
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> già , perché abbiamo questo *senso di colpa inculcato bene nella mente che comunque abbiamo provocato noi quello che è successo*
> e quando non ce lo abbiamo noi ci pensano gli altri.


Sì, questo è un fattore importante... il discorso si fa generico e si ritorna alle questioni culturali ed educative...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma chi te l ha detto a te questo?
> io non l ho mia pensato nemmeno 5 minuti


allora qual'è stato il meccanismo che ti ha portato a gestirtela da sola? Te lo sei mai chiesto? Se te la senti di rispondere, la mia è una domanda e non una provocazione.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, come tentarono di fare durante il processo per il massacro del Circeo. Che però cambiò la storia del reato di stupro, alla fine. Reato che in Italia è considerato contro la persona e non più contro la morale dal recentissimo 1981, non dimentichiamolo.



ammazza si....proprio la stessa cosa ....


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> s*ì, come tentarono di fare durante il processo per il massacro del Circeo.* Che però cambiò la storia del reato di stupro, alla fine. Reato che in Italia è considerato contro la persona e non più contro la morale dal recentissimo 1981, non dimentichiamolo.


non me lo nominare.
povera colasanti...morta anche giovane e per finire quel demonio di izzo ha ucciso ancora.
un fatto straziante per troppi motivi


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cazzata adesso la scrivo io, ma se Nicka vuole posso anche cancellarla.
> 
> Il venirle dentro non voleva essere uno sfregio nei suoi confronti. Per me, e qui ecco che rientra in gioco la premeditazione, tutto voleva fare meno che sfregiarla, per me voleva e sperava che rimanesse incinta.


Ma perchè? Per darsi un obbligo a stare con me?
Questa è una cosa che è uscita spesso quando ne ho parlato, le mie amiche (dopo aver ascoltato e conoscendo il rapporto che c'era) ne sono quasi convinte di questo...ed è una cosa alla quale ho pensato anche io.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora qual'è stato il meccanismo che ti ha portato a gestirtela da sola? Te lo sei mai chiesto? Se te la senti di rispondere, la mia è una domanda e non una provocazione.


certo che ti rispondo.
perche ho sempre fatto tutto da sola nella vita.....
mi sono sempre dovuta vedere le cose mie per conto mio....
non ho mai potuto avere nessuno quando ne avevo bisogno...e non ne ho sentito il bsigno in quel momento.....

e qui posso dare ragione a farfalla quando dice che non dipende da me....

in piu mi ha sempre dato fastidio parlarne ma solo perche come te ne esci? : ehi lo sai che sono stata violentata?

ma su....no....

non ho davvero sentito il bisogno di dirlo a nessuno meno che mai ai miei o alle amiche....non volevo sentirmi dire: povera che ti hanno fatto.....
mi poteva andare peggio, potevo morire....e sono qui viva e vegeta....e sto bene circa quell esperienza....

aggiungo che grazie a quell esperienza sono anche uscita dal circolo dei cocainomani.....per sempre....dal giorno alla notte.....senza mai piu toccare nulla.....solo grazie a quell esperienza...cioe' l ultima delle due...


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cazzata adesso la scrivo io, ma se Nicka vuole posso anche cancellarla.
> 
> Il venirle dentro non voleva essere uno sfregio nei suoi confronti. Per me, e qui ecco che rientra in gioco la premeditazione, tutto voleva fare meno che sfregiarla, per me voleva e sperava che rimanesse incinta.


ma secondo te, come fa una persona che violenta a sperare di mettere in cinta la donna?
credo che il suo fine fosse un altro


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Per darsi un obbligo a stare con me?
> Questa è una cosa che è uscita spesso quando ne ho parlato, le mie amiche (dopo aver ascoltato e conoscendo il rapporto che c'era) ne sono quasi convinte di questo...ed è una cosa alla quale ho pensato anche io.


Esco a pausa pranzo. Mi compro un cono da 4 euro misto creme. Me lo mangio seduto su una panchina al sole. Ci penso. E quando torno ti rispondo


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma chi te l ha detto a te questo?
> io non l ho mia pensato nemmeno 5 minuti


Purtroppo capita frequentemente, miss...
Lo stupro è reato contro la persona, come ricorda Sbri, solo dal 1981... molte di noi erano già abbastanza grandi... conta che ancora oggi, per molti, non è un reato contro la persona... certa mentalità è molto difficile da debellare... non si dice che sia giusto pensare di esserselo procurato in qualche modo e buon per te che non l'hai pensato e non te lo ha fatto pensare chi ti era intorno...


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esco a pausa pranzo. Mi compro un cono da 4 euro misto creme. Me lo mangio seduto su una panchina al sole. Ci penso. E quando torno ti rispondo


da te c'è il sole?


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Per darsi un obbligo a stare con me?
> Questa è una cosa che è uscita spesso quando ne ho parlato, le mie amiche (dopo aver ascoltato e conoscendo il rapporto che c'era) ne sono quasi convinte di questo...ed è una cosa alla quale ho pensato anche io.


capisco quanto tu ci abbia dovuto pensare per forza di cose.
ma basta , non cercare spiegazioni , motivazioni che diano dignità ad un fatto indegno.l'hai superato , non è riuscito nonostante tutto " sporcarti", avanti tutta fanculo  i fantasmi


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me lo nominare.
> povera colasanti...morta anche giovane e per finire quel demonio di izzo ha ucciso ancora.
> un fatto straziante per troppi motivi


Io mi ricordo che al liceo facemmo un lavoro sui verbali del processo. Tra l'altro mi correggo, 1981 era il delitto d'onore, solo nel 1996 lo stupro viene considerato crimine contro la persona. Mi era venuto il dubbio perchè appunto quando ero al liceo io ancora ci manifestavo su 'sto abominio.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me lo nominare.
> povera colasanti...morta anche giovane e per finire quel demonio di izzo ha ucciso ancora.
> un fatto straziante per troppi motivi



Ma è proprio riferendomi  alla figura di Izzo che ho pensato al cattivo dentro.
Falso e cattivo.
In ogni sua dimensione. Leggetevi questo, per chi non lo ricorda.
http://www.circei.it/massacro-del-circeo.html


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> certo che ti rispondo.
> perche ho sempre fatto tutto da sola nella vita.....
> mi sono sempre dovuta vedere le cose mie per conto mio....
> non ho mai potuto avere nessuno quando ne avevo bisogno...e non ne ho sentito il bsigno in quel momento.....
> ...


ma se ti avesse rotto delle ossa ci saresti andata al PS?


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> certo che ti rispondo.
> perche ho sempre fatto tutto da sola nella vita.....
> mi sono sempre dovuta vedere le cose mie per conto mio....
> non ho mai potuto avere nessuno quando ne avevo bisogno...e non ne ho sentito il bsigno in quel momento.....
> ...


Sul neretto sono d'accordo: non è un argomento per fare conversazione...

Quello che scrivi mi conferma il fatto che sono soggettivi i fattori che compongono una determinata situazione... fermo restando che, a prescindere da come ogni vittima reagisce, un uomo che stupra una donna a mio avviso è imperdonabile...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora qual'è stato il meccanismo che ti ha portato a gestirtela da sola? Te lo sei mai chiesto? Se te la senti di rispondere, la mia è una domanda e non una provocazione.


Io sono corsa dalla mia migliore amica, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella.
Non ho pensato a denunce, a vergogne, a responsabilità...
Avevo solo bisogno di parlare con la persona che mi conosce meglio al mondo...ed era anche l'unica a conoscenza del rapporto che c'era...
I miei genitori ad esempio non sapevano nulla, così altre persone...

Non mi sono comunque sentita sola e ho elaborato il tutto a modo mio...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono corsa dalla mia migliore amica, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella.
> Non ho pensato a denunce, a vergogne, a responsabilità...
> Avevo solo bisogno di parlare con la persona che mi conosce meglio al mondo...ed era anche l'unica a conoscenza del rapporto che c'era...
> I miei genitori ad esempio non sapevano nulla, così altre persone...
> ...


Posso scriverti una cosa?si percepisce proprio che sei una donna in gamba,e credimi raramente scrivo cose del genere.


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo che al liceo facemmo un lavoro sui verbali del processo. Tra l'altro mi correggo, 1981 era il delitto d'onore, solo nel *1996* lo stupro viene considerato crimine contro la persona. Mi era venuto il dubbio perchè appunto quando ero al liceo io ancora ci manifestavo su 'sto abominio.


Il '96?!? Cavolo... e il divorzio è del '79, giusto?


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono corsa dalla mia migliore amica, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella.
> Non ho pensato a denunce, a vergogne, a responsabilità...
> Avevo solo bisogno di parlare con la persona che mi conosce meglio al mondo...ed era anche l'unica a conoscenza del rapporto che c'era...
> I miei genitori ad esempio non sapevano nulla, così altre persone...
> ...


probabilmente hai fatto la scelta migliore anche se penso che quella persona non avrebbe dovuto farla franca


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è proprio riferendomi  alla figura di Izzo che ho pensato al cattivo dentro.
> Falso e cattivo.
> In ogni sua dimensione. Leggetevi questo, per chi non lo ricorda.
> http://www.circei.it/massacro-del-circeo.html


lo ricordo, lo ricordo : è stato nei miei incubi.
invece non ricordo se andrea ghira è stato poi veramente ritrovato perché aveva inscenato una falsa morte o roba del genere


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco quanto tu ci abbia dovuto pensare per forza di cose.
> ma basta , non cercare spiegazioni , motivazioni che diano dignità ad un fatto indegno.l'hai superato , non è riuscito nonostante tutto " sporcarti", avanti tutta fanculo  i fantasmi


No vabbè, ora è per parlare...il tempo delle spiegazioni è finito diversi anni fa...:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se ti avesse rotto delle ossa ci saresti andata al PS?


Si ma senza dire perche


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se ti avesse rotto delle ossa ci saresti andata al PS?



Questi erano i miei vicini. Lei era semiparalitica per le botte ricevute in anni di matrimonio. 
Finì così come racconta l'articolo.
http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...6/evirato-da-moglie-figlia-muore-dopo-un.html

La polizia? Cazzo, ogni settimana era lì...
lui forniva documenti falsi agli immigrati... era quello il suo "lavoro"... per questo era controllato...
io li conoscevo, lei la vedevo camminare a stento... non sapevo perché, non capivo. Pensavo fosse una malattia, i segni delle percosse non si vedevano...
E la polizia lui lo controllava...
Sai quante volte sono andato dalle forze dell'ordine a denunciare i pusher... dove operavano...
Mi hanno ascoltato?
Ho avuto una macchina bruciata, manco dopo.


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io *sono corsa dalla mia migliore amica*, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella.
> Non ho pensato a denunce, a vergogne, a responsabilità...
> Avevo solo bisogno di parlare con la persona che mi conosce meglio al mondo...ed era anche l'unica a conoscenza del rapporto che c'era...
> I miei genitori ad esempio non sapevano nulla, così altre persone...
> ...


Sei stata fortunata rispetto ad altre...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono corsa dalla mia migliore amica, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella.
> Non ho pensato a denunce, a vergogne, a responsabilità...
> Avevo solo bisogno di parlare con la persona che mi conosce meglio al mondo...ed era anche l'unica a conoscenza del rapporto che c'era...
> I miei genitori ad esempio non sapevano nulla, così altre persone...
> ...


ma indubbiamente deve essere molto difficile da raccontare. Specie ad un estraneo, anche se medico ad esempio.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il '96?!? Cavolo... e il divorzio è del '79, giusto?


74... i miei furono tra i primi ad approfittarne.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso scriverti una cosa?si percepisce proprio che sei una donna in gamba,e credimi raramente scrivo cose del genere.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> certo che ti rispondo.
> perche ho sempre fatto tutto da sola nella vita.....
> mi sono sempre dovuta vedere le cose mie per conto mio....
> non ho mai potuto avere nessuno quando ne avevo bisogno...e non ne ho sentito il bsigno in quel momento.....
> ...


e questa non è "vergogna"? 
se avessi avuto un incidente rischiando la vita lo avresti detto ...come mai questo tuo essere comunque vittima lo hai tenuto per te?


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


>


Guarda è da un pò che osservavo il tuo modo di fare quì dentro,poi ho letto questo 3d è ho capito...!Non prenderlo come un complimento,ma come un dato oggettivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il '96?!? Cavolo... e il divorzio è del '79, giusto?


Nel 1981 venne modificato il Codice Rocco riguardo alle cause d'onore. In particolare venne abrogato l'articolo 544 del codice penale italiano che ammetteva il "matrimonio riparatore": secondo questo articolo del codice, l'accusato di delitti di violenza carnale, anche su minorenne, avrebbe avuto estinto il reato nel caso di matrimonio con la persona offesa. Questo articolo fu abrogato con l'articolo 1 della legge 442/1981[SUP][11][/SUP].
Fino al 1996 rimase in vigore la sezione del Codice Rocco per il quale la violenza sessuale ledeva la moralità pubblica: i reati di violenza sessuale e incesto erano rispettivamente parte "Dei delitti contro la moralità pubblica e il buon costume" (divisi in "delitti contro la libertà sessuale" e "offese al pudore e all'onore sessuale") e "Dei delitti contro la morale familiare". Con la legge n. 66 del 15 febbraio 1996, "_Norme contro la violenza sessuale_", si afferma il principio per cui lo stupro è un crimine contro la persona, che viene coartata nella sua libertà sessuale, e non contro la morale pubblica.


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono corsa dalla mia migliore amica, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella.
> Non ho pensato a denunce, a vergogne, a responsabilità...
> Avevo solo bisogno di parlare con la persona che mi conosce meglio al mondo...ed era anche l'unica a conoscenza del rapporto che c'era...
> I miei genitori ad esempio non sapevano nulla, così altre persone...
> ...


credo che la scelta dell'avatar sia anche frutto dell'esperienza negativa vissuta

almeno questa è la mia impressione


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si ma senza dire perche


e questa secondo me è vergogna...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma indubbiamente deve essere molto difficile da raccontare. Specie ad un estraneo, anche se medico ad esempio.


Alla ginecologa ho dovuto spiegare diverso tempo dopo perchè non potessi nemmeno fare una visita di controllo...
Per certi versi lei mi ha dato molto da pensare, ma me lo ha fatto fare su di me...mi ha presa in studio ogni settimana per settimane per farmi prendere consapevolezza di me...e per farmi rivedere come bella una cosa che per me non lo era più. Anzi, non mi era nemmeno più possibile...
E se devo dire che mi ha coccolata e rincuorata non posso dirlo, mi ha fatto docce fredde! 

Ognuno ha davvero le proprie strade da percorrere per superare le cose! :smile:


----------



## Apollonia (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che ho capito nella mia vita è che bisogna farsi forza proprio nelle difficoltà e nelle cose brutte!
> Quella è stata un'esperienza, ne ho passate altre che per me sono state ben più pesanti da affrontare e sono qui e mi faccio una risata...
> il messaggio alla fin fine è questo, che si può trarre insegnamento da tutto...e le difficoltà devono essere punto di partenza, non un blocco...


Quale saggezza traspare dalle tue parole!
Quando hai scritto il post, dicevi che forse poteva servire a qualcuna quello che stavi per raccontare.
Beh, non ci crederai, ma io da ieri sera sono cambiata. 
Forse ho fatto solo un piccolo saltino di crescita, nulla in confronto a quello che dovrò affrontare per metabolizzare il "mio lutto", ma sono riuscita a farlo in automatico, senza pensarci troppo.
Ti ringrazio per questo: hai dato un grande insegnamento di Amore.:smile:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda è da un pò che osservavo il tuo modo di fare quì dentro,poi ho letto questo 3d è ho capito...!Non prenderlo come un complimento,ma come un dato oggettivo.


Allora ti ringrazio per il tuo essere obiettivo!!!


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> credo che la scelta dell'avatar sia anche frutto dell'esperienza negativa vissuta
> 
> almeno questa è la mia impressione


Naaaaaaaaa!!!! 
Che mi piaceva leggere seduta davanti alla finestra lo scrivevo a 12 anni!!! 
E continua a piacermi!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Allora ti ringrazio per il tuo essere obiettivo!!!


Mi ha fatto sospettare la tua inclinazione allo scherzo,non ti tiri mai indietro....!


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quale saggezza traspare dalle tue parole!
> Quando hai scritto il post, dicevi che forse poteva servire a qualcuna quello che stavi per raccontare.
> Beh, non ci crederai, ma io da ieri sera sono cambiata.
> Forse ho fatto solo un piccolo saltino di crescita, nulla in confronto a quello che dovrò affrontare per metabolizzare il "mio lutto", ma sono riuscita a farlo in automatico, senza pensarci troppo.
> Ti ringrazio per questo: hai dato un grande insegnamento di Amore.:smile:


Ecco, di questo sono davvero contentissima!!


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto sospettare la tua inclinazione allo scherzo,non ti tiri mai indietro....!


Finchè c'è da scherzare mi diverto, anzi...a volte rischio di esagerare in quel senso! Ed è capitato di essere anche fuori luogo...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Finchè c'è da scherzare mi diverto, anzi...a volte rischio di esagerare in quel senso! Ed è capitato di essere anche fuori luogo...


Sento molto vicino il tuo modo di scherzare.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si ma senza dire perche


già. Magari se ne sarebbero accorti loro. Ma la tua reticenza sarebbe stata una forma di pudore. Anche se consapevolmente sapevi di non essere colpevole di nulla, ti saresti sentita in difficoltà a dire cosa ti avevano fatto. Perchè è diverso rispetto a dire: uno mi ha tirato sotto con la macchina, sto coglione. Raccontare di uno stupro è raccontare della propria impotenza, dell'aver perso completamente il controllo di quanto ci capitava. E di una cosa del genere è comprensibile avere pudore, avere imbarazzo a raccontare. E' emblematico il caso di Franca Rame, che fece del suo stupro un pezzo di un suo spettacolo ma non aveva mai detto a nessuno che fosse un episodio di vita, neanche a suo marito. E non era certo una donna di poco spessore o di poco coraggio. E' davvero una situazione tanto, tanto difficile.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo ricordo, lo ricordo : è stato nei miei incubi.
> invece non ricordo se andrea ghira è stato poi veramente ritrovato perché aveva inscenato una falsa morte o roba del genere


Anch'io lo ricordo. Purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

*riflettevo*

Sto pensando alla moglie di questo tizio
Cosa farebbe se scoprisse che il marito ha stuprato la sua amante? 
Non dico appositamente una donna perchè credo che in questo caso scattino meccanismi diversi
Non so se aprirci un 3d per non andare OT su questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto pensando alla moglie di questo tizio
> Cosa farebbe se scoprisse che il marito ha stuprato la sua amante?
> Non dico appositamente una donna perchè credo che in questo caso scattino meccanismi diversi
> Non so se aprirci un 3d per non andare OT su questo


io penserei solo che ha stuprato una donna, e mi comporterei di conseguenza. Il fatto che sia stata l'amante sarebbe ininfluente.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Io*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sto pensando alla moglie di questo tizio
> Cosa farebbe se scoprisse che il marito ha stuprato la sua amante?
> Non dico appositamente una donna perchè credo che in questo caso scattino meccanismi diversi
> Non so se aprirci un 3d per non andare OT su questo


Io credo che molte non ci crederebbero,e crederebbero al marito perchè conviene così.Sappiamo tutti che oggi della verità non frega un cazzo a nessuno,quello che interessa è la verità che ci fa comodo,e si crede a quella.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo ricordo, lo ricordo : è stato nei miei incubi.
> invece non ricordo se andrea ghira è stato poi veramente ritrovato perché aveva inscenato una falsa morte o roba del genere



Quello che mi infastidiva era la definizione "ricchi e annoiati" che veniva data loro.
Il fatto di essere gente coi soldi li rendeva immuni dall'essere giudicati per quel che erano.
Cattivi, malvagi, perfidi, meschini, vigliacchi.
Merde.
E invece...
Annoiati.
Ma che schifo.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che molte non ci crederebbero,e crederebbero al marito perchè conviene così.Sappiamo tutti che oggi della verità non frega un cazzo a nessuno,quello che interessa è la verità che ci fa comodo,e si crede a quella.


:up:
Anzi, si incazzerebbero con Nicka pensando che racconti balle.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che mi infastidiva era la definizione "ricchi e annoiati" che veniva data loro.
> Il fatto di essere gente coi soldi li rendeva immuni dall'essere giudicati per quel che erano.
> Cattivi, malvagi, perfidi, meschini, vigliacchi.
> Merde.
> ...


ma qui stiamo parlando del male...non esiste definizione adeguata per gente così


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> già. Magari se ne sarebbero accorti loro. Ma la tua reticenza sarebbe stata una forma di pudore. Anche se consapevolmente sapevi di non essere colpevole di nulla, ti saresti sentita in difficoltà a dire cosa ti avevano fatto. Perchè è diverso rispetto a dire: uno mi ha tirato sotto con la macchina, sto coglione. Raccontare di uno stupro è raccontare della propria impotenza, dell'aver perso completamente il controllo di quanto ci capitava. E di una cosa del genere è comprensibile avere pudore, avere imbarazzo a raccontare. E' emblematico il caso di Franca Rame, che fece del suo stupro un pezzo di un suo spettacolo ma non aveva mai detto a nessuno che fosse un episodio di vita, neanche a suo marito. E non era certo una donna di poco spessore o di poco coraggio. E' davvero una situazione tanto, tanto difficile.


diciamo di si....
io ero molto lucida in quel momento.
non parlo di quello subito dal mio ex ragazzo. 
parlo dell altro. non mi sono ribellata. l ho lasciato fare perche avevo paura che mi uccidesse se urlavo. 
ho voluto essere impotente, e meno mi dimenavo meno lui si eccitava....infatti e' finita cosi....senza eiaculazione.....senza nulla...anzi,..ricordo (avevo 17anni) che mi sbotto a piangere addosso senza fermarsi, scusandosi in ogni modo.....


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e questa secondo me è vergogna...


no


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sento molto vicino il tuo modo di scherzare.....!


Vabbè...questo è perchè io sono una cazzona...e tu...vabbè...che te lo dico a fare!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> diciamo di si....
> io ero molto lucida in quel momento.
> non parlo di quello subito dal mio ex ragazzo.
> parlo dell altro. non mi sono ribellata. l ho lasciato fare perche avevo paura che mi uccidesse se urlavo.
> ho voluto essere impotente, e meno mi dimenavo meno lui si eccitava....infatti e' finita cosi....senza eiaculazione.....senza nulla...anzi,..ricordo (avevo 17anni) che mi sbotto a piangere addosso senza fermarsi, scusandosi in ogni modo.....



Accidenti. Terribile.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Accidenti. Terribile.



e' passato e superatissimo.....


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questa non è "vergogna"?
> se avessi avuto un incidente rischiando la vita lo avresti detto ...come mai questo tuo essere comunque vittima lo hai tenuto per te?


perche non mi sono sentita vittima, ne mi ci sento tutt ora.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cazzata adesso la scrivo io, ma se Nicka vuole posso anche cancellarla.
> 
> Il venirle dentro non voleva essere uno sfregio nei suoi confronti. Per me, e qui ecco che rientra in gioco la premeditazione, tutto voleva fare meno che sfregiarla, per me voleva e sperava che rimanesse incinta.


Ne dubito



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, come tentarono di fare durante il processo per il massacro del Circeo. Che però cambiò la storia del reato di stupro, alla fine. Reato che in Italia è considerato contro la persona e non più contro la morale dal recentissimo 1981, non dimentichiamolo.


Dal 1996,prima era un reato contro il buon costume e la moralità pubblica.   ti confondi con l'omicidio per cause d'onore,quello sì abrogato nell'81


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto pensando alla moglie di questo tizio
> Cosa farebbe se scoprisse che il marito ha stuprato la sua amante?
> Non dico appositamente una donna perchè credo che in questo caso scattino meccanismi diversi
> Non so se aprirci un 3d per non andare OT su questo


aprilo e vediamo dove ci porta il vento


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè...questo è perchè io sono una cazzona...e tu...vabbè...che te lo dico a fare!!! :mrgreen:


Ecco,i cazzoni sono cazzoni perchè preferiscono ridere e far ridere,per non pensare,non ricordare,dentro sono malinconici e tormentati....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2014)

*Nicka*

scusa se mi intrometto in questo tuo 3d.

tutti hanno detto cose giuste e ci sono stati bellissimi interventi di chiarimento su quello che è la violenza sulle donne, sulle sue origini e sul suo modo subdolo di perpetrarsi nella nostra mente di donne prima che negli atti osceni degli uomini che la usano

io ti ringrazio per il tuo coraggio di condividere questo fatto della tua vita.

non vorrei (ma è solo un mio desiderio, per te potrebbe essere diverso) che questo 3d si trasformasse nell'analisi della _scena del delitto _perché non avrebbe nessun senso


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso scriverti una cosa?si percepisce proprio che sei una donna in gamba,e credimi raramente scrivo cose del genere.


Difatti resto


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Difatti resto


Mi conosci da poco,ma oltre ad essere un grandissimo rompicoglioni sono anche altro...!


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Per darsi un obbligo a stare con me?
> Questa è una cosa che è uscita spesso quando ne ho parlato, le mie amiche (dopo aver ascoltato e conoscendo il rapporto che c'era) ne sono quasi convinte di questo...ed è una cosa alla quale ho pensato anche io.


Nocciola. Zabaione. Variegato Nutella. Crema.


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi conosci da poco,ma oltre ad essere un grandissimo rompicoglioni sono anche altro...!


Ti conosco da poco ... si ... ma leggo e medito ...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Ti conosco da poco ... si ... ma leggo e medito ...


Preferisco sorridere e far sorridere...


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nocciola. Zabaione. Variegato Nutella. Crema..


Hai pensato invece che lui con quell'atto ignobile ... abbia "cercato" di farla restare incinta per "salvarsi" da un matrimonio che al momento, probabilmente, vedeva come il fumo negli occhi e per non "perderla"?


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nocciola. Zabaione. Variegato Nutella. Crema..


L'amava secondo te ma l'ha stuprata, l'ha lasciata e poi si è sposato con un altra...e se la odiava?


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco sorridere e far sorridere...


A volte pure incazzare ... ma son diversi/e qui che ti dovrebbero ringraziare


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'amava secondo te ma l'ha stuprata, l'ha lasciata e poi si è sposato con un altra...e se la odiava?


Tuba ha un animo romantico.


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Hai pensato invece che lui con quell'atto ignobile ... abbia "cercato" di farla restare incinta per "salvarsi" da un matrimonio che al momento, probabilmente, vedeva come il fumo negli occhi e per non "perderla"?


E non faceva prima a lasciare la fidanzata e a mettersi con Nicka? C'era bisogno della violenza?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Me sento tanto Ultimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me sento tanto Ultimo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma meno male che ce ne sono ancora di uomini romantici:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> A volte pure incazzare ... ma son diversi/e qui che ti dovrebbero ringraziare


Non ho questa presunzione.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nocciola. Zabaione. Variegato Nutella. Crema..


ma io ho capito che lei ha chiuso dicendogli che lo ama, mica lui...

comunque al di là di questo rimane il mistero del continuare a frequentarsi dopo un fatto del genere
secondo me Nika non "vuole" rendersi conto pienamente di com'è nella realtà questa persona, ovvero una persona che compie un atto terribile nato dal nulla, perchè non ha nessun senso interrompere una relazione in questo modo, bastavano le parole
per questo dicevo all'inizio che secondo me è come se tutto fosse rimasto sospeso, a prima del fatto, e lei quindi ora riesce a fargli il caffè e a chiacchierare quasi come se nulla fosse successo


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tuba ha un animo romantico.


ok non per distruggere il romanticismo ma se lo stupro può essere espressione di un "ti amo disperato" ...io mi faccio monaca:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Allora*

Adesso la cazzata posso scriverla io?Insomma stiamo cercando di capire il perchè del comportamento di quell'animale.....Io invece credo che la cosa sia più semplice,io in quell'azione schifosa vedo solo la rabbia di chi non ha le palle di determinare la propria vita,ci vedo la rabbia di chi vuole possedere una"cosa"perchè non è nella condizione di poterla avere nel giusto modo,insomma io ci vedo poca razionalità,molto istinto e possessività,venir dentro ad una donna che hai deciso non sarà la tua non è un gesto razionale,è più un gesto di pancia,un voler marcare per l'ultima volta un territorio che senti tuo e sai che non sarà più tuo......,voleva solo lasciare un segno,lasciarlo per rabbia...e purtroppo ci è anche riuscito.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma meno male che ce ne sono ancora di uomini romantici:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Più che altro me sento tanto Ultimo, quando scrive cose incomprensibili. 

Eppure credevo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ok non per distruggere il romanticismo ma se lo stupro può essere espressione di un "ti amo disperato" ...io mi faccio monaca:mrgreen:


io frate, che è un filo più difficile:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

sembra quasi che vi faccia schifo che lei abbia la serenità di vivere la sua vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro me sento tanto Ultimo, quando scrive cose incomprensibili.
> 
> Eppure credevo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro.


lo sei stato, ma non si può parlare di amore in quel frangente, a meno che non si tratti di un amore malato terminale all'ultimo stadio di ...non so cosa
perdonami, ma qui il romanticismo non lo vedo neanche in controluce


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche non mi sono sentita vittima, ne mi ci sento tutt ora.....


e cosa sei stata?


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sembra quasi che vi faccia schifo che lei abbia la serenità di vivere la sua vita


e perché dici questo? mi pare che tutti le abbiamo fatto i complimenti per la sua forza...


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sembra quasi che vi faccia schifo che lei abbia la serenità di vivere la sua vita



mannò, ha fatto bene a superare la cosa, e anche a perdonare, ma il perdono può benissimo essere un atto intimo e personale, da non comunicare a nessuno, nemmeno con i fatti 
mi riferisco sempre al fatto che si vedano ancora, che non è necessario al perdono, secondo me


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cosa sei stata?


non lo so.
graziata, immagino.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sembra quasi che vi faccia schifo che lei abbia la serenità di vivere la sua vita


hai capito tutto direi


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa se mi intrometto in questo tuo 3d.
> 
> tutti hanno detto cose giuste e ci sono stati bellissimi interventi di chiarimento su quello che è la violenza sulle donne, sulle sue origini e sul suo modo subdolo di perpetrarsi nella nostra mente di donne prima che negli atti osceni degli uomini che la usano
> 
> ...


Mi rendo conto che da un thread poi scaturiscano mille e più riflessioni...siamo finiti al Circeo...
Io sono la prima a condannare un atto simile e sono la prima che avrebbe reazioni poco pacifiche nel sentire una amica che passa una cosa simile...
La mia è stata una semplice testimonianza e forse un semplice farmi conoscere...


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e perché dici questo? mi pare che tutti le abbiamo fatto i complimenti per la sua forza...


a parte che io ho letto diverse critiche e pure qualche offesa, ma a parte questo
ho notato un certo scetticismo di fondo in merito alle sue parole e anche a quelle della miss
come se fosse ritenuto impossibile che una donna possa essere abbastanza forte da farcela da sola
io personalmente credo che mi sarei armata di coltello e avrei fatto un bagno di sangue
ma non per questo mi metto a dire che avrebbero dovuto farlo anche loro o mi metto a sindacare sulle loro scelte
se le hanno fatte e hanno superato questa cosa io sono contenta per loro
e nel mentre auguro la morte atroce a quelle teste di cazzo


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lo sei stato, ma non si può parlare di amore in quel frangente, a meno che non si tratti di un amore malato terminale all'ultimo stadio di ...non so cosa
> perdonami, ma qui il romanticismo non lo vedo neanche in controluce


E infatti di tutto ho parlato meno che di romanticismo.

Bho. Vabbè famo finta che non ho scritto niente.


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E non faceva prima a lasciare la fidanzata e a mettersi con Nicka? C'era bisogno della violenza?


Probabilmente non era nelle condizioni di poterla lasciare ... ma questo lo può dire solo lui!
No non c'era bisogno della violenza ... ma ci sono dei momenti in cui la testa ci fa fare della hahate colossali ... non sempre ci che appare è ...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco sorridere e far sorridere...


Ambè, non dirlo a me!!! :mrgreen:

Infatti questo è stato un thread particolare...e non credo ne verrano altri del genere da parte mia...


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai capito tutto direi


hai ragione


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Probabilmente non era nelle condizioni di poterla lasciare ... ma questo lo può dire solo lui!
> No non c'era bisogno della violenza ... ma ci sono dei momenti in cui la testa ci fa fare della hahate colossali ... non sempre ci che appare è ...


Appunto,mancanza di palle nel determinare la propria vita.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*E si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ambè, non dirlo a me!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Infatti questo è stato un thread particolare...e non credo ne verrano altri del genere da parte mia...


Ed è per questo che ho capito alcune cose...


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me sento tanto Ultimo





Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro me sento tanto Ultimo, quando scrive cose incomprensibili.
> 
> Eppure credevo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro.


Pisellino pure te? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ok non per distruggere il romanticismo ma se lo stupro può essere espressione di un "ti amo disperato" ...*io mi faccio monaca*:mrgreen:


:blu:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nocciola. Zabaione. Variegato Nutella. Crema..


Il TI AMO è stato il mio...ed è stato una conseguenza.
Mi spiego meglio. Dopo una cosa del genere la domanda che mi è venuta spontanea è stata "ma tu hai mai provato qualcosa per me?"
Quando mi ha detto NO (sì, mi ha detto no e basta...non ha detto altro) io gli ho risposto sorridendo che io invece lo avevo sempre amato.
Questo è stato...

Quando mi era sopra, quando mi schiacciava la faccia sul cuscino mi ha chiamata amore, che è una cosa assurda di per sè visto che il massimo dei nomignoli affettuosi è stato "ehi tu!". Quel che è certo è che amore prima di allora non mi ci aveva mai chiamata, ma manco tesoro!


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, ha fatto bene a superare la cosa, e anche a perdonare, ma il perdono può benissimo essere un atto intimo e personale, da non comunicare a nessuno, nemmeno con i fatti
> mi riferisco sempre al fatto che si vedano ancora, che non è necessario al perdono, secondo me


proprio tu hai detto che lei non vuole rendersi conto di chi ha davanti
ma a meno che tu nn la conosca da sempre, nn credo che tu lo possa dire
e nn credo neanche che superare una cosa del genere possa significare perdonare
il fatto che una volta l'anno prendano un caffè insieme nn mi sembra significativo


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> a parte che io ho letto diverse critiche e pure qualche offesa, ma a parte questo
> ho notato un certo scetticismo di fondo in merito alle sue parole e anche a quelle della miss
> come se fosse ritenuto impossibile che una donna possa essere abbastanza forte da farcela da sola
> io personalmente credo che mi sarei armata di coltello e avrei fatto un bagno di sangue
> ...


Ma non è farcela o non farcela da soli, è rimanere in rapporto e considerare amico, vedere e sentirsi con uno che t'ha combinato sto schifo. Amore o no che potesse esserci. Ma che è, scherziamo? Puttana eva. Una così non ce l'ha fatta e non ne è uscita manco per il cazzo. E poco importa che lei scriva il contrario.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti di tutto ho parlato meno che di romanticismo.
> 
> Bho. Vabbè famo finta che non ho scritto niente.



infatti ho commesso un errore di cui ti chiedo scusa. 
la prima parte del mio post era rivolta a te 
la seconda (da: perdonami) a sbriciolata

vi ho messi insieme nella mia testa perché avete avuto uno scambio di battute.
e forse non dovrei nemmeno affacciarmi a questo 3d perché solo a leggere il primo post, ieri, sono scoppiata a piangere


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è farcela o non farcela da soli, è rimanere in rapporto e considerare amico, vedere e sentirsi con uno che t'ha combinato sto schifo. Amore o no che potesse esserci. Ma che è, scherziamo? Puttana eva. Una così non ce l'ha fatta e non ne è uscita manco per il cazzo. E poco importa che lei scriva il contrario.


Vuoi prendere un caffè con me?


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

non eri uscito?
 comunqueper contestare la violenza scrivi con meno violenza 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è farcela o non farcela da soli, è rimanere in rapporto e considerare amico, vedere e sentirsi con uno che t'ha combinato sto schifo. Amore o no che potesse esserci. Ma che è, scherziamo? Puttana eva. Una così non ce l'ha fatta e non ne è uscita manco per il cazzo. E poco importa che lei scriva il contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi prendere un caffè con me?


Lungo e senza zucchero, grazie.


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2014)

stavo facendo alcune riflessioni fra me e me dopo aver letto quanto scritto. (quindi ormai un po' lo sapete, non sarò per niente breve...però mi sono impegnata per esserlo il più possibile:mrgreen

Riflettevo sul ruolo che gioca la mente nel tutelare attraverso lo spiegare. Mi pare fosse Sbriciolata che ha ben sottolineato che se guardi negli occhi il tuo violentatore te la puoi spiegare fin che vuoi, ma quelli sono contemporaneamente gli occhi di un qualcuno che conosci (spesso) e che contemporaneamente è uno straniero. 
Non solo a te come individuo violato, ma è straniero alla sensazione di sicurezza e abbraccio che dal mondo dovrebbe venire. 

Lei ha usato il termine bestie. Io non lo uso, perchè le bestie rispondono a istinti. Noi umani SCEGLIAMO.

Ed è un buon rifugio la mente, dopo. Non  subito dopo. Dopo un po'. 
E' calda, ti sa dire tante cose. Ti sa tranquillizzare, mettendo ordine nel disordine. Si sta bene nella mente. Ti abbraccia. Ti fa sentire di poter ancora dire la tua, ti fa sentire che esisti.

Siamo comunque figli del cogito ego sum..

Ma il sentire profondo è un altro discorso dal cogitare.

E quel sentire si innesta sulla percezione di sè nel mondo che si è precedentemente acquisita.

Ecco perchè diventa importante parlarne. 

Una violenza scatena dei mostri che magari se ne sarebbero stati relativamente buoni per il resto della vita.
Una violenza arriva a colpire talmente a fondo l'intimità di un individuo da cambiarne davvero l'assetto. 
E la relazione con se stesso e col mondo.

Cantare la storia, far sì che esistano testimoni in grado di ripeterla quando tu non riesci più a farlo è fondamentale in un processo di guarigione. 

In questo la nostra cultura non aiuta chi denuncia.
La nostra cultura è più centrata al comprendere che al cantare e ripetere.

Come se il comprendere esorcizzasse la paura archetipa che un evento del genere scatena in chi lo ascolta. 
Come se comprendere aiutasse ad andare oltre.

Io non mi stancherò mai e poi mai di ripetere che non si può andare oltre una violenza. 

Una violenza è un sentire che definisce chi l'ha subita innanzitutto.
Ma anche chi l'ha agita e il contesto sociale in cui è avvenuta.
Non si va oltre. 
Ci si immerge semplicemente nel nuovo sentire che è il risultato dell'aver incontrato la violenza nella sua esplicitazione più inspiegabile ed immotivata.

Comprendere è un bisogno di chi ascolta. Un bisogno collettivo di sicurezza.

Ma la vittima ha bisogno di qualcuno che canti per lei quando lei non può. La vittima ha bisogno di tante voci. 
Perchè se anche lei riesce a cantare questo è un canto che non può essere fatto in solitudine.

Qualcuno che canti il sentire. Quello profondo. Pulito dai meccanismi del pensiero.

Non il comprendere, da cui derivano il perdono e tutte quelle storie che sono solo prodotti culturali.

I genitori dovrebbero essere i primi ripetitori, i primi ad unirsi al canto. 
Perchè la figlia violentata viene dai genitori e il figlio che ha violentato viene da genitori. 
Una figlia non è una monade.

Certe relazioni impediscono alle figlie di andare dalle madri. 
Certe relazioni, a loro volta incentrate sulla fiducia tradita, diventano un brodo in cui la violenza vive e prolifera. 
E sono quelle relazioni a mantenere la cultura della vergogna e del segreto.

Una figlia che non riesce a parlare con la madre, e la responsabilità relazionale è di entrambe perchè della dinamica si è coprotagoniste, rischia di rimanere invischiata con se stessa. 
Manifestandolo in mille modi, nella relazione col cibo per dire. Ma anche con l'autolesionismo, con la "paura" dell'acqua del toccarsi nell'acqua per ripulirsi (e anche questo è un archetipo ben radicato, basta guardare i riti della chiesa legati all'acqua).

Penso sia ancora lungo il percorso da fare per riuscire a non dover perdonare.

E penso che sia ancora lungo il percorso da fare per non sentire l'esigenza di essere assolti.

Quando penso alla violenza, alla fatica che si fa a nominarla, chiamarla col suo nome, ai tentativi di ridurla ai minimi termini, di categorizzarla...mi viene una tristezza infinita.

Per chi la subisce. Per chi la agisce. Per chi suo malgrado è costretto ad ascoltare e vedere.

Parlo di figlie violentate. Ma anche dei figli violentati. 
Parlo del violentatore. Ma anche delle violentatrici.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non eri uscito?
> comunqueper contestare la violenza scrivi con meno violenza


T'ho preso il lardo.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il TI AMO è stato il mio...ed è stato una conseguenza.
> Mi spiego meglio. Dopo una cosa del genere la domanda che mi è venuta spontanea è stata "ma tu hai mai provato qualcosa per me?"
> Quando mi ha detto NO (sì, mi ha detto no e basta...non ha detto altro) io gli ho risposto sorridendo che io invece lo avevo sempre amato.
> Questo è stato...
> ...




_Ti Amo_, o _Amore_, il concetto era quello.


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è farcela o non farcela da soli, è rimanere in rapporto e considerare amico, vedere e sentirsi con uno che t'ha combinato sto schifo. Amore o no che potesse esserci. Ma che è, scherziamo? Puttana eva. Una così non ce l'ha fatta e non ne è uscita manco per il cazzo. E poco importa che lei scriva il contrario.


guarda che io comprendo benissimo la tua rabbia, io ripeto, avrei fatto un bagno di sangue 
nn sarei stata capace di una reazione così "fredda" come ha avuto lei
ma questo perchè siamo appunto persone diverse
però scusa, ma dopo 7 anni, i tuoi sbotti di rabbia e le tue sequele di insulti nn servono a una bella sega


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2014)

e aggiungo anche una cosa. 

Non è un dovere essere forti.

Non è una croce al merito.

Lo si diventa perchè di necessità si fa virtù.

La realtà dietro la forza è che non ci sarebbe dovuta essere la necessità di esserlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda che io comprendo benissimo la tua rabbia, io ripeto, avrei fatto un bagno di sangue
> nn sarei stata capace di una reazione così "fredda" come ha avuto lei
> ma questo perchè siamo appunto persone diverse
> però scusa, ma dopo 7 anni, i tuoi sbotti di rabbia e le tue sequele di insulti nn servono a una bella sega


Rabbia? Ma poi quale reazione fredda, che questa ne ha passate di cotte e di crude. Non si tratta di reazione fredda, ma di dipendenza da una persona. A mente fredda una cosa così non sarebbe accaduta. Il punto è che, appunto, non ragioni in termini nè oggettivi e con una parte di emotività che sicuramente non è sana (per te).


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2014)

Sì le mie parole sono state aspre e incredule.
Soprattutto incredule, perchè ogni minuscola particella di me si ribella al pensiero che questo uomo possa pensare di essere assolto per quello che ha fatto.
Cuore, anima, testa, corpo, ho un moto di rigetto a pensarlo.
Ma non è un pensiero contro Nicka.


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> stavo facendo alcune riflessioni fra me e me dopo aver letto quanto scritto. (quindi ormai un po' lo sapete, *non sarò per niente breve*...*però mi sono impegnata per esserlo il più possibile*:mrgreen
> 
> Riflettevo sul ruolo che gioca la mente nel tutelare attraverso lo spiegare. Mi pare fosse Sbriciolata che ha ben sottolineato che se guardi negli occhi il tuo violentatore te la puoi spiegare fin che vuoi, ma quelli sono contemporaneamente gli occhi di un qualcuno che conosci (spesso) e che contemporaneamente è uno straniero.
> Non solo a te come individuo violato, ma è straniero alla sensazione di sicurezza e abbraccio che dal mondo dovrebbe venire.
> ...


Pant ... pant ... per la barba fuente di minerva ... ld:


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> T'ho preso il lardo.


colonnata?


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> proprio tu hai detto che lei non vuole rendersi conto di chi ha davanti
> ma a meno che tu nn la conosca da sempre, nn credo che tu lo possa dire
> e nn credo neanche che superare una cosa del genere possa significare perdonare
> il fatto che una volta l'anno prendano un caffè insieme nn mi sembra significativo


infatti è solo la mia opinione, ovvio
basta non scrivere niente e non arrivano opinioni, no? mica tutti abbiamo la stessa testa


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rabbia? Ma poi quale reazione fredda, che questa ne ha passate di cotte e di crude. Non si tratta di reazione fredda, ma di dipendenza da una persona. A mente fredda una cosa così non sarebbe accaduta. Il punto è che, appunto, non ragioni in termini nè oggettivi e con una parte di emotività che sicuramente non è sana (per te).


ma te che ne sai? la conosci? mi conosci? ma chi cazzo sei? gesù?


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti è solo la mia opinione, ovvio
> basta non scrivere niente e non arrivano opinioni, no? mica tutti abbiamo la stessa testa


ma pure io esprimevo un'opinione


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Pant ... pant ... per la barba fuente di minerva ... ld:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

sappi che ho pensato anche a te per sostenere la motivazione all'impegno nella sintesi:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma te che ne sai? la conosci? mi conosci? ma chi cazzo sei? gesù?


Di quello che ha passato poi ne ha scritto lei. Poi non sto affatto parlando di te e non capisco tu cosa c'entri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> stavo facendo alcune riflessioni fra me e me dopo aver letto quanto scritto. (quindi ormai un po' lo sapete, non sarò per niente breve...però mi sono impegnata per esserlo il più possibile:mrgreen
> 
> Riflettevo sul ruolo che gioca la mente nel tutelare attraverso lo spiegare. Mi pare fosse Sbriciolata che ha ben sottolineato che se guardi negli occhi il tuo violentatore te la puoi spiegare fin che vuoi, ma quelli sono contemporaneamente gli occhi di un qualcuno che conosci (spesso) e che contemporaneamente è uno straniero.
> Non solo a te come individuo violato, ma è straniero alla sensazione di sicurezza e abbraccio che dal mondo dovrebbe venire.
> ...


ti faccio solo un appunto Ipa: io ho usato la parola BELVA, non bestia, appositamente. Per il resto quoto con assoluta convinzione e condivisione.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma pure io esprimevo un'opinione


e allora perchè chiedi se la conosco da anni?
no, però ho espresso la mia opinione, come te...


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> sappi che ho pensato anche a te per sostenere la motivazione all'impegno nella sintesi:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lo avevo immaginato ... anche se con risultati 'nsomma :mrgreen:

P.S. Scusami per l'altro post ... ma non ho retto :nuke:


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti faccio solo un appunto Ipa: io ho usato la parola BELVA, non bestia, appositamente. Per il resto quoto con assoluta convinzione e condivisione.


ah ecco

avevo memorizzato un riferimento al mondo animale...ma effettivamente belva. E' azzeccato, sì. Proprio azzeccato

non ti ho quotata, sennò mi impazziva il mouse, ma mi è piaciuto davvero molto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Lo avevo immaginato ... anche se con risultati 'nsomma :mrgreen:
> 
> P.S. Scusami per l'altro post ... ma non ho retto :nuke:


'nsomma...ci provo...mi piacerebbe essere più sintetica...ma mi frullano i pensieri nella testa, non stanno mai fermi e mi escono quelle robe lì. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Perchè scusami?

Mi è servito quello che mi hai scritto...mi hai fatto pensare

Che poi ecco...dopo averti detto che non mi stanno mai fermi i pensieri e produco spataffiate, potrebbe essere frainteso, ma è un grazie


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e allora perchè chiedi se la conosco da anni?
> no, però ho espresso la mia opinione, come te...


sembrava quasi che ne avessi parlato a lungo con lei
ma è più probabile che abbia ragione minerva, sono stupida, nn capisco


----------



## morfeo78 (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non ti devi giustificare.
> io quel 'ti amo' lo capisco benissimo.
> era un dirgli 'ma sono io, ma hai fatto questo a me, ma io esisto e ho dei sentimenti'
> è una reazione assolutamente comprensibile di fronte alla bestialità che non potevi comprendere.
> Hai contrapposto la tua umanità alla sua scelleratezza.


Pure io comprendo la reazione e la interpreto così come ha scritto sbricciolata.


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Probabilmente non era nelle condizioni di poterla lasciare ... ma questo lo può dire solo lui!
> No non c'era bisogno della violenza ... ma ci sono dei momenti in cui la testa ci fa fare della hahate colossali ... non sempre ci che appare è ...


Saro io la poco profonda ma non riesco a correlare nessun tipo di sentimento( simile al affetto ) con lo stupro..ma sono felice che Nicka è riuscita ad andare avanti serenamente.


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di quello che ha passato poi ne ha scritto lei. Poi non sto affatto parlando di te e non capisco tu cosa c'entri.


mi sembra che lei ne stia parlando con calma e tranquillità
mentre te no


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi sembra che lei ne stia parlando con calma e tranquillità
> mentre te no


E come dovrebbe parlarne? E' roba successa sette anni fa, mica ieri.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

non mettermi parole in tastiera: stupida mai detto...violenta sì:mrgreen:



biri ha detto:


> sembrava quasi che ne avessi parlato a lungo con lei
> ma è più probabile che abbia ragione minerva, sono stupida, nn capisco


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sembrava quasi che ne avessi parlato a lungo con lei
> ma è più probabile che abbia ragione minerva, sono stupida, nn capisco


nooo minerva non ti direbbe mai che sei stupida...proprio no


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> *sembrava quasi che ne avessi parlato a lungo con lei*
> ma è più probabile che abbia ragione minerva, sono stupida, nn capisco



no, mi ha colpito il fatto di rivederlo, e quindi cercavo di dare una spiegazione


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nooo minerva non ti direbbe mai che sei stupida...proprio no


non è che non l'abbia mai fatto eh?
non con biri bonnie


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mettermi parole in tastiera: stupida mai detto...violenta sì:mrgreen:


minerva, suvvia, nn cercare di rigirare la frittata
quando ad una persona scrivi "tu sì che hai capito tutto"
vuol dire l'opposto, fino a lì ci arrivo anche io

violenta? dipende


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come dovrebbe parlarne? E' roba successa sette anni fa, mica ieri.


e allora te che ti incazzi a fare?


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, mi ha colpito il fatto di rivederlo, e quindi cercavo di dare una spiegazione


ma pure io l'avrei rivisto
alla camera mortuaria, al funerale, al cimitero....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me sento tanto Ultimo



Son sicuro che il gelato t'ha fatto venire la diarrea. Ma lo sai che sei strunz.!:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che non l'abbia mai fatto eh?
> non con biri bonnie


ti perdono solo perchè nn mi conosci


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

figurati, la frittata non va mai girata.hai capito tutto vuol dire che non hai capito una mazza di quello che ha scritto la maggior parte e non perché sei stupida ma tendente alla polemica senz'altro  





biri ha detto:


> minerva, suvvia, nn cercare di rigirare la frittata
> quando ad una persona scrivi "tu sì che hai capito tutto"
> vuol dire l'opposto, fino a lì ci arrivo anche io
> 
> violenta? dipende


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> figurati, la frittata non va mai girata.hai capito tutto vuol dire che non hai capito una mazza di quello che ha scritto la maggior parte e non perché sei stupida ma tendente alla polemica senz'altro


polemica, pignola, acida e rompicoglioni, prego
ma sono in buona compagnia :mrgreen:

solo che io sono anche simpatica :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che non l'abbia mai fatto eh?
> non con biri bonnie


sei impossibile.
non mi sembrava da te...ecco tutto...


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

touché, nessuno è perfetto





biri ha detto:


> polemica, pignola, acida e rompicoglioni, prego
> ma sono in buona compagnia :mrgreen:
> 
> solo che io sono anche simpatica :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e allora te che ti incazzi a fare?


...

Mi fa male il cervello. Allora: mi "incazzo" che dopo sette anni questa ci apre un thread e spiega che con sto tizio ha ancora rapporti, lo sente, lo vede, e lo considera un amico.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Mi fa male il cervello. Allora: mi "incazzo" che dopo sette anni questa ci apre un thread e spiega che con sto tizio ha ancora rapporti, lo sente, lo vede, e lo considera un amico.


tu sei rimasto fermo al primo post


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Mi fa male il cervello. Allora: mi "incazzo" che dopo sette anni questa ci apre un thread e spiega che con sto tizio ha ancora rapporti, lo sente, lo vede, e lo considera un amico.


ma cristo santo, è evidente che ha le sue buone ragioni (spero)
anche se, come dicevo con free, nn credo che un caffè l'anno
sia significativo, insomma, gli amici sono altri


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma cristo santo, è evidente che ha le sue buone ragioni (spero)
> anche se, come dicevo con free, nn credo che un caffè l'anno
> sia significativo, insomma, gli amici sono altri


Non esistono buone ragioni per una cosa così, è quello il punto. Si chiama dipendenza.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

che stupido:mrgreen:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non esistono buone ragioni per una cosa così, è quello il punto. Si chiama dipendenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che stupido:mrgreen:


Mi si è bruciata la frittata, stasera ripieghiamo sul lardo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu sei rimasto fermo al primo post


Ed invece poi com'è?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che stupido:mrgreen:



ah.. ma allora anche tu hai capito che la dipendenza si riferiva all'unico caffè all'anno? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed invece poi com'è?


l ha speigato perche l ha chiamato amico....che poi , infatti, amico non e'


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ah.. ma allora anche tu hai capito che la dipendenza si riferiva all'unico caffè all'anno? :mrgreen:


Ma anche se fosse un caffè, ma come fai a prendere un caffè con uno che t'ha stuprata? Oh? E' dipendenza sì. Se non lo molli, certo che lo è. Ma che cazzo state dicendo?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l ha speigato perche l ha chiamato amico....che poi , infatti, amico non e'


Ma poi chiamarlo come vuoi, puoi scrivere che non è amico e chiamarlo semplicemente rapporto, rimane che lo senti, lo vedi, ti ci tieni in contatto. E' semplice, non è difficile.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse un caffè, ma come fai a prendere un caffè con uno che t'ha stuprata? Oh? E' dipendenza sì. Se non lo molli, certo che lo è. Ma che cazzo state dicendo?


JB io non pneso che lei non associ la parola stupro all uomo che lei ha amato....
infatti non l ha mai usata....ha detto violenza......
che poi ai fatti sia la stessa cosa okkkk. se io ci penso....quella del mio ex la considero piu una violenza che uno sturpo....
l altro uno stupro...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> JB io non pneso che lei associ la parola stupro all uomo che lei ha amato....
> infatti non l ha mai usata....ha detto violenza......
> che poi ai fatti sia la stessa cosa okkkk. se io ci penso....quella del mio ex la considero piu una violenza che uno sturpo....
> l altro uno stupro...


Appunto è dipendenza.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto è dipendenza.


lo era....e' passato troppo tempo per dire dipendenza oggi.....
sta con un altro, ama un altro uomo.....
sicuramente lo sara' stata...
adesso e' tutto finito. o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo era....e' passato troppo tempo per dire dipendenza oggi.....
> sta con un altro, ama un altro uomo.....
> sicuramente lo sara' stata...
> adesso e' tutto finito. o no?


Ennò.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> JB io non pneso che lei non associ la parola stupro all uomo che lei ha amato....
> infatti non l ha mai usata....ha detto violenza......
> che poi ai fatti sia la stessa cosa okkkk. se io ci penso....quella del mio ex la considero piu una violenza che uno sturpo....
> l altro uno stupro...


E' una differenza che non tutti possono cogliere...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò.



cosa no?
perche tu pensi che non abbia superato nulla? solo perche ad oggi l ha definito "amico" "rapporto"...
tutto qui? un po pochino non ti sembra?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una differenza che non tutti possono cogliere...


lo so


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una differenza che non tutti possono cogliere...


Non è una differenza in effetti. Sei TU che la vedi così, ma non c'è alcuna differenza. E la vedi così proprio perchè sei dipendente a livello emotivo da sto tizio. Altrimenti non è obiettivamente ed oggettivamente vero quello che dici.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò.


Tu sei di quelli che se ti dico che sono mora continui a dire che son bionda, che ti porto i certificati di sangue terrone fino alla decima generazione e continui a dire che sono bionda...

Prendi per buono quello che ti si dice...
Se poi devi sclerare per una cosa che è fatta e finita anni e anni fa fai pure. 
Lo so io quello che è stato e tu puoi averne solo una percezione lontana...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è una differenza in effetti. Sei TU che la vedi così, ma non c'è alcuna differenza. E la vedi così proprio perchè sei dipendente a livello emotivo da sto tizio. Altrimenti non è obiettivamente ed oggettivamente vero quello che dici.


Hai ragione.

(vediamo se così avrà fine.)


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosa no?
> perche tu pensi che non abbia superato nulla? solo perche ad oggi l ha definito "amico" "rapporto"...
> tutto qui? un po pochino non ti sembra?


Non l'ha superato no. Non è nè normale nè nulla rimanere in contatto, in rapporto con uno che ti ha usato violenza così. Affatto. Avrà superato sicuramente lo stupro, ma non chi l'ha perpetrato ed è esattamente QUESTO il punto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

capisci che per dirle che è stata violentata sei più invasivo di un'arnia di api incazzate che voleva rilassarsi alla gara di culi ma no, sei qui a rompere i livelli emotivi 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è una differenza in effetti. Sei TU che la vedi così, ma non c'è alcuna differenza. E la vedi così proprio perchè sei dipendente a livello emotivo da sto tizio. Altrimenti non è obiettivamente ed oggettivamente vero quello che dici.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu sei di quelli che se ti dico che sono mora continui a dire che son bionda, che ti porto i certificati di sangue terrone fino alla decima generazione e continui a dire che sono bionda...
> 
> Prendi per buono quello che ti si dice...
> Se poi devi sclerare per una cosa che è fatta e finita anni e anni fa fai pure.
> Lo so io quello che è stato e tu puoi averne solo una percezione lontana...


Leggi appresso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> minerva, suvvia, nn cercare di rigirare la frittata
> quando ad una persona scrivi "tu sì che hai capito tutto"
> vuol dire l'opposto, fino a lì ci arrivo anche io
> 
> violenta? dipende


SE tu avessi capito male lo spirito degli interventi, mica saresti stupida, in caso. 
Ce ne sono di cose che non capisco ...

E sono stupida, eh? ma per altri motivi.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una differenza che non tutti possono cogliere...



però non sei d'accordo che il perdono può essere anche un fatto intimo del proprio animo e non c'entra nulla col continuare a vedersi etc.?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisci che per dirle che è stata violentata sei più invasivo di un'arnia di api incazzate che voleva rilassarsi alla gara di culi ma no, sei qui a rompere i livelli emotivi


Vattene culona.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

:unhappy:ma uffi





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vattene culona.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> (vediamo se così avrà fine.)


E' sacrosanto che io abbia ragione. E per me finisce in un click. Per te no.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Per certi versi a jb lo capisco. Lui è convinto che tutte le persone la debbano pensare come lui, e soprattutto che, tutte le persone siano lui. Il bello o la cosa strana è, ma a sto punto qua dentro visto che c'è uno scambio di opinioni che spesso rasentano l'inverosimile...( inverosimile che spesso diventa vero) qua, jb, che minchia ci sta a fare?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non l'ha superato no. Non è nè normale nè nulla rimanere in contatto, in rapporto con uno che ti ha usato violenza così. Affatto. Avrà superato sicuramente lo stupro, ma non chi l'ha perpetrato ed è esattamente QUESTO il punto.



be allora sei stronzo, perche non l hai spiegata cosi da stamattina.....
adesso ha piu senso...devi sempre farto odiare.,...ma perche? non ti piace proprio il bene?

dai vieni di la che io free facciamo le descrizioni di noi stesse


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be allora sei stronzo, perche non l hai spiegata cosi da stamattina.....
> adesso ha piu senso...devi sempre farto odiare.,...ma perche? non ti piace proprio il bene?
> 
> dai vieni di la che io free facciamo le descrizioni di noi stesse


Se non sapete leggere, o non capite, non è che sono stronzo io e non è colpa mia.


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non l'ha superato no. Non è nè normale nè nulla rimanere in contatto, in rapporto con uno che ti ha usato violenza così. Affatto. Avrà superato sicuramente lo stupro, ma non chi l'ha perpetrato ed è esattamente QUESTO il punto.


  io nn capisco se fai sul serio o ci stai prendendo a tutti per il culo io nn penso che dopo mezz'ora lei sia andata con lui a prendersi un caffè nn credo che il giorno dopo gli abbia mandato un messaggino per augurargli il buongiorno come nn credo che negli ultimi 7 anni siano rimasti sempre in contatto io credo che dopo aver superato, metabolizzato, accettato, capito (usa il termine che preferisci) la cosa abbia semplicemente deciso di dimostrargli che è superiore a lui che quello che gli ha fatto l'ha ferita ma resa più forte che cmq quello che c'è stato tra loro per lei era vero e nn mi sembra di difficile comprensione


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn capisco se fai sul serio o ci stai prendendo a tutti per il culo io nn penso che dopo mezz'ora lei sia andata con lui a prendersi un caffè nn credo che il giorno dopo gli abbia mandato un messaggino per augurargli il buongiorno come nn credo che negli ultimi 7 anni siano rimasti sempre in contatto io credo che dopo aver superato, metabolizzato, accettato, capito (usa il termine che preferisci) la cosa abbia semplicemente deciso di dimostrargli che è superiore a lui che quello che gli ha fatto l'ha ferita ma resa più forte che cmq quello che c'è stato tra loro per lei era vero e nn mi sembra di difficile comprensione


Ma superiore de che? Dimostrargli d'essere superiore nel continuare a sentirlo e vederlo quando il punto è proprio che Nicka ha scritto che per lei questo animale conta perchè ci ha condiviso tantissimo e lo conosce da più di vent'anni? E allora? Che ci credesse o no non è il punto. Ci credo che fosse PERSA di sto tizio se dopo che lui ne ha abusato a quella maniera lei non l'ha cancellato dalla sua vita.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non sei d'accordo che il perdono può essere anche un fatto intimo del proprio animo e non c'entra nulla col continuare a vedersi etc.?


E' chiaro che non sono cose che vanno per forza di pari passo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è una differenza in effetti. Sei TU che la vedi così, ma non c'è alcuna differenza. E la vedi così proprio perchè sei dipendente a livello emotivo da sto tizio. Altrimenti non è obiettivamente ed oggettivamente vero quello che dici.


sono d'accordo sul concetto, non mi suona molto la dipendenza emotiva. Userei un'altro termine ma peste mi colga se mi viene.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo sul concetto, non mi suona molto la dipendenza emotiva. Userei un'altro termine ma peste mi colga se mi viene.



Succube?


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn capisco se fai sul serio o ci stai prendendo a tutti per il culo io nn penso che dopo mezz'ora lei sia andata con lui a prendersi un caffè nn credo che il giorno dopo gli abbia mandato un messaggino per augurargli il buongiorno come nn credo che negli ultimi 7 anni siano rimasti sempre in contatto io credo che dopo aver superato, metabolizzato, accettato, capito (usa il termine che preferisci) la cosa abbia semplicemente deciso di dimostrargli che è superiore a lui che quello che gli ha fatto l'ha ferita ma resa più forte che cmq quello che c'è stato tra loro per lei era vero e nn mi sembra di difficile comprensione



ma superiore di cosa, scusa. 

cioè una persona ti usa violenza e tu poi ci resti amico? è come quando un uomo picchia la sua donna e poi lei lo perdona perchè guarda tutto quello che c'è stato e ci sarà ma non il singolo episodio. essù


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn capisco se fai sul serio o ci stai prendendo a tutti per il culo io nn penso che dopo mezz'ora lei sia andata con lui a prendersi un caffè nn credo che il giorno dopo gli abbia mandato un messaggino per augurargli il buongiorno come nn credo che negli ultimi 7 anni siano rimasti sempre in contatto io credo che dopo aver superato, metabolizzato, accettato, capito (usa il termine che preferisci) la cosa abbia semplicemente deciso di dimostrargli che è superiore a lui che quello che gli ha fatto l'ha ferita ma resa più forte che cmq quello che c'è stato tra loro per lei era vero e nn mi sembra di difficile comprensione


Per certi versi è così, ma mi rendo conto che la cosa non può essere condivisa da tutti nè capita...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Succube?


Ma più o meno siamo lì.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Ma forse nicka prima o poi un chiarimento lo affronterà, certamente è rimasto tutto come un "non risolto"


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per certi versi è così, ma mi rendo conto che la cosa non può essere condivisa da tutti nè capita...



scusa, ma tu hai un compagno ora, vero?
prova ad immaginare di raccontarglielo, ovvero di raccontarlo ad un uomo che ti ama e che ti vuole bene...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per certi versi è così, ma mi rendo conto che la cosa non può essere condivisa da tutti nè capita...


Per sentirti superiore? Ma te la racconti?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma superiore di cosa, scusa.
> 
> cioè una persona ti usa violenza e tu poi ci resti amico? è come quando un uomo picchia la sua donna e poi lei lo perdona perchè guarda tutto quello che c'è stato e ci sarà ma non il singolo episodio. essù


Brava, sì. Esattamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Succube?


mi verrebbe da dire soggezione emotiva, ma non so se sia una castroneria. Comunque il concetto è quello.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu hai un compagno ora, vero?
> prova ad immaginare di raccontarglielo, ovvero di raccontarlo ad un uomo che ti ama e che ti vuole bene...


Quando mi ha conosciuta era al corrente di quello che è stato nel passato...


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma superiore di cosa, scusa.
> 
> cioè una persona ti usa violenza e tu poi ci resti amico? è come quando un uomo picchia la sua donna e poi lei lo perdona perchè guarda tutto quello che c'è stato e ci sarà ma non il singolo episodio. essù


è un'ipotesi
e cmq superiore nn è il termine adatto, me ne rendo conto, però è quello che secondo me calza di più


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

A me verrebbe da pensare " non voglio rinnegare quello che una volta provavo"


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma forse nicka prima o poi un chiarimento lo affronterà, certamente è rimasto tutto come un "non risolto"


Non so, forse sembra strano davvero...
Ma per me è risolta...ed è risolta da diverso tempo!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Si*

Jb è sempre brusco,ma a dirla tutta con il cazzo che dovrebbe rimanerci in buoni rapporti,già gli ha detto culo a non essere denunciato a quella merda di uomo...!


----------



## birba (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma superiore de che? Dimostrargli d'essere superiore nel continuare a sentirlo e vederlo quando il punto è proprio che Nicka ha scritto che per lei questo animale conta perchè ci ha condiviso tantissimo e lo conosce da più di vent'anni? E allora? Che ci credesse o no non è il punto. Ci credo che fosse PERSA di sto tizio se dopo che lui ne ha abusato a quella maniera lei non l'ha cancellato dalla sua vita.


che fosse persa di lui è evidente
ma nn ho letto giustificazioni scritte da lei
lei ha ovviamente cercato di dare un senso all'azione di sto stronzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me verrebbe da pensare " non voglio rinnegare quello che una volta provavo"


è esattamente questa la trappola che non permette a figlie sorelle e mogli di denunciare i loro violentatori.
Perchè pensano a quello che provavano LORO e lo proiettano sul violentatore.
Se io ti ho voluto bene allora anche tu mi hai voluto bene.
Invece no.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so, forse sembra strano davvero...
> Ma per me è risolta...ed è risolta da diverso tempo!


Questo lo puoi sapere solo tu in effetti, noi possiamo intuire ma secondo il nostro modo di essere e di reagire


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb è sempre brusco,ma a dirla tutta con il cazzo che dovrebbe rimanerci in buoni rapporti,già gli ha detto culo a non essere denunciato a quella merda di uomo...!


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi ha conosciuta era al corrente di quello che è stato nel passato...


questa è una bella cosa. Altra bella cosa è che tu sia riuscita a tirarti fuori da tutto il caccone. Altra cosa bella bella è che adesso hai un rapporto pulito e che ti rende serena, se lo meritano tutti ma per certe persone vale un po' di più.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brava, sì. Esattamente.



io bo, non capisco


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb è sempre brusco,ma a dirla tutta con il cazzo che dovrebbe rimanerci in buoni rapporti,già gli ha detto culo a non essere denunciato a quella merda di uomo...!


Ma se la gente non capisce concetti semplici non è che io sono brusco o che. Con tutto che non mi pare di scrivere arabo.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi ha conosciuta era al corrente di quello che è stato nel passato...



ma lui lo sa che ogni tanto vedi questo tizio?
scusa ma non credo che un uomo che ti vuole bene veramente rimarrebbe indifferente a questa cosa


----------



## Fantastica (22 Maggio 2014)

Non è risolta, no... perché ci hai aperto un topic in Confessionale su un forum che hai prima un po' "studiato".
Non è risolta, no, proprio perché sei composta e razionale.
Non è risolta, no, perché non è credibile che saresti capace di assalire con furia chi osasse la stessa cosa contro una tua amica e non l'hai fatto per te.

Tu non ti sei mai sentita in colpa, ma tu l'hai giustificato, questo sì, e l'hai giustificato in quell'atto come un essere umano, un intero umano, e non come una belva, quale invece è un qualsiasi maschio abusi di una donna, per di più premeditandolo come ha fatto lui ed essendo capace di dire ti amo SOLO in quel frangente, come solo in quel frangente ne fosti capace tu.

Vuoi forse salvare il fatto di essere stata innamorata di un pezzo di merda per molti anni e di aver avuto una relazione di merda per molti anni?
E di continuare a "salvarlo" per evitare di dirti che in quegli anni tu non hai avuto nessun amore, né per te stessa né per lui? Può essere. E va bene così, visto che l'hai superata.

Ma basta con gli auguri, i sorrisi, i caffè. Davvero basta.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se la gente non capisce concetti semplici non è che io sono brusco o che. Con tutto che non mi pare di scrivere arabo.


Non scrivi arabo ma sei crudo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma lui lo sa che ogni tanto vedi questo tizio?
> scusa ma non credo che un uomo che ti vuole bene veramente rimarrebbe indifferente a questa cosa


in effetti...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è risolta, no... perché ci hai aperto un topic in Confessionale su un forum che hai prima un po' "studiato".
> Non è risolta, no, proprio perché sei composta e razionale.
> Non è risolta, no, perché non è credibile che saresti capace di assalire con furia chi osasse la stessa cosa contro una tua amica e non l'hai fatto per te.
> 
> ...


Bella, io potrei essere d'accordo con te,ma se a nicka ve bene così perchè condannarla?


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2014)

*non so bene il perchè,ma mi viene da pensare a questa canzone,leggendo il 3d*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non so, forse sembra strano davvero...
> Ma per me è risolta...ed è risolta da diverso tempo!


[video=youtube;0CIPlde1rCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIPlde1rCU[/video]


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esattamente questa la trappola che non permette a figlie sorelle e mogli di denunciare i loro violentatori.
> Perchè pensano a quello che provavano LORO e lo proiettano sul violentatore.
> Se io ti ho voluto bene allora anche tu mi hai voluto bene.
> Invece no.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è risolta, no... perché ci hai aperto un topic in Confessionale su un forum che hai prima un po' "studiato".
> Non è risolta, no, proprio perché sei composta e razionale.
> Non è risolta, no, perché non è credibile che saresti capace di assalire con furia chi osasse la stessa cosa contro una tua amica e non l'hai fatto per te.
> 
> ...



Ciao

quotone ... 

Da rileggere ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non scrivi arabo ma sei crudo.


Ma appunto mi si dovrebbe capire prima. Esattamente. Il fatto è che ci sono talmente tante sovrastrutture che prima di arrivare al nocciolo è più facile, molto più facile scrivermi che non ho capito un cazzo piuttosto che scoprirsi. Quando si parla d'emotività poi...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è una bella cosa. Altra bella cosa è che tu sia riuscita a tirarti fuori da tutto il caccone. Altra cosa bella bella è che adesso hai un rapporto pulito e che ti rende serena, se lo meritano tutti ma per certe persone vale un po' di più.


 Grazie!
Sì, era una cosa che doveva sapere, per svariati motivi...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella, io potrei essere d'accordo con te,ma se a nicka ve bene così perchè condannarla?



Non la condanna nessuno. Nessuno. Neppure JB.

Ma se fosse, se fosse, che LE PARE di aver risolto e ci ha in effetti solo messo una pezza sopra, continuare a vedere la pezza come un magnifico manto di broccato non è esattamente il modo migliore di sistemare davvero.
Poi vedrà lei se riflettere sui pensieri di qualcuno, se non farlo, se rifletterci e stabilire che in fondo son cazzate e che è davvero come dice lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è risolta, no... perché ci hai aperto un topic in Confessionale su un forum che hai prima un po' "studiato".
> Non è risolta, no, proprio perché sei composta e razionale.
> Non è risolta, no, perché non è credibile che saresti capace di assalire con furia chi osasse la stessa cosa contro una tua amica e non l'hai fatto per te.
> 
> ...


mi piaci Fanta perchè tu sei tutta pizzi e trine poi te ne scendi come una benna a buttare sul piatto quello attorno al quale stavo girando da stamattina, cercando il modo. Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Allora*

Faccio una premessa.Non ho mai pensato di violentare nessuna,mai fatto una cosa del genere,MAI alzato le mani su una donna.Però purtroppo mi è capitato di far molto male ad una donna,e nonostante tutto, proprio per la grande sofferenza che ho provocato,non sono indifferente a questa donna,pensandoci potrebbe essere questo?Nicka non prova indifferenza per quest'uomo proprio perchè è stata così segnata?


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma lui lo sa che ogni tanto vedi questo tizio?
> scusa ma non credo che un uomo che ti vuole bene veramente rimarrebbe indifferente a questa cosa


Sapeva che lo sentivo ogni tanto.
Gli avevo detto che lo avevo rivisto, è chiaro che non ne è stato contento...

Il caffè ogni tanto è davvero ogni tanto, se ci si vede un paio di volte all'anno è molto.
Io ho la mia vita e lui la sua. E la frequenza cala più andiamo avanti, è fisiologico. 
Non passiamo la vita a cercarci.

Cioè qui pare veramente che ci facciamo le grasse risate ogni venerdì sera, ma non è così...
Capita una volta ogni tanto che passi in zona e mi dica "scendi che ti offro un caffè?", mezz'ora di chiacchiere e via...
E di certo, di certo lo sottolineo, il rapporto non è quello che era un tempo. E vorrei ben vedere eh...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è risolta, no... perché ci hai aperto un topic in Confessionale su un forum che hai prima un po' "studiato".
> Non è risolta, no, proprio perché sei composta e razionale.
> Non è risolta, no, perché non è credibile che saresti capace di assalire con furia chi osasse la stessa cosa contro una tua amica e non l'hai fatto per te.
> 
> ...


E' risolta, sì... perchè appunto conoscendo un po' questo forum ho volutamente scritto qui. L'ho fatto con una motivazione ben precisa ed era rivolta più a chi legge che a me che scrivo.
E' risolta, sì... perchè ho avuto il tempo per essere scomposta e irrazionale, ma l'essere razionale è mia caratteristica fin da bambina, quindi oggi ho ripreso quella compostezza che mi ha sempre contraddistinta e che non è in alcun modo forzata.
E' risolta, sì... perchè io ho la presunzione di saper difendere me stessa e ho una grande senso di protezione nei confronti delle mie persone care per le quali darei qualsiasi cosa e che vorrei difendere da qualsiasi dolore, ben conscia di quel dolore.
E' risolta, sì... perchè sono oltre 50 pagine che dico che è risolta. Re-solvere, ovvere sciogliere. 
Io ho sciolto i miei nodi, ci sono arrivata e li ho districati.
So quello che ho vissuto, una pseudo-relazione di merda con un pezzo di merda dici tu, bene...e cosa devo fare? Strapparmi i capelli annodati o prendere atto che spazzolando pian piano forse quei nodi si possono sciogliere e i capelli possono passare dallo stato rasta allo stato lucido e liscio?
Io ho preferito spazzolare a lungo...e credo oggi di avere una chioma di tutto rispetto, mi consenta! :mrgreen:
E prima che mi si dica che allora si potevano pure tagliare, ho tagliato...ma non è che tutti i tagli stanno bene su ogni viso...


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma lui lo sa che ogni tanto vedi questo tizio?
> scusa ma non credo che un uomo che ti vuole bene veramente rimarrebbe indifferente a questa cosa


questa è una domanda fondamentale... pensare che la mia compagna possa frequentare un ex che l'ha violentata mi farebbe bollire il sangue.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa.Non ho mai pensato di violentare nessuna,mai fatto una cosa del genere,MAI alzato le mani su una donna.Però purtroppo mi è capitato di far molto male ad una donna,e nonostante tutto, proprio per la grande sofferenza che ho provocato,non sono indifferente a questa donna,pensandoci potrebbe essere questo?Nicka non prova indifferenza per quest'uomo proprio perchè è stata così segnata?


Non provo indifferenza, come non ne prova lui, perchè gli ho voluto un mondo di bene. Perchè è così strano da pensare?
Ma questo non vale solo per lui, se ho voluto così bene a una persona non ci sarà mai indifferenza.
Se lo odiassi sarebbe indifferenza? No.
L'indifferenza scatta nel momento in cui quella persona non esiste, ma se per me è esistita non potrò mai esserne indifferente.

Così come mi è capitato con una grandissima stronza con la quale ho chiuso anni fa, che non ho più nè visto nè sentito, ma che mi ha delusa a un livello così grave e profondo che se la incontrassi domani la tirerei sotto con la macchina.

Nessuna delle persone che mi ha affiancata in un pezzo di vita mi sarà mai indifferente...nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non provo indifferenza, come non ne prova lui, perchè gli ho voluto un mondo di bene. Perchè è così strano da pensare?
> Ma questo non vale solo per lui, se ho voluto così bene a una persona non ci sarà mai indifferenza.
> Se lo odiassi sarebbe indifferenza? No.
> L'indifferenza scatta nel momento in cui quella persona non esiste, ma se per me è esistita non potrò mai esserne indifferente.
> ...


Che non potesse esser indifferente è palese, per il pregresso e l'episodio in se.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non provo indifferenza, come non ne prova lui, perchè gli ho voluto un mondo di bene. Perchè è così strano da pensare?
> Ma questo non vale solo per lui, se ho voluto così bene a una persona non ci sarà mai indifferenza.
> Se lo odiassi sarebbe indifferenza? No.
> L'indifferenza scatta nel momento in cui quella persona non esiste, ma se per me è esistita non potrò mai esserne indifferente.
> ...


Ho capito e ti capisco....!


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

*Adesso ve lo devo chiedere*

lo devo fare.Qui rimaniamo sconvolti per i tradimenti ma di fronte ad uno stupro da parte di uno stronzo al improvviso capiamo e comprendiamo e cerchiamo anche le motivazioni dello stupro.Amore, non amore, sentimento irrisolto.A Nicka è capitato con l'amante fidanzato, non metto in discussione la gestione successiva(che non condivido ma non mi sono mai trovata in una situazione del genere) e  la sua forza a superarlo e mi complimento con lei.Ma ragazzi è uno stupro e tale rimane....E uno stupro è un fatto grave che altre donne meno forti di Nicka le ha segnate per tutta la vita....


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questa è una domanda fondamentale... pensare che la mia compagna possa frequentare un ex che l'ha violentata mi farebbe bollire il sangue.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Apollonia (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' risolta, sì... perchè appunto conoscendo un po' questo forum ho volutamente scritto qui. L'ho fatto con una motivazione ben precisa ed era rivolta più a chi legge che a me che scrivo.
> E' risolta, sì... perchè ho avuto il tempo per essere scomposta e irrazionale, ma l'essere razionale è mia caratteristica fin da bambina, quindi oggi ho ripreso quella compostezza che mi ha sempre contraddistinta e che non è in alcun modo forzata.
> E' risolta, sì... perchè io ho la presunzione di saper difendere me stessa e ho una grande senso di protezione nei confronti delle mie persone care per le quali darei qualsiasi cosa e che vorrei difendere da qualsiasi dolore, ben conscia di quel dolore.
> E' risolta, sì... perchè sono oltre 50 pagine che dico che è risolta. Re-solvere, ovvere sciogliere.
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lo devo fare.Qui rimaniamo sconvolti per i tradimenti ma di fronte ad uno stupro da parte di uno stronzo al improvviso capiamo e comprendiamo e cerchiamo anche le motivazioni dello stupro.Amore, non amore, sentimento irrisolto.A Nicka è capitato con l'amante fidanzato, non metto in discussione la gestione successiva(che non condivido ma non mi sono mai trovata in una situazione del genere) e  la sua forza a superarlo e mi complimento con lei.Ma ragazzi è uno stupro e tale rimane....E uno stupro è un fatto grave che altre donne meno forti di Nicka le ha segnate per tutta la vita....



Io sono più che sconvolta, non solo per quello che ha raccontato Nicka, perchè dal suo racconto, velatamente o meno, in 24h ho contato altri 4 casi di violenza stupro o come vogliamo definirlo.

Ho sempre sperato che i dati sentiti e letti fosse gonfiati, invece temo il contrario.

Sono sconvolta come donna e come mamma. Ho paura, paura che sia facile possa succedere, mi sento pure fortunata perchè mi è andata bene fino ad ora, nessun fatto sconvolgente o fuori controllo, appunto, per ora.

Andrà cosi bene alle mie figlie?

Mi nascondono qualcosa?

Fa paura leggere che molte ragazze donne soffrono in silenzio.

Fa pure ridimensionare quello che prima mi/ci sembrava un dramma. 

Ricordo pure qualcosa anche se diverso che raccontasti tu su tuo marito che già mi fece male.

Nessuno deve permettere ad altri sopraffazione e violenza, se la subisce deve chiedere aiuto, uscirne, salvarsi.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lo devo fare.Qui rimaniamo sconvolti per i tradimenti ma di fronte ad uno stupro da parte di uno stronzo al improvviso capiamo e comprendiamo e cerchiamo anche le motivazioni dello stupro.Amore, non amore, sentimento irrisolto.A Nicka è capitato con l'amante fidanzato, non metto in discussione la gestione successiva(che non condivido ma non mi sono mai trovata in una situazione del genere) e  la sua forza a superarlo e mi complimento con lei.Ma ragazzi è uno stupro e tale rimane....E uno stupro è un fatto grave che altre donne meno forti di Nicka le ha segnate per tutta la vita....


Cosa c'é di sbagliata nel cercare di comprendere i motivi che ci sono dietro un crimine ? È il primo passo da fare per evitare che venga ammesso di nuovo.


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io sono più che sconvolta, non solo per quello che ha raccontato Nicka, perchè dal suo racconto, velatamente o meno, in 24h ho contato altri 4 casi di violenza stupro o come vogliamo definirlo.
> 
> Ho sempre sperato che i dati sentiti e letti fosse gonfiati, invece temo il contrario.
> 
> ...


Mio marito è stato violento con me, non l'ha fatto più ma lo stesso non sono mai riuscita a perdonarlo.Ne parlai anche con l'avvocato del accaduto, al epoca non lo denunciai e forse sarei dovuta ma non ci riusci, troppa confusione,incredulita.. non gliel'ho mai perdonato.Ma non ci ha provato mai a stuprarmi.Ma se quello che ho vissuto io mi lascio cosi basita figuriamioci uno stupro! Le donne stuprate sono dei cadaveri viventi quando arrivano al ospedale, alcune non riescono neanche a parlare, a comunicare....il percorso dopo per loro è doloroso quanto lo stupro....a loro sto pensando


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io sono più che sconvolta, non solo per quello che ha raccontato Nicka, perchè dal suo racconto, velatamente o meno, in 24h ho contato altri 4 casi di violenza stupro o come vogliamo definirlo.
> 
> Ho sempre sperato che i dati sentiti e letti fosse gonfiati, invece temo il contrario.
> 
> ...


I dati vengono usati e uso e consumo dei media.
Posso dire con certezza che la stragrande maggioranza di donne ha subito in qualche modo un abuso, una violenza...
Sia perpetrato da sconosciuti, che (soprattutto) da persone molto vicine.
Nella mia cerchia sono diverse le ragazze costrette a un rapporto senza che ne avessero voglia.

Non bisogna chiudere gli occhi e stupirsi, perchè se non è capitato a noi è capitato alla nostra vicina...
E bisogna prendere coscienza di questo ed educare le future generazioni che il modello che c'è stato fino ad oggi è assolutamente sbagliato.

Lo stupratore viene visto come il tizio nascosto nell'androne di casa che ti salta alle spalle.

E' pieno di donne che vengono costrette ai rapporti da parte del marito o fidanzato. Queste non vengono mai viste come violenza, venivano chiamati obblighi famigliari e se non ci stavi ci dovevi stare per forza...
E' pieno di donne che subiscono pesanti molestie da parte di un parente.
E' pieno di donne che vengono picchiate costantemente.
E' pieno di donne che non hanno il coraggio e la forza di rialzarsi...
E' pieno di donne che non perdoneranno mai e ci sono anche donne che avendo capito che razza di coglioni sono certi uomini perdonano. Perchè il perdono alla fine non è nei loro confronti, ma nei nostri...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I dati vengono usati e uso e consumo dei media.
> Posso dire con certezza che la stragrande maggioranza di donne ha subito in qualche modo un abuso, una violenza...
> Sia perpetrato da sconosciuti, che (soprattutto) da persone molto vicine.
> Nella mia cerchia sono diverse le ragazze costrette a un rapporto senza che ne avessero voglia.
> ...


Che tante donne preferiscano tacere pare sia una cruda realtà, l'educazione maschile dovrebbe necessariamente passare per un rispetto profondo del prossimo e della donna, le donne dovrebbero essere educate a non nascondere ne vergognarsi delle violenze subite


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa c'é di sbagliata nel cercare di comprendere i motivi che ci sono dietro un crimine ? È il primo passo da fare per evitare che venga ammesso di nuovo.


Per me non ci sono motivazioni sufficienti per stuprare.Si può rubare perché si ha fame, si può picchiare per difesa ma stuprare non  riesco a capire il perché....sarà un mio limite ma non ci riesco a trovare una spiegazione per un atto così crudele


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mio marito è stato violento con me, non l'ha fatto più ma lo stesso non sono mai riuscita a perdonarlo.Ne parlai anche con l'avvocato del accaduto, al epoca non lo denunciai e forse sarei dovuta ma non ci riusci, troppa confusione,incredulita.. non gliel'ho mai perdonato.Ma non ci ha provato mai a stuprarmi.Ma se quello che ho vissuto io mi lascio cosi basita figuriamioci uno stupro! Le donne stuprate sono dei cadaveri viventi quando arrivano al ospedale, alcune non riescono neanche a parlare, a comunicare....il percorso dopo per loro è doloroso quanto lo stupro....a loro sto pensando


Vedi...ogni persona vive in modi diversi quello che la vita le riserva...
Io ad esempio ho un'assoluta paura di essere picchiata. Credo che la cosa mi farebbe un male tremendo e non so se riuscirei mai a sopportarlo...ecco perchè non tollero che si alzi nemmeno la voce.
Posso pensare che se mai mi accadesse non perdonerei mai, posso pensare che correrei al pronto soccorso e chiamerei i carabinieri...sta di fatto che un atto simile non riesco lontanamente a concepirlo...

Io ho vissuto un altro tipo di violenza (ed è vero, non uso la parola stupro, ma violenza)...era un contesto diverso, era un rapporto diverso, è stato un bruttissimo momento...forse è stata una cosa che però ho avuto la forza di sopportare...credo che altro non avrei potuto.


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I dati vengono usati e uso e consumo dei media.
> Posso dire con certezza che la stragrande maggioranza di donne ha subito in qualche modo un abuso, una violenza...
> Sia perpetrato da sconosciuti, che (soprattutto) da persone molto vicine.
> Nella mia cerchia sono diverse le ragazze costrette a un rapporto senza che ne avessero voglia.
> ...


E' pieno di donne che nonostante non abbiano nè forza nè coraggio si alzano e vanno avanti nonostante tutto.
E' pieno di donne che non giustificano un atto di annullamento dell'altro con una mera giustificazione di coglionaggine.
E' pieno di donne che non danno del coglione ad un uomo perchè pretendono COME DIRITTO NATURALE E DI NASCITA di non essere toccate contro la propria volontà.

Perdonare se stesse significa avere il coraggio di dare il nome:

Lui non è un coglione su cui innalzarmi con la forza d'animo che mi contraddistingue perchè io sono forte.
Lui è un uomo di cui avevo fiducia che ha preso il mio corpo e mi ha annullata dentro di esso. 

Lui è un uomo che potendo scegliere HA SCELTO di iniziare e non fermarsi.

Lui è un violentatore. E mi ha violentata. 

Perdonarsi è dirsi in assoluta onestà di essere state VITTIMA di un'azione SCELTA e COMPIUTA in piena coscienza.
Perdonarsi è concedersi di non avere forza.
Concedersi di non dover dimostrare niente a nessuno.
Concedersi di non doversi difendere.
Concedersi di non doversi innalzare sopra a nessuno per ESSERE e ESSERCI.
Concedersi di essere vittima, senza giustificarsi in nessun modo e con nessuno per esserlo stata.

Fino a quando la questione della violenza verrà trattata come mera dimostrazione di forza, a corrente alternata fra una parte e l'altra, la questione della violenza non può essere affrontata per quella che è.

Fino a quando non si spezza il gioco fra chi è più forte di chi, la violenza avrà nutrimento. 
Anche senza essere nominata e proprio perchè non nominata. 

Comprenderla, per fare in modo che non accada più, significa partire da quello che è. 
Senza abbellirla. Senza cambiarle il nome.


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mio marito è stato violento con me, non l'ha fatto più ma lo stesso non sono mai riuscita a perdonarlo.Ne parlai anche con l'avvocato del accaduto, al epoca non lo denunciai e forse sarei dovuta ma non ci riusci, troppa confusione,incredulita.. non gliel'ho mai perdonato.Ma non ci ha provato mai a stuprarmi.Ma se quello che ho vissuto io mi lascio cosi basita figuriamioci uno stupro! Le donne stuprate sono dei cadaveri viventi quando arrivano al ospedale, alcune non riescono neanche a parlare, a comunicare....il percorso dopo per loro è doloroso quanto lo stupro....a loro sto pensando



Infatti avevo scritto 'qualcosa di diverso' perchè mi ricordavo. Anch'io sto pensando a come si possa sentire una donna violentata, ma credo sia impossibile se non lo si vive o non ci si ha direttamente a che fare. Tu professionalmente lo vivi. 
Ognuna poi reagisce a suo modo, anche negando la violenza subita, nascondendola, cancellandola, giustificando, sentendosi in colpa quando non ne ha.


----------



## Flavia (22 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che tante donne preferiscano tacere pare sia una cruda realtà, l'educazione maschile dovrebbe necessariamente passare per un rispetto profondo del prossimo e della donna, le donne dovrebbero essere educate a non nascondere ne vergognarsi delle violenze subite


la vergogna gioca un ruolo 
fondamentale, accompagnato
dal desiderio di porre 
la parola fine, e non dover
rivivere quell'esperienza sconvolgente
sia pure solo a livello verbale


----------



## Flavia (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lo devo fare.Qui rimaniamo sconvolti per i tradimenti ma di fronte ad uno stupro da parte di uno stronzo al improvviso capiamo e comprendiamo e cerchiamo anche le motivazioni dello stupro.Amore, non amore, sentimento irrisolto.A Nicka è capitato con l'amante fidanzato, non metto in discussione la gestione successiva(che non condivido ma non mi sono mai trovata in una situazione del genere) e  la sua forza a superarlo e mi complimento con lei.Ma ragazzi è uno stupro e tale rimane....E uno stupro è un fatto grave che altre donne meno forti di Nicka le ha segnate per tutta la vita....


me lo chiedo amche io
ho letto delle cose
a dir poco incredibili....


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi...ogni persona vive in modi diversi quello che la vita le riserva...
> Io ad esempio ho un'assoluta paura di essere picchiata. Credo che la cosa mi farebbe un male tremendo e non so se riuscirei mai a sopportarlo...ecco perchè non tollero che si alzi nemmeno la voce.
> Posso pensare che se mai mi accadesse non perdonerei mai, posso pensare che correrei al pronto soccorso e chiamerei i carabinieri...sta di fatto che un atto simile non riesco lontanamente a concepirlo...
> 
> Io ho vissuto un altro tipo di violenza (ed è vero, non uso la parola stupro, ma violenza)...era un contesto diverso, era un rapporto diverso, è stato un bruttissimo momento...forse è stata una cosa che però ho avuto la forza di sopportare...credo che altro non avrei potuto.


È giusto così. Siamo diverse, in rapporti diversi ma un motivo per cui optai per la separazione io al epoca era anche quel episodio che ho fatto fatica ad accettare e superare successivamente.14 anni insieme e non era mai capitato.Ma adesso è passato.E superato.Quello che hai vissuto tu lo sai solo tu cosi come quello che ho vissuto io lo so solo io.Ma in entrambi i nostri casi fatto sta che quello che è successo non ha niente a che vedere con l'amore o la passione e per me non ha giustificazioni o motivazioni valide.Opinione personale ovviamente.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' pieno di donne che nonostante non abbiano nè forza nè coraggio si alzano e vanno avanti nonostante tutto.
> E' pieno di donne che non giustificano un atto di annullamento dell'altro con una mera giustificazione di coglionaggine.
> E' pieno di donne che non danno del coglione ad un uomo perchè pretendono COME DIRITTO NATURALE E DI NASCITA di non essere toccate contro la propria volontà.
> 
> ...


Sei splendida, davvero


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quel ti amo mi è venuto in maniera del tutto irrazionale...prova ne è che non glielo avevo MAI detto...


Sto leggendo solo adesso la tua storia. E continuo a pensare a quel 'ti amo'. E a quello che ci si raccontava qualche sera fa. Sono pensieri senza forma ma credo ci sia dentro qualcosa di importante. Una sorta di chiave.


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Comprensibile, perché tu lo provavi.
> Indipendentemente dalla violenza subita, questo era quello che tu provavi.
> Tu sei stata una persona, una donna vera. Con i suoi sentimenti, reali, tangibili, che non ha mai smesso di provare.*
> La violenza non li blocca.*
> ...


Io credo invece che la violenza, quel tipo di violenza, ti blocchi. Blocchi i pensieri blocchi i sentimenti. Ti congeli. Il dolore arriva dopo. Quando arriva. Il raccontarlo è essere già oltre. Anche se qualcosa continua a non tornarmi. Il mantenere il legame soprattutto. Un legame del quale non trovo il senso.


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per come la vedo, la cattiveria vera non è una componente caratteriale... mi pare un'assurdità. Che si nasca con un carattere più aperto, giocoso, oppure chiuso, scorbutico, introverso, è una cosa. Non lo vedi solo nei figli, pure in una cucciolata di animali.
> Ma dire che si nasce cattivi, è un'altra cosa. *L'ambiente è fondamentale*.


Concordo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sei splendida, davvero


...grazie, davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quindi tu metti sullo stesso piano il tradimento e lo stupro?


No.
Non metto sullo stesso piano nulla nemmeno un borseggio e un borseggio perché ogni atto è diverso dall'altro.
Però ho compreso quanto il tradimento possa essere un atto di violenza. Spiegherò.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> *E' pieno di donne che non giustificano un atto di annullamento dell'altro con una mera giustificazione di coglionaggine*.
> 
> 
> *Lui è un uomo di cui avevo fiducia che ha preso il mio corpo e mi ha annullata dentro di esso.
> ...


Mi permetto di aggiungere a questo splendido post di ipazia, che si blatera tanto di rispetto, quando la base del rispetto sta nel non giudicare mai nessun essere dotato di ragione come un essere incapace di intendere e di volere; significa pretendere, esigere, e non deflettere dalla convinzione di avere dinanzi un pari.

Credo che se educassimo i figli a questo e non dicessimo mai in loro presenza frasi tipo "lascia perdere, non capisce, lascia perdere, è uno stupido, lascia perdere, è solo invidioso, è solo un poveretto, lascia perdere, non merita risposta" e cose così che inficiano la fiducia nella razionalità e nella dignità alla pari di chiunque sia si razza umana, cadremo sempre in dinamiche di sopraffazione, cioè di mancanza di rispetto, nelle piccole cose come nelle grandi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma per favore non mi si venga a parlare di pianti assolutori, d'incapacità di comunicare, d'incapacità d'intendere e di volere: per spingere un cazzo dentro la figa di una donna che stringe le gambe e piange come una ragazzina chiedendoti di fermarti ci vuole (a) la VOGLIA di farlo (b) la VOGLIA di continuare a farlo (c) la premeditazione a farlo.


Quello che sconvolge dello stupro non è la violenza in sé, picchiare o sparare è violento ma in qualche modo la capiamo, ma nello stupro è necessaria l'eccitazione e l'eiaculazione è legata indissolubilmente al piacere.
Come si può eccitarsi e provare piacere facendo del male?
Gli uomini possono spiegare se è possibile. E se è possibile avere erezione e arrivare all'eiaculazione senza eccitazione e piacere.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


Ti ha fatto violenza, si. Dopotutto, pur con tutta la confidenza che si era creata, lui ha fatto qualcosa contro la tua volontà. Eppure quell'evento a me non pare cosi grave, non quanto il fatto che quell'atto fosse più indirizzato a lui che a te. Cioè, era mirato al tuo allontanamento dato che i suoi progetti erano ben altri. Cosi ti rigetta, come un corpo estraneo.

Evidentemente in quel momento iniziavi a diventare un problema per lui. E lui che fa? Ti chiama amore. Se la poteva risparmiare, perché mi pare chiaro che quel tipo d'amore sia stato del tutto autoreferenziale. Ah già, doveva sposarsi. 

Per cui, immagino, si sia sposato per una qualche sorta di interesse personale. Magari tu, giustamente, non puoi raccontare tutto e la storia risulta quasi surreale, ma a me è questa l'impressione che da.

Effettivamente, a 25 anni, non poteva che essere un gioco. E forse a quell'età si è più in grado di accettare certe situazioni. Lui giocava di certo, e quando non era più il caso di giocare, per i SUOI motivi, ha deciso che era arrivato il momento di smettere altrimenti l'altro progetto era a rischio. Si è concesso anche un modo pittoresco per affrontare la situazione. Forse troppo facile farlo con una ragazza di 25 anni, forse era troppo il controllo che aveva su di te.

Ti ha tradito due volte, la prima perché non eri il suo progetto principale, la seconda perché ha scelto, non un'altra, ma quella che era GIA' sua moglie. Possiamo parlare pure di violenza carnale, ma secondo me non ti ha fatto violenza, ti ha solo usata come era già abituato a fare.

Sinceramente, dopo che la situazione si è palesata, non so come fate a restare amici in senso stretto.


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I dati vengono usati e uso e consumo dei media.
> Posso dire con certezza che la stragrande maggioranza di donne ha subito in qualche modo un abuso, una violenza...
> Sia perpetrato da sconosciuti, che (soprattutto) da persone molto vicine.
> Nella mia cerchia sono diverse le ragazze costrette a un rapporto senza che ne avessero voglia.
> ...


Io non so se ho capito bene... una donna stuprata non dovrebbe doversi perdonare niente, per questo non so come possa perdonare il suo stupratore... Molte donne stuprate, invece, proprio per questo ragionamento, non riescono a uscirne illese, se lo portano dietro per sempre...
Io non devo capire. Io posso capire, ma potrei anche non volerlo fare, non sono obbligata a farlo. Non mi sento "superiore": siccome capisco cose che tu non capisci, allora ti perdono. No. Mi dispiace. Non sono d'accordo.
Potrei anche aver interpretato male le tue parole...


----------



## disincantata (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che sconvolge dello stupro non è la violenza in sé, picchiare o sparare è violento ma in qualche modo la capiamo, ma nello stupro è necessaria l'eccitazione e l'eiaculazione è legata indissolubilmente al piacere.
> Come si può eccitarsi e provare piacere facendo del male?
> Gli uomini possono spiegare se è possibile. E se è possibile avere erezione e arrivare all'eiaculazione senza eccitazione e piacere.



Penso proprio di si, nell'ex jugoslavia durante la guerra suore violentate rimasero incinta.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi permetto di aggiungere a questo splendido post di ipazia, che si blatera tanto di rispetto, quando la base del rispetto sta nel non giudicare mai nessun essere dotato di ragione come un essere incapace di intendere e di volere; significa pretendere, esigere, e *non deflettere** dalla convinzione di avere dinanzi un pari*.
> 
> Credo che se educassimo i figli a questo e non dicessimo mai in loro presenza frasi tipo "lascia perdere, non capisce, lascia perdere, è uno stupido, lascia perdere, è solo invidioso, è solo un poveretto, lascia perdere, non merita risposta" e cose così che inficiano la fiducia nella razionalità e nella dignità alla pari di chiunque sia si razza umana, cadremo sempre in dinamiche di sopraffazione, cioè di mancanza di rispetto, nelle piccole cose come nelle grandi.


Ma siamo sicuri di essere tutti belli e appaiati? Io credo che ha volte le differenze siano tali da far si che veramente convenga lasciar perdere, o quantomeno di non sprecare il proprio tempo.

A meno che, per quieto vivere, per collaborazione o quello che vuoi, non siamo tenuti dal dovere o dalla responsabilità a dover interagire con chi non ci piace. Insomma, scendo dalle mie posizioni molto facilmente a volte, ma non è detto che sia giusto cosi e magari solo perché le circostanze lo richiedono. Cosi si diventa assertivi, perché si fa uno sforzo in più, uno sforzo che magari non faresti se non ti trovassi nella posizione di doverlo fare.

Oddio, che ho detto? Fuori tema, fuori tutto.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io non so se ho capito bene... una donna stuprata non dovrebbe doversi perdonare niente, per questo non so come possa perdonare il suo stupratore... Molte donne stuprate, invece, proprio per questo ragionamento, non riescono a uscirne illese, se lo portano dietro per sempre...
> Io non devo capire. *Io posso capire, ma potrei anche non volerlo fare, non sono obbligata a farlo.* Non mi sento "superiore": siccome capisco cose che tu non capisci, allora ti perdono. No. Mi dispiace. Non sono d'accordo.
> Potrei anche aver interpretato male le tue parole...


Non avevo letto prima, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> I bambini hanno un dna.
> Puoi amplificare o sopire certe pulsioni, ma alla fine sono solo nascoste.
> Fu un bambino a tirare fuori un coltello con me e a dirmi di tirare giù le mutande.
> La cattiveria purtroppo esiste.


E cosa aveva subito quel bambino?
Tu da bambino sei stato vittima.
Tu adulto e padre dovresti capire che anche l'altro era una vittima di qualcun altro.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma siamo sicuri di essere tutti belli e appaiati? Io credo che ha volte le differenze siano tali da far si che veramente convenga lasciar perdere, o quantomeno di non sprecare il proprio tempo.
> 
> A meno che, per quieto vivere, per collaborazione o quello che vuoi, non siamo tenuti dal dovere o dalla responsabilità a dover interagire con chi non ci piace. Insomma, scendo dalle mie posizioni molto facilmente a volte, ma non è detto che sia giusto cosi e magari solo perché le circostanze lo richiedono. Cosi si diventa assertivi, perché si fa uno sforzo in più, uno sforzo che magari non faresti se non ti trovassi nella posizione di doverlo fare.
> 
> Oddio, che ho detto? Fuori tema, fuori tutto.


Veramente io non pensavo al quieto vivere, anzi..!
 Pensavo che se uno ti offende, in qualsiais modo lo faccia, tu non puoi pensare mai che l'ha fatto perché è un decerebrato. 
Io sono assoutamente a favore della conflittualità quando c'è di mezzo un comportamento che avvicina l'uomo alla belva, anche solo per un centimetro. A un bambino che subisce una prepotenza non direi mai "lascia perdere, quel bambino lì è uno stupido", ma gli direi "vai e rispondi a tono! e se non sei capace di ripondere, menalo". Tra bambini è salute per quando diverranno adulti.
Viviamo in una società malmessa perché abbiamo scambiato per rispetto le formalità della corrrettezza. E infatti subiamo ogni violenza, e votiamo, poi, Grillo.

Scusa, nicka, l'OT.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E cosa aveva subito quel bambino?
> Tu da bambino sei stato vittima.
> Tu adulto e padre dovresti capire che anche l'altro era una vittima di qualcun altro.


Lo capisci, ma puoi non accettarlo.

Perché colui che diventa violento per violenze subite è solo un prolungamento di chi gliele ha perpetrate. Ma non tutti reagiscono cosi, c'è chi violento in questo modo non lo diventa. Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

@fantastica, il verde è mio. E permettiti pure. Concordo proprio con l'aggiunta. :smile:




JON ha detto:


> *Ma siamo sicuri di essere tutti belli e appaiati?* Io credo che ha volte le differenze siano tali da far si che veramente convenga lasciar perdere, o quantomeno di non sprecare il proprio tempo.
> 
> A meno che, per quieto vivere, per collaborazione o quello che vuoi, non siamo tenuti dal dovere o dalla responsabilità a dover interagire con chi non ci piace. Insomma, scendo dalle mie posizioni molto facilmente a volte, ma non è detto che sia giusto cosi e magari solo perché le circostanze lo richiedono. Cosi si diventa assertivi, perché si fa uno sforzo in più, uno sforzo che magari non faresti se non ti trovassi nella posizione di doverlo fare.
> 
> Oddio, che ho detto? Fuori tema, fuori tutto.


Io non penso che siamo tutti belli appaiati, anzi. 
Ma penso che si possa pretendere da ognuno quello che può. 
Niente di più e niente di meno.

In considerazione proprio del fatto che esser pari non significa essere uguali, ma significa invece vedere proprio la disparità e la diseguaglianza e in questa accezione la parità è considerazione di ognuno per quello che è.

E a volte forse, per convenienza, si lascia perdere. 
Ma è proprio come dici. Per convenienza. 
Non per altre motivazioni.

Lascio perdere e dichiaro, almeno a me, che lo faccio per convenienza. 

Diverso è lasciar perdere "parandosi" nella non considerazione dell'altro. 

Credo che la differenza stia tutta nell'assunzione della scelta: "decido di lasciar perdere perchè non ho tempo, non ho voglia, non ho energia...". 

Che è diverso da "siccome tu..., allora io...".

Credo sia la differenza sottile che corre fra azione e reazione. 

Nella prima sono in balia di di me, giusto o sbagliato che sia.
Nella seconda sono in balia di te, giusto o sbagliato che sia.

Secondo me. :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Penso proprio di si, nell'ex jugoslavia durante la guerra suore violentate rimasero incinta.


I massacratori di una giornata sola in un villaggio rastrellato nel '42 in Polonia, che ammazzarono in un giorno 1500 persone tra vecchi, donne e bambini affermano negli atti processuali che MENTRE lo facevano cresceva la loro convinzione nel farlo; non avevano agito per fanatismo, ma per CONFORMISMO e però il loro piacere cresceva per ogni crudeltà in più che infliggevano. La violenza è adrenalinica. Come anche emerge dai racconti del massacro degli Hutu.
Questo è l'uomo. Questi siamo noi.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Veramente io non pensavo al quieto vivere, anzi..!
> * Pensavo che se uno ti offende, in qualsiais modo lo faccia, tu non puoi pensare mai che l'ha fatto perché è un decerebrato*.
> Io sono assoutamente a favore della conflittualità quando c'è di mezzo un comportamento che avvicina l'uomo alla belva, anche solo per un centimetro. A un bambino che subisce una prepotenza non direi mai "lascia perdere, quel bambino lì è uno stupido", ma gli direi "vai e rispondi a tono! e se non sei capace di ripondere, menalo". Tra bambini è salute per quando diverranno adulti.
> Viviamo in una società malmessa perché abbiamo scambiato per rispetto le formalità della corrrettezza. E infatti subiamo ogni violenza, e votiamo, poi, Grillo.
> ...


Ma vedi, il fatto è che se chi ti offende fosse "superiore" con molta probabilità non ti insulterebbe. Io me lo chiederei il perché, e temo che molto spesso i motivi sono molto ma molto meno nobili di quanto si creda.

Ariscusate l'ot.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' una componente caratteriale.
> E come componente caratteriale... è nel dna.
> Questo non significa che automaticamente un figlio di assassini diventi assassino.
> Il rimescolamento genetico evita certe facili associazioni.
> ...


Oltre a dire una cosa inesatta scientificamente è grave "politicamente".


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, il fatto è che se chi ti offende fosse "superiore" con molta probabilità non ti insulterebbe. Io me lo chiederei il perché, e temo che molto spesso i motivi sono molto ma molto meno nobili di quanto si creda.
> 
> Ariscusate l'ot.


Ma guai a pensarlo! Finisce che lo giustifichi e magari lo capisci pure e poi te lo fai andare bene! Non l'uomo, l'atto compiuto dall'uomo. E' l'atto che non deve essere accettabile. Non lo devi accettare per te, indipendentemente dalla statura morale, forza interiore, intelligenza, padronanza di sé o meno di chi lo compie verso di te.

Infatti anche la legge punisce chi compie i reati, per i reati che compie e non valuta le persone in sé.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> @fantastica, il verde è mio. E permettiti pure. Concordo proprio con l'aggiunta. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che altro non è, il tuo, che il concetto di assertività.

Parlo per me, credo di essere molto assertivo e riesco a far convivere modi e concetti ben diversi dai miei. Ma certe volte, credimi, sarebbe proprio da lasciar perdere, perché veramente non serve. Insomma non è che debbano piacermi tutti, e penso che per convenienza a volte facciamo pure il contrario di quello che hai detto tu, cioè ci rendiamo accomodanti. Ma sinceramente, quando posso, evito tutto quello che non mi aggrada.


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma guai a pensarlo! Finisce che lo giustifichi e magari lo capisci pure e poi te lo fai andare bene! Non l'uomo, l'atto compiuto dall'uomo. E' l'atto che non deve essere accettabile. Non lo devi accettare per te, indipendentemente dalla statura morale, forza interiore, intelligenza, padronanza di sé o meno di chi lo compie verso di te.
> 
> Infatti anche la legge punisce chi compie i reati, per i reati che compie e non valuta le persone in sé.


permettimi di dubitare dell'ultima tua frase


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma guai a pensarlo! Finisce che lo giustifichi e magari lo capisci pure e poi te lo fai andare bene! Non l'uomo, l'atto compiuto dall'uomo. *E' l'atto che non deve essere accettabile. *Non lo devi accettare per te, indipendentemente dalla statura morale, forza interiore, intelligenza, padronanza di sé o meno di chi lo compie verso di te.
> 
> *Infatti anche la legge punisce chi compie i reati, per i reati che compie e non valuta le persone in sé*.


Ah guarda, d'accordissimo.

Ma non tutte le offese vengono trattate nel modo giusto. In ogni caso, se la legge fa il suo lavoro per me non c'è bisogno d'altro. Eppure, siamo sicuri che moralmente qualche pensierino non lo faremmo? 

Giudicare magari no, ma evitare qualcuno che non ci piace, magari, volentieri.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ah guarda, d'accordissimo.
> 
> Ma non tutte le offese vengono trattate nel modo giusto. In ogni caso, se la legge fa il suo lavoro per me non c'è bisogno d'altro. Eppure, siamo sicuri che moralmente qualche pensierino non lo faremmo?
> 
> Giudicare magari no, ma evitare qualcuno che non ci piace, magari, volentieri.


Ma certo! Mica siamo vocati alla missione, eh! :smile:


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> permettimi di dubitare dell'ultima tua frase


Eheh, l'impunità!

C'è chi ci sguazza. E la legge?


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Eheh, l'impunità!
> 
> C'è chi ci sguazza. E la legge?


no.  diciamo che ho ottimi motivi per credere che non si giudichi solo l'azione,ma anche la persona,quando si formula una richiesta di condanna o si stendono le motivazioni di una sentenza


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, non volevo dire che hai offeso. Voglio dire che, purtroppo, quando il male lo incontri e lo guardi negli occhi, impari che esiste. Che non lo puoi capire. Gli dai delle definizioni: sociopatico, dissociato e non so che altro ... retaggio dell'illuminismo.
> Che ha voluto razionalizzare anche l'irrazionale, il selvaggio.
> Ma quando guardi la belva negli occhi, la riconosci per quello che è: una belva.
> Brutto, bruttissimo da dire e da accettare.
> ...


Guarda che fai la stessa cosa: poni fuori dall'umanità normale un certo tipo di violenza.
Invece la violenza, soprattutto verso le donne e in generale i deboli, è talmente diffusa e spessissimo compiuta da persone con dei legami che sono stati diversamente violenti per anni.
Se sono belve sono altro dagli altri uomini.
Invece su questo devono illuminarci gli uomini.


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che altro non è, il tuo, che il concetto di assertività.
> 
> Parlo per me, credo di essere molto assertivo e riesco a far convivere modi e concetti ben diversi dai miei. Ma certe volte, credimi, sarebbe proprio da lasciar perdere, *perché veramente non serve. Insomma non è che debbano piacermi tutti, e penso che per convenienza a volte facciamo pure il contrario di quello che hai detto tu, cioè ci rendiamo accomodanti. Ma sinceramente, quando posso, evito tutto quello che non mi aggrada.*



Sono d'accordo JON. 

A volte non serve per la convenienza di quel momento. Di quel luogo. Di quel contesto relazionale. 
A volte addirittura può essere deleterio.

Ed è vero che non tutti debbano piacermi. Che magari anzi mi piacciano pochi o nessuno, ma per quel momento, per quel luogo, per quel contesto relazionale o anche per un progetto futuro, magari accomodo e mi faccio anche accomodante.

E sono d'accordo anche sull'evitare quello che non aggrada.

Queste sono valutazioni che si fanno quotidianamente in ogni relazione.

Il mio punto è dirlo. Almeno a se stessi. In assoluta chiarezza. 

Il punto, secondo me, è non nascondermi dietro l'assolutezza dell'altro. (sei un deficiente quindi..., etc.)

Sei quel che sei e fai quel fai, io lo vedo e lo guardo con intenzione e gli do il nome che ha. 
Non quello che mi serve per spiegarmi le mie posizioni nei confronti di ...

E poi IO decido cosa farne. 

Dichiarandomelo con chiarezza.

E' una scelta e me la dichiaro. Non mi ci nascondo dentro.

Oltre che di assertività io penso sia una questione di libertà interna.

..non so se ho fatto un minestrone...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che se veniamo rapinate, andiamo alla polizia.
> Se ci rubano la borsa, andiamo dalla polizia.
> Se entrano in casa nostra, andiamo dalla polizia.
> Se cadiamo per terra e ci facciamo male, andiamo al pronto soccorso.
> ...


Ci sono violenze di cui non si riesce a parlare.
Denunciare significa doverne parlare e descrivere.
Ricordate il monologo sullo stupro subito da Franca Rame? Lei è riuscito a parlarne letterariamente e teatralmente, aveva quegli strumenti, oltre la denuncia. Può succedere di non sentirsela di cercare le parole per parlarne.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre domandato come faccia un uomo a usare violenza nei confronti di una donna e non sono mai riuscito a darmi una risposta
> quando sento o leggo di violenze subite da donne, *mi chiedo come faccia un uomo ad avere eccitazione in quel momento
> *
> a volte mi dispiace appartenere alla categoria degli uomini.
> ...


E' quello che cerco di capire.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> già. Magari se ne sarebbero accorti loro. Ma la tua reticenza sarebbe stata una forma di pudore. Anche se consapevolmente sapevi di non essere colpevole di nulla, ti saresti sentita in difficoltà a dire cosa ti avevano fatto. Perchè è diverso rispetto a dire: uno mi ha tirato sotto con la macchina, sto coglione. Raccontare di uno stupro è raccontare della propria impotenza, dell'aver perso completamente il controllo di quanto ci capitava. E di una cosa del genere è comprensibile avere pudore, avere imbarazzo a raccontare. E' emblematico il caso di Franca Rame, che fece del suo stupro un pezzo di un suo spettacolo *ma non aveva mai detto a nessuno che fosse un episodio di vita, neanche a suo marito.* E non era certo una donna di poco spessore o di poco coraggio. E' davvero una situazione tanto, tanto difficile.


Li ha denunciati subito. Era un fatto di cronaca noto.
Il monologo è successivo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> stavo facendo alcune riflessioni fra me e me dopo aver letto quanto scritto. (quindi ormai un po' lo sapete, non sarò per niente breve...però mi sono impegnata per esserlo il più possibile:mrgreen
> 
> Riflettevo sul ruolo che gioca la mente nel tutelare attraverso lo spiegare. Mi pare fosse Sbriciolata che ha ben sottolineato che se guardi negli occhi il tuo violentatore te la puoi spiegare fin che vuoi, ma quelli sono contemporaneamente gli occhi di un qualcuno che conosci (spesso) e che contemporaneamente è uno straniero.
> Non solo a te come individuo violato, ma è straniero alla sensazione di sicurezza e abbraccio che dal mondo dovrebbe venire.
> ...


Una può scegliere di non dirlo a una madre magari proprio perché sa che la madre comprenderebbe e soffrirebbe con lei e non vuole darle un dolore, non vuole raddoppiare il dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma superiore de che? Dimostrargli d'essere superiore nel continuare a sentirlo e vederlo quando il punto è proprio che Nicka ha scritto che per lei questo animale conta perchè ci ha condiviso tantissimo e lo conosce da più di vent'anni? E allora? Che ci credesse o no non è il punto. Ci credo che fosse PERSA di sto tizio se dopo che lui ne ha abusato a quella maniera lei non l'ha cancellato dalla sua vita.


Io penso che tu non abbia torto.
Il dire che son passati anni è un'osservazione non valida perché si può mantenere legami, dipendenze e non aver superato una violenza dopo 40 anni, non 7.
Penso anche che la tua insistenza non sia utile.
Intanto perché è un punto di vista che io trovo corretto ma lo dici con violenza.
E soprattutto perché se le cose stanno così non è che dicendolo con dolcezza o con violenza possa servire a qualcosa. Altrimenti gli analisti sarebbero tutti disoccupati o lavorerebbero a uno sportello.


----------



## feather (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è l'uomo. Questi siamo noi.


[video]http://www.ted.com/talks/gary_slutkin_let_s_treat_violence_like_a  _contagious_disease[/video]


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb è sempre brusco,ma a dirla tutta con il cazzo che dovrebbe rimanerci in buoni rapporti,già gli ha detto culo a non essere denunciato a quella merda di uomo...!


La penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che sconvolge dello stupro non è la violenza in sé, picchiare o sparare è violento ma in qualche modo la capiamo, ma nello stupro è necessaria l'eccitazione e l'eiaculazione è legata indissolubilmente al piacere.
> Come si può eccitarsi e provare piacere facendo del male?
> Gli uomini possono spiegare se è possibile. *E se è possibile avere erezione e arrivare all'eiaculazione senza eccitazione e piacere*.


No. 
Ogni uomo però si eccita per diversi tipi di piacere.
La violenza per alcune persone è fonte di piacere.
Parlo per esperienza. 
E non c'entra l'ambiente in cui vivi.
Sono cresciuto in un ambiente violento, la periferia degradata della Milano degli anni 80.
Dove si sparava, quasi tutti si facevano di ero, gli spacciatori li trovavi ogni 20 metri.
C'entra che sei cattivo dentro, la violenza ti piace.
A me ha sempre fatto schifo.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I massacratori di una giornata sola in un villaggio rastrellato nel '42 in Polonia, che ammazzarono in un giorno 1500 persone tra vecchi, donne e bambini affermano negli atti processuali che MENTRE lo facevano cresceva la loro convinzione nel farlo; non avevano agito per fanatismo, ma per CONFORMISMO e però il loro piacere cresceva per ogni crudeltà in più che infliggevano. La violenza è adrenalinica. Come anche emerge dai racconti del massacro degli Hutu.
> *Questo è l'uomo.* Questi siamo noi.



Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sulla chiosa in neretto.
A me la violenza non eccita. E non la commetterei mai neppure in guerra.
Quindi... questi sono alcuni uomini, ai quali è stata data la libertà di non reprimere la loro parte violenta, solitamente asservita alle leggi.
Basta andare allo stadio per capire che non tutti gli uomini sono uguali. E si comportano allo stesso modo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sulla chiosa in neretto.
> A me la violenza non eccita. *E non la commetterei mai neppure in guerra.*
> Quindi... questi sono alcuni uomini, ai quali è stata data la libertà di non reprimere la loro parte violenta, solitamente asservita alle leggi.
> Basta andare allo stadio per capire che non tutti gli uomini sono uguali. E si comportano allo stesso modo.


Non esserne così sicuro... la guerra ha trasformato uomini tranquilli in belve. Leggi qualche libro dei reduci, e ti renderai conto di come si "impara" la violenza, altro che nascere cattivi.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre a dire una cosa inesatta scientificamente è grave "politicamente".



Brunetta... nel genoma sono scritte anche le malattie oltre a tutte le nostre caratteristiche fisiche di base... in esso vi è anche iscritto ciò che riguarda il nostro comportamento e il nostro carattere, di base.
E' ovvio poi che l'ambiente influenzi la personalità dell'individuo ma a dimostrare che NON è solo l'ambiente (questa è la differenza... qui si è portato avanti il concetto un po' Rousseauniano che invece sia solo l'ambiente a determinare la personalità), vi sono le differenze comportamentali tra fratelli, oppure il fatto che individui nati in ambienti simili manifestino pulsioni diverse fin dall'infanzia.
E' molto più grave politicamente affermare che sia *solo* l'ambiente a influenzare l'individuo, perché porta a colpevolizzare secondo parametri soggettivi determinate fasce della popolazione.
Ciò può giustificare per esempio situazioni come queste http://www.falsiabusi.it/casi/casi_ sottraz/basiglio_05_08.html
dove i pregiudizi legati a un "ambiente" non considerato adeguato dai soggetti coinvolti hanno notevolmente influenzato le scelte degli assistenti sociali. E questo è solo un esempio dei pregiudizi che il giudicare la formazione di un individuo solo legata all'"ambiente" può provocare.
O addirittura a casi estremi come questi http://www.unaqualunque.it/a/2537/bambini-aborigeni.aspx
Questo dei bambini aborigeni rimane ancora uno scandalo e una tragedia frutto dei pregiudizi del mondo occidentale che ritiene inadeguati certi "ambienti".
Casi estremi, ma per ribadire che il concetto che sia *solo* l'"ambiente" a determinare le sorti di un individuo, essenzialmente è una fonte inesauribile di pregiudizi e alle estreme conseguenze, di razzismo.
Anche perché ognuno di noi l'"ambiente" lo può giudicare su parametri estremamente variabili a seconda della propria formazione e esperienza nonché della sensibilità che gli appartiene (per carattere)...


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

danny c'è un'enorme differenza tra il dire che ognuno nasce con un proprio carattere e il dire che si nasce cattivi. La cattiveria non è un aspetto del carattere.
Se poi si nasce con un'alterazione mentale che ti porta a compiere certi atti, allora è un altro discorso... ma in questo caso è una malattia ereditaria.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non esserne così sicuro... la guerra ha trasformato uomini tranquilli in belve. Leggi qualche libro dei reduci, e ti renderai conto di come si "impara" la violenza, altro che nascere cattivi.


Si "libera" la violenza.
Reduci ne ho avuti in famiglia. I racconti dei miei nonni con cui ho vissuto li conosco.
La guerra non trasforma, libera e educa. E' un concetto diverso.
Altrimenti anche lo stupro, la pedofilia, l'omicidio sarebbero "materie" da apprendere.
E qualsiasi cultore di arti marziali andrebbe in giro a menare le persone...
Un film interessante sulla liberazione della violenza e sull'educazione a riceverla e a farla è "Salò" di Pasolini.
Alla fine viene inflitto il martirio proprio a coloro sui quali il potere ha avuto meno o nullo effetto liberatorio, proprio perché caratterialmente meno predisposti.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non esserne così sicuro... la guerra ha trasformato uomini tranquilli in belve. Leggi qualche libro dei reduci, e ti renderai conto di come si "impara" la violenza, altro che nascere cattivi.


Bravo. Davvero. Ciò a cui mi riferivo è negli studi recenti sulla shoah: Browning, Goldhagen.
Del Battaglione 101 composto di artigiani, commercianti, burocrati, che fino al giorno prima esercitavano la loro professione nella città di Amburgo (erano una riserva, non gente che aveva combattuto dal '39), e che furono incaricati ri rastrellare quel villaggio polacco, un 10/20% cercò di sottrarsi agli ordini (magari danny sarebbe rientrato in questa fascia), un 20% era fanatico nazista e procedette con animoso e gagliardo piacere; il 60% agì per conformismo, senza convinzione,  ma dichiara che mentre procedeva sentiva crescere l'entusiasmo, l'euforia...

C'è nell'80% di noi la belva sadica, che gode furiosamente nell'affermare la propria assoluta superiorità nei confronti di chiunque sia in posizione di debolezza e soprattutto impossibilità di reagire. 
Proviamo un attimo a immedesimarci e dai, anche il più pacifico di noi lo capisce!


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> danny c'è un'enorme differenza tra il dire che *ognuno nasce con un proprio carattere* e il dire che si nasce cattivi. La cattiveria non è un aspetto del carattere.
> Se poi si nasce con un'alterazione mentale che ti porta a compiere certi atti, allora è un altro discorso... ma in questo caso è una malattia ereditaria.



Cattiveria è un termine generico, ma molto esplicito nel definire il comportamento di chi commette azioni che vanno contro altri esseri umani. Come dire a uno che è buono, altra una generalizzazione nell'altro senso.
Diciamo che è un modo per semplificare la questione e indicare tutte le variabili del carattere di ogni singolo individuo limitandone il campo all'eventuale pericolosità verso i propri simili.
D'altronde la semplificazione nella definizione del carattere di una persona è la norma: si usano termini come forte, debole, simpatico, antipatico, chiuso, estroverso etc. che non comprendono certo la gamma di sfumature che ognuno di noi ha. E che traspare solo in minima parte.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bravo. Davvero. Ciò a cui mi riferivo è negli studi recenti sulla shoah: Browning, Goldhagen.
> Del Battaglione 101 composto di artigiani, commercianti, burocrati, che fino al giorno prima esercitavano la loro professione nella città di Amburgo (erano una riserva, non gente che aveva combattuto dal '39), e che furono incaricati ri rastrellare quel villaggio polacco, un 10/20% cercò di sottrarsi agli ordini (magari danny sarebbe rientrato in questa fascia), un 20% era fanatico nazista e procedette con animoso e gagliardo piacere; il 60% agì per conformismo, senza convinzione,  ma dichiara che mentre procedeva sentiva crescere l'entusiasmo, l'euforia...
> 
> C'è nell'80% di noi la belva sadica, che gode furiosamente nell'affermare la propria assoluta superiorità nei confronti di chiunque sia in posizione di debolezza e soprattutto impossibilità di reagire.
> Proviamo un attimo a immedesimarci e dai, anche il più pacifico di noi lo capisce!


Certo, è così. 
Ve lo ricordate l'esperimento carcerario di Stanford?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono violenze di cui non si riesce a parlare.
> Denunciare significa doverne parlare e descrivere.
> Ricordate il monologo sullo stupro subito da Franca Rame? Lei è riuscito a parlarne letterariamente e teatralmente, aveva quegli strumenti, oltre la denuncia. Può succedere di non sentirsela di cercare le parole per parlarne.


pensiamo però da chi è stata stuprata e perché.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bravo. Davvero. Ciò a cui mi riferivo è negli studi recenti sulla shoah: Browning, Goldhagen.
> Del Battaglione 101 composto di artigiani, commercianti, burocrati, che fino al giorno prima esercitavano la loro professione nella città di Amburgo (erano una riserva, non gente che aveva combattuto dal '39), e che furono incaricati ri rastrellare quel villaggio polacco, un 10/20% cercò di sottrarsi agli ordini (magari danny sarebbe rientrato in questa fascia), un 20% era fanatico nazista e procedette con animoso e gagliardo piacere; il 60% agì per conformismo, senza convinzione,  ma dichiara che mentre procedeva sentiva crescere l'entusiasmo, l'euforia...
> 
> C'è nell'80% di noi la belva sadica, che gode furiosamente nell'affermare la propria assoluta superiorità nei confronti di chiunque sia in posizione di debolezza e soprattutto impossibilità di reagire.
> Proviamo un attimo a immedesimarci e dai, anche il più pacifico di noi lo capisce!


Sono d'accordo... cinematograficamente è stato ben rappresentato da Kubrick in Full Metal Jacket... prendi ragazzi diciottenni, spersonalizzali con un addestramento che massacra corpo e anima, poi buttali in un ambiente ostile e vedi che succede... chiaro, c'è sempre qualcuno refrattario, ma è l'eccezione.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, è così.
> Ve lo ricordate l'esperimento carcerario di Stanford?


e le scosse elettriche dell'esperimento Milgram? Tutti potenziali torturatori...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non esserne così sicuro... la guerra ha trasformato uomini tranquilli in belve. Leggi qualche libro dei reduci, e ti renderai conto di come si "impara" la violenza, altro che nascere cattivi.




Quoto


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... cinematograficamente è stato ben rappresentato da Kubrick in Full Metal Jacket... prendi ragazzi diciottenni, spersonalizzali con un addestramento che massacra corpo e anima, poi buttali in un ambiente ostile e vedi che succede... chiaro, c'è sempre qualcuno refrattario, *ma è l'eccezione.*


mah, trovo che parliate di percentuali esagerate di un fenomeno certo reale .
80% con la belva dentro è un mondo da horror destination


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah, trovo che parliate di percentuali esagerate di un fenomeno certo reale .
> 80% con la belva dentro è un mondo da horror destination


Eddai, Minerva, la storia, anche recente, è lì a dircelo.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eddai, Minerva, la storia, anche recente, è lì a dircelo.



Non credo che gli italiani durante la seconda guerra mondiale fossero tutti diventati violenti.
Ma neppure pacifisti.
Probabilmente vi è una parte non violenta della popolazione che soccombe al proprio spirito di conservazione. Un'altra che in guerra libera la violenza che ha dentro. Un'altra ancora che si immola per contrastare la violenza.
Mi viene in mente il parroco di "Roma città aperta" interpretato da Fabrizi.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, è così.
> Ve lo ricordate l'esperimento carcerario di Stanford?


S
Sarebbe quello dove delle persone dovevano fare la parte dei carcerati e altre quella delle guardie carcerarie?
Si brutto brutto sienne ne sa tanto al riguardo.
Ne avevamo parlato l anno scorso


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che gli italiani durante la seconda guerra mondiale fossero tutti diventati violenti.
> Ma neppure pacifisti.
> Probabilmente vi è una parte non violenta della popolazione che soccombe al proprio spirito di conservazione. Un'altra che in guerra libera la violenza. Un'altra ancora che si immola per contrastare la violenza.
> Mi viene in mente il parroco di "Roma città aperta" interpretato da Fabrizi.


è la generalizzazione con la smorfietta al nasino che non si sopporta...ioho guardato e non ho trovato nessuna belvain me, al massimo una stronzetta di gatta (non morta, quelo no)


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah, trovo che parliate di percentuali esagerate di un fenomeno certo reale .
> 80% con la belva dentro è un mondo da horror destination


 La guerra non è quella dei film di John Waine... in certe condizioni gli uomini (e le donne) diventano così... ma non hanno la belva dentro, mai detto.... semmai lo diventano. La violenza si impara, non si nasce così.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la generalizzazione* con la smorfietta al nasino* che non si sopporta...ioho guardato e non ho trovato nessuna belvain me, al massimo una stronzetta di gatta (non morta, quelo no)


qui ti sei specchiata, mi sa :singleeye: mi pare che nessuno smorfietti :smile:


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *La guerra non è quella dei film di John Waine... i*n certe condizioni gli uomini (e le donne) diventano così... ma non hanno la belva dentro, mai detto.... semmai lo diventano. La violenza si impara, non si nasce così.


nemmeno quella del maestro (onore e lode e mi scuso per il paragone improprio) kubrick però


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... cinematograficamente è stato ben rappresentato da Kubrick in Full Metal Jacket... prendi ragazzi diciottenni, spersonalizzali con un addestramento che massacra corpo e anima, poi buttali in un ambiente ostile e vedi che succede... chiaro, c'è sempre qualcuno refrattario, ma è l'eccezione.



Kubrick scelse una fascia d'età in cui gli individui ancora risentono in maniera determinante le dinamiche del gruppo.
Se vogliamo scendere con l'età io introdurrei "Il signore delle mosche" di Golding.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_signore_delle_mosche
Che affermò "L'uomo produce il male come le api producono il miele"
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_signore_delle_mosche

Sicuramente Goldind era un pessimista. 
Ma la sua visione del mondo non è dissimile dagli ultimi post che ho letto.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la generalizzazione con la smorfietta al nasino che non si sopporta...ioho guardato e non ho trovato nessuna belvain me, al massimo una stronzetta di gatta (non morta, quelo no)



Io neppure, al limite un po' di egoismo da micione spelacchiato.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2014)

Voi vi vedete troppi film.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Kubrick scelse una fascia d'età in cui gli individui ancora risentono in maniera determinante le dinamiche del gruppo.
> Se vogliamo scendere con l'età io introdurrei "Il signore delle mosche" di Golding.
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_signore_delle_mosche
> Che affermò "L'uomo produce il male come le api producono il miele"
> ...


in arancia meccanica possiamo riconoscere tanto della violenza insita nell'uomo e nella società stessa....ma questo non vuol dire che ne siamo tutti rapprsentati.
sempre onore al maestro


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

barry lyndon è uno stronzo in una luce fantastica:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sapeva che lo sentivo ogni tanto.
> Gli avevo detto che lo avevo rivisto, è chiaro che non ne è stato contento...
> 
> Il caffè ogni tanto è davvero ogni tanto, se ci si vede un paio di volte all'anno è molto.
> ...



ti ho chiesto se il tuo compagno sa che vi vedete ogni tanto perchè ci sono tanti uomini che non sopportano la violenza sulle donne, non vogliono nemmeno sentirne parlare perchè scatta un meccanismo automatico di senso di protezione indistinto...tu dici che non capiamo, invece secondo me sei tu che non sei ancora arrivata al punto, e cioè che anche gli uomini provano orrore per il comportamento del tuo ex, e non si comporterebbero MAI così


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nemmeno quella del maestro (onore e lode e mi scuso per il paragone improprio) kubrick però


nemmeno quella, ma ci si avvicina senza dubbio di più... la guerra vera è molto peggio.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ti ho chiesto se il tuo compagno sa che vi vedete ogni tanto perchè ci sono tanti uomini che non sopportano la violenza sulle donne, non vogliono nemmeno sentirne parlare perchè scatta un meccanismo automatico di senso di protezione indistinto...tu dici che non capiamo, invece secondo me sei tu che non sei ancora arrivata al punto, e cioè che *anche gli uomini provano orrore per il comportamento del tuo ex, e non si comporterebbero MAI così[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  diciamo che ho ottimi motivi per credere che non si giudichi solo l'azione,ma anche la persona,quando si formula una richiesta di condanna o si stendono le motivazioni di una sentenza



sì ma in modo palese, altrimenti che significato avrebbe per es. la recidiva, soprattutto la specifica?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che tu non abbia torto.
> Il dire che son passati anni è un'osservazione non valida perché si può mantenere legami, dipendenze e non aver superato una violenza dopo 40 anni, non 7.
> Penso anche che la tua insistenza non sia utile.
> Intanto perché è un punto di vista che io trovo corretto ma lo dici con violenza.
> E soprattutto perché se le cose stanno così non è che dicendolo con dolcezza o con violenza possa servire a qualcosa. *Altrimenti gli analisti sarebbero tutti disoccupati o lavorerebbero a uno sportello.*


E sarebbe un mondo sicuramente migliore. Poi: dolcezza e violenza servono allo scopo, sono strumenti, mezzi. Anzi, alle volte conta più il mezzo che non il messaggio in sè. Un'analista, poi, non è un computer e manco dev'esserlo. Non può essere asettico, sterile. No.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sarebbe un mondo sicuramente migliore. Poi: dolcezza e violenza servono allo scopo, sono strumenti, mezzi. Anzi, alle volte conta più il mezzo che non il messaggio in sè. Un'analista, poi, non è un computer e manco dev'esserlo. Non può essere asettico, sterile. No.


Premettendo che sugli analisti sono perfettamente d'accordo con te per il 90% dei casi: mi coglie questo dubbio.
Chi potrebbe aiutare le donne che subiscono violenza a raggiungere certe consapevolezze che qui abbiamo letto?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Premettendo che sugli analisti sono perfettamente d'accordo con te per il 90% dei casi: mi coglie questo dubbio.
> Chi potrebbe aiutare le donne che subiscono violenza a raggiungere certe consapevolezze che qui abbiamo letto?


Cioè chi dovrebbe aiutarle ad uscirne? Intendi questo?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Premettendo che sugli analisti sono perfettamente d'accordo con te per il 90% dei casi: mi coglie questo dubbio.
> Chi potrebbe aiutare le donne che subiscono violenza a raggiungere certe consapevolezze che qui abbiamo letto?


qualcuno che ne abbia davvero gli strumenti, la capacità e l'empatia giusta
non escludo l'analista, dipende


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> barry lyndon è uno stronzo in una luce fantastica:mrgreen:


oltraggio!!!! quando mai? redmond uno stronzo??? nu nu nu.....
nasce tutto dall amore sbagliato....
il rpimo amore (lo dice pure la voce fuori campo) ti fotte sempre...

se fosse stato stronzo avrebbe anche fatto sgamare lo chevalier de balibari


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oltraggio!!!! quando mai? redmond uno stronzo??? nu nu nu.....
> nasce tutto dall amore sbagliato....
> il rpimo amore (lo dice pure la voce fuori campo) ti fotte sempre...
> 
> se fosse stato stronzo avrebbe anche fatto sgamare lo chevalier de balibari


ma la voce fuori campo non è a conoscenza di tutto, dai
poi uno mica deve seguire la storia con una luce così grandiosa


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Premettendo che sugli analisti sono perfettamente d'accordo con te per il 90% dei casi: mi coglie questo dubbio.
> Chi potrebbe aiutare le donne che subiscono violenza a raggiungere certe consapevolezze che qui abbiamo letto?



Ciao

il tempo. Il tema sorge in varie forme e in varie forme 
passa per i pensieri e i sentimenti ... prenderne tutta la 
dimensione sin dall'inizio, può spezzare ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la voce fuori campo non è a conoscenza di tutto, dai
> poi uno mica deve seguire la storia con una luce così grandiosa


per carita Minerva, Barry Lyndon e' il mio film preferito , lo so a memoria.
ma, sicneramente se c'e' un aggettivo che proprio non userei per Redmond e' stronzo.
tu perche lo usi?

e poi si la voce fuoricampo sa pure di piu di quello che vediamo noi.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

a proposito di luce fantastica, il mio è "I duellanti" di Ridley Scott... con un Harvey Keitel da oscar.


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sto leggendo solo adesso la tua storia. E continuo a pensare a quel 'ti amo'. E a quello che ci si raccontava qualche sera fa. Sono pensieri senza forma ma credo ci sia dentro qualcosa di importante. Una sorta di chiave.


Quando vuoi possiamo anche approfondire...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando vuoi possiamo anche approfondire...


Per l'amore di Gesù salvati da MK che sta fuori come un balcone.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> a proposito di luce fantastica, il mio è "I duellanti" di Ridley Scott... con un Harvey Keitel da oscar.


Anche Excalibur, peccato sia una mattonata sui coglioni infinita.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche Excalibur, peccato sia una mattonata sui coglioni infinita.


ahahahahahah... bella la fotografia e la colonna sonora, però. "La morte di Sigfrido" quando Artù viene impalato è grandiosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè chi dovrebbe aiutarle ad uscirne? Intendi questo?


Sì


----------



## oscuro (23 Maggio 2014)

*Però*

Io credo che certe dinamiche,certe situazioni, può capirle e comprenderle solo chi ci è passato...!


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io non so se ho capito bene... una donna stuprata non dovrebbe doversi perdonare niente, per questo non so come possa perdonare il suo stupratore... Molte donne stuprate, invece, proprio per questo ragionamento, non riescono a uscirne illese, se lo portano dietro per sempre...
> Io non devo capire. Io posso capire, ma potrei anche non volerlo fare, non sono obbligata a farlo. Non mi sento "superiore": siccome capisco cose che tu non capisci, allora ti perdono. No. Mi dispiace. Non sono d'accordo.
> Potrei anche aver interpretato male le tue parole...


Hai interpretato male...
Volevo semplicemente dire che in alcuni casi c'è talmente tanta paura e vergogna che ci si blocca e ci si danno delle colpe che non esistono...e il darsi colpe che non esistono è qualcosa di assolutamente sbagliato, è un errore...ed è l'errore che bisognerebbe perdonarsi per riuscire ad andare avanti...
Sono andata a fiume e non mi sono assolutamente spiegata, me ne rendo conto.

Non è questione di superiorità, nel mio caso non mi sono sentita superiore...nè mi sono sentita forte, non in quel momento...proprio per niente. Mi sono resa conto nel tempo che sono stata forte, non più forte di lui (così riprendo anche Ipazia quando parla di "gara a chi è più forte"), mi sono solo sentita in grado di sopportarlo.
Ognuno ha la sua strada da percorrere per elaborare il tutto, la mia strada è stata lastricata di voglia di comprensione.
Non è stata una persona che ho conosciuto una sera in discoteca e ha approfittato di me...è stata una persona molto importante, ha usato uno strumento che tra noi non era nemmeno "importante", conosco la mia storia e conosco quello che è stato il mio rapporto...e ho trovato i miei strumenti per affrontarla. Ci sono cose che mi avrebbero fatto più male.
Credo mi si possa comprendere quando non sto a raccontare nei dettagli tutto quello che è stato il mio rapporto, prima, durante e dopo. 

Non ho trovato giustificazioni, ma ne ho cercato i motivi. E l'ho fatto perchè PER ME era importante quello. Mi serviva per mettere un punto.
Ognuno poi avrà i suoi strumenti, che sono quelli più consoni per se stesso.
Ogni storia è a sè, ogni persona vive un'esperienza in maniera differente rispetto a qualcun altro


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì


Dipende. In un certo senso dipende molto più dalla persona in sè che non dall'aiuto esterno, che per carità a volte può risultare necessario ma non decisivo. Ovviamente, come tutto, conta molto l'opinione di chi ci è già passato, ma meglio ancora di chi ne è uscito "bene". Perchè il punto non è tanto uscirne, ma SUPERARLA, il che non è così banale, anzi non lo è affatto. Ci sono persone che ne escono semplicemente, altre che superano e quindi vanno avanti, ed altre che non ce la faranno mai a prescindere. Siamo tutti diversi, dopotutto.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che certe dinamiche,certe situazioni, può capirle e comprenderle solo chi ci è passato...!



vero e' cosi.....
ma si continua a fare congetture, sbagliate per di piu...
una vera mancanza di sensibilita


----------



## oscuro (23 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> vero e' cosi.....
> ma si continua a fare congetture, sbagliate per di piu...
> una vera mancanza di sensibilita


Non saprei.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei.


io saprei...
la presunzione di sapere cosa dovrebbe accadere nella testa di una ragazza violentata.
e' assurdo......molto spiacevole....ma si sa....tutti con la verita in mano.


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> La mia sensazione è che vi sia quasi una rimozione http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rimozione del problema, più che un suo superamento.
> A pelle, però, perché un giudizio di questo tipo richiede decisamente un'analisi approfondita.


Appunto, ma visto che non sono qui per farmi analizzare posso dire che così non è.
Cosa ho rimosso? Mi pare di aver raccontato tutto, sapevo che avrei messo in condizioni di dire qualsiasi cosa.
Ho ricevuto qui parole di comprensione, "offese", incredulità, abbracci e sberle.
Sono ben conscia di quello che è successo quel giorno e mi pare di averne parlato serenamente. Il dolore, grande, c'è stato...so io quali conseguenze ha portato in me e garantisco (boh...non so più come dirlo!) che quelle conseguenze le ho affrontate e curate. Le ho curate leccandomi le ferite, parlando con chi mi conosce fino in fondo, andando da un medico.
E non sarei così tranquilla se non avessi vissuto di peggio...e anche questo ha dato fastidio leggerlo, come se ci fosse una scala di importanza nella sofferenza. Non è questione di scala...è questione solo che al peggio non c'è mai limite.
E mi sento fortunata, perchè a molte donne è andata molto peggio. Mi sento fortunata perchè sono qui a scrivere.
Mi sento fortunata perchè ho persone che mi vogliono molto bene.
Perchè devo stare lì a rovinarmi il fegato con una cosa brutta che mi è successa quando il fegato me lo sono rovinata con cose peggiori (per me!)?
Ho superato perchè ho avuto la fortuna di rendermi conto che per me ci sono cose che mi fanno più paura.


----------



## gas (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io saprei...
> la presunzione di sapere cosa dovrebbe accadere nella testa di una ragazza violentata.
> e' assurdo......molto spiacevole....ma si sa....*tutti con la verita in mano*.


quest'ultima tua affermazione, credo che sia la più vera 
parliamo, diciamo, ma che ne sappiamo cosa veramente si può provare dopo aver subito violenza?
quale può essere il proprio stato d'animo?
ci si sente sporchi e defraudati?
ci si sente soli?
credo che siano momenti terribili


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quest'ultima tua affermazione, credo che sia la più vera
> parliamo, diciamo, ma che ne sappiamo cosa veramente si può provare dopo aver subito violenza?
> quale può essere il proprio stato d'animo?
> ci si sente sporchi e defraudati?
> ...



c'e' di peggio gas, fidati, almeno io ho vissuto di molto peggio.
non ho certo gli incubi sulle violenze sessuali subite....
su altre cose si.

io ho visto tanta comprensione, tante belle parole per nicka, e tanta voglia di caopire (che e' bellissimo) ma ho visto anche tanta presunzione anche nel dire a me che quello che ho provato e' vergogna quando invece non lo eraa...ao' mica ci credono se glielo dico...si attaccano a tutto pur di dire: ah, ecco lo vedi che ti vergogni....

noneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li ha denunciati subito. Era un fatto di cronaca noto.
> Il monologo è successivo.


No.Il contrario. E la cosa fece pure tanto scalpore.

Franca Rame ha sempre dato voce alle donne. Qui, nel giorno della sua morte, vogliamo ricordarla per "Lo Stupro", il monologo che scrisse nel 1975 e poi portò coraggiosamente in teatro (e negli anni ’80 anche in Rai di fronte a milioni di persone). All’epoca di violenza sessuale si parlava molto poco: Processo per stupro, il documentario che aprì il dibattito sulla criminalizzazione delle vittime nei tribunali, è del 1979. Franca Rame disse di aver preso il racconto da una testimonianza che aveva letto su _Quotidiano Donna_. In realtà aveva subito uno stupro in prima persona: la sera del sera del 9 marzo del 1973, a Milano, fu caricata su un furgone, torturata e violentata a turno da cinque uomini. Proprio come racconta il monologo. Fu uno stupro punitivo: i violentatori erano neofascisti, volevano farla pagare per le sue idee politiche, ma scelsero di punirla in quanto donna. Non furono mai arrestati, nonostante molti anni dopo un pentito abbia fatto i loro nomi, perché il reato era ormai prescritto. Ma Franca Rame ha sconfitto la loro violenza con la parola. Invece di accettare l’obbligo al silenzio esistenziale e politico, ha dimostrato con la sua arte che era più forte dei suoi violentatori.


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> c'e' di peggio gas, fidati, almeno io ho vissuto di molto peggio.
> non ho certo gli incubi sulle violenze sessuali subite....
> su altre cose si.
> 
> ...


Vabbè Miss...a me dicono che non l'ho superata...ma che ce devo fa???? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè Miss...a me dicono che non l'ho superata...ma che ce devo fa???? :mrgreen:


si di questo parlo. la presusnzione di penmsare di sapere cose che sappiamo solo noi....
tutto qui....io da come ti ho sempre letta. dalla tranquillita e simpatia che emani anche solo scrivendo posso dire: si secondo me l ha davvero superata....ed e' serena...perche a me mi sembri una ragazza serenissima e allegra e con tanti progetti per il futuro...
queste cose una che non l ha superata non ce le ha...


----------



## gas (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> c'e' di peggio gas, fidati, almeno io ho vissuto di molto peggio.
> non ho certo gli incubi sulle violenze sessuali subite....
> su altre cose si.
> 
> ...


possono esserci cose peggiori della violenza sulle donne?


----------



## oscuro (23 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> io saprei...
> la presunzione di sapere cosa dovrebbe accadere nella testa di una ragazza violentata.
> e' assurdo......molto spiacevole....ma si sa....tutti con la verita in mano.


Infatti io ho scritto che non posso sapere.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> possono esserci cose peggiori della violenza sulle donne?



 si e no.

per me l aborto che feci a 18 anni fu peggiore. 
le violenze fisiche di mia madre sono state peggiori.
la morte di un fratello e' stato peggiore.

per me...
per altre posso capire non sia cosi...


----------



## gas (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si e no.
> 
> per me l aborto che feci a 18 anni fu peggiore.
> le violenze fisiche di mia madre sono state peggiori.
> ...


rispetto il tuo pensiero
però le situazioni che hai elencato, credo che seguano filoni diversi 
dico credo perchè ovviamente non posso capire


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto, ma visto che non sono qui per farmi analizzare posso dire che così non è.
> Cosa ho rimosso? Mi pare di aver raccontato tutto, sapevo che avrei messo in condizioni di dire qualsiasi cosa.
> Ho ricevuto qui parole di comprensione, "offese", incredulità, abbracci e sberle.
> Sono ben conscia di quello che è successo quel giorno e mi pare di averne parlato serenamente. Il dolore, grande, c'è stato...so io quali conseguenze ha portato in me e garantisco (boh...non so più come dirlo!) che quelle conseguenze le ho affrontate e curate. Le ho curate leccandomi le ferite, parlando con chi mi conosce fino in fondo, andando da un medico.
> ...



Questo è interessante. Anch'io Nicka ho avuto dei traumi nella mia vita. Non so se li ho superati: certo fanno parte della mia esperienza. Ne parlo tranquillamente. Dal suicidio di mio nonno a cui assistetti a una violenza diffusa fin dall'infanzia tra i miei coetanei per la quale non scendo in particolari qui più altre cosette. 
Si va avanti. 
Solo un dubbio, una cosa che non capisco, è il frequentare ancora una persona che ti ha usato violenza.
E' questa la parte "strana" che mi ha portato (e credo altri) a ragionare in termini di dubbio superamento dell'esperienza.
Perché ti posso dire che anch'io su certe cose ho lavorato da solo, ci ho messo anni, è stata una fatica incredibile, ma non ho la sicurezza che le abbia superate e che certi miei comportamenti non siano ancora conseguenza di quelle cose.
Parlo soprattutto in termini affettivi: quanto c'è di mio e quanto è derivante da traumi?
Ecco, questa è una domanda a cui non so dare una risposta.
Anni fa avrei detto di aver superato tutto. Oggi non ne sono convinto.
Forse anche per questo sono qui.
PS Anche mia moglie ha subito una violenza da bambina, fu palpeggiata a lungo da un uomo. Non credo che l'abbia mai superata.
Anche se ne parla, è apparentemente serena e l'episodio fa parte del passato.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> rispetto il tuo pensiero
> però le situazioni che hai elencato, credo che seguano filoni diversi
> dico credo perchè ovviamente non posso capire


no che c entra.
sempre dolore e'.
e' la vita.....sono tutte cose diverse...ma fanno parte della mia vita, anzi della parte dolorosa della mia vita....in quella parte stanno tutte insieme....e se devo dargli un oridne di importanza, lo stupro e la violenza sessuale (le distinguo perche vengono da due persone diverse) sono ultime in classifica.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè Miss...a me dicono che non l'ho superata...ma che ce devo fa???? :mrgreen:


Vabbè ma non è che se stai qui uno deve darti ragione perchè lo dici tu. Me lo paghi sto caffè?


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> possono esserci cose peggiori della violenza sulle donne?


Quando per una stramba coincidenza del destino trovi una persona scrupolosa (santa subito!) in una semplice ecografia di controllo e ti tocca di passare una giornata in ospedale per fare ogni tipo di accertamento perchè in 25 anni non hanno mai notato una cosa che era sempre stata lì, sì. Ti assicuro che ci sono cose peggiori della violenza. Soprattutto quando ti dicono grosso modo "hai avuto culo, saresti potuta crepare da un momento all'altro, di certo non saresti durata a lungo" e ti tocca di farti operare d'urgenza... e ritornare a farti operare dopo manco un mese...e capire che cazzo significa farsi e giorni e giorni di morfina in vena (quelli però li ricordo volentieri :mrgreen: )...e vedere la paura negli occhi dei tuoi genitori che non capiscono che cazzo succede alla figlia. E non riuscire nemmeno ad andare al cesso se non accompagnata da qualcuno, nè riuscire a girarsi semplicemente nel letto.

Credo di aver vissuto di peggio.
Ma questo è un sentire personale.


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non è che se stai qui uno deve darti ragione perchè lo dici tu. Me lo paghi sto caffè?


Ma ti ripeto che se ti dico che sono mora e continui a dire che sono bionda c'è qualche problema di comunicazione! Se poi per te bionda vuol dire mora perchè hai una strana forma di daltonismo io mica posso saperlo! Mò dimmi che ti ha fatto andare fuori strada lo shatush e ti mando affanculo!

Sì caro, lungo e senza zucchero!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando per una stramba coincidenza del destino trovi una persona scrupolosa (santa subito!) in una semplice ecografia di controllo e ti tocca di passare una giornata in ospedale per fare ogni tipo di accertamento perchè in 25 anni non hanno mai notato una cosa che era sempre stata lì, sì. Ti assicuro che ci sono cose peggiori della violenza. Soprattutto quando ti dicono grosso modo "hai avuto culo, saresti potuta crepare da un momento all'altro, di certo non saresti durata a lungo" e ti tocca di farti operare d'urgenza... e ritornare a farti operare dopo manco un mese...e capire che cazzo significa farsi e giorni e giorni di morfina in vena (quelli però li ricordo volentieri :mrgreen: )...e vedere la paura negli occhi dei tuoi genitori che non capiscono che cazzo succede alla figlia. E non riuscire nemmeno ad andare al cesso se non accompagnata da qualcuno, nè riuscire a girarsi semplicemente nel letto.
> 
> Credo di aver vissuto di peggio.
> Ma questo è un sentire personale.



Ecco. Ora è tutto più comprensibile. Ti do ragione. 
A me non fu così tragica la cosa, ma finii in ospedale per una crisi asmatica più grave del solito. Stavo per morire. Credo che sia stata solo questione di pochi minuti. Ho ricordi vaghi, poi mi ricoverarono per una settimana, tornai a respirare normalmente dopo un mese, credo. Dopo si cambia.


----------



## gas (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando per una stramba coincidenza del destino trovi una persona scrupolosa (santa subito!) in una semplice ecografia di controllo e ti tocca di passare una giornata in ospedale per fare ogni tipo di accertamento perchè in 25 anni non hanno mai notato una cosa che era sempre stata lì, sì. Ti assicuro che ci sono cose peggiori della violenza. Soprattutto quando ti dicono grosso modo "hai avuto culo, saresti potuta crepare da un momento all'altro, di certo non saresti durata a lungo" e ti tocca di farti operare d'urgenza... e ritornare a farti operare dopo manco un mese...e capire che cazzo significa farsi e giorni e giorni di morfina in vena (quelli però li ricordo volentieri :mrgreen: )...e vedere la paura negli occhi dei tuoi genitori che non capiscono che cazzo succede alla figlia. E non riuscire nemmeno ad andare al cesso se non accompagnata da qualcuno, nè riuscire a girarsi semplicemente nel letto.
> 
> Credo di aver vissuto di peggio.
> Ma questo è un sentire personale.


ovviamente in entrambe le situazioni, bisogna essere MOLTO forti


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando per una stramba coincidenza del destino trovi una persona scrupolosa (santa subito!) in una semplice ecografia di controllo e ti tocca di passare una giornata in ospedale per fare ogni tipo di accertamento perchè in 25 anni non hanno mai notato una cosa che era sempre stata lì, sì. Ti assicuro che ci sono cose peggiori della violenza. Soprattutto quando ti dicono grosso modo "hai avuto culo, saresti potuta crepare da un momento all'altro, di certo non saresti durata a lungo" e ti tocca di farti operare d'urgenza... e ritornare a farti operare dopo manco un mese...e capire che cazzo significa farsi e giorni e giorni di morfina in vena (quelli però li ricordo volentieri :mrgreen: )...e vedere la paura negli occhi dei tuoi genitori che non capiscono che cazzo succede alla figlia. E non riuscire nemmeno ad andare al cesso se non accompagnata da qualcuno, nè riuscire a girarsi semplicemente nel letto.
> 
> Credo di aver vissuto di peggio.
> Ma questo è un sentire personale.


ok, non facciamo le gare tra le sfighe della vita perchè non è mai bello.
Meglio fare le gare tra le cose belle.
Questo solo per dirti che, contentissima davvero per come hai affrontato tu e come ha affrontato Caciottina, ci fosse qualcuna che legge qui per la quale quella è stata un'esperienza devastante non si deve sentire una cogliona.
So che non è il tuo intento e quello di Caciottina.
Voi ce l'avete fatta, avere superato pure cose peggiori. Merito dei vostri caratteri, del vostro vissuto, magari di chi vi è stato vicino in quel momento. 
C'è chi non ce la fa, e questa non è una colpa.
Non vorrei che passasse il messaggio che è una passeggiata, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, non facciamo le gare tra le sfighe della vita perchè non è mai bello.
> Meglio fare le gare tra le cose belle.
> Questo solo per dirti che, contentissima davvero per come hai affrontato tu e come ha affrontato Caciottina, ci fosse qualcuna che legge qui per la quale quella è stata un'esperienza devastante non si deve sentire una cogliona.
> So che non è il tuo intento e quello di Caciottina.
> ...


ti spieghi e penso si evuidente che (parlo per me non per nicka) quello che a te passa come messaggio sbagliato e' solo la risposta al vostro che invece cercate di farlo passare come la cosa peggiore che possa capitare.
non e' cosi. per me e per lei.
per altre sicuramente e GIUSTAMENTE si.
cest la vie


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, non facciamo le gare tra le sfighe della vita perchè non è mai bello.
> Meglio fare le gare tra le cose belle.
> Questo solo per dirti che, contentissima davvero per come hai affrontato tu e come ha affrontato Caciottina, ci fosse qualcuna che legge qui per la quale quella è stata un'esperienza devastante non si deve sentire una cogliona.
> So che non è il tuo intento e quello di Caciottina.
> ...


Ma assolutamente è ovvio che non è il mio intento!!! Anzi!! Il mio intento è dare spunto di riflessione e un minimo di coraggio e forza...e se riesco in questo sono contenta!

Mai detto che sia una passeggiata...e credo si capisca...

Quest'ultima non era una cosa che volevo dire, ma mi rendo conto che per capire in toto anche le motivazioni di altro sia necessario alla fine capire chi parla...perchè davvero non mi sono svegliata il giorno dopo fresca come una rosa...
E ho sempre parlato per me, non per le altre...
Quello che mi auguro è solo che chi ha vissuto cose brutte, qualsiasi esse siano, riesca a superarle e a recuperare quel minimo di serenità che tutti meritano. 
Solo questo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti spieghi e penso si evuidente che (parlo per me non per nicka) quello che a te passa come messaggio sbagliato e' solo la risposta al vostro che invece cercate di farlo passare come la cosa peggiore che possa capitare.
> non e' cosi. per me e per lei.
> per altre sicuramente e GIUSTAMENTE si.
> cest la vie


questa non l'ho capita. Questo è il confessionale, mica il privè. Qui leggono tutti. Questo intendevo.


----------



## gas (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita. Questo è il confessionale, mica il privè. *Qui leggono tutti*. Questo intendevo.


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita. Questo è il confessionale, mica il privè. Qui leggono tutti. Questo intendevo.



che c entra? tu hai detto che ok siamo state tanto brave etc etc ma che non vuoi passi il messaggio ( a tutti -  a chiuqnmue) che sia una passeggiata....
giustissimo.
io ti chiedo anzi vi chiedo di non far passare invece il messaggio opposto , e cioe' che sia la cosa piu terribile del mondo.
poi soggettivamente una persona che l abbia vissuto, la giudica e valuta come crede,...per me e' una delle minori sofferenze nella mia vita, per altre, come la tua amica e' devastante.
ripeto, c est la vie


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che c entra? tu hai detto che ok siamo state tanto brave etc etc ma che non vuoi passi il messaggio ( a tutti - a chiuqnmue) che sia una passeggiata....
> giustissimo.
> io ti chiedo anzi vi chiedo di non far passare invece il messaggio opposto , e cioe' che sia la cosa piu terribile del mondo.
> poi soggettivamente una persona che l abbia vissuto, la giudica e valuta come crede,...per me e' una delle minori sofferenze nella mia vita, per altre, come la tua amica e' devastante.
> ripeto, c est la vie


te l'avevo detto che non avevo capito, adesso ho capito.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente è ovvio che non è il mio intento!!! Anzi!! Il mio intento è dare spunto di riflessione e un minimo di coraggio e forza...e se riesco in questo sono contenta!
> 
> Mai detto che sia una passeggiata...e credo si capisca...
> 
> ...



hai ragione ma continuo a non capire cosa c'entri con il continuare a vedere quel tizio, che si è dimostrato essere una brutta persona, ad essere lievi
non credi che alcune persone vadano tenute alla larga, a priori? per vivere meglio? che te ne fai di uno così?


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ti chiedo anzi vi chiedo di non far passare invece il messaggio opposto , e cioe' che sia la cosa piu terribile del mondo.
> poi soggettivamente una persona che l abbia vissuto, la giudica e valuta come crede,...per me e' una delle minori sofferenze nella mia vita, per altre, come la tua amica e' devastante.
> ripeto, c est la vie



Corretto, da parte mia.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

hai fatto un elenco atroce dove non c'è peggio , solo dolore che non lo paragoni o accosti.. fa male sempre e comunque  





miss caciotta ha detto:


> si e no.
> 
> per me l aborto che feci a 18 anni fu peggiore.
> le violenze fisiche di mia madre sono state peggiori.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Maggio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto un elenco atroce dove non c'è peggio , solo dolore che non lo paragoni o accosti.. fa male sempre e comunque


Io davanti a miss mi sento un cretino.


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai ragione ma continuo a non capire cosa c'entri con il continuare a vedere quel tizio, che si è dimostrato essere una brutta persona, ad essere lievi
> non credi che alcune persone vadano tenute alla larga, a priori? per vivere meglio? che te ne fai di uno così?


Guarda che le persone che reputo di dover tenere alla larga le tengo alla larga e vivo meglio, decisamente. 
Non reputo di doverlo tenere alla larga.


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Premettendo che sugli analisti sono perfettamente d'accordo con te per il 90% dei casi: mi coglie questo dubbio.
> Chi potrebbe aiutare le donne che subiscono violenza a raggiungere certe consapevolezze che qui abbiamo letto?


Prima di tutto loro stesse. Chiedere aiuto è già difficile e in una situazione come questa la difficoltà è amplificata, ma se una persona non è predisposta anche ad accettare l'aiuto, un aiuto reale e concreto, qualsiasi intervento, fatto dalla persona (professionista o non) migliore del mondo, non ha alcun effetto.
La prima cosa che una donna che subisce violenza pensa è: vorrei non fosse accaduto. Nessuno potrà mai accontentarla in questo, la realtà non si cambia.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

si è capito.dobbiamo solo che apprezzare questo tuo thread dove ti metti a nudo   





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente è ovvio che non è il mio intento!!! Anzi!! Il mio intento è dare spunto di riflessione e un minimo di coraggio e forza...e se riesco in questo sono contenta!
> 
> Mai detto che sia una passeggiata...e credo si capisca...
> 
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto un elenco atroce dove non c'è peggio , solo dolore che non lo paragoni o accosti.. fa male sempre e comunque


parla per te Minerva, parla per te.
per c'e' di peggio. c'e' stato di peggio. che faccia tutto parte della sfera della sfiga e del dolore atroce va bene siamo d accordo.....per me le botte prese dal mio ex con tanto di sangue sono state carezze in confronto alle botte prese da mia madre (nella mia testa, non parlo di forze nel picchiare)
per me e' stato peggio quello. molto peggio, infatti ad oggi ancora posso dire di non averlo superato


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che le persone che reputo di dover tenere alla larga le tengo alla larga e vivo meglio, decisamente.
> *Non reputo di doverlo tenere alla larga.*


e io non capisco proprio perchè...
comunque la chiudo qui, mi sembra inutile continuare


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai interpretato male...
> Volevo semplicemente dire che in alcuni casi c'è talmente tanta paura e vergogna che ci si blocca e ci si danno delle colpe che non esistono...e il darsi colpe che non esistono è qualcosa di assolutamente sbagliato, è un errore...ed è l'errore che bisognerebbe perdonarsi per riuscire ad andare avanti...
> Sono andata a fiume e non mi sono assolutamente spiegata, me ne rendo conto.
> 
> ...


Grazie per il chiarimento. 
Ognuno reagisce a suo modo. Quello che per te è stato "terapeutico" e ti ha permesso con tanta fatica di superare il tutto, per un'altra donna, gli stessi motivi (il rapporto che aveva con il suo stupratore), potrebbero essere sinonimo di "senso di colpa", di domandarsi il perché è successo. Oltre la violenza fisica c'è anche la violenza psicologica della fiducia infranta...


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, non facciamo le gare tra le sfighe della vita perchè non è mai bello.
> Meglio fare le gare tra le cose belle.
> Questo solo per dirti che, contentissima davvero per come hai affrontato tu e come ha affrontato Caciottina, *ci fosse qualcuna che legge qui per la quale quella è stata un'esperienza devastante non si deve sentire una cogliona.*
> So che non è il tuo intento e quello di Caciottina.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente è ovvio che non è il mio intento!!! Anzi!! Il mio intento è dare spunto di riflessione e un minimo di coraggio e forza...e se riesco in questo sono contenta!
> 
> *Mai detto che sia una passeggiata...e credo si capisca...*
> 
> ...


Sì, si capisce... 

E tutti meritano di essere felici...


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie per il chiarimento.
> Ognuno reagisce a suo modo. Quello che per te è stato "terapeutico" e ti ha permesso con tanta fatica di superare il tutto, per un'altra donna, gli stessi motivi (il rapporto che aveva con il suo stupratore), potrebbero essere sinonimo di "senso di colpa", di domandarsi il perché è successo. Oltre la violenza fisica c'è anche la violenza psicologica della fiducia infranta...


Quando ho raccontato ho detto che è uno dei peggiori tradimenti che una donna possa subire. Proprio per quel legame di fiducia infranto in un modo così meschino.
E non ho detto che è successa una cosa "antipatica"...ho detto che sono stata violentata...
Ho sempre chiamato le cose col proprio nome... e chiamandole col proprio nome mi sono messa in una posizione che voleva essere di comprensione. Ma nemmeno per un minuto ho pensato "cosa ho fatto di sbagliato?"...e come ho detto in un qualche intervento qualche pagina fa, credo sia stata proprio la cosa che mi ha "salvata".
Una delle cose che voglio far passare è proprio questa...e spero che chi legge lo capisca bene, che non esiste nessuna colpa in una donna che subisce una cosa simile.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si è capito.dobbiamo solo che apprezzare questo tuo thread dove ti metti a nudo


Spogliati impiastra.


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ho raccontato ho detto che è uno dei peggiori tradimenti che una donna possa subire. Proprio per quel legame di fiducia infranto in un modo così meschino.
> E non ho detto che è successa una cosa "antipatica"...ho detto che sono stata violentata...
> Ho sempre chiamato le cose col proprio nome... e chiamandole col proprio nome mi sono messa in una posizione che voleva essere di comprensione. Ma nemmeno per un minuto ho pensato "cosa ho fatto di sbagliato?"...e come ho detto in un qualche intervento qualche pagina fa, credo sia stata proprio la cosa che mi ha "salvata".
> Una delle cose che voglio far passare è proprio questa...e spero che chi legge lo capisca bene, che *non esiste nessuna colpa in una donna che subisce una cosa simile*.


A livello razionale è perfetto, ma una deve fare i conti con i condizionamenti subiti, con il proprio vissuto prima e dopo e accade che irrazionalmente ci si senta in colpa...


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo JON.
> 
> A volte non serve per la convenienza di quel momento. Di quel luogo. Di quel contesto relazionale.
> A volte addirittura può essere deleterio.
> ...


No no, hai detto benissimo.

Il neretto poi è il punto focale della questione.


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A livello razionale è perfetto, ma una deve fare i conti con i condizionamenti subiti, con il proprio vissuto prima e dopo e accade che irrazionalmente ci si senta in colpa...


Certo...infatti una delle prime cose che si dovrebbe affrontare in certi casi è proprio questo, lasciando per un attimo da parte quello che è successo, bisognerebbe lavorare su questo condizionamento.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *parla per te Minerva, parla per te.*
> per c'e' di peggio. c'e' stato di peggio. che faccia tutto parte della sfera della sfiga e del dolore atroce va bene siamo d accordo.....per me le botte prese dal mio ex con tanto di sangue sono state carezze in confronto alle botte prese da mia madre (nella mia testa, non parlo di forze nel picchiare)
> per me e' stato peggio quello. molto peggio, infatti ad oggi ancora posso dire di non averlo superato


per forza


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, non facciamo le gare tra le sfighe della vita perchè non è mai bello.
> Meglio fare le gare tra le cose belle.
> Questo solo per dirti che, contentissima davvero per come hai affrontato tu e come ha affrontato Caciottina, ci fosse qualcuna che legge qui per la quale quella è stata un'esperienza devastante non si deve sentire una cogliona.
> So che non è il tuo intento e quello di Caciottina.
> ...




Ciao

quoto ... 

Bisogna tenere conto di tante cose ... 
l'eta, chi, come, dove, ricatti emotivi ecc. ... 
varie circostanze, che possono fare la terribile differenza ... 
oltre al fattore soggettivo ... e delle proprie risorse ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta... nel genoma sono scritte anche le malattie oltre a tutte le nostre caratteristiche fisiche di base... in esso vi è anche iscritto ciò che riguarda il nostro comportamento e il nostro carattere, di base.
> E' ovvio poi che l'ambiente influenzi la personalità dell'individuo ma a dimostrare che NON è solo l'ambiente (questa è la differenza... qui si è portato avanti il concetto un po' Rousseauniano che invece sia solo l'ambiente a determinare la personalità), vi sono le differenze comportamentali tra fratelli, oppure il fatto che individui nati in ambienti simili manifestino pulsioni diverse fin dall'infanzia.
> E' molto più grave politicamente affermare che sia *solo* l'ambiente a influenzare l'individuo, perché porta a colpevolizzare secondo parametri soggettivi determinate fasce della popolazione.
> Ciò può giustificare per esempio situazioni come queste http://www.falsiabusi.it/casi/casi_ sottraz/basiglio_05_08.html
> ...


Chi ha detto SOLO l'ambiente?
Sei tu che dici SOLO genetica che porta a essere cattivi.
Una visione del genere non causerebbe gli errori di valutazione che hai citato ma autorizzerebbe l'eugenetica.
Io sono buona e mite.
Penso che se fossi stata abusata, trascurata, picchiata fin dalla più tenera età sarei ben diversa.
A te fa piacere di essere un fiore cresciuto nel letame per una fortunata combinazione genetica. Fossi in te mi domanderei perché vuoi escludere il ruolo della tua famiglia e delle buone persone che hai conosciuto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensiamo però da chi è stata stuprata e perché.


Anche nel link sulla strage del Circeo dicevano genericamente eversivi. Si vede che scrivere fascisti pare brutto.
Erano fascisti gli uni e gli altri e non come valutazione a posteriori ma come appartenenza.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che gli italiani durante la seconda guerra mondiale fossero tutti diventati violenti.
> Ma neppure pacifisti.
> Probabilmente vi è una parte non violenta della popolazione che soccombe al proprio spirito di conservazione. Un'altra che in guerra libera la violenza che ha dentro. Un'altra ancora che si immola per contrastare la violenza.
> Mi viene in mente il parroco di "Roma città aperta" interpretato da Fabrizi.


Negli ultimi post hai confermato che è l'ambiente e le circostanza che modificano il comportamento dell'individuo.
A me dà i brividi che si dica che un bambino è cattivo di natura.


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Negli ultimi post hai confermato che è l'ambiente e le circostanza che modificano il comportamento dell'individuo.
> A me dà i brividi che si dica che un bambino è cattivo di natura.



Ciao

certo che da i brividi! Perché l'essere umano è di natura pro-sociale. 
Certo, a livelli differenti, ma lo è. L'ambiente non è da sottovalutare. 
Basta ricordare Bandura ... tra altro ...


sienne


----------



## lunaiena (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, non facciamo le gare tra le sfighe della vita perchè non è mai bello.
> *Meglio fare le gare tra le cose belle.*
> Questo solo per dirti che, contentissima davvero per come hai affrontato tu e come ha affrontato Caciottina, ci fosse qualcuna che legge qui per la quale quella è stata un'esperienza devastante non si deve sentire una cogliona.
> So che non è il tuo intento e quello di Caciottina.
> ...




:up:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sarebbe un mondo sicuramente migliore. Poi: dolcezza e violenza servono allo scopo, sono strumenti, mezzi. Anzi, alle volte conta più il mezzo che non il messaggio in sè. Un'analista, poi, non è un computer e manco dev'esserlo. Non può essere asettico, sterile. No.


La tua avversioni per gli analisti, tutti, è nota.
Ma esistono e aiutano a raggiungere consapevolezze attraverso un lavoro lungo.
Non basta dire come stanno le cose (secondo un personalissimo punto di vista) perché anche l'altro veda come stanno.
Ognuno deve arrivare alla propria verità.
Sentirsi buttare in faccia un'opinione sulla propria vita, sentendosi trattati da deficienti, rafforza le resistenze e irrigidisce le posizioni.
Capisco che "vedere" dall'esterno chiaramente o credere di vedere è una piacevole sensazione di consapevolezza.
Però sarebbe meglio sempre evitare quel tipo di maniere forti, per me.
Anche cercare di analizzare perché si amano tanto le maniere forti è un buon modo di impiegare il tempo :mexican:


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha detto *SOLO* l'ambiente?
> Sei tu che dici *SOLO* genetica che porta a essere cattivi.
> Una visione del genere non causerebbe gli errori di valutazione che hai citato ma autorizzerebbe l'eugenetica.
> Io sono buona e mite.
> ...


Ho detto questo?
Non mi sembra.
La mia famiglia?
Mio padre picchiava mia madre.
L'ha tradito fin da subito portandosi l'amante in casa.
I miei si son separati che avevo 4 anni.
Io sono finito dai nonni fino a quando non ho avuto soldi per andare a vivere da solo.
Mio nonno si è suicidato dopo due anni di esaurimento nervoso e paranoie e fobie quando avevo 10 anni.
La mia prima vacanza con mio padre è stata a 11 anni.
Con mia madre a 16.
Se fossi stato diverso mi sarei drogato fino all'overdose come i miei amici di quando ero bambino.
Se fossi stato diverso avrei fatto una strage. Perché sarei cresciuto arrabbiato.
Invece... no, questo è il mio carattere. Che è quasi lo stesso di mia figlia, che per fortuna vivrà un'infanzia diversa. E probabilmente sarà più serena di me e non avrà problemi affettivi da gestire da sola, totalmente da sola, come è capitato a me. Perché un conto il carattere, e quello è genetico, un conto la personalità che è tutta la tua storia personale. 
Se i miei non avessero divorziato, non avrei buttato via anni della mia adolescenza in merda, avrei avuto un'infanzia da ricordare, non mi sarei dovuto sentire diverso dagli altri bambini che avevano entrambi i genitori, io che avevo solo i nonni e forse la mia vita sarebbe stata anche migliore. E già tanto che sia qui a raccontarla.
Dal letame nascono i fiori. Ma anche le erbacce. Dipende dal seme.
Persone buone?
Nella mia vita ho conosciuto più persone egoiste che buone. Ma un sacco di stronzi... dal liceo in poi al 70% merda, gente che mi calpestava perché venivo da un quartiere di poveracci.... e loro erano dei quartieri su...
Sai quante umiliazioni ho subito?
Sai che alle medie il mio migliore amico mi ha rubato in casa?
Sai che bello trovarsi un ragazzino sulla strada che ti punta il coltello e ti dice "Tira giù le mutande e fammi vedere il cazzo"'
Sai che bello quando ti sputano in faccia? O ti menano in tre?
Dovrei odiare il mondo. Invece... invece per indole cerca attorno a me di renderlo più piacevole a chi mi sta attorno, a fare in modo che non sia quello che ho vissuto io.
Perché questo è il mio carattere. La mia educazione, il vissuto, l'ambiente hanno modificato la mia personalità, hanno mutato la mia storia, hanno influenzato le mie scelte. Hanno radicato l'idea di famiglia, perché io non ho mai avuto una famiglia. Hanno creato una mia difficoltà affettiva, che riconosco, che mi ha reso debole e insicuro. Queste e altre cose che costituiscono la mia personalità.
Ma tutto questo mi ha reso anche più forte, in alcuni casi, perché non aver avuto l'ovatta addosso per tutta l'infanzia, mi ha permesso di affrontare senza paura chi è diverso da me, ora. 
Compreso il mio discorso?
Sull'eugenetica... le combinazioni geniche sono così imprevedibili che anche in una famiglia di 7 figli non ne trovi due che abbiano lo stesso carattere... non si autorizza nulla a dire che noi quando nasciamo siamo già degli individui definiti (dal colore degli occhi a quello dei capelli, al carattere più o meno estroverso - secondo una classificazione Junghiana http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introversione_ed_estroversione), ai quali la crescita fornirà il necessario materiale per potersi esprimere al meglio (o al peggio).


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> parla per te Minerva, parla per te.
> per c'e' di peggio. c'e' stato di peggio. che faccia tutto parte della sfera della sfiga e del dolore atroce va bene siamo d accordo.....per me le botte prese dal mio ex con tanto di sangue sono state carezze in confronto alle botte prese da mia madre (nella mia testa, non parlo di forze nel picchiare)
> per me e' stato peggio quello. molto peggio, infatti ad oggi ancora posso dire di non averlo superato


Il peggio c'è sempre.
Non è che perché c'è il peggio, il brutto, che è peggio del meglio, non è doloroso e difficilissimo da superare.
Le botte furiose è peggio prenderle da un genitore che da un estraneo.
Uno stupro è peggio subito da un estraneo o da un branco che da un uomo con cui si è fatto sesso ma è devastante se è un incesto.
Non facciamo classifiche, neppure tra le nostre disgrazie!
Altrimenti se stiamo respirando non abbiamo ancora avuto la sfiga definitiva di morire e non possiamo avere comprensione per nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho detto questo?
> Non mi sembra.
> La mia famiglia?
> Mio padre picchiava mia madre.
> ...


:up:
Non esistono bambini cattivi :smile:


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...


Sì, è quello che cerco di dire... ma tu lo dici molto meglio... :inlove:


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Non esistono bambini cattivi :smile:


No, non esistono.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

... ma no.. ma voglio dire, è eloquente. Guardo qui come jb ha interloquito con Nicka, mi ricordo come ha interloquito con Caciottina, e vedo che una gli offre il caffè e l'altra vabbè.

Ecco, io se mai il nostro jb avesse osato un terzo della violenza verbale che ha usato qui, mi sarei ribellata vistosamente.
E poi 'sta cosa che il male è soggettivo e dipende da chi lo subisce valutarne la gravità, beh no, non ci sto. Mi dispiace se offendo le vostre soggettività, ma che una violenza sessuale e uno stupro siano roba su cui poi si può fare la classifica dicendoli il meno peggio, o permettano di andare a prendere un caffè insieme, no, non si può sentire.

Grazie a jb, che offrendo il caffè a Nicka mi ha dato modo di chiarirmi cosa non mi quadrava, e non mi quadra.


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, è quello che cerco di dire... ma tu lo dici molto meglio... :inlove:



Ciao

più che altro, a volte, è un vantaggio non sapere bene la lingua. 
Veramente. È una cosa che ho notato ... non rischi tanto,
a metterti a fare discorsi lunghi ...  ...


:inlove: ... 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tempo. Il tema sorge in varie forme e in varie forme
> passa per i pensieri e i sentimenti ... prenderne tutta la
> ...


E' da incorniciare. 

E' proprio vero, non ci si può bagnare per due volte nello stesso fiume.

Grazie...sono parole di pace.


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che altro, a volte*, è un vantaggio non sapere bene la lingua. *
> Veramente. È una cosa che ho notato ... non rischi tanto,
> ...


L'hai notato anche tu?:up:


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ma no.. ma voglio dire, è eloquente. Guardo qui come jb ha interloquito con Nicka, mi ricordo come ha interloquito con Caciottina, e vedo che una gli offre il caffè e l'altra vabbè.
> 
> Ecco, io se mai il nostro jb avesse osato un terzo della violenza verbale che ha usato qui, mi sarei ribellata vistosamente.
> E poi 'sta cosa che il male è soggettivo e dipende da chi lo subisce valutarne la gravità, beh no, non ci sto. Mi dispiace se offendo le vostre soggettività, ma che una violenza sessuale e uno stupro siano roba su cui poi si può fare la classifica dicendoli il meno peggio, o permettano di andare a prendere un caffè insieme, no, non si può sentire.
> ...


Tu adesso dimmi se reputi davvero che io possa anche solo pensare di offrire REALMENTE un caffè a un perfetto estraneo che ha la bella idea di chiamarmi brutta deficiente su un forum, senza sapere chi sono, come mi chiamo, cosa faccio nella vita, cosa ho vissuto davvero e come l'ho fatto...
Credo che più che lui che mi chiama deficiente sei tu che invece lo pensi realmente e non lo dici, la qual cosa mi risulta anche un attimo più offensiva.
Ti sei chiesta perchè io abbia detto "ti offro il caffè"?
E' possibile che in ogni intervento ci sia un significato che non è quello superficiale che la gente VUOLE vedere senza andare fino in fondo?
E' possibile che esistano al mondo persone che usano un sarcasmo che tu non capisci?
E' possibile che personalmente non me ne freghi un cazzo di ribellarmi vistosamente mentre scrivo? Perchè scrivendo ho possibilità di ragionare, ci penso...e la violenza verbale non è parte di me. Anzi, mi si è sempre accusata di eccessiva diplomazia.

No vabbè, io sono senza parole.


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' da incorniciare.
> 
> E' proprio vero, non ci si può bagnare per due volte nello stesso fiume.
> 
> Grazie...sono parole di pace.




Ciao ipazia,


mi fa piacere, che hai colto cosa intendo ... 
e che ti abbia raggiunto ... 


si, pace ... :smile:


un abbraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' da incorniciare.
> 
> E' proprio vero, non ci si può bagnare per due volte nello stesso fiume.
> 
> Grazie...sono parole di pace.


E di pace, dentro, c'è tanto bisogno... :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ma no.. ma voglio dire, è eloquente. Guardo qui come jb ha interloquito con Nicka, mi ricordo come ha interloquito con Caciottina, e vedo che una gli offre il caffè e l'altra vabbè.
> 
> Ecco, io se mai il nostro jb avesse osato un terzo della violenza verbale che ha usato qui, mi sarei ribellata vistosamente.
> E poi 'sta cosa che il male è soggettivo e dipende da chi lo subisce valutarne la gravità, beh no, non ci sto. Mi dispiace se offendo le vostre soggettività, ma che una violenza sessuale e uno stupro siano roba su cui poi si può fare la classifica dicendoli il meno peggio, o permettano di andare a prendere un caffè insieme, no, non si può sentire.
> ...


Fanta ciao 
non volevo fare una classifica.
assolutamente.
Stavo solo cercando di spiegare che sono consapevolissima di cio che ho superato e cio che non.
nella mia vita ci sono state cose che mi hanno fatto molto piu male delle violenze sessuali.
forse perche non ho mai dato valore al mio corpo, alla mia sessualita.
al mio corpo. quando mia madre mi piacchiava come un ossessa, da farmi uscire il sangue e strapparmi i capelli quello per me era devstante...non capivo e non capisco come abbia potuto farmi tanto male , fisico e psicologico, e poi non saperlo bilanciare con coccole. piu io cercavo coccole e un ti voglio bene, piu ricevevo botte e vioenza spicologica. questo ha fatto apparire ai miei occhi le violenze sessuali nulla in confronto. ero abituata alla violenza, al male fisico, anche a quella psicologica....ti diro che c'e' stato un periodo, dopo anni di botte, che addirittura ridevo quando lei mi picchiava, non mi faceva piu nessun male .....
e poi lei ha smesso e questo ha reso tutto ancora peggiore perche come puoi smettere di picchiarmi solo quando io smetto di soffrire? cos'e'? godevi mentre mi picchiavi? traevi piacere dal vedermi piangere e implorarti di smetterla?
ho difeso i miei fratelli dai suoi assalti animaleschi col mio corpo, li ho amndati via di casa e mi sono presa sempre le loro dosi di botte. 

in confronto a questo....cosa vuoi sia stato per me la vioelnza sessuale? assolutamente nulla.

non ho capito la parte di JB


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Fanta ciao
> non volevo fare una classifica.
> assolutamente.
> Stavo solo cercando di spiegare che sono consapevolissima di cio che ho superato e cio che non.
> ...


Capito, grazie.:smile:


----------



## stellina (23 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, lo conosci tu, io penso si vergogni e sia conscio che gli hai evitato la galera.
> 
> Io al suo posto vivrei nel terrore.
> 
> ...


ho letto a salti e cercherò di leggere tutto ma il lavoro...

che si vergogni lo credo anch'io leggendoti
ma sai cosa succederebbe se lo sapesse la famiglia? nulla assolutamente nulla. le persone sono cieche con i loro affetti, magari ci rimarrebbero male ma sublimerebbero il fatto anzi magari lo scagionerebbero dando e riversando le colpe sulla donna...guarda al massimo versano due lacrime perchè non riconoscono il loro bambino...

la violenza sessuale e non nasconde delle bestie, dei repressi che sfogano le loro paure (più che rabbie) di non saper controllare la situazione esprimendola in egemonia fisica. un uomo che usa violenza (qualsiasi sessuale e non) è un uomo piccolo che non sa affrontare i problemi che non è in grado di affrontare se stesso nel suo più profondo e che scaraventa le sue frustrazioni sugli altri...la maggior parte degli uomini che usano violenza poi lucidi e candidi dicono che è stata lei a provocarli...
e tornando alla famiglia è lì che risiede il tutto...perciò se aspettate che i genitori del vostro aguzzino vi aiutino...campa cavallo che l'erba cresce

sul perdonare non si può, non si riesce mai del tutto...ce la raccontiamo benissimo a volte (dipende da quanto sei razionale e quanto sei in grado di staccarti mentalmente).
io credo che certe cose si possano archiviare...rimangono cicatrici che ti cambiano nel profondo...hai percepito la tua paura, hai visto i suoi occhi appannati, hai sentito il suo disprezzo, hai sentito il dolore (bada il fisico passa ma quello dell'anima???)

quando subisci una violenza sessuale o anche botte è il subito dopo che segnerà il tuo percorso...sei svuotata, di solito a terra, hai male ovunque e guardi il soffitto, zero pensieri. lui se ne è andato. sei sbigottita, come immobilizzata. ok è passata ce la posso fare e provi a rimetterti in piedi, riprendi il respiro, la testa è ancora vuota. quel giorno muore qualcosa di te ma gli altri non lo sanno perchè tu continui a respirare. alle donne si spegne lo sguardo...si sentono colpevoli di non aver capito cosa stesse succedendo prima che accadesse, di non aver colto i segnali...solo col tempo capiranno...

certe cicatrici le porti sull'anima più che sul fisico. 

le violenze sono tutte brutte e peggiorano se compiute da persone di cui ci fidavamo, in cui riponevamo dell'affetto

un abbraccio


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Capito, grazie.:smile:


mi spiegheresti la parte di JB?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi spiegheresti la parte di JB?


Sappiamo qual è il suo stile, ecco. Con te ha avuto parole assai pesanti in passato, o, almeno io le ho lette come parole pesanti che io non avrei tollerato. E che quando ha usato con me in effetti non ho tollerato. 
Tu sempre se non ricordo male, giocavi (so perfettamente che è un gioco, eh) a dirtene innamorata. Ecco, nemmeno per scherzo sarei riuscita a farlo io, anche perché sono convinta che non esista il lato tenero del soggetto.
Mi è tanto simpatico, perché è utile, ma non è che per questo potei passare sotto silenzio la volta in cui offese il mio GA. Spero di aver chiarito in che senso...


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ipazia,
> 
> 
> mi fa piacere, che hai colto cosa intendo ...
> ...





lolapal ha detto:


> E di pace, dentro, c'è tanto bisogno... :smile:



Mi hai raggiunta in pieno...lo scorrere nel cambiamento. 

E' un'immagine bellissima e luminosa.


pace, sì..:smile:

un abbraccio a entrambe:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Tu adesso dimmi se reputi davvero che io possa anche solo pensare di offrire REALMENTE un caffè a un perfetto estraneo che ha la bella idea di chiamarmi brutta deficiente su un forum, senza sapere chi sono, come mi chiamo, cosa faccio nella vita, cosa ho vissuto davvero e come l'ho fatto...
> *Credo che più che lui che mi chiama deficiente sei tu che invece lo pensi realmente e non lo dici, la qual cosa mi risulta anche un attimo più offensiva.
> Ti sei chiesta perchè io abbia detto "ti offro il caffè"?
> E' possibile che in ogni intervento ci sia un significato che non è quello superficiale che la gente VUOLE vedere senza andare fino in fondo?
> ...


Ah no? Merda. Sono affranto.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Fanta ciao
> non volevo fare una classifica.
> assolutamente.
> Stavo solo cercando di spiegare che sono consapevolissima di cio che ho superato e cio che non.
> ...


Ti abbraccio. Col cuore.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sappiamo qual è il suo stile, ecco. Con te ha avuto parole assai pesanti in passato, o, almeno io le ho lette come parole pesanti che io non avrei tollerato. E che quando ha usato con me in effetti non ho tollerato.
> Tu sempre se non ricordo male, giocavi (so perfettamente che è un gioco, eh) a dirtene innamorata. Ecco, nemmeno per scherzo sarei riuscita a farlo io, anche perché sono convinta che non esista il lato tenero del soggetto.
> Mi è tanto simpatico, perché è utile, ma non è che per questo potei passare sotto silenzio la volta in cui offese il mio GA. Spero di aver chiarito in che senso...


Ma certo, tu t'innamori di perfetti imbecilli.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sappiamo qual è il suo stile, ecco. Con te ha avuto parole assai pesanti in passato, o, almeno io le ho lette come parole pesanti che io non avrei tollerato. E che quando ha usato con me in effetti non ho tollerato.
> Tu sempre se non ricordo male, giocavi (so perfettamente che è un gioco, eh) a dirtene innamorata. Ecco, nemmeno per scherzo sarei riuscita a farlo io, anche perché sono convinta che non esista il lato tenero del soggetto.
> Mi è tanto simpatico, perché è utile, ma non è che per questo potei passare sotto silenzio la volta in cui offese il mio GA. Spero di aver chiarito in che senso...


si, grazie 
pesno che sia perche non le ho sentite come offese fatte per offendere e basta. le ho lette piu come un modo brusco di darmi altri punti di vista altri spunti, credo....
infatti con eretteo non ho sorvolato.
in realta non saprei dirti perche mi sento virtualmente innamorata di JB (sempre per scherzo)...
vedi che l aggressivita e la vioenza verbale con me funzionano meglio...no wondering why


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio. Col cuore.


 ricambio


----------



## stellina (23 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso la cazzata posso scriverla io?Insomma stiamo cercando di capire il perchè del comportamento di quell'animale.....Io invece credo che la cosa sia più semplice,io in quell'azione schifosa vedo solo la rabbia di chi non ha le palle di determinare la propria vita,ci vedo la rabbia di chi vuole possedere una"cosa"perchè non è nella condizione di poterla avere nel giusto modo,insomma io ci vedo poca razionalità,molto istinto e possessività,venir dentro ad una donna che hai deciso non sarà la tua non è un gesto razionale,è più un gesto di pancia,un voler marcare per l'ultima volta un territorio che senti tuo e sai che non sarà più tuo......,voleva solo lasciare un segno,lasciarlo per rabbia...e purtroppo ci è anche riuscito.


verde mio!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Danny abbracci col cuore anche me?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny abbracci col cuore anche me?


stavo appunto cercando di immaginarmelo...
però bhó ...
bello dai..


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> No no, hai detto benissimo.
> 
> Il neretto poi è il punto focale della questione.


:up:

già...è IL punto secondo me. 
Poi va bene tutto. Ma senza quel punto non va bene niente. :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> stavo appunto cercando di immaginarmelo...
> però bhó ...
> bello dai..


non capisco questo sarcasmo


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai raggiunta in pieno...lo scorrere nel cambiamento.
> 
> E' un'immagine bellissima e luminosa.
> 
> ...


:smile:

:abbraccio:


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si, grazie
> pesno che sia perche non le ho sentite come offese fatte per offendere e basta. le ho lette piu come un modo brusco di darmi altri punti di vista altri spunti, credo....
> infatti con eretteo non ho sorvolato.
> in realta non saprei dirti perche mi sento virtualmente innamorata di JB (sempre per scherzo)...
> vedi che l aggressivita e la vioenza verbale con me funzionano meglio...no wondering why


C'è gente molto più offensiva, per quanto mi riguarda, di un JB...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> stavo appunto cercando di immaginarmelo...
> però bhó ...
> bello dai..


Ma infatti io volevo essere abbracciato davvero. Qua tra chi non mi vuol offrire il caffè, chi dice che sono cattivo (e maligno), quelli che sono qui solo per scopare e quant'altro qua alla fine il più vessato sarei io. Altroché.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny abbracci col cuore anche me?


Tanto per farmi gli azzi tuoi.. Chi hai fatto incazzare oggi?


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti io volevo essere abbracciato davvero. Qua tra chi non mi vuol offrire il caffè, chi dice che sono cattivo (e maligno), quelli che sono qui solo per scopare e quant'altro qua alla fine il più vessato sarei io. Altroché.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tanto per farmi gli azzi tuoi.. Chi hai fatto incazzare oggi?


In generale o qui?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non capisco questo sarcasmo


neanche io


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Vabbè, ma tu abbracci tutti, sei sempre disposta verso gli altri e pure suora laica che si sfliora pensando ad un mezzo anfibio. Insomma.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti io volevo essere abbracciato davvero. Qua tra chi non mi vuol offrire il caffè, chi dice che sono cattivo (e maligno), quelli che sono qui solo per scopare e quant'altro qua alla fine il più vessato sarei io. Altroché.


è un mondo difficile...


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tu abbracci tutti, sei sempre disposta verso gli altri e pure suora laica che si sfliora pensando ad un mezzo anfibio. Insomma.


 che si che?


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti io volevo essere abbracciato davvero. Qua tra chi non mi vuol offrire il caffè, chi dice che sono cattivo (e maligno), quelli che sono qui solo per scopare e quant'altro qua alla fine il più vessato sarei io. Altroché.


Eh ma pure tu però. ....sempre con quella pistola puntata intimorisci un po'....abbassa 'sta pistola dai


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tu abbracci tutti, sei sempre disposta verso gli altri e pure suora laica che si sfliora pensando ad un mezzo anfibio. Insomma.


ma che cafone...non ti pmermettere....Lola e' meravigliaus....ed per la tua info e' uyna cosa bellissima essere ben dispoti agli altri....con o senza abbracci.
ma sei fatto di marmo? ceramica> terracotta? terrabattuta? borotalco?
di cosa sei fatto? plastiglax?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> che si che?


Sfiora, dolcemente, timidamente, per non attirar l'attenzione. Di particolare. Solo per farti guardare.


----------



## stellina (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti io volevo essere abbracciato davvero. Qua tra chi non mi vuol offrire il caffè, chi dice che sono cattivo (e maligno), quelli che sono qui solo per scopare e quant'altro qua alla fine il più vessato sarei io. Altroché.


io penso che sei quello che si cala nei panni di "se lei fosse mia sorella o figlia" e ti va il sangue al cervello. sono sicura che tu avresti messo le mani addosso a chi avesse fatto del male a qualcuno a cui vuoi bene. sei quello che non ti dice le paroline dolci ma che ti cerca di scuotere a fin di bene...o sbaglio?
comunque a me piace il tuo modo perchè dietro le parole dure vedo tanto affetto..

scusate l'ot


----------



## disincantata (23 Maggio 2014)

:up:





Nicka ha detto:


> C'è gente molto più offensiva, per quanto mi riguarda, di un JB...


:up:


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sfiora, dolcemente, timidamente, per non attirar l'attenzione. Di particolare. Solo per farti guardare.


Un hard rocker come te che mi cita Vasco... :nuke: Il mondo mi si capovolge...

Comunque, dovresti ritenerti un privilegiato, perché posso anche essere ben disposta verso gli altri in genere, ma gli abbracci veri non li regalo al primo che passa...


----------



## emme76 (23 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se ci credessi, ti direi di denunciarlo.
> 
> Altro che rimanere amici.


Infatti. ..che testa di m.....


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo, tu t'innamori di perfetti imbecilli.


Vedi di non allargarti troppo. 
Su uno posso anche per qualche aspetto convenire. 
Dell'altro non c'è uomo qui dentro né fuori di qui (almeno che abbia io conosciuto) che sia degno di allacciargli le scarpe, e poi tu non ne sai niente e apri la bocca per dargli fiato qualche volta.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In generale o qui?


No no solo qui.. Mica posso scassarti sulla vita privata.. Domandavo giusto perché leggendo velocemente ho visto vari post che riportavano .. JB...


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> io penso che sei quello che si cala nei panni di "se lei fosse mia sorella o figlia" e ti va il sangue al cervello. sono sicura che tu avresti messo le mani addosso a chi avesse fatto del male a qualcuno a cui vuoi bene. sei quello che non ti dice le paroline dolci ma che ti cerca di scuotere a fin di bene...o sbaglio?
> comunque a me piace il tuo modo perchè dietro le parole dure vedo tanto affetto..
> 
> scusate l'ot



Beccato!


----------



## emme76 (23 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se ci credessi, ti direi di denunciarlo.
> 
> Altro che rimanere amici.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu con uno così sei rimasta amica? Dico, ma voialtre cos'avete in testa, le prugne denocciolate della california?





Nicka ha detto:


> 20 anni di conoscenza e una giornata da buttare nel cesso...brutto quanto vuoi, doloroso quanto vuoi, ma l'ho superata, come tante persone superano altre cose...


No cara. Le violenze non si perdonano. Mai. Ma sei matta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti io volevo essere abbracciato davvero. Qua tra chi non mi vuol offrire il caffè, chi dice che sono cattivo (e maligno), quelli che sono qui solo per scopare e quant'altro qua alla fine il più vessato sarei io. Altroché.


... e io che ti spernacchio.
Povero patatone
Mi hai fatto sentire in colpa


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> io penso che sei quello che si cala nei panni di "se lei fosse mia sorella o figlia" e ti va il sangue al cervello. sono sicura che tu avresti messo le mani addosso a chi avesse fatto del male a qualcuno a cui vuoi bene. sei quello che non ti dice le paroline dolci ma che ti cerca di scuotere a fin di bene...o sbaglio?
> comunque a me piace il tuo modo perchè dietro le parole dure vedo tanto affetto..
> 
> scusate l'ot


Sono quello che sono. Faccio quello che faccio quando va fatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vedi di non allargarti troppo.
> Su uno posso anche per qualche aspetto convenire.
> Dell'altro non c'è uomo qui dentro né fuori di qui (almeno che abbia io conosciuto) che sia degno di allacciargli le scarpe, e poi tu non ne sai niente e apri la bocca per dargli fiato qualche volta.


Su uno non ci sono dubbi. Sull'altro test di laboratorio ed attente analisi suggeriscono che, se ha una storia a distanza con te, e sottolineo con TE da quattordici anni, tanto bene non sta di certo. E poi magari usa mocassini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono quello che sono. Faccio quello che faccio quando va fatto.


il water lo pulisci? (cit sig.ra Luisa)


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no solo qui.. Mica posso scassarti sulla vita privata.. Domandavo giusto perché leggendo velocemente ho visto vari post che riportavano .. JB...


Eh, capita.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tu abbracci tutti, sei sempre disposta verso gli altri e pure suora laica che si sfliora pensando ad un mezzo anfibio. Insomma.


Non mi trattare con sufficienza lol che vengo giù.. Li.. Ndo stai. E ti faccio cantare come una voce bianca


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il water lo pulisci? (cit sig.ra Luisa)


Se posso evito, altrimenti...


----------



## stellina (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lo devo fare.Qui rimaniamo sconvolti per i tradimenti ma di fronte ad uno stupro da parte di uno stronzo al improvviso capiamo e comprendiamo e cerchiamo anche le motivazioni dello stupro.Amore, non amore, sentimento irrisolto.A Nicka è capitato con l'amante fidanzato, non metto in discussione la gestione successiva(che non condivido ma non mi sono mai trovata in una situazione del genere) e  la sua forza a superarlo e mi complimento con lei.Ma ragazzi è uno stupro e tale rimane....E uno stupro è un fatto grave *che altre donne meno forti di Nicka le ha segnate per tutta la vita....*


sul neretto mi permetto una correzione...la violenza segna chiunque forte o meno...la forza sta nel riuscire di nuovo a sorridere.


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il water lo pulisci? (cit sig.ra Luisa)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Meno male che ho letto. Stavo per scriverlo io! 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi trattare con sufficienza lol che vengo giù.. Li.. Ndo stai. E ti faccio cantare come una voce bianca


Sì, dai! Poi lo faccio entrare nel coro polifonico...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, capita.


Ricambia l'abbraccio di lol piuttosto


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> sul neretto mi permetto una correzione...la violenza segna chiunque forte o meno...la forza sta nel riuscire di nuovo a sorridere.


Boh...io mi faccio di quelle risate...


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ricambia l'abbraccio di lol piuttosto


Ma non lo sai che lui il pannello con le emoticon non ce l'ha?
Glielo hanno tolto, le confondeva e faceva un gran macello... meglio senza...


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boh...io mi faccio di quelle risate...


:smile:
Immagino che da quando sei qui con noi, te ne fai ancora di più... 
Almeno a me è capitato così...


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> Immagino che da quando sei qui con noi, te ne fai ancora di più...
> Almeno a me è capitato così...


Sto posto è esaltante!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ricambia l'abbraccio di *lol *piuttosto



Nel senso che t'è venuto da ridere?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma non lo sai che lui il pannello con le emoticon non ce l'ha?
> Glielo hanno tolto, le confondeva e faceva un gran macello... meglio senza...


come no? una volta ha messo questa


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una può scegliere di non dirlo a una madre magari proprio perché sa che la madre comprenderebbe e soffrirebbe con lei e non vuole darle un dolore, non vuole raddoppiare il dolore.


...una madre dovrebbe essere percepita, nonostante tutto e nonostante tutti, un rifugio. 
Un posto dove trovare sostegno. Un posto dove si può piangere insieme. E vivere insieme il dolore. 

Perchè è tua madre che ti insegna il dolore e ti insegna a soffrire.

Ci sono madri che sanno insegnare la sofferenza e la via per uscirne, perchè loro ne sono capaci per se stesse. 

Ci sono madri che sono loro stesse chiuse nella loro sofferenza. E quella strada non la sanno insegnare.

Non perchè non amano. Non perchè non vogliono.
Semplicemente perchè non la conoscono loro stesse quella strada.
Semplicemente perchè loro stesse non l'hanno mai trovata e vagano inquiete e perse, continuando a cercarla. Sempre più amareggiate, sempre più disilluse, sempre più rabbiose.

Queste madri non sono semplicemente un buon rifugio. 
Perchè a sofferenza aggiungono sofferenza. 

In alcune relazioni non è semplicemente non voler dare un dolore. Che è pur sempre una componente presente.
In alcune relazioni semplicemente non c'è spazio per altro dolore se non che per quello della madre.
La madre c'è. Ma le figlie sono orfane.


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come no? una volta ha messo questa


beh... è stato un caso... capita...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto posto è esaltante!!!!


L'importante è metterci tanto entusiasmo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...una madre dovrebbe essere percepita, nonostante tutto e nonostante tutti, un rifugio.
> Un posto dove trovare sostegno. Un posto dove si può piangere insieme. E vivere insieme il dolore.
> 
> Perchè è tua madre che ti insegna il dolore e ti insegna a soffrire.
> ...


non concordo sulla prima frase. la madre non deve essere percepita come un rufugio. la madre deve farsi percepire come un rifugio. se fallisce in questo poi di tua figlia non saprai ma un acca. infatti posso serenamente dire che sapete moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolte piu cose voi di mia madre....che mi conosce quanto? 2 su 1000


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...una madre dovrebbe essere percepita, nonostante tutto e nonostante tutti, un rifugio.
> Un posto dove trovare sostegno. Un posto dove si può piangere insieme. E vivere insieme il dolore.
> 
> Perchè è tua madre che ti insegna il dolore e ti insegna a soffrire.
> ...


Sì. E si spera che quelle figlie, una volta madri, riescano in qualche modo a spezzare il cerchio...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> beh... è stato un caso... capita...


noooo era voluta era voluta 
ma non era a me 

oh pero hai visto tempo fa che mi ha detto?
bravissima....sono andata in shock per tipo mezz ora...


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante è metterci tanto entusiasmo.


:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non concordo sulla prima frase. la madre non deve essere percepita come un rufugio. la madre deve farsi percepire come un rifugio. se fallisce in questo poi di tua figlia non saprai ma un acca. infatti posso serenamente dire che sapete moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolte piu cose voi di mia madre....che mi conosce quanto? 2 su 1000


Credo che Ipazia intendesse proprio questo. La percezione di una persona dipende da come la persona si pone... :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Credo che Ipazia intendesse proprio questo. La percezione di una persona dipende da come la persona si pone... :smile:



Ah scusate avevo percepito male io


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> noooo era voluta era voluta
> ma non era a me
> 
> oh pero hai visto tempo fa che mi ha detto?
> bravissima....sono andata in shock per tipo mezz ora...


Forse era ubriaco!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse era ubriaco!


Probabile.


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non concordo sulla prima frase. la madre non deve essere percepita come un rufugio. la madre *deve* farsi percepire come un rifugio. se fallisce in questo poi di tua figlia non saprai ma un acca. infatti posso serenamente dire che sapete moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolte piu cose voi di mia madre....che mi conosce quanto? 2 su 1000



è per questo che ho usato dovrebbe miss...deve, ma a volte non lo fa. Non è capace. 

a volte non lo fa e basta. E ti allontana. 

a volte aggrava pure la situazione rendendosi rifugio apparente. 
Ti abbraccia e poi nell'abbraccio scarica se stessa addosso a te, anzichè essere accogliente. 
Ti tradisce nel momento in cui sei più vulnerabile ed esposta.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> stavo appunto cercando di immaginarmelo...
> però bhó ...
> bello dai..


Ti abbraccio con...il...mio...c....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dio mio non ci riesco...non ci riesco...

Beh dopo che hai partorito ci riesco ok?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì. E si spera che quelle figlie, una volta madri, riescano in qualche modo a spezzare il cerchio...


in un qualche modo, sì...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che t'è venuto da ridere?


Anche che sei duro come il leccio per convincerti a fare qualcosa di carino toccherebbe picchiarti... No nel senso che riscrivi a lolapal TI ABBRACCIO


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse era ubriaco!


O forse l'ha confusa con free :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche che sei duro come il leccio per convincerti a fare qualcosa di carino toccherebbe picchiarti... No nel senso che riscrivi a lolapal TI ABBRACCIO


lolapal TI ABBARACCIO. ABRACIO. ABBRACO. ABBACIO.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O forse l'ha confusa con free :carneval:


Mai.


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> lolapal TI ABBARACCIO. ABRACIO. ABBRACO. AB*BACIO*.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


>


Ecco. Dopo JB romanticone vi saluto.

Vado a fare l'Admin del forum di BarbieOnline


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


>


Io bacio tutte, capirai.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Fanta ciao
> non volevo fare una classifica.
> assolutamente.
> Stavo solo cercando di spiegare che sono consapevolissima di cio che ho superato e cio che non.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## lolapal (23 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Dopo JB romanticone vi saluto.
> 
> Vado a fare l'Admin del forum di BarbieOnline


Esiste? Cavolo, il mondo è proprio avariato! 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io bacio tutte, capirai.


cvd


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Esiste? Cavolo, il mondo è proprio avariato!


Bho.

Era un modo di dire che si usava nel forum di Ogame quando ci giocavo. Quando si litigava si diceva: se non ti piace vattene a giocare a BarbieOnLine.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io bacio tutte, capirai.


rettificherei se fossi in te.......
non proprio tutte


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bho.
> 
> Era un modo di dire che si usava nel forum di *Ogame* quando ci giocavo. Quando si litigava si diceva: se non ti piace vattene a giocare a BarbieOnLine.


Cos'è.


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bho.
> 
> Era un modo di dire che si usava nel forum di Ogame quando ci giocavo. Quando si litigava si diceva: se non ti piace vattene a giocare a BarbieOnLine.


http://www.free-online-barbie-games.com/


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'è.


Era un browser game molto in voga fino a qualche anno fa, uno dei primissimi se non il primo in assoluto (penso che ora non abbia tutti gli iscritti che aveva allora).


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...una madre dovrebbe essere percepita, nonostante tutto e nonostante tutti, un rifugio.
> Un posto dove trovare sostegno. Un posto dove si può piangere insieme. E vivere insieme il dolore.
> 
> Perchè è tua madre che ti insegna il dolore e ti insegna a soffrire.
> ...


Vero era mia madre rispetto al dolore.
Però io pensavo anche a una madre accogliente e a una figlia adulta che vuole vivere senza rifugi e non vuole caricare di dolore una madre che le ha insegnato come uscirne e ora lo sa fare da sola.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Era un browser game molto in voga fino a qualche anno fa, uno dei primissimi se non il primo in assoluto (penso che ora non abbia tutti gli iscritti che aveva allora).


Boh. Vabbè.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

sto scrivendo una lettera che pubblichero.
una lettera a mia madre.

voi lo sapetr cosa vuol dire diventare delle bruttissime persone e tutto per colpa di vostra madre?
ed e' ancora piu brutto quando uno se ne rende conto.
non importa se stava male, se era malata. per me non e' una giustificazione.
e tutto per cosa? un tradimento. beh forse piu di uno ma cmq....
io non riesco a vederla come la donna che mi ha donato la vita, ma come quella che me l ha distrutta, distrutta dentro. mi ha insegnato la violenza e l odio. 
l amore l ho imparato per conto mio, e forse anche in modo sbagliato.
mi chiedo davvero come una madre possa fare questo senza rendersi conto che poi.....e' per sempre....
per colpa sua nulla e' piu importante nella mia vita...
tutto puo facilmente passare ....lei no, non passa mai....
penso che il giorno che non ci sara' piu moriro anche io. ma dentro una parte di me si sentira' sollevata. e amcora li non sara' finita....perche il segno l ha lasciato....ed e' per sempre.
vaffanculo mamma.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto scrivendo una lettera che pubblichero.
> una lettera a mia madre.
> 
> voi lo sapetr cosa vuol dire diventare delle bruttissime persone e tutto per colpa di vostra madre?
> ...


Dove la pubblichi? Bompiani? Feltrinelli?


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero era mia madre rispetto al dolore.
> Però io pensavo anche a *una madre accogliente* e a *una figlia adulta che vuole vivere senza rifugi* e non vuole caricare di dolore una madre che le ha insegnato come uscirne e ora lo sa fare da sola.


Capisco. Penso sia quel voler, sapendo di averlo un rifugio accogliente, a fare la differenza.

Diventa una scelta. Allora non farvi ricorso. 

Non una scelta obbligata. Una necessità di cui si fà in un qualche modo virtù.

Ma in una situazione del genere allora non si troverebbero di fronte semplicemente una madre ed una figlia, ma anche due donne adulte. Che forse saprebbero farsi compagnia nel dolore....no?

O almeno mi piace immaginare che, nella situazione che hai descritto, ci sarebbe la possibilità che fossero le Donne ad incontrarsi. Con i loro ruoli. Ma risolte, e capaci quindi di vedere oltre il ruolo. In rispetto reciproco. 

E' un'immagine molto bella secondo me. Una madre con cui accompagnarsi. Con cui starsi vicine. Reciprocamente. 

Vabbè...su questo argomento tendo a scadere nel romanticismo...


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto scrivendo una lettera che pubblichero.
> una lettera a mia madre.
> 
> voi lo sapetr cosa vuol dire diventare delle bruttissime persone e tutto per colpa di vostra madre?
> ...


va bene ,bruttissima persona
 considerati abbracciata e accarezzata
 anche se mi strattoni che non vuoi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto scrivendo una lettera che pubblichero.
> una lettera a mia madre.
> 
> voi lo sapetr cosa vuol dire diventare delle bruttissime persone e tutto per colpa di vostra madre?
> ...


Ma tu sei una bella persona.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco. Penso sia quel voler, sapendo di averlo un rifugio accogliente, a fare la differenza.
> 
> Diventa una scelta. Allora non farvi ricorso.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene ,bruttissima persona
> considerati abbracciata e accarezzata
> anche se mi strattoni che non vuoi


grazie minerva ....certo che voglio 
quando ti leggo parlare di tua figlia piango spesso. vorrei tantissimo che mia madre avesse avuto quelle parole per me quando servivano....che lo faccia adesso non ha piu alcun effetto....
quando tu dici tutte quelle cose meravigliose.....digliele anche a lei....fallo smepre....anche se sono sicura che gia lo fai.....e' importante....non smettere mai....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


Brunilde che hai mangiato oggi?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una bella persona.


purtroppo so essere anche molto brutta e lo sono stata. ho fatto cose che non avrei mai fatto se non le avessi apprese da lei e la cosa peggiore e' che le ho fatte da piccola....ma piccola......a 6-7-8-9 anni.....
adesso no. ho paura del dolore mio e di quello che posso provocare e sai perche? perche lei mi ha fatto vivere l ibnferno quando stava male....se stava male lei dovevamo stare male tutti. io per prima.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

lo faccio, non potrei farne a meno.
con lei ho capito cosa fosse una madre ...quella che ho tirato fuori da dentro imparando da me cosa volesse dire



miss caciotta ha detto:


> grazie minerva ....certo che voglio
> quando ti leggo parlare di tua figlia piango spesso. vorrei tantissimo che mia madre avesse avuto quelle parole per me quando servivano....che lo faccia adesso non ha piu alcun effetto....
> quando tu dici tutte quelle cose meravigliose....*.digliele anche a le*i....fallo smepre....anche se sono sicura che gia lo fai.....e' importante....non smettere mai....


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

ehi questo tresd è come il gruppo d'ascolto degli alcolisti anonimi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunilde che hai mangiato oggi?


Polpettone e pesca. Perché?
Tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi questo tresd è come il gruppo d'ascolto degli alcolisti anonimi


Più che altro mi sta venendo uno di quegli attacchi di glicemia da pronto soccorso.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> lolapal TI ABBARACCIO. ABRACIO. ABBRACO. ABBACIO.


Furbetto non fare l'analfabeta :carneval:Comunque uno sforzo lo hai fatto è apprezzabile


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai.


era uno scherzo of course


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> purtroppo so essere anche molto brutta e lo sono stata. ho fatto cose che non avrei mai fatto se non le avessi apprese da lei e la cosa peggiore e' che le ho fatte da piccola....ma piccola......a 6-7-8-9 anni.....
> adesso no. ho paura del dolore mio e di quello che posso provocare e sai perche? perche lei mi ha fatto vivere l ibnferno quando stava male....se stava male lei dovevamo stare male tutti. io per prima.


Non vorrai definirti brutta persona perché hai agito il dolore e scaricato la rabbia a 9 anni?!!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Polpettone e pesca. Perché?
> Tu?


Ma sì, che ne so, parliamo d'altro. Io frittura di pesce e patatine fritte, difatti sto qui tutto acciambellato senza voglia di far nulla.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

vai almeno ti togli dalle balle





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro mi sta venendo uno di quegli attacchi di glicemia da pronto soccorso.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vai almeno ti togli dalle balle


Ghghghghghghghghghghghgh!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sì, che ne so, parliamo d'altro. Io frittura di pesce e patatine fritte, difatti sto qui tutto acciambellato senza voglia di far nulla.


Troppi grassi! Mangia un dolcetto al miele


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto scrivendo una lettera che pubblichero.
> una lettera a mia madre.
> 
> voi lo sapetr cosa vuol dire diventare delle bruttissime persone e tutto per colpa di vostra madre?
> ...


Forte :singleeye: Mi devo esser persa una parte della tua storia


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sì, che ne so, parliamo d'altro. Io frittura di pesce e patatine fritte, difatti sto qui tutto acciambellato senza voglia di far nulla.


una frittura pure per me, grazie. E una birra media.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sì, che ne so, parliamo d'altro. Io frittura di pesce e patatine fritte, difatti sto qui tutto acciambellato senza voglia di far nulla.


Ti immagino gattone ...acciambellato ma tipo budda ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto scrivendo una lettera che pubblichero.
> una lettera a mia madre.


Caciottina, solo se serve a farti stare meglio, solo se serve a te.
Un bacione.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una frittura pure per me, grazie. E una birra media.


Birra anche per me ...rossa prereribilmente


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppi grassi! Mangia un dolcetto al miele


Sono satollo, e poi non ne ho nelle vicinanze.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrai definirti brutta persona perché hai agito il dolore e scaricato la rabbia a 9 anni?!!


si invece. il ricordo di come sono stata mi fa paura.....
ho fatto male.....ho fatto male ai miei fratelli...e allo stesso tempo li proteggevo...li ho trattati tanto male....facevo come faceva lei....
un casino nella testa.....un casino nel cuore.....
un casino e basta....il ricordo di come sono stata mi fa molto piu male di tutto il resto, anche quello che ho elencato prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una frittura pure per me, grazie. E una birra media.


Alle sei meno un quarto di pomeriggio?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti immagino gattone ...acciambellato ma tipo budda ?


No, proprio tipo gattone. Mi farei pure un sonnellino.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caciottina, solo se serve a farti stare meglio, solo se serve a te.
> Un bacione.


si penso di si....devo accettare che lei non l ha fatto con cattiveria....ma non riesco ad accettarlo...e' impossobile....non so come fare


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, proprio tipo gattone. Mi farei pure un sonnellino.


Ti capisco ...me lo farei pure io :singleeye: MA non posso


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco ...me lo farei pure io :singleeye: MA non posso


Il vil danaro capitalista ti chiama.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alle sei meno un quarto di pomeriggio?


ho fatto il militare a Cuneo io, sono un uomo di mondo. Mica come te che vai di pepsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il vil danaro capitalista ti chiama.


Pensa te come sto messa :singleeye: viva il popolo sovrano :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho fatto il militare a Cuneo io, sono un uomo di mondo. Mica come te che vai di pepsi.


Quando mangio h2o.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si invece. il ricordo di come sono stata mi fa paura.....
> ho fatto male.....ho fatto male ai miei fratelli...e allo stesso tempo li proteggevo...li ho trattati tanto male....facevo come faceva lei....
> un casino nella testa.....un casino nel cuore.....
> un casino e basta....il ricordo di come sono stata mi fa molto piu male di tutto il resto, anche quello che ho elencato prima.


Ma eri una bambina!!
Anche se è passato poco tempo devi coccolare quella bambina :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si penso di si....devo accettare che lei non l ha fatto con cattiveria....ma non riesco ad accettarlo...e' impossobile....non so come fare


è così. Non ti resta che accettarlo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è così. Non ti resta che accettarlo.


ci provo sai? me lo dico, lo so che non c e' altro modo.....ma non posso fare tutto da sola.....
e da lei non voglio nulla....perche per me lei non puo piu nulla, ne nel bene ne nel male....c'e' e ci sara', ma e' inutile nella mia vita.....
continuero a riepterlo come un mantra...prima o poi lo accettero


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si penso di si....devo accettare che lei non l ha fatto con cattiveria....ma non riesco ad accettarlo...e' impossobile....non so come fare


miss...non l'ha fatto con cattiveria. 

Ma è stata cattiva.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma eri una bambina!!
> Anche se è passato poco tempo devi coccolare quella bambina :smile:



nooooo la odio quella bambina....non era compito mio coccolarla....ci sono i ruoli per questo. lo deve fare una mamma.....

e anche quando c'e' un tradimento.....si devono coccolare i figli. sempre.....
come penso abbiate fatto tutte voi mamme tradite.,.,.
per questo non riesco ad accettarlo...perche voi si. e lei no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ci provo sai? me lo dico, lo so che non c e' altro modo.....ma non posso fare tutto da sola.....
> e da lei non voglio nulla....perche per me lei non puo piu nulla, ne nel bene ne nel male....c'e' e ci sara', ma e' inutile nella mia vita.....
> continuero a riepterlo come un mantra...prima o poi lo accettero


paradossalmente l'avresti accettato se lei non fosse mai tornata a stare bene.
Però adesso avresti davanti un fantasma, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nooooo la odio quella bambina....non era compito mio coccolarla....ci sono i ruoli per questo. lo deve fare una mamma.....
> 
> e anche quando c'e' un tradimento.....si devono coccolare i figli. sempre.....
> come penso abbiate fatto tutte voi mamme tradite.,.,.
> per questo non riesco ad accettarlo...perche voi si. e lei no.


perchè siamo state più fortunate. Lei in quel periodo ha perso anche l'amore dei suoi figli, per i suoi figli.
Immagina il vuoto tremendo che deve aver sentito.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nooooo la odio quella bambina....non era compito mio coccolarla....ci sono i ruoli per questo. lo deve fare una mamma.....
> 
> e anche quando c'e' un tradimento.....si devono coccolare i figli. sempre.....
> come penso abbiate fatto tutte voi mamme tradite.,.,.
> per questo non riesco ad accettarlo...perche voi si. e lei no.


Tu devi essere madre di te stessa.
Hai seguito una terapia?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> paradossalmente l'avresti accettato se lei non fosse mai tornata a stare bene.
> Però adesso avresti davanti un fantasma, in un modo o nell'altro.


perche tu non hai permesso che il tradimento ti facesse diventare cattiva? perche brunetta non l ha permesso?
me lo sai dire?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu devi essere madre di te stessa.
> Hai seguito una terapia?



piu o meno si...ne ho sempre parlato con gli psicoterapeuti....ma e' sempre uguale


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè siamo state più fortunate. Lei in quel periodo ha perso anche l'amore dei suoi figli, per i suoi figli.
> Immagina il vuoto tremendo che deve aver sentito.



invece no sbri, abbiamo odiato nopstro padre per lei....l abbiamo amata all inverosimile....
io le ho salvato la vita 3 volte.....
non aveva perso nulla.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche tu non hai permesso che il tradimento ti facesse diventare cattiva? perche brunetta non l ha permesso?
> me lo sai dire?


qualche volta lo sono stata anche io.
niente di paragonabile.
poi i miei erano più grandi ed è un discorso diverso.
Ma perdi l'equilibrio.
Se sei una persona senza debolezze pregresse, lo recuperi. 
E allora magari ti scappa solo una rispostaccia o una scenata ingiustificata.
Oppure vai fuori e te ne stai da sola un paio d'ore.
Se invece l'equilibrio non ce l'avevi da prima, avresti bisogno di aiuto.
Chi ha lasciato da sola tua madre con tre bambini piccoli in una situazione del genere?
E non sto parlando di tuo padre.
Non avevate degli altri familiari?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> invece no sbri, abbiamo odiato nopstro padre per lei....l abbiamo amata all inverosimile....
> io le ho salvato la vita 3 volte.....
> non aveva perso nulla.....


ma non riusciva più a sentirlo. Ciccia, quella è la malattia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche tu non hai permesso che il tradimento ti facesse diventare cattiva? perche brunetta non l ha permesso?
> me lo sai dire?


Perché per tua madre il tradimento ha costituito il suo annientamento e sentendosi lei una nullità ha sentito i figli anche loro nullità che dovevano essere annientati come lei.
Era una bambina, una ragazza e una donna fragile che aveva cercato il senso di sé in un uomo e in un ruolo che ha visto negato.
Se tu anche concordassi con questa ipotesi, non cambierebbe quello che hai subito.
Devi essere madre di te stessa.
Ma che terapeuti hai avuto!?!
Devi trovare una persona davvero brava che ti possa aiutare.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualche volta lo sono stata anche io.
> niente di paragonabile.
> poi i miei erano più grandi ed è un discorso diverso.
> Ma perdi l'equilibrio.
> ...


no mia mamma e' figlia unica e la mamma e' morta quando lei era piccola....mio nonno non lo vedo da decenni e non parla da altrettanto tempo con mamma....
la famiglia di mio padre mi ha sempre trattata un po cosi perche non ero figlia sua naturale.....e quindi lei non ha mai stretto loegami con loro. c ero solo io lei e due bambini piccoli


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non riusciva più a sentirlo. Ciccia, quella è la malattia.


Scusa ma nn riesco a immaginare che sia cosi. 
L amore dei e per i figli è tutto.  Senno che li fai a fare?
Cmq io vorrei tanto essere una buona mamma ma so bene non lo sarei. Infatti è meglio che le cose siano sempre andate come sono andate. Un motivo ci sarà.  E io ho troppa paura di fare come lei. Del resto è come sua mamma ha fatto con lei


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Scusa ma nn riesco a immaginare che sia cosi.
> L amore dei e per i figli è tutto.  Senno che li fai a fare?
> Cmq io vorrei tanto essere una buona mamma ma so bene non lo sarei. Infatti è meglio che le cose siano sempre andate come sono andate. Un motivo ci sarà.  E io ho troppa paura di fare come lei. Del resto è come sua mamma ha fatto con lei


Lo devi essere prima di te stessa.
Può succedere anche mentre si cresce un figlio.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì. E si spera che quelle figlie, una volta madri, riescano in qualche modo a spezzare il cerchio...


una cosa difficilissima... bisogna prima prendere coscienza della catena e poi spezzarne gli anelli. Un'autocoscienza così elevata la raggiungono in pochissimi, purtroppo.
ciao twin :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

*Cara miss*

.. caciottina:smile:

non credere che esista l'amore materno in sé e per sé, tanto per cominciare. Esistono madri buone e madri cattive e madri che i figli li ammazzano pure, come madri che per i figli si fanno ammazzare.

Non è che diventare madre, nel senso di generare una creatura, ti metta automaticamente nella condizione di provare amore per un figlio, proprio no e ci sono fiumi di evidenze da Medea in poi.

Secondo me, per cominciare, dovresti fare piazza pulita del pregiudizio diffuso e culturalmente radicato, che una madre ami il proprio figlio perché è suo figlio, perché l'ha generato lei.

Perlomeno non sentiresti come un'ingiustizia divina il fatto di non essere stata amata tu.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. caciottina:smile:
> 
> non credere che esista l'amore materno in sé e per sé, tanto per cominciare. Esistono madri buone e madri cattive e madri che i figli li ammazzano pure, come madri che per i figli si fanno ammazzare.
> 
> ...


perdonami, sei tanto una donna colta ma a leggerti  sento il freddo polare entrarmi nel costato...
chi se ne frega dell'ingiustizia

miss deve solo perdonare  sua madre che comunque la ama , magari è maldestra, malata di nervi, prosciugata dal dolore ma da qualche parte l'amore per sua figlia c'è
e se non c'è se lo inventerà per coccolarsene


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Qua, pie donne, vi muovete a compassione con un po' troppa facilità.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami, sei tanto una donna colta ma a leggerti  sento il freddo polare entrarmi nel costato...
> chi se ne frega dell'ingiustizia
> 
> miss deve solo perdonare  sua madre che comunque la ama , magari è maldestra, malata di nervi, prosciugata dal dolore ma da qualche parte l'amore per sua figlia c'è
> e se non c'è se lo inventerà per coccolarsene


Scusa, eh, ma col cazzo che è da perdonare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, ma col cazzo che è da perdonare.


Per te no.
Per me, da quel che scrive, è necessario a Miss.
Ma sarebbe meglio che la seguisse una terapeuta.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua, pie donne, vi muovete a compassione con un po' troppa facilità.


NOn vedo proprio compassion.e forse parole di conforto che tu hai per tutti meno che per me.mai...quindi fai un fabore a tutti ebduee due non leggere. Stai meglio tu anche


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, ma col cazzo che è da perdonare.


  la gente , noi facciamo come caspita vogliamo una figlia, secondo me, deve passare attraverso il perdono .


----------



## stellina (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no mia mamma e' figlia unica e la mamma e' morta quando lei era piccola....mio nonno non lo vedo da decenni e non parla da altrettanto tempo con mamma....
> la famiglia di mio padre mi ha sempre trattata un po cosi perche non ero figlia sua naturale.....e quindi lei non ha mai stretto loegami con loro. c ero solo io lei e due bambini piccoli


tua madre è rimasta sola...non solo perchè il papà se ne è andato ma nessuno le ha teso una mano. è dura restare in equilibrio, essere lucide.
io creod che lei sia annegata e pur non volendo abbia trascianto voi nel suo limbo.

credo che la tua mamma ti ami certo a suo modo, nel suo marasma interiore come poteva farvi luce se lei aveva bisogno di qualcuno che facesse luce a lei? la malattia (hai parlato di togliersi la vita) è un mostro che chiude gli spiragli di luce dell'anima...nessuno le è stato vicino. nessuno vi è stato vicino.. 

tutte le mamme sbagliano e tutti i figli recriminano loro prima o poi i loro piccoli o grandi errori...ma nel tuo caso non mi sembra cattiveria quella che ha animato tua mamma. ora da adulta siediti e parlale del tuo e del suo dolore, della solitudine affettiva che hai ed ha patito ed ascolta. 

sarai la madre che sarai...non è detto che il ciclo si ripeta...sarai quello che riuscirai ad essere, con i tuoi pregi e i tuoi difetti...come tutte


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> tua madre è rimasta sola...non solo perchè il papà se ne è andato ma nessuno le ha teso una mano. è dura restare in equilibrio, essere lucide.
> io creod che lei sia annegata e pur non volendo abbia trascianto voi nel suo limbo.
> 
> credo che la tua mamma ti ami certo a suo modo, nel suo marasma interiore come poteva farvi luce se lei aveva bisogno di qualcuno che facesse luce a lei? la malattia (hai parlato di togliersi la vita) è un mostro che chiude gli spiragli di luce dell'anima...nessuno le è stato vicino. nessuno vi è stato vicino..
> ...


Ho provato a parlarle di tutto. Nega. Dice che stava male e sono stronza se tiro fuori l argomento.
Io ho paura che se dovesse capitare a me quello che è successo a lei ip non avrei altri esempi oltre a lei per rapportarmi ai mieo figli. Mi ricorderò di come lei ha fatto con noi...e forse farei uguale. 
Lei non fa nulla per aiutarmi a perdonarla...finche rinnega quello che è successo...lei non è una vera mamma. Non con me. Lo è con kia sorella questo si. E di questo aono felice e gia ki aiuta tanto a non odiarla piu del dovuto.


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ho provato a parlarle di tutto. Nega. Dice che stava male e sono stronza se tiro fuori l argomento.
> Io ho paura che se dovesse capitare a me quello che è successo a lei ip non avrei altri esempi oltre a lei per rapportarmi ai mieo figli. Mi ricorderò di come lei ha fatto con noi...e forse farei uguale.
> Lei non fa nulla per aiutarmi a perdonarla...finche rinnega quello che è successo...lei non è una vera mamma. Non con me. Lo è con kia sorella questo si. E di questo aono felice e gia ki aiuta tanto a non odiarla piu del dovuto.


Non è facile essere una donna tradita e una mamma sola.Sembra una bufera cio che vivi e non sai da dove iniziare.Da una parte , come donna, vorresti vivere il tuo dolore in pace,lasciarti andare in lacrime su un letto per giorni guardando il soffito, elaborare il lutto, piangere e gridare.Ma dal altra parte ci sono le tue creature innocenti che hanno bisogno in tutto e per tutto di te, che avvertono la tensione e ti guardano con stupore.E vorrebbero giocare, ridere e farsi coccolare come prima.E tu li vorresti felici come prima e vorresti giocare e ridere e coccolarli ma hai un buco dentro e non hai energia neanche per parlare.Poi i sensi di colpa perché ti senti un egoista di merda a stare così male.Non te lo puoi permettere il dolore perche ci son queste creature che non hanno fatto del male a nessuno e non si meritano di vedere la loro mamma in lacrime su un divano.E hai 2 scelte:andare avanti alla meglio per loro o lasciarti andare.Ma la prima scelta è la più difficile.Un grande abbraccio Miss.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non è facile essere una donna tradita e una mamma sola.Sembra una bufera cio che vivi e non sai da dove iniziare.Da una parte , come donna, vorresti vivere il tuo dolore in pace,lasciarti andare in lacrime su un letto per giorni guardando il soffito, elaborare il lutto, piangere e gridare.Ma dal altra parte ci sono le tue creature innocenti che hanno bisogno in tutto e per tutto di te, che avvertono la tensione e ti guardano con stupore.E vorrebbero giocare, ridere e farsi coccolare come prima.E tu li vorresti felici come prima e vorresti giocare e ridere e coccolarli ma hai un buco dentro e non hai energia neanche per parlare.Poi i sensi di colpa perché ti senti un egoista di merda a stare così male.Non te lo puoi permettere il dolore perche ci son queste creature che non hanno fatto del male a nessuno e non si meritano di vedere la loro mamma in lacrime su un divano.E hai 2 scelte:andare avanti alla meglio per loro o lasciarti andare.Ma la prima scelta è la più difficile.Un grande abbraccio Miss.



Non c è stato nesun prima. Nessuna coccola prima...è bsrmpre stata cosi...poi dopo il tradimento...apriti cielo......la fine.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto scrivendo una lettera che pubblichero.
> una lettera a mia madre.
> 
> voi lo sapetr cosa vuol dire diventare delle bruttissime persone e tutto per colpa di vostra madre?
> ...


non posso far a meno di non condividerlo... scusa Miss...


----------



## Alessandra (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ho provato a parlarle di tutto. Nega. Dice che stava male e sono stronza se tiro fuori l argomento.
> Io ho paura che se dovesse capitare a me quello che è successo a lei ip non avrei altri esempi oltre a lei per rapportarmi ai mieo figli. Mi ricorderò di come lei ha fatto con noi...e forse farei uguale.
> Lei non fa nulla per aiutarmi a perdonarla...finche rinnega quello che è successo...lei non è una vera mamma. Non con me. Lo è con kia sorella questo si. E di questo aono felice e gia ki aiuta tanto a non odiarla piu del dovuto.



Ciao Miss...
Nel caso ti capiti quello che e' capitato a lei (e, cmq, ti auguro di no), sono sicura che non farai ai tuoi figli quello che lei ha fatto con te e i tuoi fratelli.
Hai ragione a essere arrabbiata, a voler chiarimenti, hai ragione....
ma se uno dei tuoi grandi timori e' quello di replicare i suoi comportamenti,...ti vorrei dire di stare tranquilla che tanto cio' non succedera'.
Conosci bene il dolore che tutto cio' ha portato, sai bene cosa ti ha fatto piu' male e cosa non...
hai ben chiaro cosa non fare ai tuoi figli e ricordi bene cosa avresti voluto tu.
Gli strumenti per essere la mamma amorevole che vorresti essere ce li hai tutti, Miss...
sei molto sensibile e molto dolce....e hai memoria dei momenti in cui avevi bisogno di una coccola...
Non aver paura...non sarai mai come lei...


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Maggio 2014)

Ho letto tutto... cmq in generale è vero, ma in certi casi capita che la violenza avvenga da dentro... non raramente...


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto... cmq in generale è vero, ma in certi casi capita che la violenza avvenga da dentro... non raramente...


intendi da dentro la famiglia?


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> intendi da dentro la famiglia?


si.. in certi casi sono familiari... e magari può diventare più difficile razionalizzare... rifacendomi ai post di Miss e Nicka, sul fatto che la violenza non sia la cosa peggiore... così per dire... 

Ma non voglio creare il thread del pianto a chi ha peggio


----------



## Alessandra (23 Maggio 2014)

*Nicka*

Mi dispiace per quello che ti e' successo.
Non riesco neanche a immaginarlo.
Le esperienze di violenza che purtroppo mi sono capitate non le ho ricevute da persone che amavo.
E' facile poi odiare....
ma una cosa cosi', dalla persona che si ama....non riesco neanche a immaginarlo.
si dice che quello che non uccide, fortifica.
Mi piace crederlo :smile:

un abbraccio


----------



## disincantata (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nooooo la odio quella bambina....non era compito mio coccolarla....ci sono i ruoli per questo. lo deve fare una mamma.....
> 
> e anche quando c'e' un tradimento.....si devono coccolare i figli. sempre.....
> come penso abbiate fatto tutte voi mamme tradite.,.,.
> per questo non riesco ad accettarlo...perche voi si. e lei no.


Non devi guardare solo qui, anche perchè se anche una avesse fatto qualcosa di cui si vergogna non lo verrebbe mai a scrivere in ogni caso, devi pensare che purtroppo, nel tuo caso per fortuna, per poco che possa confortarti,  non sei la sola ad avere avuto una madre con mancanze e comportamenti gravi.

La mia più cara amica ha passato l'inferno con sua madre, tu sei riuscita a spezzare le catene, lei no, ed è una donna intelligentissima, sempre pronta a dare consigli giusti a tutti, eppure di sua madre è stata succube, da ragazzina fino ad oggi, lunga da raccontare, eppure oggi che lei è gravemente malata da anni,  cura sua madre ora quasi in fin di vita, e dopo tanto rancore sempre sopportato a denti stretti, scelte di vita condizionate dall'egoismo di sua madre, sempre tra lei ed il marito, sempre, quotidianamente, ora per ora, sempre al primo posto, ora prova pena e tenerezza, ed è riuscita, come ancora non l'ho capito, parlando con non so quanti medici, spiegando e rispiegando che era indispensabile, a nasconderle il male che la madre ha, a farle passare ancora due/tre anni sereni, la cura, quando la ricoverano sta dieci ore con lei in ospedale, ed avrebbe bisogno la mia amica di essere curata, malata da  anni, e la madre non se ne è mai preoccupata, sempre lei al primo posto, sempre, se non quando la figlia era ricoverata e, certo, le mancava perchè non poteva appoggiarsi a lei, farsi servire, portare ovunque, farsi viziare.

La mia amica per una scelta assurda della madre è stata in collegio dai 7 ai 18 anni.

Scelta egoistica per permettere alla madre, rimasta vedova presto, di vivere tranquilla, come se non ci fossero state le possibilità di lavorare con una bambina, ridicolo, ma certo non avrebbe potuto spassarsela, invece ha scelto quello.

Eppure anche quando avrebbe potuto sganciarsi da lei, sempre sotto ricatto perchè la minacciava di uccidersi. cedeva.

La cosa peggiore poi erano i mesi estivi a casa, invece di coccolarla, la usava da donna di servizio, controllando ogni sera se aveva pulito e spolverato a dovere ovunque, alla fine non vedeva l'ora di tornare in collegio. Pazzesco.

Per stare bene, o meno peggio, se l'è portata con lei ovunque, inutile dire che ha sempre trattato male il genero, un uomo splendido e generoso, ma la gelosia e l'egoismo glielo ha sempre fatto vedere come quello che le ha portato via sua figlia, si, perchè tra le altre cose le ha rinfacciato di essersi sposata, non doveva, capito!

Saranno state sicuramente due violenze diverse, ma diversamente da lei tu sei riuscita a crearti una vita tutta tua, lei no.
Ed io sono sicura che, come la mia amica, sarai una persona completamente diversa da tua madre, soprattutto con i tuoi figli se li avrai.
E' una persona sensibilissima, generosa, altruista, l'opposto della madre. 
Le mie figlie adorano la loro 'zia'. Come lei adora loro. Sarebbe stata una madre splendida se avesse potuto avere figli.
Ha ragione chi ti ha suggerito un aiuto valido per uscire da tutti i tuoi incubi, troppi per me, non li reggerei credo, tu sei forte, molto forte, ma non è debolezza cercare aiuto.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non devi guardare solo qui, anche perchè se anche una avesse fatto qualcosa di cui si vergogna non lo verrebbe mai a scrivere in ogni caso, devi pensare che purtroppo, nel tuo caso per fortuna, per poco che possa confortarti,*  non sei la sola ad avere avuto una madre con mancanze e comportamenti gravi.*


assolutamente no... 
mia madre anche quando sono stata ricoverata per causa sua, ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi che era per colpa mia... vabbè... Miss se vuoi mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi sulla questione... magari ci può esser di aiuto! 

comunque non sarai una mamma simile a lei, vedi Lolapa, e anche mia zia ha avuto una NON infanzia (purtroppo non ci è stata concessa... )simile, ed è una mamma stupenda!!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Mia mamma una volta da piccolo mi voleva vendere ai grigi di Zeta Reticuli i quali avevano in animo di piazzarmi una sonda anale e mandarmi in giro per le Ande a pascolare lama geneticamente modificati che allo schiacciamento di un bottone posto su una consolle nella loro base segreta sul lato oscuro della luna si sarebbero un giorno ribellati all'umanità e ci avrebbero sottomesso e dominato tutti. Meno male che poi la cosa è sfumata perchè quella tirchiaccia ha tirato troppo sul prezzo (perchè io valgo). Che infanzia di merda.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mia mamma una volta da piccolo mi voleva vendere ai grigi di Zeta Reticuli i quali avevano in animo di piazzarmi una sonda anale e mandarmi in giro per le Ande a pascolare lama geneticamente modificati che allo schiacciamento di un bottone posto su una consolle nella loro base segreta sul lato oscuro della luna si sarebbero un giorno ribellati all'umanità e ci avrebbero sottomesso e dominato tutti. Meno male che poi la cosa è sfumata perchè quella tirchiaccia ha tirato troppo sul prezzo (perchè io valgo). Che infanzia di merda.



per colpa di quella tirchiaccia che ha tirato troppo sul prezzo, hai perso l'occasione di essere parte di una pagina del libro di scienze. che vita di merda.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mia mamma una volta da piccolo mi voleva vendere ai grigi di Zeta Reticuli i quali avevano in animo di piazzarmi una sonda anale e mandarmi in giro per le Ande a pascolare lama geneticamente modificati che allo schiacciamento di un bottone posto su una consolle nella loro base segreta sul lato oscuro della luna si sarebbero un giorno ribellati all'umanità e ci avrebbero sottomesso e dominato tutti. Meno male che poi la cosa è sfumata perchè quella tirchiaccia ha tirato troppo sul prezzo (perchè io valgo). Che infanzia di merda.


Ma erano fagioli o coca ? :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> per colpa di quella tirchiaccia che ha tirato troppo sul prezzo, hai perso l'occasione di essere parte di una pagina del libro di scienze. che vita di merda.


Però intanto ha salvato il mondo dai lama mutanti di Ganimede. Mica è poco. Rivalutiamoli, sti vecchi. Un giorno Minni ci ringrazierà.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però intanto ha salvato il mondo dai lama mutanti di Ganimede. Mica è poco. Rivalutiamoli, sti vecchi. Un giorno Minni ci ringrazierà.



mah! visto il modo in cui stiamo "conciando" questo nostro pianeta....forse era meglio essere colonizzati dai lama mutanti di ganimede!


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non c è stato nesun prima. Nessuna coccola prima...è bsrmpre stata cosi...poi dopo il tradimento...apriti cielo......la fine.


Allora l'abbraccio che ti mando adesso sarà ancora più grande.Ma penso che tua mamma ha sbagliato molto al epoca ma ciò non significa che non ti vuole bene...ci sono purtroppo persone che l'amore non lo sanno esprimere perché non l'hanno mai ricevuto e forse tua mamma ha subito le stesse cose che poi ha fatto a te.Sa di aver sbagliato e perciò evita il discorso.Ma potete sempre recuperare e ripartire.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> mah! visto il modo in cui stiamo "conciando" questo nostro pianeta....forse era meglio essere colonizzati dai lama mutanti di ganimede!


Che mestizia, la vecchia non ne azzecca una. La vuoi una sonda anale? Mi mà dovrebbe avere ancora il numero da qualche parte.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La vuoi una sonda anale? Mi mà dovrebbe avere ancora il numero da qualche parte.




pardon moi...non vorrei volgare....ma ormai, la sonda anale, si puo' solo perdere....me la dovevi proporre tanti tanti anni fa....



e' per questo che ti era stata "proposta" quando eri fanciullo....neanche tu sei piu' affidabile...ormai...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> pardon moi...non vorrei volgare....ma ormai, la sonda anale, si puo' solo perdere....me la dovevi proporre tanti tanti anni fa....
> 
> 
> 
> e' per questo che ti era stata "proposta" quando eri fanciullo....neanche tu sei piu' affidabile...ormai...


Bè no, io insomma, non è che rischio il prolasso. Porca puttana, da oggi in poi ti chiamerò Frejus. Comunque, cara Frejus, se proprio ci tiene alla causa dei lama/grigi nani da Zeta Reticuli i lama hanno sempre bisogno d'essere munti.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no, io insomma, non è che rischio il prolasso. Porca puttana, da oggi in poi ti chiamerò Frejus. Comunque, cara Frejus, se proprio ci tiene alla causa dei lama/grigi nani da Zeta Reticuli i lama hanno sempre bisogno d'essere munti.



se mi chiami *tunnel di Lærdal *e' piu' realistico di Frejus...
carissimo, stiamo svaccando il thread ed e' un peccato....

Il weekend e' appena iniziato....vado a bere, divertirmi e a fare party...
esco e ti saluto....
cosi' evitiamo anche di andare ulteriormente fuori tema....

stai lontano dalle sonde....
ormai quelle non sono buone piu' ne' per me ne' per te....
ci sara' qualcun'altro che offrira' l'ano in onore della scienza!
ci berro' su, cercando l'oblio nell'alcol per dimenticare questo mio limite....

ciaoo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> se mi chiami *tunnel di Lærdal *e' piu' realistico di Frejus...
> carissimo, stiamo svaccando il thread ed e' un peccato....
> 
> Il weekend e' appena iniziato....vado a bere, divertirmi e a fare party...
> ...


Cià.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mia mamma una volta da piccolo mi voleva vendere ai grigi di Zeta Reticuli i quali avevano in animo di piazzarmi una sonda anale e mandarmi in giro per le Ande a pascolare lama geneticamente modificati che allo schiacciamento di un bottone posto su una consolle nella loro base segreta sul lato oscuro della luna si sarebbero un giorno ribellati all'umanità e ci avrebbero sottomesso e dominato tutti. Meno male che poi la cosa è sfumata perchè quella tirchiaccia ha tirato troppo sul prezzo (perchè io valgo). Che infanzia di merda.


guarda un povero cristo cosa si deve inventare per farsi abbracciare da me.
ossignur che pazienza

peplesso, abbraccialo tu


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami, sei tanto una donna colta ma a leggerti  sento il freddo polare entrarmi nel costato...
> chi se ne frega dell'ingiustizia
> 
> miss deve solo perdonare  sua madre che comunque la ama , magari è maldestra, malata di nervi, prosciugata dal dolore ma da qualche parte l'amore per sua figlia c'è
> e se non c'è se lo inventerà per coccolarsene


Questa giro sono d'accordo con Fantastica.

non so per la madre di Miss. Non so se la ama o meno e non so cosa farebbe meglio a Miss. E in quel
che segue parlo in generale.

ma so che ci sono persone cattive, che esistono persone stronze ed egoiste, persone che non solo non sanno amare ma non hanno neppure la mi ima voglia di impararlo. E se queste persone hanno un figlio, non è che cambiano magicamente. Saranno pure genitori decenti finchè le cose vanno bene, ma in tempo di crisi uscirà la verità.
E invocare la malattia mi convince solo fino ad un certo punto. Perchè ci sono pazzi e malati buoni come il pane, e pazzi e malati stronzi e malvagi. E allora io penso che non sia la malattia.

e allora, che senso ha invitare la vittim a cercare questo nascosto amore? Perchè la vittim deve torturarsi a giustificare e a cercare un affetto che magari non c'è? Un amore nascosto cosí bene che neppure il re dei pirati? È una tortura anche quella. Alla fine, in certi casi almeno, è come cercare le motivazioni e giustificazioni di una violenza. 
Perchè dovrei assumere che cercare le giustificazioni al carnefice mi aiuti? In uno stupro non ci si pensa mi imamente. Tanto per ricoegarmi al 3D. Con un genitore invece apriti cielo. Sei vincolato a cercare fino a che crepa le motivazioni e quell'amore nascosto, sentendoti pure magari una merda perchè non le teovi e perchè ci soffri.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2014)

In altre parole.

ritengo assolutamente possibile che ci siano genitori che non amano i figli. In questi casi, e ripeto non so se sia il caso di Miss, non vedo alcun motivo, alcun vantaggio per il figlio ostinarsi a torturarsi a cercare motivi e amore ove questi non ci sono. Diventa un fardello ulteriore e null'altro.
rimane il dolore di non essere amato. Meglio affrontarlo invece che cercare di stordirsi con difficoltà di questi esseri diversamente amanti :unhappy:
E allontanarsi. Per non ricevere altri danni.


----------



## lolapal (24 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questa giro sono d'accordo con Fantastica.
> 
> non so per la madre di Miss. Non so se la ama o meno e non so cosa farebbe meglio a Miss. E in quel
> che segue parlo in generale.
> ...


Quoto totalmente.

Da figlia dico che l'unica possibilità che mi sono data, dopo aver finalmente realizzato che sono una brava persona e che mi merito di esistere, è stata quella di distaccarmi emotivamente, di avere compassione di lei, di loro...
Ma ci sono voluti comunque anni... all'età di Miss cercavo ancora spiegazioni, cercavo ancora approvazione, cercavo ancora quell'amore incondizionato che non è possibile ottenere da lei, perché la sua realtà è e sarà sempre alterata e, se non stai attenta, ha la capacità di alterare anche la tua...

Tornando al 3d e al perdono: una madre non te la scegli, ti capita e se te ne capita una anaffettiva, psicotica, egocentrica, ecc., ci stai male tanto, ma prima o poi, lavorando su di te, puoi riuscire a staccarti; il tuo carnefice, se lo conoscevi e ti fidavi di lui, te lo sei in qualche modo scelto, anche se sei stata ingannata, è un tradimento più grave dal mio punto di vista. Non voglio essere fraintesa, non sto dicendo che è colpa della vittima che si è fidata di uno stronzo; sto dicendo che è più difficile perdonare, anche perdonate te stessa...


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto totalmente.
> 
> Da figlia dico che l'unica possibilità che mi sono data, dopo aver finalmente realizzato che sono una brava persona e che mi merito di esistere, è stata quella di distaccarmi emotivamente, di avere compassione di lei, di loro...
> Ma ci sono voluti comunque anni... all'età di Miss cercavo ancora spiegazioni, cercavo ancora approvazione, cercavo ancora quell'amore incondizionato che non è possibile ottenere da lei, perché la sua realtà è e sarà sempre alterata e, se non stai attenta, ha la capacità di alterare anche la tua...
> ...


si, ci sono tecniche per riuscire a far questo... e anche di più, staccarti e poi riuscire ad amarla per quello che è.


----------



## sienne (24 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, ci sono tecniche per riuscire a far questo... e anche di più, staccarti e poi riuscire ad amarla per quello che è.



Ciao

infatti. È come riconoscere i confini, i limiti. 
E questi, non centrano nulla con la volontà della persona. 
Apre una strada ... per un legame su un altro piano. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. È come riconoscere i confini, i limiti.
> *E questi, non centrano nulla con la volontà della persona. *
> ...


infatti... anzi, la volontà in casi come questi non solo non serve, ma ti lavora contro. Per risolvere, paradossalmente devi ingannarla.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2014)

Non capisco perchè ci si debba sforzare di amare qualcuno che non ti ama. Anche se è tua madre o tuo padre. Non lo capisco. Mi sembra davvero un fardello insensato. Riuscire a staccarsene e via.

sí, mi sono chiesta se non sono io ad essere fredda e anaffettiva.  epperó davvero questa cosa NON la capisco. 
Se viene qua uno/a a dire che ama uno che non la ama... Mica le diciamo di amarlo cmq.

e i genitori, lo so, non sono chiunque. Si è legati da molto. Pure dal fatto che si è legalmente tenuti al mantenimento in caso di necessità.

ma perchè dovremmo amarli se non ci amano? Per stare meglio noi? È atroce amare qualcuno senza essere amati. Metlio al limite l'indifferenza.


----------



## sienne (24 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Nausicaa,

credo, che sia una cosa molto istintiva. 
Già solo per il fatto, che si cresce vicino a loro e per natura, 
i genitori proteggono, lottano ... per curare e salvaguardare i figli. 
E i figli cercano rifugio, protezione ecc. ... è un nido ... 

L'unica cosa da fare è, rendersi indipendenti emotivamente. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2014)

Quello che io le recrimino è che abbia iniziato a far uscire l amore solo quandp lei è stata bene. Cioè da 3 anni a questa parte. Lo so che mi ama e mi ha sempre amata. Ma non posso passare sopra a quello che mi ha fatta quando dovevo formarmi e crescere perche i danni li vivo a desso . Cioe quando dovrei vivermi gli anni piu belli....
E lei mi ha rovinata a scoppio ritardato.
Adesso mi dimostra amore si preoccupa ...lo sento che è autentico...ma per me è un po come acqua a zucchero


----------



## sienne (24 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Quello che io le recrimino è che abbia iniziato a far uscire l amore solo quandp lei è stata bene. Cioè da 3 anni a questa parte. Lo so che mi ama e mi ha sempre amata. Ma non posso passare sopra a quello che mi ha fatta quando dovevo formarmi e crescere perche i danni li vivo a desso . Cioe quando dovrei vivermi gli anni piu belli....
> E lei mi ha rovinata a scoppio ritardato.
> Adesso mi dimostra amore si preoccupa ...lo sento che è autentico...ma per me è un po come acqua a zucchero



Ciao miss,


certo, il prezzo che si paga può essere dannatamente alto. 
Ma di cosa si tratta alla fine? Di una donna, di una mamma, 
di una persona, di un essere umano. E l'essere umano, non è perfetto. 
Quando riuscirai a vedere come lei si è ritrovata in una situazione
ben più grande di lei ... e che le mancavano le risorse per fare meglio, 
per affrontare ... forse, inizierai a trovare un po' di pace. 
Non si tratta di passare sopra a certe cose. Lo so bene, che non si può. 
Ma aiuta a relativare, a vedere il tutto con un certo distacco ... 
e a vedere soprattutto le sue debolezze, la sua fragilità ... 

Lei non ne vuole parlare. Credi, che non la distrugge anche solo il pensiero?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè ci si debba sforzare di amare qualcuno che non ti ama. Anche se è tua madre o tuo padre. Non lo capisco. Mi sembra davvero un fardello insensato. Riuscire a staccarsene e via.
> 
> sí, mi sono chiesta se non sono io ad essere fredda e anaffettiva.  epperó davvero questa cosa NON la capisco.
> Se viene qua uno/a a dire che ama uno che non la ama... Mica le diciamo di amarlo cmq.
> ...


Perché "cancellare" chi è il primo oggetto d'amore, anche se è malato-sbagliato crudele, lascia a te conseguenze tragiche.
Ti porta a cercare altri oggetti d'amore di cui fidarsi, affidandoti in modo infantile e malsano, ti porta a non riuscire a costruire relazioni durature, ti porta a cercare partner sbagliati (psicotici), ti porta a distruggere i rapporti che sembrano funzionare, ti porta ad avere comportamenti autodistruttivi di vario genere. Basta leggere qualcosa dell'ampia letteratura sull'argomento, sulle devianze giovanili, a esempio, o di psicoanalisi da Melanie Klein.
I primi oggetti d'amore padre e madre, ma soprattutto la madre vanno in qualche modo recuperati, bisogna ritrovare la madre buona, almeno dentro di sé, per poter avere una vita affettiva un minimo equilibrata.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché "cancellare" chi è il primo oggetto d'amore, anche se è malato-sbagliato crudele, lascia a te conseguenze tragiche.
> Ti porta a cercare altri oggetti d'amore di cui fidarsi, affidandoti in modo infantile e malsano, ti porta a non riuscire a costruire relazioni durature, ti porta a cercare partner sbagliati (psicotici), ti porta a distruggere i rapporti che sembrano funzionare, ti porta ad avere comportamenti autodistruttivi di vario genere. Basta leggere qualcosa dell'ampia letteratura sull'argomento, sulle devianze giovanili, a esempio, o di psicoanalisi da Melanie Klein.
> I primi oggetti d'amore padre e madre, ma soprattutto la madre vanno in qualche modo recuperati, bisogna ritrovare la madre buona, almeno dentro di sé, per poter avere una vita affettiva un minimo equilibrata.


Inventarsi qualcosa che non c'è mi sembra malsano anzichenó. Ma non sono una esperta.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Inventarsi qualcosa che non c'è mi sembra malsano anzichenó. Ma non sono una esperta.


Non è inventarsi. E' una cosa complessa che porta a riscoprirsi oggetto d'amore e capace di amare.
Prima lo si fa, prima si riesce ad amare e lasciarsi amare davvero.

A volte c'è una resistenza a intraprendere una terapia, del tutto ingiustificata, adducendo che è lunga (una dieta dura anni!) o di non averne bisogno (e intanto si vivono rapporti conflittuali o umilianti o violenti o effimeri) o non credendoci (ma non è una religione e neppure una magia che agisce contro la nostra volontà) o che si ha diritto a non omologarsi (a cosa? stare bene è essere omologati?).
Se si è vissuto un'infanzia difficile, se si sono vissute relazioni distruttive, rifiutare di seguire un percorso terapeutico mi pare sciocco.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è inventarsi. E' una cosa complessa che porta a riscoprirsi oggetto d'amore e capace di amare.
> Prima lo si fa, prima si riesce ad amare e lasciarsi amare davvero.
> 
> A volte c'è una resistenza a intraprendere una terapia, del tutto ingiustificata, adducendo che è lunga (una dieta dura anni!) o di non averne bisogno (e intanto si vivono rapporti conflittuali o umilianti o violenti o effimeri) o non credendoci (ma non è una religione e neppure una magia che agisce contro la nostra volontà) o che si ha diritto a non omologarsi (a cosa? stare bene è essere omologati?).
> Se si è vissuto un'infanzia difficile, se si sono vissute relazioni distruttive, rifiutare di seguire un percorso terapeutico mi pare sciocco.


Come questo percorso debba portare a voler bene a chi magari bene non ce ne vuole anzi ha passato la vita ad esprimere disprezzo e una forma di odio, sfruttando il suo potere su un essere indifeso, sarà un mio limite ma continuo a non capirlo. Cmq. Mai stata contro analisti e terapie.
ma ci si va se si sente di averne bisogno, altrimenti è assolutamente inutile. Se non hai il desiderio di andare è inutile.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come questo percorso debba portare a voler bene a chi magari bene non ce ne vuole anzi ha passato la vita ad esprimere disprezzo e una forma di odio, sfruttando il suo potere su un essere indifeso, sarà un mio limite ma continuo a non capirlo. Cmq. Mai stata contro analisti e terapie.
> ma ci si va se si sente di averne bisogno, altrimenti è assolutamente inutile. Se non hai il desiderio di andare è inutile.


Non si vuole bene a chi ci ha fatto male ma a noi stessi.
Certo che si va in terapia quando si vuole! A volte non si vuole e sarebbe invece un bene.
Dipende.
Bisognerebbe essere contenti della propria vita per rifiutarla.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come questo percorso debba *portare a voler bene a chi magari bene non ce ne vuole anzi *ha passato la vita ad esprimere disprezzo e una forma di odio, sfruttando il suo potere su un essere indifeso, sarà un mio limite ma continuo a non capirlo. Cmq. Mai stata contro analisti e terapie.
> ma ci si va se si sente di averne bisogno, altrimenti è assolutamente inutile. Se non hai il desiderio di andare è inutile.


Lo pensavo anche io, ma in realtà come si è letto, la mamma di Miss se non sbaglio, o comunque la mia mamma (per esser certi) hanno avuto genitori simili a loro, e la mia dottoressa mi ha chiarito che non è un "non voler bene", è che non sanno come dimostrarlo, cioè in quel momento ripetono quel che è stato fatto a loro, perchè è l'unica comunicazione che hanno appreso! 

Io l'ho testato su me stessa. Mia mamma è molto aggressiva e io dopo anni non rispondevo più! 

Beh si litiga e io incasso i colpi e sto zitta, peggiora la situazione. 

Si litiga e io la tratto peggio di uno zerbino, e lei mi apprezza e mi chiede pure scusa...  sono rimasta senza parole... Non è che non c'è amore, è un amore malsano, da riportare, se si può (perchè sono molto pessimista), sui giusti binari!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche io, ma in realtà come si è letto, la mamma di Miss se non sbaglio, o comunque la mia mamma (per esser certi) hanno avuto genitori simili a loro, e la mia dottoressa mi ha chiarito che non è un "non voler bene", è che non sanno come dimostrarlo, cioè in quel momento ripetono quel che è stato fatto a loro, perchè è l'unica comunicazione che hanno appreso!
> 
> Io l'ho testato su me stessa. Mia mamma è molto aggressiva e io dopo anni non rispondevo più!
> 
> ...


Non è detto che sia possibile.
Però bisogna salvarsi senza fuggire.


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come *questo percorso debba portare a voler bene* a chi magari bene non ce ne vuole anzi ha passato la vita ad esprimere disprezzo e una forma di odio, sfruttando il suo potere su un essere indifeso, sarà un mio limite ma continuo a non capirlo. Cmq. Mai stata contro analisti e terapie.
> ma ci si va se si sente di averne bisogno, altrimenti è assolutamente inutile. Se non hai il desiderio di andare è inutile.




Mi intrometto solo per dire che un percorso fatto bene non porta affatto ad un "dover voler bene".

Ma anzi, è proprio il contrario. Se ben fatto, aiuta proprio a riconoscersi il diritto di "non dover".
Un percorso ben fatto aiuta a riconoscere l'altro per quello che è.

A dirsi razionalmente, permettendosi anche di sentirlo liberamente, che tua madre è stata una madre terribile.
Che quella madre non ti ha dato l'amore di cui avevi bisogno.

E quel sapere connesso pacificamente con il sentire non è per nulla scontato.

A volte la testa riconosce, lo dice. E il sentire si tace di fronte ai fatti.
Poi il sentire si risveglia, entra in conflitto con la testa e comincia a picchiare duro, con la rabbia, con i sensi di colpa per quello che ha detto la testa, con il dolore. 
E il sentire ti riporta al dover voler bene, pur sapendo che quel voler bene non è come si vorrebbe che fosse. Che è un dover.
Ma paradossalmente quel voler bene, anche mettendosi via, pacifica. Solo che è un legaccio.  

Vivere, viaggiando alternativamente da una parte all'altra è da dare di testa al muro. 

Un buon percorso aiuta a darsi il permesso non solo di dire, ma anche di sentire che tua madre è stata terribile.
Con te. E lo è stata non perchè sei tu sbagliata. Lo è stata e basta. Senza perchè. 

Quelli vengono dopo, dopo essersi date il permesso di sentire. 

Un buon percorso ti dovrebbe dare la possibilità di scegliere se rimanere, allontanandoti dal desiderio di avere una madre amabile, riconoscendo di essere un'orfana dal punto di vista emotivo e avvicinandoti però alla donna che *anche* è una madre, o andare, ma andando in pace. 
Perchè allontanarsi in guerra non è andare , è fuggire. 
E la bambina che desidera la madre che non ha avuto rimane ferita. La bambina non fugge e ritorna sempre indietro. Portandosi con sè la donna e legandola in un legame doloroso e inutile.

Un buon percorso aiuta a vedere le cose come stanno, nominarle ripulendole dalla rabbia dei desideri traditi, e viverle in modo libero. 
Per non portarsi dentro la paura, mai o mal confessata, di esserselo in fondo meritato quell'amore mancato. 
E quella paura non affrontata è strettamente connessa al darsi il diritto di esistere ed essere.

Un buon percorso è quel contenitore sicuro in cui ti puoi dire che quell'amore è davvero mancato, e davvero manca, senza giustificare o spiegare i perchè o i percome, è il contenitore in cui puoi soffrire e abbracciare quella bambina e la donna che la bambina crescendo è diventata. 
E' lo spazio che può permettere di partorirsi e diventare madri di se stesse. 
E questo lo si può fare solo se si riesce a riconoscere che si è orfane. 
Senza distribuire colpe o giustificazioni.

aggiungo: un buon percorso dipende, per un buon 60%, secondo me, dal desiderio di chi lo svolge di arrivare in fondo, non al percorso, ma al proprio dolore.  Il terapista, se è un buon terapista, non ha altra funzione che quella maieutica.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto scrivendo una lettera che pubblichero.
> una lettera a mia madre.
> 
> voi lo sapetr cosa vuol dire diventare delle bruttissime persone e tutto per colpa di vostra madre?
> ...


A me è successo. Con mio padre. E non ho dovuto neanche elaborare il lutto, perchè per me era morto molto prima che morisse veramente.



miss caciotta ha detto:


> si penso di si....devo accettare che lei non l ha fatto con cattiveria....ma non riesco ad accettarlo...e' impossobile....*non so come fare*


Si riesce ad accettare se tu ti ami. Che non è cosa facile. Ma una buona terapia aiuta eccome.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu devi essere *madre di te stessa.*
> Hai seguito una terapia?


Sì, sono d'accordo. DEVI prenderti cura della tua bambina. E te lo scrive una che ha una bambina molto sofferente, ma che piano piano sta lottando per essere felice. Se puoi economicamente, fai terapia. Possibilmente con una terapeuta donna.



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ho provato a parlarle di tutto. Nega. Dice che stava male e sono stronza se tiro fuori l argomento.
> *Io ho paura che se dovesse capitare a me quello che è successo a lei ip non avrei altri esempi oltre a lei per rapportarmi ai mieo figli. Mi ricorderò di come lei ha fatto con noi...e forse farei uguale. *
> Lei non fa nulla per aiutarmi a perdonarla...finche rinnega quello che è successo...lei non è una vera mamma. Non con me. Lo è con kia sorella questo si. E di questo aono felice e gia ki aiuta tanto a non odiarla piu del dovuto.


Questo è vero, ma solo in parte. Noi apprendiamo i comportamenti affettivi ed emotivi da chi ci ha cresciuto.
E ci comportiamo alla stessa identica maniera. Ma se qualcuno ti correggerà, (vedi terapeuta) ti assicuro che cambierai, e di conseguenza cambierà il tuo atteggiamento verso eventuali figli. 
Miss, io non so che età tu abbia, ma io sto incominciando a capire questa storia a 52 anni. Avessi fatto terapia 20 anni fa, adesso starei decisamente meglio. E sono solo 5 mesi che sono in cura.
Trovane una brava!



Brunetta ha detto:


> *Perché "cancellare" chi è il primo oggetto d'amore*, anche se è malato-sbagliato crudele, *lascia a te conseguenze tragiche.*
> Ti porta a cercare altri oggetti d'amore di cui fidarsi, affidandoti in modo infantile e malsano, ti porta a non riuscire a costruire relazioni durature, ti porta a cercare partner sbagliati (psicotici), ti porta a distruggere i rapporti che sembrano funzionare, *ti porta ad avere comportamenti autodistruttivi di vario genere*. Basta leggere qualcosa dell'ampia letteratura sull'argomento, sulle devianze giovanili, a esempio, o di psicoanalisi da Melanie Klein.
> I primi oggetti d'amore padre e madre, ma soprattutto la madre vanno in qualche modo recuperati, bisogna ritrovare la madre buona, almeno dentro di sé, per poter avere una vita affettiva un minimo equilibrata.


Sono d'accordissimo sul neretto. Io ho odiato mio padre, ma un giorno, mentre stiravo, ho incominciato a a capirlo, non a perdonarlo, ma a capirlo. E per me è stato illuminante. 




Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche io, ma in realtà come si è letto, la mamma di Miss se non sbaglio, o comunque la mia mamma (per esser certi) hanno avuto genitori simili a loro, e la mia dottoressa mi ha chiarito che non è un "non voler bene", *è che non sanno come dimostrarlo, cioè in quel momento ripetono quel che è stato fatto a loro, perchè è l'unica comunicazione che hanno appreso! *


Esatto! E' L'UNICA!!!! Ma ne esistono altre. Bisogna impararle, però.



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io l'ho testato su me stessa. Mia mamma è molto aggressiva e io dopo anni non rispondevo più!
> 
> Beh si litiga e io incasso i colpi e sto zitta, peggiora la situazione.
> 
> Si litiga e io la tratto peggio di uno zerbino, e lei mi apprezza e mi chiede pure scusa...  sono rimasta senza parole... *Non è che non c'è amore, è un amore malsano,* da riportare, se si può (perchè sono molto pessimista), sui giusti binari!


Sì, e se tale rimane, ti rovina l'esistenza!
Se puoi , leggi il libro che ho citato nel post di Scared.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi intrometto solo per dire che un percorso fatto bene non porta affatto ad un "dover voler bene".
> 
> Ma anzi, è proprio il contrario. Se ben fatto, aiuta proprio a riconoscersi il diritto di "non dover".
> Un percorso ben fatto aiuta a riconoscere l'altro per quello che è.
> ...


Questo mi sa già di molto più sensato.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2014)

I genitori sono degli adulti e per un bambino sono perfetti e se si comportano male il bambino pensa che è solo perché lui se lo merita.
Arriva sempre nella vita un momento in cui si è più vecchi di quanto erano i genitori di quando eravamo bambini e ne comprendiamo la finitezza, la giovinezza, l'impreparazione, l'immaturità e ci viene quasi da vederli dall'alto. Questo anche se sono stati ottimi genitori. E in quel momento proviamo tenerezza e siamo più indulgenti con loro.


----------



## @lex (24 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I genitori sono degli adulti e per un bambino sono perfetti e se si comportano male il bambino pensa che è solo perché lui se lo merita.
> Arriva sempre nella vita un momento in cui si è più vecchi di quanto erano i genitori di quando eravamo bambini e ne comprendiamo la finitezza, la giovinezza, l'impreparazione, l'immaturità e ci viene quasi da vederli dall'alto. Questo anche se sono stati ottimi genitori. E in quel momento proviamo tenerezza e *siamo più indulgenti con loro*.


non sempre


----------



## lolapal (24 Maggio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi intrometto solo per dire che *un percorso fatto bene non porta affatto ad un "dover voler bene"*.
> 
> Ma anzi, è proprio il contrario. Se ben fatto, aiuta proprio a *riconoscersi il diritto di "non dover"*.
> Un percorso ben fatto aiuta a *riconoscere l'altro per quello che è*.
> ...


Quoto, soprattutto il neretto... :smile: 
Non avrei saputo spiegarlo così bene...

Vorrei solo aggiungere che alla fine resta solo la compassione... almeno così è per me...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Quello che io le recrimino è che abbia iniziato a far uscire l amore solo quandp lei è stata bene. Cioè da 3 anni a questa parte. Lo so che mi ama e mi ha sempre amata. Ma non posso passare sopra a quello che mi ha fatta quando dovevo formarmi e crescere perche i danni li vivo a desso . Cioe quando dovrei vivermi gli anni piu belli....
> E lei mi ha rovinata a scoppio ritardato.
> Adesso mi dimostra amore si preoccupa ...lo sento che è autentico...ma per me è un po come acqua a zucchero


Senti... c'è chi non ci è nato.
Nel senso: ci sono persone che non riescono a prendersi cura degli altri.
Non importa quali siano i motivi.
Per queste persone un figlio, fino a che non diventa adulto, è un peso immane, perchè i figli hanno bisogno di loro.
I figli hanno esigenze che vanno soddisfatte anche quando non abbiamo le forze per farlo: essere genitori vuol dire anche gestire i propri problemi senza dimenticare le esigenze dei figli.
Se non abbiamo le spalle sufficentemente larghe per questo, non ne dovremmo fare, perchè il continuo bisogno che i figli hanno di noi diventa un peso insostenibile.
Ma la natura non prevede una selezione in questo senso.
Io mi sono liberata da tante angosce quando ho realizzato che i miei, figli non ne avrebbero dovuti fare.
Meglio sarebbe stato se non si fossero mai incontrati, tiravano fuori il peggio l'uno dall'altra.
Forse sarebbero state persone anche migliori, avrebbero vissuto meglio.
Che mi abbiano messa al mondo non è una mia responsabilità.
Loro non potevano sapere che sarebbero stati genitori inadeguati, che la loro unione sarebbe stata una sorta di cataclisma, di uragano, in cui la normalità non esisteva ma doveva apparire all'esterno.
E' stata sfiga, li ho perdonati.
Ho perdonato meno chi ha visto da fuori, da vicino, e non ha mai mosso un dito, detto una parola.
Tranne una persona, che mi ha chiesto scusa, decenni dopo... e non sapeva neppure una frazione millesimale di quello che mi era toccato.
Se i miei fossero vivi oggi sono sicura che rimarrebbero sorpresi nel sentire certe mie affermazioni, sorpresi e offesi.
Ma non mi chiederei affatto la ragione di tanta sorpresa.
Questione di punti di vista.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2014)

Ho letto un sacco di opinioni interessanti, davvero.

Un parametro da considerare però: il genitore in questione, è ancora in grado di fare del male al figlio oppure no?
Se no: ok, andiamo con analisi comprensione pena e quant'altro.
Se è ancora in grado di far del male, mi si perdoni ma meglio intanto fuggire, il tempo per le altre cose arriverà quando non si sarà più in pericolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho letto un sacco di opinioni interessanti, davvero.
> 
> Un parametro da considerare però: il genitore in questione, è ancora in grado di fare del male al figlio oppure no?
> Se no: ok, andiamo con analisi comprensione pena e quant'altro.
> Se è ancora in grado di far del male, mi si perdoni ma *meglio intanto fuggire*, il tempo per le altre cose arriverà quando non si sarà più in pericolo.


sì.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2014)

ma non c'è?io non lo so 


Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Inventarsi qualcosa che non c'è* mi sembra malsano anzichenó. Ma non sono una esperta.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non c'è?io non lo so



Non lo so neanche io.
Solo, non assumo che ci sia sempre, e anzi mi sembra ragionevole che qualche volta non ci sia. In quei casi, vale il post che hai citato.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho letto un sacco di opinioni interessanti, davvero.
> 
> Un parametro da considerare però: il genitore in questione, è ancora in grado di fare del male al figlio oppure no?
> Se no: ok, andiamo con analisi comprensione pena e quant'altro.
> Se è ancora in grado di far del male, mi si perdoni ma meglio intanto fuggire, il tempo per le altre cose arriverà quando non si sarà più in pericolo.


Sì, è meglio fuggire... in linea teorica... io, nel mio personale, sono giunta alla conclusione che posso essere abbastanza forte da non farmi fare del male... poi, sempre nel mio personale, c'è una questione di "dovere e responsabilità" essendo entrambi anziani e malati... l'importante è che non facciano del male a mia figlia...


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo so neanche io.
> Solo, *non assumo che ci sia sempre,* e anzi mi sembra ragionevole che qualche volta non ci sia. In quei casi, vale il post che hai citato.


nel dubbio spero di sì


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel dubbio spero di sì



Non so, sinceramente, cosa sia peggio.

Convincersi di non essere amati dai propri genitori, o da un genitore, oppure pensare di sì e aspettare invano una vita intera di vedere un gesto che confermi questa speranza. E stare lì a fare doppio percorso psicologico, per sè e pure per i genitori. Và.

Cmq, io penso di essere una stronza, e apprezzo molto di più la prima scelta. Trovo che liberi di fardelli più pesanti di quelli che carichi. Ma è un pensiero assolutamente personale, e non vorrei mai di convincere qualcuno che i suoi genitori non lo amano. Mi spiace se ho dato questa impressione!


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so, sinceramente, cosa sia peggio.
> 
> Convincersi di non essere amati dai propri genitori, o da un genitore, oppure pensare di sì e aspettare invano una vita intera di vedere un gesto che confermi questa speranza. E stare lì a fare doppio percorso psicologico, per sè e pure per i genitori. Và.
> 
> Cmq, io penso di essere una stronza, e apprezzo molto di più la prima scelta. Trovo che liberi di fardelli più pesanti di quelli che carichi. Ma è un pensiero assolutamente personale, e non vorrei mai di convincere qualcuno che i suoi genitori non lo amano. Mi spiace se ho dato questa impressione!


Cara Nausicaa, io non penso che tu sia una stronza o che tu cerchi di convincere qualcuno che i suoi genitori non lo amano. :smile:
Io capisco perfettamente il tuo atteggiamento e credo che sia l'atteggiamento adatto a te al tuo rapporto con tua figlia (che è bellissimo, da quello che leggo), perché l'importante è spezzare il cerchio.

Sulla questione essere o non essere amati, io credo che non sia questione di convincersi, ma di accettarlo... :smile:


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi per finire una relazione, che sia d’amore, d’amicizia o clandestina.
> Si può parlare, si può discutere e lanciare piatti, ci si può semplicemente allontanare pian piano fino a perdersi totalmente.
> Chi mi conosce bene sa come è finita la mia storia da amante, non è una cosa che ho mai raccontato pubblicamente, ma non so…magari può essere di qualche aiuto, di qualche conforto per qualche donna che potrebbe leggere qualcosa che conosce nel suo intimo, semplicemente per dire che si supera...
> 
> ...


il mio compagno ha subito delle violenze. non riesco a leggere una frase come la tua. mi fa incazzare e la trovo ingiusta, non solo verso te stessa, ma anche verso altre donne uomini e bambini che ci sono passati. sì, ho letto tutta la discussione, sì, ho letto tutte le tue argomentazioni. io penso, perdonami, che tu lo giustifichi, anche se dici di no, perché non riesci ad andare a fondo. non è un'accusa. andare a fondo è doloroso e difficile. ma anche non andarci fa stare male... io ti auguro di fare tutto il percorso necessario per elaborare il tutto davvero. e l'elaborazione non può prescindere, secondo me, dalla rabbia.


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> il mio compagno ha subito delle violenze. non riesco a leggere una frase come la tua. mi fa incazzare e la trovo ingiusta, non solo verso te stessa, ma anche verso altre donne uomini e bambini che ci sono passati. sì, ho letto tutta la discussione, sì, ho letto tutte le tue argomentazioni. io penso, perdonami, che tu lo giustifichi, anche se dici di no, perché non riesci ad andare a fondo. non è un'accusa. andare a fondo è doloroso e difficile. ma anche non andarci fa stare male... io ti auguro di fare tutto il percorso necessario per elaborare il tutto davvero. e l'elaborazione non può prescindere, secondo me, dalla rabbia.


Non è mia intenzione essere arrabbiata a vita...di cose per cui essere arrabbiata ne ho avute e le ho superate.
Ho avuto rabbia, ho avuto dolore, mi sono incazzata e ho pianto e sono stata abbracciata giorni alla mia migliore amica...mi sono sfogata, mi sono buttata più giù possibile per risalire...
Non capisco perché sia così difficile crederlo...


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è mia intenzione essere arrabbiata a vita...di cose per cui essere arrabbiata ne ho avute e le ho superate.
> Ho avuto rabbia, ho avuto dolore, mi sono incazzata e ho pianto e sono stata abbracciata giorni alla mia migliore amica...mi sono sfogata, mi sono buttata più giù possibile per risalire...
> Non capisco perché sia così difficile crederlo...


perché hai scritto che sei rimasta sua amica.


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

perché so che conseguenze lascia.


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

perché so lo schifo che ci si sente.
la sensazione di non valere niente. 
la convinzione di non valere niente.
il maledetto strisciante subdolo senso di colpa.
la difficoltà a fidarsi di un altro.
la _paura_ dell'altro. 

e se tu l'hai perdonato forse a te serve così, ma io non lo perdonerò mai, non ne perdonerò mai nemmeno uno: né il bastardo che ha messo le mani addosso al mio compagno, né tutti gli altri mezzi uomini che lo hanno fatto alle persone che scrivono in questo forum, né a tutti gli altri.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> perché so lo schifo che ci si sente.
> la sensazione di non valere niente.
> la convinzione di non valere niente.
> il maledetto strisciante subdolo senso di colpa.
> ...



L'avevo già scritto da qualche parte.

Se avessero fatto un'asta degli uomini di Tradinet, avrei pagato una discreta cifra per aggiudicarmi una serata con te, e avrei ascoltato tutto il tempo con gli occhi a cuoricino tu che raccontavi di te e del tuo Matteo.
(Però se volevi portare anche Matte non pagavo doppio eh!)


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'avevo già scritto da qualche parte.
> 
> *Se avessero fatto un'asta *degli uomini di Tradinet, avrei pagato una discreta cifra per aggiudicarmi una serata con te, e avrei ascoltato tutto il tempo con gli occhi a cuoricino tu che raccontavi di te e del tuo Matteo.
> (Però se volevi portare anche Matte non pagavo doppio eh!)


Avrei vinto io


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrei vinto io



Non ci giurare ciccia... :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ci giurare ciccia... :sonar:


Mettetevi in coda
Scherzo ovviamente ma devo molto a Passante.
Scusa se lo scrivo in chiaro..
Sei una persona fantastica


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> perché so lo schifo che ci si sente.
> la sensazione di non valere niente.
> la convinzione di non valere niente.
> il maledetto strisciante subdolo senso di colpa.
> ...


Ecco...non ho provato nulla di quello che hai scritto nel primo paragrafo...
Forse è per questo che ho perdonato...


----------



## ipazia (16 Giugno 2014)

passante, il verde è mio.


----------



## errante (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia storia è finita in un pomeriggio di metà settembre.


Ho gli occhi lucidi cazzo.


----------

